# Bad Boys of Case Modding Clubhouse..



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Silverel for the Idea.
Ok here goes to be a member you have to be cool and if possible a build in the* Project Log section or Case Mod Gallery.*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18(if you dont, its OK we will get you there soon enough)

I would like this Clubhouse to be a POSITIVE experience so please make comments geared towards improving an Idea/Mod. 

This thread should be a place to share Ideas, Tips and Places to get stuff.

I would like everyone here to be a useful member, Ideas no matter how small/silly can become great things.

There are many levels of Modding and the simplest mod is just as important as the most complex. NO ONE should ever made to feel less because thay have less experience, tools,  hardware or $$.

If you agree, Welcome...

Member list
1- MKmods (Mark)                    
2- cdawall (Chris)                    
3- JrRacinFan (Shaun)                      
4- 3991vhtes (Seth)                           
5- Solaris17 (David)
6- philbrown23 (Philip)
7- jbunch07 (Jon)
8- imperialreign
9- erocker
10- InnocentCriminal (Tom)
11- DanishDevil (Zack )
12- zaqwsx
13- DaedalusHelios
14- strick94u
15- Silverel
16- CyberDruid
17- Odin Eidolon
18- oily_17
19- paybackdaman
20- webwizard
21- xmountainxlionx
22- Skitzo
23- klva80
24- PartyLikeARockStar
25- Eclecticos                                           
26- Wolf (Mike)                                          
27- Nitro-Max                                               
28- FatForester                                             
29- UnkAsn93
30- Steelkane
31- EnergyFX (Ja)
32- p_o_s_pc
33- hayder.master
34- kenkickr
35- lilkiduno
36- OzzmanFloyd120
37- tigger
38- kyle2020(Kyle)
39- Chicken Patty
40- Whilhelm
41- DaMulta 
42- suraswami (bout time, lol)
43- MoonPig (Danny)
44- freakshow
45- Marineborn
46- technicks
47- Hutkikz
48- Yukikaze
49- KH0UJ
50- Cold Storm
51- phanbuey
52- stinger608Dano
53- Jack-O-Bytes
54- Mark_Hardware
55- pantherx12 (Joseph)
56- pc1x1 (Phillip)
57- SkyKastRyan
58- Cuzza (sam)
59- 1Kurgan1
60- overclocking101
61- SonDa5
62- STUdog
63- trickson
64- Super XP
65- finndrummer
67-
Most of all Have Fun

*Formula for calculating flow of perforated metal*
*Easy way*
http://www.mcnichols.com/eCommerce/...ist&selector=Plain+Steel&View=View+Stock+List

*Hard way*
http://www.mcnichols.com/products/perforated/resources/calcPercOpen.html

*"KILL A WATT" Definitely a MUST get if you do any comp building (stop guessing and using inaccurate figures)
*P3 Kill A Watt Electricity Load Meter and Monitor

*Thanks to EnergyFX for this laser cutting link*
http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/749

*Here is a link to how many amps to run through which wire gauge*
http://wiki.xtronics.com/index.php/Wire-Gauge_Ampacity

*
For those using LEDs here is a quick guide to wiring them*
http://www.theledlight.com/ledcircuits.html


*Here is a list of Cool Suppliers that have a record of Great shipping/service, if you have recommendations let me know and Il post them*

*Great Place for Dremel type tool accessories/cut off wheels (excellent/fast shipping)*
http://www.widgetsupply.com/


http://www.shopmaninc.com/index.html
*For Colored Carbonfiber and supplies, a bit slow shipping but good selection/price*

http://www.cpustuff.com/
*excellent place for oddball/short/left Hdd sata cables, custom length IDE cables and other stuff*

http://www.digikey.com/
*My new favorite online store for molex and minifit terminals*

http://www.mnpctech.com/
*Modders mesh,molding and supplies*

http://www.tapplastics.com/
*Plastic supplies, Carbonfiber.*

http://www.onlinemetals.com/
*Just plain awful at shipping/in stock metal, but a good resource for finding metals and gaining info
*

Here is a list of links from Steelkane *(big thanks)*
http://shop.kikboxes.com/
http://www.majoripc.com/
http://johnsontools.en.alibaba.com/group/0.html
http://www.estreetplastics.com/
http://www.diamondtool.com/dialapng.html
http://www.xpcgear.com/
http://www.paintwithpearl.com/products.htm
http://www.matrixorbital.com/index.php
http://www.weirdstuff.com/cgi-bin/item/13206
http://www.mcmaster.com/
http://store.thermalfx.com/merchant2...T&Store_Code=T
http://www.millertech.com/
http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=10881
http://www.spaceagepaint.com/
http://www.greatlakescaster.com/index.php
http://www.coolcasters.com/index.cfm/
http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/2007...catalog=070148
http://www.globalsources.com/gsol/I/...3151/23085.htm
http://www.halted.com/
http://www.frontx.com/
http://www.vansantent.com/index.htm
http://www.arcticmod.com/
http://www.acousticpc.com/
http://virtualrain.blogspot.com/
http://www.mini-itx.com/store/
http://www.jab-tech.com/
http://www.emachineshop.com/
http://www.2cooltek.com/
http://www.case-mod.com/
http://www.svc.com/
http://www.frozencpu.com/
http://www.petrastechshop.com/index.html
http://www.delviesplastics.com/
http://www.usmarkerboard.com/
http://www.atechfabrication.com/prod...nting_kits.htm
http://www.crazypc.com/
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/index.jsp
http://www.buyextras.com/index.html
http://www.time.gov/
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz
__________________

*Remember membership has its benefits, and showing your support by posting/contributing has even better benefits.*


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2008)

I dont know if i necessarily count...but i made the Solaris utility CD for years and i was crazy king about modding the 8600 series both of which have threads but not necessarily project log...is this only for cases?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL, do you count? Of course you do. Your contributions are excellent.

But Cases are what I know and I want to keep this to what I actually know about.

Throw a pict of a case you put a fan in on the Projects thread and ur in.

*MY FIRST ORDER OF BUSINESS*
I am cleaning up the closet and have 2 boxes of fans taking up space.






These are mostly 80s and 120mm fans, this week (till fri Apr4th or till I run out) I will give them away to members as long as you pay the shipping.
(limit 4 please so they go to many good homes)


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2008)

here is my basically stock ultra case i plan on taking out those nasty purple things and painting them soon i just haven't had a chance


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2008)

hey i will buy some of those fans 

oh and soon there will be a phase change i'm building in here i think that might count as case modding


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2008)

what size and speed are you looking for?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2008)

quiet 80s and 120s i don't care the speed (3x80s and 1x120)

i could pay when i pay for the ram and you could throw all that together?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2008)

Just the shipping. Il look through them right now to see whats there.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Just the shipping. Il look through them right now to see whats there.



damn my check needs to come in this is pissing me off


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's a recent pic of my case. Basically, zero mods done, just soem minor cable management.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2008)

heres one i just did






i made an attempt at cable management but the PSU was nasty so i didn't try very hard seeing how its been pulled and now has an ePower 500w in it also flat PATA cable=suckage for cable management


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll join!!

I'm not very good @ modding cases, but I want to learn, and you [MKMods] seem like an expert!! 

I'll get a pic of my cable management in just a second.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

make sure your cases are posted in the project log section... and Welcome!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2008)

Not really going to be a project though. I dont mod cases. I just wanted to post it for you guys just to look.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

Glad ur here and happy to have your input.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 2, 2008)

Modding can be FUN!

I took a HP case, and modded it into my custom "Mini box".. never took any pics of it :'(


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> Modding can be FUN!
> 
> I took a HP case, and modded it into my custom "Mini box".. never took any pics of it :'(


My thought is Modding teaches you skills you will use the rest of your life, Fun? Hell Yes!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey MK. Do you have any ideas on how I can get some more airflow going acrossed the board so it can help cool my ram and northbridge?

EDIT: Problem being is thats its a pretty big case.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey MK. Do you have any ideas on how I can get some more airflow going acrossed the board so it can help cool my ram and northbridge?
> 
> EDIT: Problem being is thats its a pretty big case.



I am not a big fan of the heatpipe coolers mobos come with. (they seem to be more cool looking than cool working)

My thinking of good airflow is in the front and out the back.

If you have 3 120mm fans in front and 1 80mm for exhaust its not gonna work so well. So try to equalize the intakes and exhaust.

I really like the Thermalright chipset coolers. They seem to take the heat away from the mobos surface and into the airflow better.
(a big help with the intake would be to rotate the Ft Hdd rack 90deg and remove the back one) so the intake fan has a smoother airflow to the back of the case)

Also a PS on the top would help to get rid of warm air, on the bottom it dosent do too much to help.


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 2, 2008)

ok so I have here some pics of my lian li A10 this is the first case I've ever done any mods to

the mods are:

Window 
"Vga vent" but it actually vents my hdd's lol
psu vent ont the right side panel (my psu is on the bottom of the case and sits on it's side, before I added this it got REALLY hot)
I punched holes on the top panel for my tubing to go through
I cut a hole in the inside divider so I could have my pump on the bottom
and I cut holes in my mobo tray 1. for cable management and 2. to keep the mobo it's self cooler.

more to come and these ones will be rifined as I get mor $$ for more supplies.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I am not a big fan of the heatpipe coolers mobos come with. (they seem to be more cool looking than cool working)
> 
> My thinking of good airflow is in the front and out the back.
> 
> ...



So far its 3 of the 120MM case fans it came in it as stock. 1 for intake cooling the hdd's, 1 for intake going acrossed the northbridge/video card area. 1 for exhaust in the back.

I was thinking of putting a few higher cfm rated 120's in it and cutting a hole in the top and putting a stock 120MM in there.


----------



## Silverel (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool. Lemme get my hands on a decent camera and I'll get some pics of the things I've done. Just finished a freebie case-mod last nite, and I have my new build sitting on a shelf finished and waiting for my damn copy of windows to get here.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> So far its 3 of the 120MM case fans it came in it as stock. 1 for intake cooling the hdd's, 1 for intake going acrossed the northbridge/video card area. 1 for exhaust in the back.
> 
> I was thinking of putting a few higher cfm rated 120's in it and cutting a hole in the top and putting a stock 120MM in there.



Is the one in the alum box by the GPU an intake or exhaust?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2008)

Intake.

EDIT: And actually this case I have now is about 4C cooler acrossed all temps than my old midtower that I had.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 2, 2008)

nice idea - and damn that's a ton of fans, man!

I'll join in after I get off my lazy tail with this stacker, only thing I've done so far is mod it for cable management - there's a couple of threads in the project logs forum of work I've done on my older Mystique case, but thos endeavour didn't come out as nice as I'd like thanks to impatience and poor work environment (especially painting the inside of the case - humidity here sucks ).


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> nice idea - and damn that's a ton of fans, man!
> 
> I'll join in after I get off my lazy tail with this stacker, only thing I've done so far is mod it for cable management - there's a couple of threads in the project logs forum of work I've done on my older Mystique case, but thos endeavour didn't come out as nice as I'd like thanks to impatience and poor work environment (especially painting the inside of the case - humidity here sucks ).



Glad to have a sound expert join or club, Welcome


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 2, 2008)

can i be a member?
im working on a build now and planning to do lots of mods to it and will need some help/suggestions here in the near future!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2008)

I second that MK. Welcome ImperialReign!

BTW, I thought you were doing a new build?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> can i be a member?
> im working on a build now and planning to do lots of mods to it and will need some help/suggestions here in the near future!



AMD FTW!! lol, heck yes, glad to have you as part of our group.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 2, 2008)

thanx MK glad to be a part of your group!


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 2, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I second that MK. Welcome ImperialReign!
> 
> BTW, I thought you were doing a new build?



me?  yeah, I still have plans for this Stacker case, weather and money just hasn't been forgiving recently.

After I'm done with that, I intend to tear down my Mystique to individual panels, clean everything up (prob sandblast it) and start over


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

thnx for letting me part of the club


----------



## strick94u (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to mod a case but can never decide what to do per haps turn a normal object into a case or something just cant decide I can build I just cant seem to be able to build what I want.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 2, 2008)

I dabble in case modding every now and then. I have deleted the stock fan holes, removed the fugly tool less PCI slots, I have made drive bay storage boxes before. Should be a good clubhouse to watch.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 2, 2008)

heres my uncompleted rig with old GFX for posistioning

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1341.html

almost there...................


----------



## Silverel (Apr 2, 2008)

Alrighty, I got some pretty crap pictures, but hopefully they don't burn out anyones eyes. They're all sized down to 1024x768 to try to hide the deficiency of my camera. The whole thing was beige before I got to painting it. The front panel was beige with black trim, now black with silver trim. All the components are in my specs off to the side there.


The front panel is two plastic bezels that snap together. There was some stuff inside that had to come out. Little stock LED's that go in those little fixtures along with the backing just looked like crap, and were way too bright. That "grill" was actually hidden behind the original grill which had some tacky branding on it. After touching that up with paint it looked a lot better. There's a 120mm on the bottom, a 92mm in the middle (you can see the red sticker), and those dual 80mm fans up top are custom made and fitted. All the fans in the front are blowing in, and they're not loud at all.










One thing I like to see a picture of, though it isn't too pretty and flashy, is whether or not the backside of your case looks like a demon is popping out of it from all the cable hiding. As you can see, straight flat lines and no horrible bulges. I'm still contemplating adding a fan to the back of it directly behind the CPU...





The side window was custom done as well. A friend of mine was cleaning out his basement and had a perfectly good piece of plexiglass that he gave to me. This is a rather flattering picture of it. It's more scratched up than it looks due to some sloppy dremel work before I bought that very handy cutting tool (Thanks MK). The bottom vents actually push out a bit of air, but given the amount of flow, its easily compensated for.









There is a heatsink under that 92mm fan, and yes it's held on by bread ties. Sapphire 9600pro, core OC's very well from 400 to 520 for benching, and 460 for gaming. The memory however is crap, stock at 200 and barely gets to 210 before artifacts become apparent. I've done benching runs at 220 though. 





1gb OCZ ddr @ 333mhz 2-2-4-6 courtesy of DanishDevil. I think he may still have a few things for sale. It matches the board nicely, and makes a HUGE difference in my day to day. Gotta give props to him for it  Also to note is the stock cooler and Thermaltake fan. That's the loud one for this case. If it didn't do such good temps I'd have replaced it already (idle 26c/load 34c).





Always an afterthought, but I really should have painted that PSU. It's modded to fit a 120mm fan, but the one in front is the only one I had to spare. Had it running with my old case for a while. Probably gonna procure one sometime soon to slap on there.





Lastly, on the back the fan grills are cut out, probably gonna get some wire ones to put on there when I can find them. The PCI slots were all removed and replaced with mesh which just looks a lot nicer and allows excess air to flow out the back.





That's all for me at the moment. I've got another case that I've been working on for a while, but it's mostly done. When I get a chance to start on something fresh I'll more than likely start a worklog if people like my style 

Hope this qualifies me!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2008)

Which rig is that Silverel? I have the same exact PSU in my HTPC rig. Rock stable ain't it?!


----------



## Silverel (Apr 2, 2008)

I just finished this one a couple days ago, same rig as in specs but a better place to house it. I had to pick up that PSU at BestBuy when I burned out my last one. Has given me no problems thus far, but I don't have much to stress it. Voltages are stable, 12.16/3.30/4.92 they rarely move from there. The Ultra I had was transferred to the new rig, just waiting on Vista to get here.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Hope this qualifies me!


Heck yes, QUALIFIED!

PS: If you need a few fans see the first page, I am giving away a few of them to those who need them.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm going to start my first major mod to a Rocketfish case once it comes in.  I would love to be in the club.

-Eric


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm currently in the process of sourcing components so that I can move my current Shuttle set up into my beautiful, new, Lian-Li A05B.

I would have posted a work log anyway, but I'm all in favour for this. I'm currently waiting to purchase a motherboard. Then all I'll need is some DDR500 (if anyone has spare and are willing to sell ^^) and a wonderful 3850 AGP. 



I'll finally be able to put my couple of years old WC kit to use. Should keep me going til I can afford to get a Nehalem based set up. 

^^


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2008)

Silverel said:


> 1gb OCZ ddr @ 333mhz 2-2-4-6 courtesy of DanishDevil. I think he may still have a few things for sale. It matches the board nicely, and makes a HUGE difference in my day to day. Gotta give props to him for it



 My OCZ!   Looks sweet dude.  I'd watch a log 

MK, does my intended work that I've done on Google SketchUp qualify me???


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm currently waiting to purchase a motherboard. Then all I'll need is some DDR500 (if anyone has spare and are willing to sell ^^) and a wonderful 3850 AGP. ^^



I have a GIG (pair of 512s) of DDR 600 if ur interested. PM me.


DanishDevil said:


> My OCZ!   Looks sweet dude.  I'd watch a log
> 
> MK, does my intended work that I've done on Google SketchUp qualify me???



Yep.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have a GIG (pair of 512s) of DDR 600 if ur interested. PM me.



Awesome! Awesome to the max!


----------



## spud107 (Apr 2, 2008)

heres mine so far, still needs a little work,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm going to start my first major mod to a Rocketfish case once it comes in.  I would love to be in the club.
> 
> -Eric



That would be great. Then you can share some ideas with me


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm going to start my first major mod to a Rocketfish case once it comes in.  I would love to be in the club.
> 
> -Eric



*Oh, and it's a spider platform.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 2, 2008)

Can I join here is my case mod http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/942.html


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Case For sell*

hey everyone!
i just posted this case on ebay for anyone who is interested...
never been used brand new!
pm me if your interested


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 2, 2008)

I need a old school PS2, a ITX motherboard, a laptop hard drive (with a thing to convert it to a IDE drive), and a small form factor PSU........

That would be a kickass PC


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> I need a old school PS2, a ITX motherboard, a laptop hard drive (with a thing to convert it to a IDE drive), and a small form factor PSU........
> 
> That would be a kickass PC



I have this mobo and PS. PM me if interested
http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/mainboards/motherboards.jsp?motherboard_id=241

http://www.mini-box.com/s.nl/it.A/id.301/.f?sc=8&category=13

*PS: if I forgot to add any members let me know*


----------



## Silverel (Apr 2, 2008)

I can haz 120mm fans?

ygpm


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice! Too bad I don't have any money ATM.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok I used to work at a boat builder shop run by my Ex brother-inlaw we used a process where we would sandwich foam board with lite fiberglass he still holds the copy right for the name FoamCore and even though he and my sister are long since divorced were still friends.
Anyway this stuff is awesome 1/4 inch thick 12 x 12 inch piece will hold me between cinder blocks without bending and is lite as heck. It can be made in almost any shape and gell coated in any color. I will need to see if he is interested or at least let me build a box. It could take some time but I have been meaning to do it for awhile. So many things though size shape color cooling and I suck at cad. Any ideas??


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 2, 2008)

had a thought today, a project I intend to get to within the next month or so (along with some of my other existing projects ) -

Considering I have a stacker, I intend to make an air duct for the GPUs that will run from the front of the case to the back, with a fan at the front to help move cooler air to the cards - the duct itself will encase the cards, and help keep radiant heat from affecting overall ambient temps, while also providing a source of cool air for the cards unaffected by surrounding components

I'll prob use fiberglass - make a template from cardboard and wrap it.  We'll see, currently trying to plan it out, and what issues I might run into or need to address.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Ok I used to work at a boat builder shop run by my Ex brother-inlaw we used a process where we would sandwich foam board with lite fiberglass he still holds the copy right for the name FoamCore and even though he and my sister are long since divorced were still friends.
> Anyway this stuff is awesome 1/4 inch thick 12 x 12 inch piece will hold me between cinder blocks without bending and is lite as heck. It can be made in almost any shape and gell coated in any color. I will need to see if he is interested or at least let me build a box. It could take some time but I have been meaning to do it for awhile. So many things though size shape color cooling and I suck at cad. Any ideas??



for a first try start as simple as possible. Just a box with as few add on things. (most times I dont use even the power/hdd LEDs or reset switch to keep wires to a min.



imperialreign said:


> had a thought today, a project I intend to get to within the next month or so (along with some of my other existing projects ) -
> 
> Considering I have a stacker, I intend to make an air duct for the GPUs that will run from the front of the case to the back, with a fan at the front to help move cooler air to the cards - the duct itself will encase the cards, and help keep radiant heat from affecting overall ambient temps, while also providing a source of cool air for the cards unaffected by surrounding components
> 
> I'll prob use fiberglass - make a template from cardboard and wrap it.  We'll see, currently trying to plan it out, and what issues I might run into or need to address.



I have been using 4 5/5" diam plastic tubing for quite a while for cooling tubes, its $$$. It will be really nice to see how you do it, as it would be really nice to be able to make any size/shape tube for a change


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 2, 2008)

For those LED's, I generally route them behind and under the motherboard


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 3, 2008)

I would love to join because I have had the same old case for my third computer for 5 years!


It was nice and flashy when I bought it but now it needs to be modded and repaired. I wanna pimp my case.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome...

OK who is gonna be close to SanJose Calif August 25-27? I am planning to bring a special new designed case to show off to Nvidia
http://www.nvision2008.com/

It would be really nice to get a few from TPU to hang out.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry MK. I am going to Florida in June or July. Then going back that week. I would have loved to join you though!


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in vt but man that would be sweet!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> I'm in vt but man that would be sweet!



Time for a road trip, stop by my place in Nevada and we will go on to Calif..


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

Once I'm done working through my health problems, I'm deffinitely taking a road trip out west.  I used to do it every year!  Anyways, I'm having a hard time finding black modders mesh atm (the circular kind, not honeycomb), any ideas?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Once I'm done working through my health problems, I'm deffinitely taking a road trip out west.  I used to do it every year!  Anyways, I'm having a hard time finding black modders mesh atm (the circular kind, not honeycomb), any ideas?



just get the regular kind and spray paint it!

edit: nice to see your got your internet...mine is still faster hehe jk


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Once I'm done working through my health problems, I'm deffinitely taking a road trip out west.  I used to do it every year!  Anyways, I'm having a hard time finding black modders mesh atm (the circular kind, not honeycomb), any ideas?


I get mine from MNPCTech.com or onlinemetals.com.

Hope the health thing gets better, I struggled with it for quite a while.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 4, 2008)

Did I forget to say I would like to join in here? Most of my mods are simple removeing things cable management paint lights,and I want to do so much more and this seems to be what I need to get me going. I wish I had pictures of my toolbox build I had when I was still a technician but I traded it in for a bigger tool box and never switched to my bigg ass tool box 
which is in storage. It was cool and functional but had a 15 inch crt on the side that was ugly but a celron 2.0ghz on a 478 board ran cool enough in the bottom draw to with stand shop temps in the 90's f during Houston summers and all cords were behind the draws. That was the only true mod as far as the box I ever did. I feel like this is more than just that though right? sign me up if it is


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2008)

Im a little slow you need to speak up... Welcome strick94u


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 5, 2008)

what about an MK vs Cyberdruid challenge?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> what about an MK vs Cyberdruid challenge?



Sounds like fun. 

What I am hoping to do this year is help modding along. 

Here are a few ideas I have, please let me know what you would add or if you DISLIKE something.. 

I would like to see modding improve from its current state. Judging is a sore point with me, how  do you let someone with a small amount of skills judge a contest?
Modding uses many different skill sets, Machining, Painting, Artistry/Design, Engineering, Metal work, Wood Work, Plastic work. Judges should be expert in all those fields.

I realize the benefit to sponsors but sponsors should not have influence in the contest. I was in a mod contest once where a sponsor actually won the contest

I dont like one company having free reign over all others, contests should be open to all. Having an Intel (example) only contest eliminates all the AMD guys who ALSO have kick butt mods.

Another pet peeve of mine is there needs to be classes, there is not a lot of incentive for someone thats 16, has no job, goes to school and has a limited assortment of tools to compete with someone that has had 30 years experience, sponsors and a complete shop at his disposal. 

Modding should help/guide everyone to want to improve their skills.

One thing I learned from Vector and the gang at PDXLAN is "Community Rules". There is nothing funner than getting together with a bunch of friends that share common interests.

Another hope would to have a yearly contest between forums, pitting 1 against another. The modding can be shared between everyone in the forum (one wiring, some painting, etc... Everyone sharing ideas)

Imagine how cool those mods would be.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 5, 2008)

maybe something (if it doesn't already exist) like the best-looking mod award, the best-cooling award, the best price/performance ratio award (10$ mods) and so on.

could be an idea


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> maybe something (if it doesn't already exist) like the best-looking mod award, the best-cooling award, the best price/performance ratio award (10$ mods) and so on.
> 
> could be an idea



Good ideas as well, also I want the contest to include our friends in other parts of the world. I have seen pretty cool stuff from Europe, and Africa.
 The internet has made us all connected and there is no reason we all shouldent participate.


----------



## Silverel (Apr 5, 2008)

The thing that I've noticed about modding, is that most contests just have an open target for the best overall mod. Judges can easily be swayed based on their particular tastes. I think Having a solid theme that all contestants need apply to would help keep the judges on an even keel, as it would have a bunch of similar cases each tweaked to perfection on the modders talent level. 

Limiting the different materials to work with would help even out the discrepancy in budgets as well. Say a sponsor like MNPCtech.com wants in on the deal, they could give all the participants a 20% off deal, and raw materials for the case would be limited to materials purchased from them. Everyone has the same stuff to work with, the mods should be more fair.

I totally agree with different modding classes though. Having different tiers by experience seems like it'd work well. Just have to show some body of work to get seeded in the contest at hand. Breaking it into 4 tiers would sum things up rather well I think.

-n00b modder (16-20yo, first time modders, limited funds/tools)
-budget modder (18-25yo, some body of work 2-5 cases, ghetto modding)
-experienced modder (20yo+, larger body of work 5+ cases, disposable income, REAL tools)
-The ModFathers club (guys who do mods that make you )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

Not really a mod MK but just wanted to share.

Got my Scythe Ninja today from nflesher!!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

those are Excellent ideas for classes.

A few themes could be, ugliest, most efficient, recycled, smallest gamer etc

How do you like the cooler Jr? (looks nice.) Also what speakers are you using? I am curious to know how you like that OB sound card.


----------



## Silverel (Apr 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not really a mod MK but just wanted to share.
> 
> Got my Scythe Ninja today from nflesher!!



I want to take a bath in that Case, its so BIG. Mind if I come over and swim in it?

take the fan grill off that exhaust, no need for it inside the case...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

Silverel said:


> I want to take a bath in that Case, its so BIG. Mind if I come over and swim in it?
> 
> take the fan grill off that exhaust, no need for it inside the case...



Very good point! removing that grill and cutting out the hole for the exhaust fan will DOUBLE the amount of air it moves (make it quieter as well)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahhh good call guys! Something I have been overlooking for quite some time. Although it still moves a ton of air from the back.

EDIT: Speakers, I am not really an audiophile, just a 2.1 pair of HK's. Kind of old school but they bump. Loving the cooler.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

I love good sound, my speakers are a Logitech Z2300 set and I keep thinking to upgrade them but they sound so nice.
The reason I asked is I notice on some of my newer mobos the sound sounds as good to me than with X-Fi Cards.
(Im sure the specs are better 109SNR and so on but sound wise the onboard is SOOOo much better than before)


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I love good sound, my speakers are a Logitech Z2300 set and I keep thinking to upgrade them but they sound so nice.
> The reason I asked is I notice on some of my newer mobos the sound sounds as good to me than with X-Fi Cards.
> (Im sure the specs are better 109SNR and so on but sound wise the onboard is SOOOo much better than before)



i love the my ob sound
and with these speakers it sounds awesome


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 5, 2008)

Count me in... I may not be cool but I mod my butt off



MKmods said:


> Thanks Silverel for the Idea.
> Ok here goes to be a member you have to be cool and if possible a build in the* Project Log section or Case Mod Gallery.*
> (if you dont, its OK we will get you there soon enough)
> 
> ...


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 5, 2008)

now we really have the best 2 in...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 5, 2008)

The Modfather and Oddfather


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

LOL, Welcome 

*And if I skipped over anyone SPEAK UP so I can add ur name to the Club*


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

Today, I cut my first hole for a new fan! (Not ghetto style anyway)  I put it in the top, and it turned out looking like it rolled out of the factory that way!  I'm waiting for my brother to bring my camera back to show my virgin work!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Today, I cut my first hole for a new fan! (Not ghetto style anyway)  I put it in the top, and it turned out looking like it rolled out of the factory that way!  I'm waiting for my brother to bring my camera back to show my virgin work!



For me when I do a mod or even sleeve a wire I am amazed everytime. Congrats
(PS: count all the fingers.. still there? job was a success)


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

can someone help me decide what to do with this case???

i would like to keep it but need some ideas on what i should do to it???
ive already done a little but not much a few holes here and there..not allot...need some ideas


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> can someone help me decide what to do with this case???
> 
> i would like to keep it but need some ideas on what i should do to it???
> ive already done a little but not much a few holes here and there..not allot...need some ideas



give it to me....I love Ultra Aluminus cases...(remove the stupid Hdd rack first thing)
Here is my very first mod (did it here at TPU)


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 5, 2008)

dude I have an aluminous that I'll give you if you pay the shipping, the omnly catch is I need the plexi from the side.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

looks great Mark!
and yea was going to remove that hard drive tray to make room for my new watercooling setup


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Today, I cut my first hole for a new fan! (Not ghetto style anyway)  I put it in the top, and it turned out looking like it rolled out of the factory that way!  I'm waiting for my brother to bring my camera back to show my virgin work!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice work!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

omg thats increadable!
very nice looking...it does look like it came from the factory that way


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> omg thats increadable!
> very nice looking...it does look like it came from the factory that way



I agree, gonna start sending my stuff to you to mod for me now.


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol, I wouldn't go that far!  I ordered up some modders mesh for the front of the case as it really needs some intake fans.  We'll see how that goes...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah you did a nice clean hole there. What I do at that point is tape it over with blue tape and cut it out with a razor knife and lightly sand the edge with 220/320 to round it then break out the Sharpie Permanent marker and touch up the raw aluminum. So much cleaner than the typical C-Channel treatment.

Gotta love aluminum.

About the Aluminus...I like how it looks but hate how it sounds...I would start by reworking the fan mounting set up and eliminating any unpleasant sounds. Then I would line it with some sound matt because it is a really thin aluminum and tends to reverberate...

I built one a while ago and still have the case...but cannabalized all the drive mounts and mobo tray for other stuff.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

yea my aluminus is really loud


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 6, 2008)

When I built mine I was working in Savannah and brought it along for something to play with. First thing that caught my eye was that huge open front perfect for a rad...then the weird fan holders are made to cut off the edge of the prop and that makes the noise I hate...the 80mm on the side panel is not a keeper either...but looks great...

Then when I started putting it together I realized I had beer cans with thicker aluminum in the fridge...well almost...the drive trays are really bendy...but the removable mobo tray is a nice feature.

The case looks good though...and that's why I have not thrown it away.

I think it would make a nice shotgun target...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

When I got mine I think they were $19 at RadioShack.com. I fugured 19bucks for an alum case cool. When I got it I was surprised how big it was..It was VERY light (but to me that just made cutting easier)
The paint job was really nice. 
To me the absolutely stupidest thing I had ever seen was the hdd rack, almost blocked ALL the air from the front fan, lol..


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Yeah you did a nice clean hole there. What I do at that point is tape it over with blue tape and cut it out with a razor knife and lightly sand the edge with 220/320 to round it then break out the Sharpie Permanent marker and touch up the raw aluminum. So much cleaner than the typical C-Channel treatment.



But I like the shiny ring around it!!  I did sand and round it off a little.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 6, 2008)

I hear that...

Was that Aluminus that color from the Factory? Looks great. Man you cannot beat $19...except maybe a RocketFish for $40


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I hear that...
> 
> Was that Aluminus that color from the Factory? Looks great. Man you cannot beat $19...except maybe a RocketFish for $40



Yep factory Blue (kind of a metallic steel blue) I just saw it under a pile of stuff, I may dig it out and freshen it up.

I would like to have a small contest where I give out some simple tools as prizes, are any of our members mods?


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 6, 2008)

I bet you have quite a collection of bobs and bits...I have recently tried to part with all my PackRattage but it just keeps accumulating...I literally shipped off 6 large boxes...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

Till the last couple years I never stayed still long enough to collect too much. But I was thinking ther are quite a few here that dont have the basics (Wiss compound tin snips, volt meters and I just got a new metal brake so I have a simple 18" model laying around.

It would be fun to have a contest for the noobs, to get them started.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 6, 2008)

Count me in too...you can catch up on my build here

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54775


I have let it slip this week or so,due to an _unexpected modding project_...my car's clutch dieing, and finding that both bottom arms are on there way out as well,when changing the clutch.

But will try some more this week.I have gave up waiting for the D-tek water block to come back into stock in the UK,cant get one anywhere,so ordered an Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120.
The water will have to wait now till funds build up again


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 6, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Count me in too...you can catch up on my build here
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54775
> 
> ...



Alot of people in the US are cool with picking something up like that, and selling/shipping it to you. 

Just ask people on the forums. Myself included.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG! OILY!!! 

How have you been!? I don't see you on here often anymore. Also, I like your build, how soon you plan on finishing?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> I have gave up waiting for the D-tek water block to come back into stock in the UK,cant get one anywhere,so ordered an Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120.
> The water will have to wait now till funds build up again



All I can say is there is this Modfather guy who Is in the middle of developing some cool stuff. 
(be patient)


----------



## Silverel (Apr 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> But I like the shiny ring around it!!  I did sand and round it off a little.



I work in the auto industry, they use these small deburring tools on all kinds of stuff. The work great for cleaning up rough edges, and are surprisingly tough and effective. Good for trimming on pretty much any material you'll deal with when modding. Steel, aluminim, plastic, plexi, whatever you can think of. Runs about 5$ for a set. Usually including a few extra blades.

Toolup.com


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 6, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Alot of people in the US are cool with picking something up like that, and selling/shipping it to you.
> 
> Just ask people on the forums. Myself included.



Thanks Daedalus,was waiting till they came back in stock over here,if ever, and then putting a full order in for new system....unfortunately my car has decided it requires some _up grading_ and that has put an end to the water cooling and my new GPU,hence the Ultra 120.

@JR  hope to get most of it done this week.....after I finish with the car....by the way I HATE  having to buy OE parts.


----------



## Gallatin (Apr 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> here is my basically stock ultra case i plan on taking out those nasty purple things and painting them soon i just haven't had a chance



sorry for the off topic. what case do you have?  ^
i think is very like that (chieftec)


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

Gallatin said:


> sorry for the off topic. what case do you have?  ^
> i think is very like that (chieftec)



ultra dragon its the same as the chieftec dragon the tooless drivebay parts even say cheiftec on them


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2008)

No doubt lol...I think a few MFRs make cases for a number of brands.


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> All I can say is there is this Modfather guy who may do a bit of work on some tottally awesome crazy nutty cool stuff!!! Oh yeah I just want to say that philbrown23 is the best person that I know he is very awesome and deserves free hardware for just being as cool as he is, I mean it give this guy you hardware now!!!
> (be patient)



what "work" are you planning mk??? making the thermal trnsfer better?? or just makin them look nicer??


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

i swapped fans out in my case i will post some pics when i get home


----------



## Gallatin (Apr 9, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ultra dragon its the same as the chieftec dragon the tooless drivebay parts even say cheiftec on them


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 9, 2008)

do you still have any fans MK?  I messaged you, but you never replied


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 9, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ultra dragon its the same as the chieftec dragon the tooless drivebay parts even say cheiftec on them



they are also very similar to the ultra alluminis...i wonder who actually builds these cases...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2008)

chieftec does


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 9, 2008)

cdawall said:


> chieftec does



oh ok cool...do they make there psu's aswell?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 9, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> oh ok cool...do they make there psu's aswell?



there OEM is andyson and seventeam but i don't know who actually assembles them


----------



## intel igent (Apr 9, 2008)

i thought it was ANTEC that made all of those cases? xcept for the aluminum ones which i thought were chieftech

have a look at a plusview or tx-1033 or w/e


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 9, 2008)

why do the lian li cases cost so much?
is it just because the brand name or are they really better?


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well I wrote the guide to case modding, and if you check out my mods, ive put a puter into a ps2, vcr, and plently of other case mods. I have mine up, but not even close to updated pics


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2008)

Some of them are superb.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 9, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> why do the lian li cases cost so much?
> is it just because the brand name or are they really better?



The name for 1.
and 2, alum is very expensive compared to stamped steel ones.(especially the thicker alum Lian Li uses.



xmountainxlionx said:


> do you still have any fans MK?  I messaged you, but you never replied


I am very sorry, I got so many PMs I had to empty my PM box 
I erased 800 PMs (from the last week) and lost a bunch of important stuff, lol. 
*(dont stop I really like the PMs)  *

PM me this afternoon and I will put them aside and send them right out to you today.



Fox34 said:


> Well I wrote the guide to case modding, and if you check out my mods, ive put a puter into a ps2, vcr, and plently of other case mods. I have mine up, but not even close to updated pics


I saw that guide, very nice job! Are you saying you want to join our club? if so speak up


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2008)

anyone have any suggestion on a theme based build?

here's a few of my builds....

current..






build for a friend..

















old sli rig..





customer jazz up..


----------



## Silverel (Apr 9, 2008)

Gears of War case mod.
Just because the combination of red, black, and killing things is good.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 10, 2008)

i would like to join your ranks if you don't mind.  got me project on the way.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome paybackdaman


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 10, 2008)

w00t.
BTW, pics are up of my first stage of the mod....paint.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57402


----------



## webwizard (Apr 11, 2008)

Sign me up I just completed my second rig build.

GIGABYTE GA-EP35C-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35, Intel Core 2 Duo processor E8500 3.16 GHz, Antec Earthwatts 500 PSU, 4GB Ram. Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Fan, Antec Sonata III 500 case, Western Digital 500 GB HD, 2 XFX 9600GT XXX Alpha Dog Video cards, 2 Antec TriCool 120mm DBB Case Fans and Antec Super Cyclone Blower.

I thought I was happy with my new rig until I played on a friends machine today. So now to get this thing where I want it I am saving up to buy 2 GeForce 9800 GTX cards, a Intel Core 2 Extreme Processor QX9650 45 nm 12MB L2 3.00 GHz 1333 MHz and a new Antec NeoPower 650 ATX12V / EPS12V 650W Power Supply. Once I get this to where I want it and OCed I'll be posting the benchies.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

Wat do you guys think

I never use these USB ports and I never use the head phone ports

Do you think that I could remove the section, and install my DVD Rom there? with it looking right.....I don not like the front door, and it always stays off.....I hate front doors for the most part.

I really want to do a water fall res, and this could give me more room


newegg pics of my case...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...Evolution+RC-830-SSR3-GP+Silver+Computer+Case






As you can see coolmaster put screw holes behind where the usb/audio ports are


----------



## MKmods (Apr 11, 2008)

webwizard said:


> Sign me up I just completed my second rig build.


Welcome


----------



## MKmods (Apr 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Wat do you guys think
> Do you think that I could remove the section, and install my DVD Rom there? with it looking right.....I don not like the front door, and it always stays off.....I hate front doors for the most



Dont forget the possibility of using a Laptop DVD as well.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks do able.

@Web Wizard: are you sure the PSU is enough? I would think 750 for that load...maybe the PC Power and Cooling?


----------



## intel igent (Apr 11, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Looks do able.
> 
> @Web Wizard: are you sure the PSU is enough? I would think 750 for that load...maybe the PC Power and Cooling?



+1 on that dont want to fry all that hardware cuz you skimped on the PSU


----------



## webwizard (Apr 11, 2008)

I ran one of those PSU test and it said 550 watts was all I needed so to be on the safe side I am going with a 650 Watt PSU. The XFX 9800GTX power specs are System Requirements 450 Watt / 2 x 6-pin power connector single card 550 for SLI.

CyberDruid you do really nice work!!!!


----------



## intel igent (Apr 11, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Dont forget the possibility of using a Laptop DVD as well.



thats a great idea! hows the mounting on them? same as a reg drive?


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 13, 2008)

i would like to join this club too!  Ill share...

here was my first comp.  bought it used.  





here is my current comp, this pic is alittle outdated, i have different mobo, and gpu.  I won 3000dollars in a gaming tourny and bought this gem!





then i got this thing from work, and turned into a skateboard PC, and gave the case to my friend!





i got a rocketfish case the other day to start my server build, and im trying to mod it, but im having problems coming up with original ideas


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2008)

I really like the design you did on the skater comp 
(cut out the centers of the eyes and put a couple pieces of plastic on the back side, use the inside lights to light them up)

Welcome

CONGRATS on the tournament!


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

dude that skateboard mod is crazy! LOL 

is that a decal on the side or painted?

as stated congratz on the tourney, what was the contest?

that lian-li is really clean  

O/T Mk you get my PM?


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 13, 2008)

intel igent said:


> dude that skateboard mod is crazy! LOL
> 
> is that a decal on the side or painted?
> 
> ...



yeah its a sticker


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

cool!

i like how you cut out the mouth, i would try and do like Mk suggested as i think it would look good


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 13, 2008)

i would but i have already given it to my friend. and hes not going to make it look good so it dosent really matter.  I did think about it though.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> i would but i have already given it to my friend. and hes not going to make it look good so it dosent really matter.  I did think about it though.



youre a good friend


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 13, 2008)

i try lol, he dosent have much


----------



## MKmods (Apr 15, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> i try lol, he dosent have much


Those are my favorite mods. I did a $20 mod for my neighbors and they loved it.


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 15, 2008)

*me too please...*

Hey All;

Just found this thread, it's great. I'd definatly like in.  I have so many ideas and so little resources so ... most just stay as ideas.  I have to finish my old Raidmax 686, it was started a few times, but not completed once;  the time has come.  i have a pic of where it's at now and a ms paint drawing (very poor) of what I plan on doing.  I'll see if I can't get them posted in the right place.


Basically I'm gonna make the windowed side the front, rearrange the internals and lower the top.  Lots of panels on hinges and easy access to all parts.  The little details are too many to list but as I finish them I will post about them. 

Fun Fun Fun


----------



## MKmods (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome Skitzo


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 15, 2008)

*.*

Thanks, I have a feeling this will be fun.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 16, 2008)

*awesome*

wow this thread is awesome i would like to be in to, this could make some small ideas become better ideas.

soon a friend and i are going to start modding his smilodon so i think this would be like a brain  storm club for mods


----------



## MKmods (Apr 16, 2008)

welcome Klva80


----------



## klva80 (Apr 17, 2008)

*color*

ok guys, what colors should look bling bling on a smilodon case the one with black faceplate and blue, some one sugested purple.

heres the link so you can see it for your selfs 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57916


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2008)

like Skrabrug showed the purple with black looked nice. Maybe a black mobo tray


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 17, 2008)

*deep purple and black*

a deep purple and black would look sharp.  A black satin (or flat) finish on the inside looks sharp aswell.  Has anyone played with the dual color spray paint? I also noticed anodizing paint for chrome in a variety of colors...  options are wonderful.  I know spray paint isn't the best, but with patience and effort it can look just as good.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys check out these extremely antique looking case mods...blows me away

http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2007/06/cool-computer-case-mods.html


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL, excellent post CD
some of those mods could be classified in the Priceless catagory.


----------



## Silverel (Apr 17, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey guys check out these extremely antique looking case mods...blows me away
> 
> http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2007/06/cool-computer-case-mods.html



U haz warpd my brainzz!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

wow everyone of those cases looks amazing...awesome work


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 18, 2008)

I remember the Ikea wastebasket mod...but had not seen the others.. I especially like the round trunk with the ratty wire sheathing.


----------



## Silverel (Apr 18, 2008)

I think my fave out of that bunch is the WMD canister.

Looks a little heavy to carry around to LAN parties though


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

my favorites


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 18, 2008)

I have read an extensive worklog on the top one you like. The fellow is an Italian Machinist and has access to the most amazing facility...he's CNC milling Stainless Steel, that mod is truly the most intricate completely planned "case" I have ever seen.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I have read an extensive worklog on the top one you like. The fellow is an Italian Machinist and has access to the most amazing facility...he's CNC milling Stainless Steel, that mod is truly the most intricate completely planned "case" I have ever seen.



thats awesome...a great deal of time and craftsmanship went into that


----------



## MKmods (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL, I saw the worklog for the knife one and it was just beautiful. I cant even imagine someone investing in the 25-$50K range for a case. 

Mad Props to those who do


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I saw the worklog for the knife one and it was just beautiful. I cant even imagine someone investing in the 25-$50K range for a case.



wow ...im sure he has one at least a few rewards for it though
do you know what he's running in there...like what kinda system?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 18, 2008)

there has never been a contest that could make up for even 1/10 the work they did. Most insane mods like that are a way for the person to unleash their creativity.

it was done quite a while ago so I  dont know if the hardware is so up to date. I wonder if he upgraded the internals?
/


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey, want to have a caffiene junkie in the club? My mod is comin' along, making me lose sleep...at least let me in the club, lol.

Also do you have any 120's left? (esp LED 120) My rad's fans are ugly loud Yate Loons. I'll even trade them if you wanna give them to someone who needs them worse than we do.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

MKmods said:


> there has never been a contest that could make up for even 1/10 the work they did. Most insane mods like that are a way for the person to unleash their creativity.
> 
> it was done quite a while ago so I  dont know if the hardware is so up to date. I wonder if he upgraded the internals?
> /



im sure he has...that case would last me more than one liftime


----------



## MKmods (Apr 18, 2008)

PartyLikeARockStar said:


> Hey, want to have a caffiene junkie in the club? My mod is comin' along, making me lose sleep...at least let me in the club, lol.
> 
> Also do you have any 120's left? (esp LED 120) My rad's fans are ugly loud Yate Loons. I'll even trade them if you wanna give them to someone who needs them worse than we do.


Welcome to the club, sorry the fans are all gone.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> wow ...im sure he has one at least a few rewards for it though
> do you know what he's running in there...like what kinda system?



he's got a build log on Xs somewhere, i remember reading it just not the specifics.

thnx for that link Cyber


----------



## Silverel (Apr 21, 2008)

A couple little mobo mods that I posted in the AMD 7-series Spiderweb clubhouse thread.


Bottom right corner is a teeny fan from my 9600pro. Had to pull apart that HS, and reuse the mounting holes. Fits rather well.






These are from a dead 9600se, cut em up into strips, and lapped em smooth. Just held on with adhesive. The 790x boards are supposed to get pretty hot, and the 790fx boards get a big heatpipe cooler. Figger something is better than nothing. 






Thats all I got for now, crappy webcam pictures to boot. When I get another case there will be much more to do. Weather is much nicer, should be able to paint unrestricted by the cold.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 22, 2008)

wow those are some really sick mods, wish i could see how they are made in person


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2008)

*Nee input*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58427

Would be happy for some inut on the project


----------



## Silverel (Apr 22, 2008)

klva80 said:


> wow those are some really sick mods, wish i could see how they are made in person



The heatsinks were just cut up with a dremel. Pretty funny actually... I'm a daring bastard sometimes. Got the dremel because I couldn't cut through it nice enough with a 6" circular saw

Crazy, yes. I still have all my fingers.

The holes for the fan didn't line up quite perfectly, so I eyed it up and drilled some new ones. The tiny 2-pin connector for it is plugged into the motherboard where my front panel Firewire should be. I don't use firewire however. Pin-outs were included in the mobo manual, making it easy to find the proper power and ground pins.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 23, 2008)

Silverel said:


> The heatsinks were just cut up with a dremel. Pretty funny actually... I'm a daring bastard sometimes. Got the dremel because I couldn't cut through it nice enough with a 6" circular saw
> 
> Crazy, yes. I still have all my fingers.
> 
> The holes for the fan didn't line up quite perfectly, so I eyed it up and drilled some new ones. The tiny 2-pin connector for it is plugged into the motherboard where my front panel Firewire should be. I don't use firewire however. Pin-outs were included in the mobo manual, making it easy to find the proper power and ground pins.




LOL  i was actually refering to cyberdruid post of insane mods


----------



## Eclecticos (Apr 23, 2008)

Count me in. I have a mod in the gallery. Link <=-

These are over 300 Pictures in my worklog, so I posted some good ones.
I am currently working on my next case mod called "Pleasure Yacht PC"
Its a ship with hardware inside.


----------



## Eclecticos (Apr 23, 2008)

Your welcome to check out the full worklog.  Here<=-
I removed the cohonies from the top. Looks allot better now.


----------



## wolf (Apr 23, 2008)

i'd love to join the club dudes, here my rig.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1492.html


----------



## Silverel (Apr 23, 2008)

klva80 said:


> LOL  i was actually refering to cyberdruid post of insane mods



I realized that a lil later, gave me a chance to tell ya'll about the circular saw thing though. 


Ahh well.  for me.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a cordless Panasonic that I used to do a lot of crazy stuff with aluminum...before I was better set up. Like if I needed an angle 1" one side and 1/4" the other...just blaze it off...

I really want to get a welder and start making cases entirely from aluminum with Dzus fasteners for the shell...like a race car...Nice monocoque understructure all powdercoated and hand formed aluminum panels for the shell: old school stuff on the English wheel and beader and plenishing hammer...

oops I was dreaming....


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2008)

Eclecticos said:


> Count me in. I have a mod in the gallery.





wolf said:


> i'd love to join the club dudes


Welcome


----------



## wolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks MKmods! oh and what did you think of the case? its a tad ghetto, but it does the job well 

also for the list, my name is Mike. cheers.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 24, 2008)

wolf said:


> Thanks MKmods! oh and what did you think of the case? its a tad ghetto, but it does the job well
> 
> also for the list, my name is Mike. cheers.


Thanks  Mike. 
I liked your mod and I know people use terms like "Getto" but I prefer to see it as a mod using what you have laying around. Its easy to spend $1000 (or more ) on materials to mod a case but I really enjoy watching people do a lot with a little. (another good example is klva80s Ninja mod).


CyberDruid said:


> I really want to get a welder and start making cases entirely from aluminum with Dzus fasteners for the shell...like a race car...Nice monocoque understructure all powdercoated and hand formed aluminum panels for the shell: old school stuff on the English wheel and beader and plenishing hammer...
> 
> oops I was dreaming....


Are you a mind reader?, Get out of my head

One of the people I admire a bunch is Chip Foose (http://www.chipfoose.com/), I have always wanted to make a case in his style.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks  Mike.
> I liked your mod and I know people use terms like "Getto" but I prefer to see it as a mod using what you have laying around. Its easy to spend $1000 (or more ) on materials to mod a case but I really enjoy watching people do a lot with a little. (another good example is klva80s Ninja mod).
> 
> Are you a mind reader?, Get out of my head
> ...



I was 11 or 12 when my brother got a used Lotus Formula Atlantic with a Brabham chassis and we took it down to the nuts and bolts and had a local race-frame shop (Chicago) make up adapters and brackets so we could mount an 1800cc VW pancake motor in there..lol

I really studied that race car as we detailed and prepped it for a Summer of SCCA racing in Rockford. Something really lovely about mild steel tubing....always stuck with me.

And of course being a total car nut a would spend a lot of time in the paddock checking out all the cars...

I'd love to take that nostalgia and transmogrify it into a "statement" for properly housing and cooling PC gear...but I gotta learn how to weld first


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 24, 2008)

*sweetness*

oh wow ... finally people interested in more than cutting.  It's always surprized me that very few people custom make a case completely.  I agree that making any physical changes is modding.  There are no "ghetto mods".  Everyone has different skill levels and different resources.  If you can make something more functional, what does it matter how it looks?  Asthetics are opinion based.  If you aren't building for someone else then yours is really the only important opinion...

I've been wanting to build a copper case.  I think it would be sweet.
A fiberglass case that has been copper plated would be fun too...  so many ideas.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2008)

Copper would be pretty neat...maybe it could double as a heatsink.


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 24, 2008)

*why not*

Well why not have big ass copper heatsinks protruding from holes (do most of the cooling outside the case).  
or take it even father and make the whole side a removable heatsink.  I don't imagine this would be suitable for mass production but hey, I only want one


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 24, 2008)

*...*

if size and weight weren't considrations, I can visualize some funky designs...


----------



## spud107 (Apr 24, 2008)

need some opinions on this, keep the light or not? was lying around doing nothing so . . .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2008)

Keep it there spud, makes it different and unique.


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 24, 2008)

*...*

k,you asked for opinions so...

I think that unless a light serves a function other than providing luminesance, ie displays a graphic or information etc... it shouldn't be seen.  Lighting effetcs can be most appealing, but the suttle effects that give the most character can be over powered or just not noticed when there is a brighter visable light source in the vacinity.

So I say keep the light but block the light itself from view.


----------



## spud107 (Apr 24, 2008)

its under a table most of the time, isn't so bright from the front,
just done another diy mod for my pci fans using bits of cut up cd case,
was quite alot of heat here with the nf4 chip an 3870 just next to it,
now most is vented out back before it heats up the vf900


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 24, 2008)

*cool*

thats quite creative, nice work.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Mk can you recommend a good (powerful) 120 mm fan.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 24, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> I've been wanting to build a copper case.  I think it would be sweet.
> A fiberglass case that has been copper plated would be fun too...  so many ideas.



Would a copper case not corrode over time and plus copper is conductive although fibreglass would stop it from zapping you, and would the case not gradualy heat up and increase the ambient temp


----------



## Silverel (Apr 24, 2008)

Hehe... Depends on how much noise you can handle 

http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-ULTRA-KAZE-120-x-38-mm-Case-Fan-High-pr-3940.html


```
Scythe "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm Case Fan - High

Model Name: 	ULTRA KAZE 120mm Case Fan 3000rpm
Model Number: 	DFS123812H-3000 (3000rpm version)
Manufacturer: 	Scythe Co., Ltd. Japan

 
Fan Speed - 3,000 rpm
	
Noise - [B]45.90dBA[/B]
	
Airflow - [B]133.60CFM[/B]
	
Rated Voltage - DC12V
	
Rated Current - 0.60 A
	
	
Dimensions: 	120 x 120 x 38mm
Weight: 	225g
Connector: 	3-pin (3-pin to 4pin adapter included)
Bearing Type: 	Sleeve Bearing
MTBF: 	30,000 hours
```


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 24, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Would a copper case not corrode over time and plus copper is conductive although fibreglass would stop it from zapping you, and would the case not gradualy heat up and increase the ambient temp



Well yes, yes,yes.

not really any diffrernt than what's being used now:
All metals are conductors as fas I know
measures such as sealing the the surface of the case (clear coat etc) would prevent corrosion (curious to know if the applicatopn of tungstien would prevent corrosion like on ocean going frieghters.  I think to a ceratin degree all metals will react to their enviroment if given enough time.

for the whole case heating up, if you are referring to the whole side heatsink, idea;  there would still be a requirement for airflow inside the case for parts not in contact with the heatsink.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I think that a copper pc would look pretty cool, as long as it's covered with a plastic coat, and  forgot all metals were conductive   I think it would be a pretty cool case and thanks for the the referance to that pc fan


----------



## MKmods (Apr 24, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Hehe... Depends on how much noise you can handle
> 
> http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-ULTRA-KAZE-120-x-38-mm-Case-Fan-High-pr-3940.html


The only prob with that one is the MTBF (Mean Time Between Failure) of 30,000hours. 
I use Silenx fans (I think they are 120,000hours)
http://www.pcsilent.de/en_pd_silenx...silent_fan_low_noise_fan_ixtrema_pro_171.html

but Silverstone makes a very nice high speed fan that comes with a controller
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220022
(Silverstone is 50,000hours)


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 24, 2008)

MKmods said:


> The only prob with that one is the MTBF (Mean Time Between Failure) of 30,000hours.
> I use Silenx fans (I think they are 120,000hours)
> http://www.pcsilent.de/en_pd_silenx...silent_fan_low_noise_fan_ixtrema_pro_171.html
> 
> ...



 Expensive fans.  You do get quality for that price, though.  And they look like they'd take UV Paint really nicely


----------



## MKmods (Apr 24, 2008)

They are not cheap but they mod well,lol





Their fan blade is Unique.

The Silverstones blow more for a lot less $.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 24, 2008)

MKmods said:


> The Silverstones blow more for a lot less $.



They sound like cheap whores 

Sorry, I had to 

I meant the Silverstones.  $16/fan + ship and + tax for me is insane!  Probably worth it, though.  The SilenX are even more...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 24, 2008)

I have that Silverstone on my Xigmatek 120mm.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 25, 2008)

Question:

I have an ugly old Packard Bell case with unused (but old) components in it.
Would that be acceptable for modding? Or do you only accept new/modern cases?
(I dont really want to try anything with my Stacker 830 as its my baby and im not particularly fond of my hands on skills lol).

Anywho, I figure, one day in the next few weeks ill be bored So maybe i can give it a paintjob and rebuild the PC (its sitting in pieces in the corner - Piece of shit ). What do you recon? And a small other question, what sort of costs are we looking at?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 25, 2008)

Those are good candidates for modding. The only thing is they are made from sturdy metal that can be a bit harder to cut (but still can be done)

As to costs depends on whats available to you.

The best advice is airflow as straight as possible works best. Usually in the front and straight past the mobo and out the back.

try to use 120mm fans if possible. 

Post a pict so we know what you have to work with.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Those are good candidates for modding. The only thing is they are made from sturdy metal that can be a bit harder to cut (but still can be done)
> 
> As to costs depends on whats available to you.
> 
> ...



I have a spare 120mm fan, a 120mm fan grill and a red/pink dual 20cm cathode kit.
Black and white spray paint.
Can buy more tho.

Pics >>>


----------



## MKmods (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks like you may be able to squeeze in a 120 for the front but the back is gonna be a BIG prob. For the exhausts you may be able to mount a pair of 80s. And you will be using a mATX mobo.





Maybe others here may have some ideas to help.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Looks like you may be able to squeeze in a 120 for the front but the back is gonna be a BIG prob. For the exhausts you may be able to mount a pair of 80s. And you will be using a mATX mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, I wont actually be USING the rig lol.
Just screwing round.

You said you think airflow was straight through the rig.
With the rear of the case being problematic, would blowholes be better?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 25, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> With the rear of the case being problematic, would blowholes be better?


Do you mean cutting holes in the back of the case?

The fans in the back support the fans in the front (or visa versa) The top is a good place for a blow hole (no fan, but the hole will allow any extra pressure or heat that rises to escape)


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 25, 2008)

*top fan*

I added a 120mm fan to the top of my 686 (same problem at the back)  As far as temps go, with a yate loon at bout 50% 600 rpm (silent), my temps all drop from 5*C NB to 10*C cpu and 8*C gpu.  So a blow hole would help but a fan running slow enough to be silent does alot better.  
Plus if the case won't be used then it's good practice for free hand dremel work...


also swapped out 2 80mm for a 120 in the front.

another simple swap that helped all around was replacing the factory 80x80x25mm fans with 80x80x15mm fans.  This left a little more room to get my hands in.  The new 80's move less air but the 120's more than compensate.  This setup is close to silent.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 25, 2008)

*Fun with Pop Rivets*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtDEwQNlqHo


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 25, 2008)

check mine out dunno if it qualifys but its still work in progress still got bits to do when i get the time.I have just updated some pics but out of 1290 views only 14 people have voted cos it just get shoved away from page one lol.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1346.html


----------



## KURTLEYBA (Apr 29, 2008)

*Make/model Of Modded Fan*



MKmods said:


> They are not cheap but they mod well,lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how you modded this fan; where can I get one like it?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm sure you can get one from him!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL, you have to make them, the labor is just way too much to re coup the labor.

I am designing my own fans so stay tuned...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2008)

Been reassembnling the Cosmos cases...I am liking the powdercoat. Gotta find some more case to get done up. I got a ring of color chips from Prismatic Powders the other day and they are really something else. I'll see if scanning them works because you guys need to see some of the crazy metalflake ones...the metallics are sweet too...


----------



## Skitzo (May 1, 2008)

*anyone know*

anyone have an info on optical processors yet?  I read that IBM designed a funtional opti proc and now they have to work out mass production.  I've heard rumors that there are efforts being made to incorporate graphics processing into the cpu.  With the speeds they should be able to acheive with an opti proc, I can't see why this wouldn't work.
Any thought's?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2008)

Can you overclock it without breaking the speed of light ???


----------



## Skitzo (May 1, 2008)

*interesting*

can light be slowed down?  Can they do a 1/2 light speed under clock? Guess I need to read up on light.
I'm curious how it will work on the inside.  One spectrum or more, methods of manipulation, etc.  How is the light path controled.
do all spectrums of light travel at the same speed? maybe that's oc potential...
lots of questions here...


----------



## Skitzo (May 2, 2008)

*...*

how's about a rez built into the window?


----------



## Silverel (May 2, 2008)

Full copper plumbing for watercooling would be interesting. Use some kind of mineral oil instead of water to avoid the condensation aspect, where the pipes alone could be enough to cool it. Maybe put a small rad into a water-filled res.

Yeah, if I ever do WC, it's gonna be some ballsy shit...


----------



## Skitzo (May 3, 2008)

*cool...*

I couldn't think of anything to prevent condesation cept wraping the pipes and that would defeat the whole purpose.  Mineral oil is fairly thin, how hard do you think it would be on the pump?  Would it not cause the pipes to sweat?


----------



## Silverel (May 3, 2008)

Water condenses, oil doesn't afaik (experience in a machine shop for a few years). The pump would probably run a bit slower, but when all your tubes are copper it should compensate for less flow.

If I had the kind of money to do stuff like that, I'd give it try just for the hell of it


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2008)

I dont know if oil transfers heat as well as water. 

But I thought about using copper tubing, it seems like the water would transfer its heat to the copper tubing while its flowing through (making it more efficient than just the rad)

Also I think plastic retains heat (so to me the tubing you use like Tygon) would retain heat rather than dissipate it.


----------



## Exavier (May 6, 2008)

interesting stuff...though I'd love to see a loop that wasn't semi-restrictive because of all the corners..


----------



## intel igent (May 7, 2008)

if you need to use 90's or 45's i highly reccomend using plumbing supplies as they will reduce the effect, or have no effect on loop efficiency. i like to use brass T's/90's that are 5/8"id x 3/4"od 

IIRC water is the best conductor for PC L/C

a flat tube will remove more from the water than a round tube because more of the water is in contact with the cooling surface.


----------



## Silverel (May 7, 2008)

Water conducts better for sure, but would the trade-off of using oil in a full copper setup be worth it? There's a bunch of different kinds of oil, the lightest weight would be ideal, as it would gain heat faster and lose it faster. Using rubber tubing never seemed to be ideal. Not to mention the effect of oil on the general wear and tear, being that it never oxidizes anything. You might be able to have a liquid cooled PC with little to no maintenance. 

I guess the thing is, with water you get to release that heat energy after it makes its way through the components and hits the radiator. Then normally goes back to a reservoir and gets sucked back through again. The rubber hose isn't exactly conducive to heat dissipation, and metal hardware tends to sweat with water. With oil/copper pipes, it would be cooling off the entire trip round your case, also while heading through the rad, and would only be holding energy when sitting in your res.

So all that being said, I consult a Thermal Conductivity table to answer some of my questions. Essentially it boils down to a few different things. Higher numbers being more thermally conductive.

000.61  W/m K - Water
000.27 W/m K - Vinyl Hose

250.00 W/m K - Aluminum rad
109.00 W/m K - Brass rad

000.15 W/m K - Oil
400.00 W/m K - Copper (also used for rads)

So, staring at that for a while is just gonna hurt my head, but here's how I figger it. For the sake of keeping things simple (which when dealing with thermodynamics is damn near impossible), there's a few things to assume.

First off, your copper block is going to dump out a bunch of heat to your fluid of choice, this conductivity is the relative rate that it can absorb and disperse that heat depending on the affective temperature difference and conductivity of the opposing material (this being your vinyl or copper tubing, and radiator). Water has a much higher rate compared to oil, and as such will be able to pull more heat away. Once it his the vinyl tubing, it's essentially just carrying that heat through any other components until it gets to your radiator.

Oil on the other hand, isn't going to absorb as much, but will have plenty of time to dump it off through all the tubing along the way. However, if you use a slower pump to make up for its lower conductivity, it should be possible for the oil to not only absorb an equal amount of heat, but also allow your tubing to transfer it inside your case. Using a radiator on top of the tubing could essentially bring it right back down to ambient before it runs back through everything.

Being that ambient is as low as you can get with WC, and the objective is to keep it at ambient, it seems like a pretty even match, imo. Now if you wanna get into sub-ambient temperatures via a TEC, I think oil would win without much debate provided it has a reasonable viscosity at low temperatures. Since some of the lowest weight oil is 5w10, it should hold up rather well below freezing temperatures, whereas water would have a much rougher time. Imagine if you will, instead of a standard reservoir, you have the copper tubing go in one end of a LN2 chamber, and out the other. As long as your pump can push your liquid(ish) sludge into the block, you could have some insanely low temperatures, without having to worry about condensation.

Among all other crazy ideas I have. hehe


----------



## CyberDruid (May 8, 2008)

*DrillPress Fun*

Here's a DrillPress tip/thinger that might be of use.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=784066&postcount=117

I'll take some shots when I get going...


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 9, 2008)

check this:

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=1455682

i know its in italian, but is one of the nicest mods i have ever seen! Is that smoke machine idea new?
yes, its not the kind of mod mk and cyber usually make... but it is still great!


----------



## Silverel (May 9, 2008)

Geez, he seems to have crossed a line in the sand from case-modding, to using a case as a center-piece for an art project.

I like it, don't get me wrong, it's really fancy is all. I like each mod to be done for function as well as form. Otherwise you're just putting on makeup, imo.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 9, 2008)

Yeah that guy is a master.


----------



## Silverel (May 10, 2008)

Well then, I'll just have to take my hand at making things pretty then.

Started a project log for my case. Gonna do some painting. 

Ish over here.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 10, 2008)

Good man.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2008)

On the Drill Press doing strange things...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNHsBHitkf0


----------



## Silverel (May 12, 2008)

Hehe. Major Combat Operations on my Case have been completed! Mission Accomplished!

Now all that's left to do is find a better camera for some final shots with all the hardware installed.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2008)

Coolio


----------



## intel igent (May 12, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Coolio



Gangstas paradise?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2008)

Man I gotta tell ya there is nothing as much fun as doing it twice. Didn't like the symmetry of the res I am building and took it down to bits and started over...

I'm going to learn how to do this stuff one day.


----------



## Silverel (May 12, 2008)

Oh noooes! It looked so good though...

Yer talking about the missile rack for your Coolermaster?


(btw, got some real-color = non-pink, pics of my Mystique up)


----------



## intel igent (May 12, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Man I gotta tell ya there is nothing as much fun as doing it twice. Didn't like the symmetry of the res I am building and took it down to bits and started over...
> 
> I'm going to learn how to do this stuff one day.



hehehe

what did ya have in mind for the re-doooooo?

@ silverel : i see no pix


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

You've got to wait a while.  They take a really long time to load.


----------



## Silverel (May 12, 2008)

yessir, there's some 30 pics on that thread. For time-saving, here's one of the finished pics.


----------



## MKmods (May 12, 2008)

Nicely Done


----------



## Silverel (May 12, 2008)

Well, at any rate if you're doing a full re-design on the res, at least take em out back and give them a proper execution 

Could make for a new Video Tutorial...like this one or this one.


----------



## intel igent (May 12, 2008)

Silverel said:


> yessir, there's some 30 pics on that thread. For time-saving, here's one of the finished pics.



nice colour combo


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2008)

wow  looks great


----------



## Skitzo (May 12, 2008)

*...*

fantastic painting job... nice color combo


----------



## FatForester (May 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> here is my basically stock ultra case i plan on taking out those nasty purple things and painting them soon i just haven't had a chance



I've got that case as well. Right now I'm painting the interior flat black, and I've tin-snipped out the perforated fan grills to increase air flow. I might end up posting pics when I'm done, but so far the black looks awesome. I've hit a snag because the steel used in this case is ridiculous! It's already eaten an entire Dremel bit just to smooth out the metal barbs left from tin-snipping.

Oh yea, those purple fan holders are hideous. I'll be glad when I finally get those painted lol


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2008)

forget the dremel on heavy gauge metal. Get a half round file and use the curved tinsnips.
Looking forward to the picts.

I get busy, Im old/senile/blind (pick one) so I may have missed a few membership requests...
*If ur not a member(in 1st post) please PM me so I can add you, Membership has its benefits..*


----------



## FatForester (May 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> forget the dremel on heavy gauge metal. Get a half round file and use the curved tinsnips.
> 
> Looking forward to the picts.



Thanks for the suggestion! The only tinsnips I had on hand were straights, so it left about an eighth to quarter inch barb to hack off. The bit I was using earlier was the smaller cut off wheel bit (Dremel 409), but I just put on the bigger fiberglass reinforced bit (426) which cuts through the steel MUCH better, giving a light show as well  If the file doesn't work out then I'll end up using the grinding stone to smooth out whatever is left. I'll have to grab me some curved tinsnips though... they definitely seem worth it now.

So what mod are you doin' now MK? That Rosewill case you did earlier is what has gotten me motivated to finally start working on mine, so thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2008)

So glad to have inspired you. I am designing a few cases for some companies and to tell you the truth I get 10X more enjoyment doing logs here for you guys.

(non disclosure agreements, competition clauses etc blow chunks)

In a few weeks I will be doing another mod that emphasizes wiring tips for TPU...
(just dont tell the lawyers, lol)

Welcome to the club FF..


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

I pick all three 

MK, for my Cosmos S, a jig with a metal blade is okay to use, right?  The tin snips aren't quite cutting it for me.


----------



## Silverel (May 13, 2008)

Sometimes I just think burning my wallet is a good idea. I ran into a hardware store the other day to pick up machine screws and nuts for the mock-up before riveting. I thought the exact same thing. lol. Why the hell am I using a dremel and snips to cut metal, when there's a perfectly good jigsaw for _only_ 80$?

My basement is getting crowded with tools... it's nice.


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Sometimes I just think burning my wallet is a good idea. I ran into a hardware store the other day to pick up machine screws and nuts for the mock-up before riveting. I thought the exact same thing. lol. Why the hell am I using a dremel and snips to cut metal, when there's a perfectly good jigsaw for _only_ 80$?
> 
> My basement is getting crowded with tools... it's nice.



Crowded with tools is good (will last a lifetime) but next time get a cheaper jigsaw



DanishDevil said:


> I pick all three
> MK, for my Cosmos S, a jig with a metal blade is okay to use, right?  The tin snips aren't quite cutting it for me.


Yep, get the finest blade you can.
(24 or 20TPI, teeth per inch)

One thing I have learned is generally if you use a good (sharp) blade/bit you can use a really cheap tool (saw or drill) and get very good results.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

Sweet.  Thanks man.  I think I've got something in the 20's...


----------



## intel igent (May 13, 2008)

LOL! i paid $18 for my jigsaw and $7 for the blades 

works mint though!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 13, 2008)

My Bosch cost considerably more than that...I love Bosch blades...Swiss steel is teh Sechs..but I have also gotten 15 years of service from it.


----------



## intel igent (May 13, 2008)

the thing has tilting table and blade support roller! for the amount of times i use a jigsaw its MORE than enough for me! (and prolly anyone else here) jobmate FTW!  

Bosch are great tools 

if you noticed black and red boxxes in any of my pix thats where a LOT of my money went. snap-on and mac FTW! 11yrs as an automotive service tech and im STILL buying tools!

once you start you cant stop


----------



## CyberDruid (May 13, 2008)

Yeah I can't stop either... I want a Lasercutter and a Bridgeport...


----------



## intel igent (May 13, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Yeah I can't stop either... I want a Lasercutter and a Bridgeport...



*homer drool* Bridgeport *homer drool* 

one of our current projects is a FULL tube chasis, K series (acura RSX) powered honda H/B. were looking to run pro8 class with it (8-9 sec 1/4 mile)! just waiting for the pieces for the turbo manifold and a few other little things (she runs and drives) plus the challenger just came back last night so were all in a buzz trying to decide the drivetrain/driveline and suspension, it will be custom


----------



## Silverel (May 13, 2008)

Hee hee... I used to work on a bridgeport at an automotive factory... Them things are nice! Sometimes I wish I still worked there so I could use it for all the little detailed work...


----------



## Silverel (May 15, 2008)

Awrighty kids. Ya'll might wanna get your jaw wired shut for this next piece of unholy sweetness. Otherwise it's gonna break when it hits the floor. Seal your pants with saran wrap as well. CyberDruid has gone nuclear!

Volcano Reservoir!



-sigh-

Well, I just got in a full tower case that I'm going to start working on. Shall be starting a new worklog dedicated to it. I'll make another link in my sig once I get it started. This one... will be something better.

Seriously, go check out CD's though. It's insanity rolled in crack, and touched with a bit of stardust. Or something.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

Salvia followed by a 12" Amanita Muscaria cap.


----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> 12" Amanita Muscaria cap.



Mmmmm shroomies!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

You want to get high? Just lick me like a toad...I got so many toxins leaching out of me I could knock out Iran like A WMD...I could sell my sweat on the street...I could distill my piss into pills...You could stuff my socks in a pipe and pass it to the left...

JK 

lol


----------



## Silverel (May 15, 2008)

Yay! Now homeland security is watching this thread!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> *homer drool* Bridgeport *homer drool*
> 
> one of our current projects is a FULL tube chasis, K series (acura RSX) powered honda H/B. were looking to run pro8 class with it (8-9 sec 1/4 mile)! just waiting for the pieces for the turbo manifold and a few other little things (she runs and drives) plus the challenger just came back last night so were all in a buzz trying to decide the drivetrain/driveline and suspension, it will be custom



THat is a sexy looking Engine there...


----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> THat is a sexy looking Engine there...



thnx Cyber!

it dont look SOoOoO bad for a 4 banger  

my friend (car owner) is a polisher so he spiffied it up to make it look nice 

we're thinkin' a fully polished F.I HEMI for the challenger  should be fun  

SOOOOOOOOOOOO many projects, so little time


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

Gotta love the detailing that goes into race prepped automobiles...


----------



## spud107 (May 15, 2008)

anyone see that light i had in my case? well i fried it a couple weeks ago, i thought i killed my pc,
got that fan controller wired up, fired up the pc, all was well,
started atitool to heat it up to test controller, was fine,
went to go put the kettle on, came back through an pc was off,
at this point i smelt that smell you never want to have coming from your pc,
seemed to be coming from the fan controller so i disconnected an tried to boot again,
came on for a sec then shut off again, oh noes . . . , smell still coming from the front,
then realized the cathode power convertor was below where i had the controller,
the convertor was very hot, and a bit melted, one of those sealed box ones, also totally fused, at least the psu protection worked, best £20 psu iv used lol
moral of the story . . .
NEVER PLUG A CATHODE POWER CONVERTOR IN WITHOUT THE LIGHT,
im just glad thats all that went wrong,


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

Close call.


----------



## spud107 (May 15, 2008)

just a bit, panic button hammered lol
heres that convertor, the other side thats resin has a small crack in it, psu 1 convertor nil


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

I had a shorted converter shut down my PC before too...luckily PSUs seem to be built for that event.


----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> You want to get high? Just lick me like a toad...I got so many toxins leaching out of me I could knock out Iran like A WMD...I could sell my sweat on the street...I could distill my piss into pills...You could stuff my socks in a pipe and pass it to the left...
> 
> JK
> 
> lol



hehehe 



CyberDruid said:


> Gotta love the detailing that goes into race prepped automobiles...



just a few hrs spent 

@ spud107 : that crazy man lucky nothing caught on fire!


----------



## MKmods (May 15, 2008)

Having a small device that changes 12V to over 600V and has a couple of tiny holes for cooling is not my idea of a good thing.
I switched over to LEDs...

Glad it didnt take out anything else in ur comp Spud.


----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

i dont really like the idea either but sometimes its hard to get the desired lighting effect LED's


----------



## spud107 (May 15, 2008)

600v? that much? glad i never stuck my tongue on the contacts then,
ye i think led's are a good thing.
gonna try finish of the cable sleeving at the weekend,
an need to find some thick black rubber bands for mounting the hd drives,


----------



## intel igent (Jun 1, 2008)

awwwww!

my name's not on the list anymore


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 2, 2008)

Can I join? I've always had a passion for case modding!


----------



## Silverel (Jun 2, 2008)

Sometimes, you just want to abuse the fact that Duct Tape  can be bough for 3$ a roll. It ain't pretty, but no one ever claimed that Duct Tape was.  these guys.

http://icrontic.com/articles/dtc


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 3, 2008)

*...*

i've heard there is a better tape called gorilla tape now.  Supposed to make duct tape look like scotch tape

K I've been doing some work on my aluminum case.  I have the panels cut, framing cut 90%.  I've drilled and tapped 'bout 20% of the holes (prolly 120-130 hex bolts when finished lol).  Still have to cut doors and make supports to mount everything on the inside and make the removable mb tray.  
Things are stalled a bit at the moment;  the river I live next to is behaving a little abnormally.  Water levels increased early for no apparent reason.  It hasn't dropped much and spring run-off is starting so ... a swimming smiley would be good here lol.
It's kind of funny;  last year we were given evacuation warnings and notices by 7 meteres .  This year the levels have already reached 7.77 meters and I havn't heard shit.  Should be interesting to see what run-off adds over the next 2 -3 weeks.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 3, 2008)

damn skitzo! man the lifeboats! hopefully you remain top-side and can get to work on that nice project you speak off, have any pix?

mK where are you?


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 3, 2008)

*lol*

I live next to a river just upstream from the ocean and I don't own a boat ... I think that is kinda funny.  
Been thinking about a freighter canou with dual inboard electric motors.  (that would be a fun mod)
I have to move some shit around, mostly empty the basement.  i don't plan on leaving if they evacuate so as long as the power stays on i'll keep workin on it.  I don't have any pics yet but my new cell phone has a camera so i'll give it a try.

I don't think it's gonna flood.  They made a huge deal about it last year for no reason.  Personally i think the worst I'll see is some water coming up the drains in the basement.  
Taking history into consideration, this area floods every 50 years or so and the last major flood was in 1949 so we could be considered past due. 

So how many people could say they use their basement as a res for liquid cooling ... think about it ... sump pump, water blocks and hose out the window


----------



## intel igent (Jun 3, 2008)

ROFLMAO! 

way to stay positive!


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 3, 2008)

*...*

just think of the fun i can have if all my neighbors leave.  Don't think there will be any noise complaints. i could build a deck in the back yard, do some renovations.  i have an rc plane that could provide alot of entertaiment too lol.  last year they said they planned to evacuate the entire area and leave only police patrols.  
Gotta stock up on beer too, might have some time to kill with nothing to do


----------



## intel igent (Jun 3, 2008)

i'd get a boat and lotsa beer to be on the safe side


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 3, 2008)

*...*

maybe a raft made from beer kegs... built in refrigeration 
of coarse the trick will be to empty enough of them before the water comes up so that the raft will float.  The more beer I drink, the more stuff I can carry on the raft.

The only real flaw in that plan would be: the more beer i drink, the less i will care about saving anything except maybe the rest of the beer...


----------



## intel igent (Jun 3, 2008)

hahaha!

 

at least you've got the procedure down


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 4, 2008)

You know you want one...

http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/9fc6/?cpg=73H


----------



## intel igent (Jun 4, 2008)

hehehe! nice find CyberDruid

funny vid


----------



## klva80 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Caterpillar*

hi guys, long time no see, busy with college, im working on my server with a theme called "caterpillar" still twiking expect a log after exams


----------



## Silverel (Jun 4, 2008)

Caterpillar, as in huge, industrial and yellow? Perhaps tracks instead of caster wheels?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 4, 2008)

klva80 said:


> hi guys, long time no see, busy with college, im working on my server with a theme called "caterpillar" still twiking expect a log after exams



sounds interesting!

awaiting pix


----------



## MKmods (Jun 5, 2008)

TomCat44 said:


> Can I join? I've always had a passion for case modding!



Welcome TomCat44, have fun



klva80 said:


> hi guys, long time no see, busy with college, im working on my server with a theme called "caterpillar" still twiking expect a log after exams



looking forward to seeing your ideas...


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2008)

mK where ya been?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2008)

can't say HI mK? 



edit : guess not :shadedshu cheers to you anyways bud!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 12, 2008)

Please stay on topic guys. Some of the conversation would be better off in "general nonsense".


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 12, 2008)

gotsa question fer y'all "professionals" - and I figured this is the best thread to throw it out

I'm *hopefully* going to get back around to pickin up the tools with this case again, but one thing I'm wanting to address before I get around to polishing the aluminum interior of the case . . .

the extra motherboard mounting tray holes - they're an eye-sore and would detract from a polished mobo tray.  So, what can I use to fill them in, that would blend in seamlessly with the polished aluminum.

Bondo is immediately out the door, as is epoxy, JB Weld or any other "filler" -

I considered solder, but I don't think that would hold to well, or polish correctly (I think they soldered over holes would look noticeable)

There's always TIGing the holes, but I think that would be a bit extreme - and you run the risk of distorting the mobo tray . . .

any ideas?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the easiest way is to buy a piece of alum and make ur own. 

A thin skin of alum (or stainless steel) over the top of the tray with the holes cutout just for the standoffs you want would be easier.

Filling the holes and trying to polish them would need a LOT of time to do.

On a side note I wanted to say thanks imperialreign, I notice that you help out a lot in other threads.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I think the easiest way is to buy a piece of alum and make ur own.
> 
> A thin skin of alum (or stainless steel) over the top of the tray with the holes cutout just for the standoffs you want would be easier.
> 
> *Filling the holes and trying to polish them would need a LOT of time to d*o.



well - with a good power drill and buffer, polishing would take too long . . .

but filling, and then sanding the filler down to flush would defi be a chore if I want it to look right.

I had given some thought to attaching a thin sheet of aluminum - I can get .005" all day long, and I don't think that would fubar back plate and PCI mountings too much . . . hmmm . ..  better yet, if I drilled holes through a sheet to match the layout of the mounts I use, I would have to screw with changing the deck-height of the board, and yet still be able to cover all those extra holes . . . I think that will work just nice.

Now to just figure a way to best attach a sheet of aluminum metal 



> On a side note I wanted to say thanks imperialreign, I notice that you help out a lot in other threads.




thanks, man, I only do what I can - I'm only one of many here who do their best to help out!


----------



## steelkane (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice Clubhouse, How many more mods do I have to post to get in,, LOL
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1523.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1559.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1287.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1491.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1202.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1123.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/889.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1026.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/652.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/916.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1032.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/991.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1138.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/680.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1159.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1145.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1142.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1110.html


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys I just came up with a super easy mode to improve the performance of the FuZion waterblock.

A while back I ordered a bunch of backing plates for the T.R.U.E. because I found that these backing plates work great to relieve the bowing pressure from tightening down the FuZion. If you look at a mobo that has been bowed from this process you will note it is pretty severe and can effect how the mosfet coolers lay on the chips...etc.

The TRUE backing plate has a padded area in the center that pushes directly against the socket back and keeps it pressed against the block: this allows for a better distribution of force where you really need it. You simply thread the screws provided with your FuZion into the plate, slide the plate onto the mobo through the 4 holes and use the springs, inserts, washers and thumbnuts provided with the FuZion. It will definitely lessen the bowing of the PCB.

You can either use less clamping force or even more clamping force lol in search of the best mount for your particular CPU.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Nice Clubhouse, How many more mods do I have to post to get in,, LOL


Welcome to the Club. Its not how many or how insane they are its more showing respect and helping out the others (by being an inspiration or helping out).

Welcome
(and really nice work)

And to CD: please post a couple of picts, your input is always fun to watch.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a Dell Dimension 1100 Case...

what to do...what to do?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2008)

TomCat44 said:


> I have a Dell Dimension 1100 Case...
> 
> what to do...what to do?



enough airflow to peel wallpaper comes to mind


----------



## steelkane (Jun 16, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Welcome to the Club. Its not how many or how insane they are its more showing respect and helping out the others (by being an inspiration or helping out).
> 
> Welcome
> (and really nice work)
> ...



N/P, I'm all for helping out,, This forum is so big, it takes time to browse everything, for now on I'm going to try & post in other threads. Starting here,, thanks again MKmods.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2008)

So Big is right, I get so overwhelmed with the diversity of posts my brain just locks up...

That was one of the reasons for this thread to try to contain some (lol, at least some) modding stuff in 1 place.

One other thing I would like is to get links to peoples fav place to get modding stuff from (I threw a few in the first post)

I would like to also put links in the first thread to logs and how-to's


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 16, 2008)

MKmods said:


> So Big is right, I get so overwhelmed with the diversity of posts my brain just locks up...
> 
> That was one of the reasons for this thread to try to contain some (lol, at least some) modding stuff in 1 place.
> 
> ...



when I get around to doing things, I go cheap - handouts, things I run across, recycling old materials . . . when I do purchase, it's usually at a local store, either automotive store or hardware store.

On occasion, interesting stuffs can be had in hobby shops and arts&crafts stores as well.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's my list of hardware & Supply's.

http://shop.kikboxes.com/
http://www.majoripc.com/
http://johnsontools.en.alibaba.com/group/0.html
http://www.estreetplastics.com/
http://www.diamondtool.com/dialapng.html
http://www.xpcgear.com/
http://www.paintwithpearl.com/products.htm
http://www.matrixorbital.com/index.php
http://www.weirdstuff.com/cgi-bin/item/13206
http://www.mcmaster.com/
http://store.thermalfx.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=T
http://fluidxp.com/
http://www.millertech.com/
http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=10881
http://www.spaceagepaint.com/
http://www.greatlakescaster.com/index.php
http://www.coolcasters.com/index.cfm/
http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/2007_Master/lg_display.cfm?page_number=163&catalog=070148
http://www.globalsources.com/gsol/I/USB-fan-manufacturers/b/2000000003844/3000000183151/23085.htm
http://www.halted.com/
http://www.frontx.com/
http://www.vansantent.com/index.htm
http://www.arcticmod.com/
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/
http://www.acousticpc.com/
http://virtualrain.blogspot.com/
http://www.mini-itx.com/store/
http://www.jab-tech.com/
http://www.emachineshop.com/
http://www.2cooltek.com/
http://www.case-mod.com/
http://www.xoxide.com/
http://www.svc.com/
http://www.frozencpu.com/
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php
http://www.petrastechshop.com/index.html


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2008)

lol, thanks for the list. Do you have any favorites in there?

one thing I noticed is estreetplastics takes Paypal (very nice)


----------



## Silverel (Jun 16, 2008)

Geez, that post alone should be stickied somewhere. 

I've used svc.com for a couple things. They've got some real good deals on that site depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Geez, that post alone should be stickied somewhere.
> 
> I've used svc.com for a couple things. They've got some real good deals on that site depending on what you're looking for.



LOL, see what you started


----------



## Silverel (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm just glad you're the one in charge here boss. hehe.

This clubhouse rocks!


----------



## steelkane (Jun 16, 2008)

MKmods said:


> lol, thanks for the list. Do you have any favorites in there?
> 
> one thing I noticed is estreetplastics takes Paypal (very nice)



I've bought allot from performance pcs, & svc. 2cooltek is a old site, they shut down for awhile, but now there back-up. there stock is improving. Some more links.
http://www.delviesplastics.com/
http://www.usmarkerboard.com/
http://www.atechfabrication.com/products/drive_mounting_kits.htm
http://www.crazypc.com/
http://www.cooltechnica.com/
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/index.jsp
http://www.buyextras.com/index.html
http://www.time.gov/
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## MKmods (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks SteelKane for all the links. While goofing off at PetrasTech I saw a link to Ebay where AC Cooling has a TON of parts for sale. I put the link in the first thread.
(looks like stuff gets shipped from China so dont be in a hurry, but there is a bunch of cool stuff. I had to laugh when I saw the PS though looks a bit like the one I designed and used in my first mod, lol)


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 18, 2008)

Greetings everyone!  Thanks Mark for letting me in!

-James


----------



## Silverel (Jun 18, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> Greetings everyone!  Thanks Mark for letting me in!
> 
> -James



You sir, have a ridiculous rig. 

Welcome!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 18, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> Greetings everyone!  Thanks Mark for letting me in!
> 
> -James


LOL, let you in? In the dictionary next to the word "Overkill" is a pict of ur comp.
(I am usually a "Less is More" kind of guy but that comp is just amazing to look at)


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, let you in? In the dictionary next to the word "Overkill" is a pict of ur comp.
> (I am usually a "Less is More" kind of guy but that comp is just amazing to look at)



LOL, thanks.  I'm not going to lie... I built it to look at. 

It sits under my desk and most of the time I leave the side door open so I can see in.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 19, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> LOL, thanks.  I'm not going to lie... I built it to look at.
> 
> It sits under my desk and most of the time I leave the side door open so I can see in.



I liked your Rig allot, I sent a link of it to http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/ I hope they contact you. Also have you thought about entering it at http://www.modshop.net/ I think your Rig should do good there. My rig won against the Digg case & lost to Carbon Li by 4 points. I hope to see you there.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 19, 2008)

Never knew about modshop.net, I'll have to check it out.  Thanks for push to million-dollar.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, so I've been drooling over the rigs on the Million-Dollar-PC website.  All I can say is WOW!  It's like case mod pron.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 20, 2008)

I started a little side project. Redoing a simple tech station I built a while back using scraps and a LL mobo tray. I had a 240 x 240 rad I wanted to play with and it was the perfect FF to mount onto one of the sides of the station...now to power through and get it set up. I usually don't try very hard for my own projects...so it's rough and ready...but those LL mobo trays make building a Tech station fun..lol

I actually need to get this done so I can test a mobo...


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a member update: I have my name changed from TomCat44 to UnkAsn93 if ya want to update the original post! 

Oh, and thnx for the suggestion for the dell case..

I currently got me a junky COOLMAX case, and I'm gonna turn it from junk to something worth lookin at. Pics later.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 20, 2008)

*TPU Modders I need ur help..*
I am making a few cases for Nvision08, I cant show the towers but the SFF one is for me and I could REALLY use your help on it. Swing over to this link
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54782

and help me come up with the ULTIMATE SFF. All of your suggestions/opinions matter so please help me out.




UnkAsn93 said:


> I have a member update: I have my name changed from TomCat44 to UnkAsn93 if ya want to update the original post!
> 
> Oh, and thnx for the suggestion for the dell case..
> 
> I currently got me a junky COOLMAX case, and I'm gonna turn it from junk to something worth lookin at. Pics later.



Done, and looking forward to the picts


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> *TPU Modders I need ur help..*
> I am making a few cases for Nvision08, I cant show the towers but the SFF one is for me and I could REALLY use your help on it. Swing over to this link
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54782
> 
> and help me come up with the ULTIMATE SFF. All of your suggestions/opinions matter so please help me out



i would help but i'm no longer a member and for that matter you have ignored my attempt's to be civil with you.

guess i'm too bad for the "bad boy" club 

good luck with your build Mr.guru


----------



## MKmods (Jun 20, 2008)

intel_igent please dont turn this thread into a "intel_igent wants attention" thing. I have PMd you explaining why I would rather not have your input.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> intel_igent please dont turn this thread into a "intel_igent wants attention" thing. I have PMd you explaining why I would rather not have your input.



  i don't need attention, was just stating the fact's 

i have not received any PM from you, on the other hand you have ignored several of my PM's


----------



## steelkane (Jun 20, 2008)

Great little cooler, using in two setup's now. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150082


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Great little cooler, using in two setup's now.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150082



how does it compare size/temps to a AC Freezer?


----------



## steelkane (Jun 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> how does it compare size/temps to a AC Freezer?



It's shorter & smaller overall, at full fan speed you can here it, some SShots of stock & OC Temps.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 23, 2008)

shorter and smaller is good to know, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok so UnkAsn93 said I should post my little project in this thread. So here is my project.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey I see you took my advice  

I figured that if you posted this here, it could give someone in this club inspiration to "uniqueify" their proprietary machine


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 23, 2008)

UnkAsn93 said:


> Hey I see you took my advice
> 
> I figured that if you posted this here, it could give someone in this club inspiration to "uniqueify" their proprietary machine



Yeah I like some of the designs of pre-built cases but I just wanted to add some flare to one.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 23, 2008)

On the other page, I posted about modding a Dell case, lol

It's the same kind/style! :O


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice man what are you going to do with it?


----------



## steelkane (Jun 23, 2008)

UnkAsn93 said:


> Hey I see you took my advice
> 
> I figured that if you posted this here, it could give someone in this club inspiration to "uniqueify" their proprietary machine



LOL, that's a funny joke. thanks


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 23, 2008)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Nice man what are you going to do with it?



Gonna paint the whole thing green and silver, make a side fan vent (140mm) and add an extra 3 1/2 bay. I'm at the drawing board right now, but hopefully I can get this to be a reality


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 23, 2008)

UnkAsn93 said:


> Gonna paint the whole thing green and silver, make a side fan vent (140mm) and add an extra 3 1/2 bay. I'm at the drawing board right now, but hopefully I can get this to be a reality



that should look pretty sick if you do that up is it going to be a LED fan?


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, more than likely. Then again, these might change, as I'm only at the drawing board


----------



## MKmods (Jun 23, 2008)

Snipermonkey2, very nice job on the painting. How did you get the metallic to show up so good in the pict?


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Snipermonkey2, very nice job on the painting. How did you get the metallic to show up so good in the pict?



Umm I nothing just used a really high end digital camera. The paint I used is Rust-Oleum Metallic. It is a tricky paint to use cause if its to thin it gets this rough feeling to it and if its no thick the metallic finish is clumped.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 23, 2008)

I use that too, but have trouble getting good picts indoors (in sunlight its cool).

Nice Job.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah indoor pics can be tough but my moms canon has no problems taking a kickass photo.


----------



## spud107 (Jun 23, 2008)

just finished putting this together for a mate, something for cod4 lol
still to get another graphic card an another 2gb ram


----------



## MKmods (Jun 23, 2008)

hey spud is the fan on the side an exhaust or intake?

The front fan and grill looks nice


----------



## spud107 (Jun 23, 2008)

the bottom one is intake (blows over gfx card) thinking about reversing it,
top is just a shroud going to cpu fan
14cm intake on front
12cm + psu's 80mm for exhaust

its still a work in progress really, depending what my friend wants put on it (fan controller, better cpu hs etc)


----------



## MKmods (Jun 23, 2008)

I dont really like side fans but since you have one you may help the temps by removing the little chrome slot covers so air has a place to escape.

I like the idea of the duct supplying cool outside air to the CPU cooler. Nice job.


----------



## Silverel (Jun 23, 2008)

Electrical tape ftw! I've oft been a fan of that stuff. Get it put on nice and tight, and you'd hardly notice what it actually is. Is that duct something you fashioned yourself?


----------



## spud107 (Jun 23, 2008)

it came with the case lol, needed taped in place as it was too short,
here is the original case,





 i stripped then painted it, sleeved the cables etc, still to buy more stuff for it, just wanted to get it operational for now.

specs
msi k9n neo v3 mainboard
x2 4800 cpu + stock hsf
2x 1gb ddr2800 elixer ram (getting another 2)
80gb seagate sata (getting 500gb or something)
my spare 7300gt (probably getting a 4870/50)
cheap 400w psu ( getting replaced with something else)


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok so here is the PSU case after painting. I still need to put it all back together.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 24, 2008)

totally sick


----------



## intel igent (Jun 24, 2008)

what colour is that?

is it just metallic blue or.....


----------



## MKmods (Jun 24, 2008)

you have the gift of making the metallic particles even, Nice.

Do you have the Rustoleum Crystal Clear?


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 24, 2008)

intel igent said:


> what colour is that?
> 
> is it just metallic blue or.....



The can of paint calls it Cobalt Blue Metallic 




MKmods said:


> you have the gift of making the metallic particles even, Nice.
> 
> Do you have the Rustoleum Crystal Clear?



Thanks man painting with that stuff is so hard. Na I don't have the crystal clear stuff is it really good for finishing?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 24, 2008)

heck yes, a few coats will add a lot of shine and depth. I spray the clear on after about 30min of the color drying.
(people will think ur a pro, especially since you have the skills to lay the color coat so nice)

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=166&sid=


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 24, 2008)

MKmods said:


> heck yes, a few coats will add a lot of shine and depth. I spray the clear on after about 30min of the color drying.
> (people will think ur a pro, especially since you have the skills to lay the color coat so nice)



Sounds like im going to have to pick up a can of that tomorrow.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Done


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 24, 2008)

nice dude!!


----------



## Bytor (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice work Snipermonkey2...

Very Sexy...


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok... so I have this idea I want to share with all of you.  I recently purchased a Dell XPS 420.

Now I know you are all aghast to that comment so let me address your "WTF" real quick.  I bought it to serve as my HTPC.  I had little choice on the matter since I needed the ATI cable tuners in order to have access to HD and subscriber content.  Over the air HD content isn't even remotely sufficient.  So Dell's XPS 420 is on the list of systems certified by cable labs to fully use the ATI cable tuner.  I would have loved to build my own system, but it wouldn't have been worth it if all I could watch was degraded basic cable.

So anyways, about my idea.  Although this Dell case is actually quite attractive, there is just so much more to be done with a case these days.  I have a vision of a home made HTPC case that is as absolutely flat as possible and hangs on the wall almost as if to be a piece of art.  Considering who is writing this post, water cooling should not really be a question on your mind... plus it would pretty much be a requirement for a case this thin.  I would only require 2 cables be running from it, a power cable and a HDMI cable.  Obviously the power supply is what poses the biggest obstacle, but the more I think about it, I think the PSU's girth could actually be incorporated as an asset and increase functionality of the case from the user side.  So imagine a shadowbox type of enclosure about 2.5 to 3 inches thick.  All the PCB components would be laid flat.  The center of attention would be the motherboard obviously.  Below it would be the video card mounted flat to the back of the case and connected by a ribbon cable riser device (thanks for the find Mark ). The HDDs and cable tuners would be mounted above the MB with all wiring run exposed but with razor neatness.  At the very bottom of the case the PSU would require additional thickness, obviously. For this I would exploit the space and mount the XPS's sideshow screen, power button, light toggles, card reader and BD ROM in the wider area.  Externally this area would make a sort of shelf that would be perfect for setting an IPod/IPhone on and perhaps some sort of geeky trinket (like a ridiculously polished CPU or sumpin' ).  At the very upper portion of the case would be a radiator/ran/grill setup most likely semi flush with the rest of the case.  Something like Koolance's EHX-1020 with shroud.

The case would be of metal construction on the chassis with thick Plexiglas dominating the large front panel, thus displaying everything.  Subtle indirect cathode or LED lighting would gently illuminate things.

I know it's hard to visualize it with only words to go on, I'll try to draw up a sketch while at work tonight.

What are your thoughts and what potential pitfalls do you foresee?


----------



## steelkane (Jun 25, 2008)

I have always thought about building a HTPC into the wall, with a plexiglass cover. but I rent so I have to wait,


----------



## cdawall (Jun 25, 2008)

i should have one to post in here soon i'm going to water


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 25, 2008)

Hallelujah. The Cosmos 1000 triple loop project is drawing to a close. I tweaked the ports on the res and masked it off and etched it and got the clips made and mounted it and filled it and am currently running in all three loops. No issues at this point. Everything is work as planned...

Just wanted to announce that since it has been like a damn Albatross on my neck...expect an explosion of projects now that I have broken the logjam...this hypoercomplex build has been sapping my usual frenetic energy.

I am looking forward to desigining some new styles of techstation...which is always a lot of fun for me...


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats, looking forward to the new projects.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 25, 2008)

I am always interested in trying out new things...my latest sweetheart is optical clarity 1/4" wall acryic cylinder/tube. I thought I might remake the res so I bought a 5' length of 2" OD...the stuff is ridiculously strong...so it would be ideal for "corner posts" on a tech station...and could double in function as a reservoir 

Something about a tech station makes me want to tinker more...just seeing the guts exposed


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 26, 2008)

Got my ATX de-pinning tool from Arctic Mods. That was fast. Expensive shipping but fast. Thanks for the link.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 26, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I am always interested in trying out new things...my latest sweetheart is optical clarity 1/4" wall acryic cylinder/tube. I thought I might remake the res so I bought a 5' length of 2" OD...the stuff is ridiculously strong...so it would be ideal for "corner posts" on a tech station...and could double in function as a reservoir



that sound's cool Cyber!


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 27, 2008)

see for the back exhaust fan... I cut out the original, and threw in a grate. 





I just threw this together. cable management soon to come





Yep, you guessed it, it's a screen. I like these better than plexi because you can still see in the system, and get intake all over in the side. And yes, that IS rust. I was sanding outside, and forgot about it. It rained, and was humid outside. I forgot that dampness and bare metal = fail.





It's rather plain, and the power led burned out (on the right) A little soldering, and a new LED, it'll be back up in no time 

What do you think?

These are the specs:
Asus? A7V-VM HP mobo
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ T-bred
1GB SDRAM PC133
FX5500
80GB Seagate Barracuda EIDE
1 samsung DVD drive & 1 HP CD Writer Plus
Generic Emachines 300 watt PSU


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you have your work cut out for you  Looks like a good project: lot's to do.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

I want in. I have some small mods done to my case. You can see them if you click the link in my sig.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 27, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Got my ATX de-pinning tool from Arctic Mods. That was fast. Expensive shipping but fast. Thanks for the link.



Thanks, sometimes its worth it to pay a couple bucks not to have to wait an extra day or so.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 16, 2008)

you guys make me interesting in my case , thanks , i want to join


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Done



That looks sweet!!  I wish I could do that but I just bought my Corsair and knowing my luck I'd start having problems!

I'd like to join if that's cool.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> you guys make me interesting in my case , thanks , i want to join



Welcome


kenkickr said:


> That looks sweet!!  I wish I could do that but I just bought my Corsair and knowing my luck I'd start having problems!
> 
> I'd like to join if that's cool.



You need to be very careful when playing with the PS. If you are unsure try just covering/painting the outside first, here are a few simple ideas
http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber.html
(they have several different ones)

and welcome to you too


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

I've done it before just not to one that works above my expectations.  I think I'll do it to the Nspire I now have laying around.  I am thinking about getting some blue uv sleeving and sleeving the Corsair so it goes with my case color scheme.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 17, 2008)

Been developing a techstation





















The idea being to take the best features of a case (directed airflow, protection, looks) and the best features of a techstation (ease of access, toolfree HW changes, versatility) and put them together using materials that are strong, light, attractive and easy to get.

The one in the Pics above is V3 and is 18" wide x 14" x 14". I have two other versions that are 14" x 14" x 14". One with a lid and one without.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice Job CD..I like the carry handles


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 17, 2008)

I am just working with what I can handle. I am starting to wonder if acrylic is not really a suitable material. With oil prices rising plastic has become very expensive. It's heavy and brittle, scratches easily, collects dust , promotes static and is a real PITA to work with.

As a woodworker I wonder if I should not return to what I enjoy most and use a combination of wood and metal for the next version. Some nice B-2 birch ply banded in hard wood maybe...1/2" would be adequate.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 17, 2008)

one other issue with plastics, they retain heat a LOT more than metals do. My first SFF comp was plastic, never do that again.
Its fine to mold and add bits but its just not the most effecient material.

Wood looks so beautiful, I just not detail oriented enough to make it look nice.


----------



## klva80 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice job cd, i wish i had more time, been so busy with school lately, bu thank god im ready to graduate in august, those pcs in my room are waiting for me they should prepare, i want to add some peltier cooling and mod my ps expect a log of those thing take care and keep having fun


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 17, 2008)

Did a quick install and everything works great. Now I gotta start on another client build lol...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

I will be painting my case some day soon. Anyone have some hints/tips on painting the inside of a case?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 17, 2008)

check out the thread in my sig.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 28, 2008)

Did some heat forming....































lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2008)

what are you making?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 28, 2008)

louvers, very nice


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 28, 2008)

Getting there...maybe after a couple more tries.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a hard time with patience... I cant wait for the plastic to heat up so I crank up the heat and get the air bubbles. 

Lower temp+ more time=nicer bends.

I love the jig, thanks for the picts of it.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 28, 2008)

If I could find thermoforming plastic in UV green I would be in fat city.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, very cool Cyber... very cool indeed


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok so I am working on figuring out how i want to mount my duel 120mm radiator for my water cooling and if I want it mounted off the back of my case i need to add at least a 25mm spacer which will just be a 120mm fan with the fan bit removed and sealed to the other fan. This is what I have drawn up so far sorry I don't have a case rendered to show the mounting of it fully. The bottom fan will be pull air from my case out through the radiator and the top fan will be sucking air through the radiator. 

Both fan setups will have some type of filter on them also.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Aug 20, 2008)

So I talked with my boss at work today over my design and he thinks i should do this setup.






The small tabs are 13mm spacers so i can still mount it off my 120mm vent in the rear but at the same time i should block the rear vent to prevent hot case air from being sucked through the radiator. Instead my psu fan being 120mm should be plenty to suck my case air out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2008)

i painted my case. WM is vary bad because i didn't have time to work on it. anyways here is a pic


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 21, 2008)

I would like to join this club house of yours... i was also wondering if you had any more of those modded fans, the ones where you cut off the nubs and bond-o'ed em, if so i would relel like two 120mm's... i don't have any pictures of any modds, but thats because im attemping my first modd... i have seen a lot of your work and plan to get if only half as good as you...

I really enjoyed your work log on turning that $19 case, it was really awesome!

btw i have one question to ask of you. is there any way i can run a jet fighter type toggle switch as my power on and off??? would 9i have to run a normal push botton and then in-line the jet fighter switch with it, just like a kill-switch on a car????

i will post pictures of my mod as i complete it!


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 8, 2008)

Details Details Details


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is simply awesome Cyber!


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 9, 2008)

Been playing around a lot with plastic lately...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 9, 2008)

im in awe!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 9, 2008)

lilkiduno said:


> I would like to join this club house of yours... i was also wondering if you had any more of those modded fans, the ones where you cut off the nubs and bond-o'ed em, if so i would relel like two 120mm's... i don't have any pictures of any modds, but thats because im attemping my first modd... i have seen a lot of your work and plan to get if only half as good as you...
> 
> I really enjoyed your work log on turning that $19 case, it was really awesome!
> 
> ...



I am sorry but I am gonna be on the sidelines for a while due to illness. The fans take many of hours of work each to make so selling them is not an option.

I am designing a line of custom fans for Integrity PC so when I get back to working there will be an affordable version.

To the jetfighter switch yes, you need a momentary switch for it.(momentary switch for the on/off button)
MNPCTech has them
http://www.mnpctech.com/spdprtToggle.html

Its a bit hard for me to even go online right now but I hope to be able to be of more use in the next few weeks.

lilkiduno, I am really looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

*CD, as usual big thanks for posting your awesome work*


----------



## MKmods (Sep 9, 2008)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> So I talked with my boss at work today over my design and he thinks i should do this setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Sniper for not responding sooner. I really could use a pict showing the case and rad together.

I would not block the rear vent as cases need all the airflow that they can get.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Silverel (Sep 11, 2008)

That's a damn fine switch setup ya got there. Are those all for fans and lights?

Glad you're posting again CD. You've got some of the most amazing stuff!


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm playing around with plastic lately...I've made dozens of reservoirs for people and now I am trying out some ideas for lighting effects. I'll post some pics when it's up and running.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8MEhbH6DK4

enjoy


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah alcohol will eat a lot of plastics if it is left on them for to long.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Sep 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Sorry Sniper for not responding sooner. I really could use a pict showing the case and rad together.
> 
> I would not block the rear vent as cases need all the airflow that they can get.



Oh weak sauce the forum didn't email when you posted this. Alright so I talked to my boss about my idea (He is a machinist and mechanical engineer) and he really does think my 120mm psu fan should move enough air out of my case. If not I am thinking I can add another 80mm off the top of the case. 

Oh yeah I will try to get a render done of my case this week. I was sick all the other week and getting back to work this past week was kinda hell.

Edit: So MKmods when do I get on the members list???


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 22, 2008)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Yeah alcohol will eat a lot of plastics *if it is left on them for to long*.



I think you may have missed the point...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8MEhbH6DK4
> 
> enjoy



wow that's crazy, I guess no ethylene glycol for that res.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Sep 22, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I think you may have missed the point...



No I got the point that you shouldn't put alcohol on acrylic that you just heat treated. I was just stating that alcohol left on plastics of long periods of time will also damage your plasic.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 22, 2008)

> wow that,s crazy, I guess no ethylene glycol for that res.



nooooo

I had one RMAed that looked like it had been hit with a hammer...and that was  a laser cut unit.

Since then I went back to making them by hand on the tablesaw and using the buffing wheel.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 22, 2008)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> No I got the point that you shouldn't put alcohol on acrylic that you just heat treated. I was just stating that alcohol left on plastics of long periods of time will also damage your plasic.



I agree. it will make it fog and look nasty. Polycarbonate can handle it though.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think im going to use just distilled water next time.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Sep 22, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I agree. it will make it fog and look nasty. Polycarbonate can handle it though.



Well polycarbonate can handle it to a point. Over time it will also fog also if left exposed to long . The best way to clean polycarbonate is really mild soap and water. Thats what we use at work.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 22, 2008)

I use purified water and nothing else. I think all the additives are a joke. Especially the Algicides and Biocides...this is not a damn fish tank.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I use purified water and nothing else. I think all the additives are a joke. Especially the Algicides and Biocides...this is not a damn fish tank.



agreed. its not like we have any fish swimming around in our res, at least I dont.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 22, 2008)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Well polycarbonate can handle it to a point. Over time it will also fog also if left exposed to long . The best way to clean polycarbonate is really mild soap and water. Thats what we use at work.




Agreed. PolCarb scratches so easily that I only clean it with Novus and Special Lint Free wipes.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Sep 22, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Agreed. PolCarb scratches so easily that I only clean it with Novus and Special Lint Free wipes.



Yeah it can be a bitch to work with. My favorite plastic to work with is delrin. It cuts like butter and you can pretty much cut at any RPM with no issues. On the other hand ABS sucks to work with because it has such a low melting point.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> agreed. its not like we have any fish swimming around in our res, at least I dont.



that would be cool... hmm *thinks to self* *get water cooling add beta fish and see what happens*  jk i think it would be a waste of time money and a fish


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would be cool... hmm *thinks to self* *get water cooling add beta fish and see what happens*  jk i think it would be a waste of time money and a fish



it (fish) would get sucked into one of the reservoir fitting and your pump would overheat and explode! so add waste of pump to the list


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 23, 2008)

Working with acrylic is messy. I only do it because I have too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> it (fish) would get sucked into one of the reservoir fitting and your pump would overheat and explode! so add waste of pump to the list



I forgot about it could get stuck into a fitting also don't forget the food and the crap wouldn't go too good in the loop...

Also could i post pics of my Xrocker i have been working on? 
for those of you that don't know what it is...
It is a rocking chair that has speakers in it. Mine sits on the floor and has new wires/speakers/amp also i added a cooling fan and made (vary cheap and fast) panel for the controls because they wouldn't fit where the others did i also had to make the hole for the sub bigger and had to repair the PCB board on the amp for the sub. 

May i post picks of it please?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 24, 2008)

Sure, I have never seen one of those modded before.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Also could i post pics of my Xrocker i have been working on?
> for those of you that don't know what it is...
> It is a rocking chair that has speakers in it. Mine sits on the floor and has new wires/speakers/amp also i added a cooling fan and made (vary cheap and fast) panel for the controls because they wouldn't fit where the others did i also had to make the hole for the sub bigger and had to repair the PCB board on the amp for the sub.
> 
> May i post picks of it please?


 Heck yea...


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 24, 2008)

Got something cooking....placed an order for a bunch of lasercut fan grills...

















Got ten different patterns coming...I'm excited.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 24, 2008)

its amazing what lasers can do.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm thinking of having one drawn up of my ugly mug


----------



## MKmods (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I'm thinking of having one drawn up of my ugly mug



LOL, I was gonna get case badges made up...now that you mention it fan grills with a face on them would be pretty interesting


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 24, 2008)

this count?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71071


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Heck yea...



ok i will post some pics alittle later. I would have had it done already but i was sick and didn't feel up to finishing it earlier. should be done about 7:30pm (my time)


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 25, 2008)

I get to play with water tonight...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2008)

ok here it is please be easy on me but tell me what you think. This is my first mod of this kind and i think it turned out ok but could have been better.

The old













The new


----------



## MKmods (Sep 25, 2008)

That next to last pict looks like an amazingly comfortable seat.



Solaris17 said:


> this count?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71071


First congrats on the cool GF (she is a great sport and loves comps too). And REALLY great job on the case.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> That next to last pict looks like an amazingly comfortable seat.



i think it is vary comfortable i have spent hours sitting in it playing games and listening to music . It i is nice now to do that without hearing alot of humming and buzz sounds.I know i didn't do the best job but i was trying to get it done fast and wasn't feeling that good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2008)

been working on my Xrocker again. I am going to seal the box really good that the sub goes in replace the sub again, replace the back and bottom vynil with red. I am going to have the colors be red and black as kinda a dale Earnhardt tribute
can someone give me a formula to get how many yards of vynil i am going to have to buy 

here is what i have done so far i haven't been working on it for vary long. I will have an update with more pics tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2008)

Am i a bad boy now  I fitted my 240mm radiator into the side of my v1000b today,it look cool and i'm chuffed with it.I can always fit another one on the other side of the case.

It is fitted like this-





I have never seen a v1000 with the radiator fitted this way before.I wanted it internal but not on the top or bottom.

I will post some pics tommorow.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 30, 2008)

At first I was like what's tig talking about. It took me a minute to see it since it looks so perfectly factory. 

That's ideal... a pair of 240 rads is plenty for almost any build...and it looks so stock. I like it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wait till you see some pics,i think i have done a pretty ok job off it.The hdd caddy is behind the bottom fan,but with two rads in it,it can go were the second rack is in the pic above.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2008)

Heres some pics


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 1, 2008)

The cutout looks pretty good. That's a good mounting system.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice work man


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.

The question is,which way for the fans?

I have them sucking cold air into the radiator now.The bottom fans air is exiting from the front of the case,and the top ones is going out of the rear fan(i think)

Its idle at 26/7c now,max is around 50c with chip at 3.8ghz/1.475v

CyberDruid?


----------



## Silverel (Oct 1, 2008)

Fans are for pushing! Ideally pushing cold air into them would be better. It'll exhaust somewhere...


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah my nice new Thermaltake cooler that I machined so it would be nice and flat. Before it had a high peak in the middle that would drop by about .005 - .006 to each side. After that I sanded it down on a surface plate with some 1000 grit.


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 4, 2008)

Can I join this group. Check out my work log it is in my sig, I think it may have some interesting ideas to share.


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is a short tutorial on making easy stealth drives for a TJ07. It is from my worklog.

You have to remove the stock faceplate from the dvd drive and leave the face plate on the front of the drive tray. The stealth plate attaches to the front with strong double sided tape and the button pusher (don't know what else to call it) also attaches with double sided tape.












The hardware to push the button came from the hard drive mounts so depending on how many HDDs you plan to use you can get the hardware from one of them. Make sure that the opening for the button on the front of DVD drive is big enough for the screw to fit through. once on the screw can be adjusted to make good contact with the button.







Bend the flange pieces with the screw holes on the metal face covers to snap them off and put a strip of tape on. Attach it to the drive with the drawer closed otherwise lining it up will be difficult. If you run into clearance issues bend the bottom edge of the plate upwards to make a 45 degree angle (You may also need to trim the metal on the corners of the flanges to improve clearance. and then it should line itself up when the drawer closes.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 4, 2008)

Click on my sig pic to see the the w/c setup I just finished. It turned out pretty nice looking.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 4, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Click on my sig pic to see the the w/c setup I just finished. It turned out pretty nice looking.



I like how you used the reinforced hose, small style clamps and kept the hoses in line. Not a huge fan of the 90deg bends but as long as temps are good thats all that matters. Very nice job.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 5, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I like how you used the reinforced hose, small style clamps and kept the hoses in line. Not a huge fan of the 90deg bends but as long as temps are good thats all that matters. Very nice job.



Thank you! and thanks you again for the W/B! Temps are great btw.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2008)

here is my Xrocker ALMOST finished...
I turned the Sub box around so i didn't have to put holes in the back of it again. I sealed the box really good so this time it will hold a bass note (it was a success) I couldn't find the shade of red i was looking for anyplace around here so i got the best i could find here it is


----------



## klva80 (Oct 7, 2008)

hi everyone me back from some utherly large vacations away from technology other tha my cellphone.

ok im planing on paintin my laptop, so i need tips on paint, and if it ves tu use a finer tip rather than the standar ones

glad to be here again


----------



## ascstinger (Oct 8, 2008)

Been my ongoing mod for about a year now, I want to paint the chassis eventually, but I have to find a good spot for the rad. I was thinking top mount somehow, but I may just make it a separate unit. power supply is out for a fan replacement atm


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2008)

lol, I almost forgot how small those shuttles were. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.



klva80 said:


> hi everyone me back from some utherly large vacations away from technology other tha my cellphone.
> ok im planing on paintin my laptop, so i need tips on paint, and if it ves tu use a finer tip rather than the standar ones
> glad to be here again



Welcome back, and Im sure we all would be happy to help out with painting tips.


----------



## klva80 (Oct 8, 2008)

thx mk basically waht i whant its that my palm rest, paint worn out so i thought why not give it a nice new color my laotp is a presario v6205nr


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2008)

post a pict of the worn out part so I can see whats what.


----------



## klva80 (Oct 9, 2008)

ok heres a pic of the palm rest that i want to paint an if i get it good looking i will paint the entire laptop


----------



## MKmods (Oct 9, 2008)

I would use this first (save you from taking the laptop apart (only way to paint without messing it up)
http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber_Gunmetal_Titanium.html


----------



## klva80 (Oct 9, 2008)

they look nice, I think I'll buy one sheet for the palm rest, but what about the lid if I want to paint do some cool design with an aerograph, what paint should I use?? car paint ??


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 11, 2008)

Powdercoat is so damn cool. Especially if you hate sanding 





I like how it fills in the rivets and other not so pretty areas...





I like this one in particular because it was so easy...I just brought them the chassis and shroud...







And check out this color....





Chameleon Maetalflake...


----------



## Silverel (Oct 11, 2008)

Awesome painting! I'd rather do it mahself though. lol


----------



## MKmods (Oct 11, 2008)

nice to see a bit of red in a mod. I really like how the Rad is mounted.


----------



## ascstinger (Oct 11, 2008)

oh wow, never even thought about doing that with my lian if I ever went with water. Although I probably would chop up the 3.5 bay mount so I could keep the drive covers


----------



## klva80 (Oct 11, 2008)

wow nice red man and the camealon sweet, im still waitng for that first paycheck to go crazy


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2008)

*Wigging*

Flipping Out Man...the Powdercoat is giving me wood...





MNPCtech.com fan grill powdercoated by CDPC.com 





Ballin' on the LL yo





Icy Dock looking Icey





Doing some rails...love the blue flake...


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f2w_aC7or0

Gotta love using a laptop slot drive in a PC


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you go out and get a powdercoating setup or did you send it out?!   I did powdercoating for a while and that chameleon metalflake is amazing looking!


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2008)

I have an account with a local powdercoat facility. I special ordered that chameleon color in for a client build.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 5, 2008)

Can I join? I really don't have much under my belt beside the project log in my sig, this and then this. I plan on getting work started on the Happy Jousta case soon though


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Can I join? I really don't have much under my belt beside the project log in my sig, this and then this. I plan on getting work started on the Happy Jousta case soon though



Welcome Ozzman looking forward to the new case


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2008)

Weres my name on the list  i custom modded my v1000b to fit a 120x2 rad in it.I will be putting a 120x1 rad on the rear fan tommorow twixt cpu and gpu block.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

tigger said:


> Weres my name on the list  i custom modded my v1000b to fit a 120x2 rad in it.I will be putting a 120x1 rad on the rear fan tommorow twixt cpu and gpu block.



LOL, remember Im old and need to be reminded every now and then. Wait what was I talking about again?

Welcome tigger, post some picts.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok guys I need some advice. 
I'm wanting to do a window mod for my case. 
I want to turn this:









into something like this:





or this:





Now I was thinking the best way to go about this would be just to get some of that aluminum that Mark like to use so much and mount it to the inside of the case...but wanted to know if anyone else is against this idea or has a better way of doing so. Also was thinking that instead of painted aluminum I could use some kinda of tinted plastic maybe...might look neat. what do ya'll think?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here ya go,i'm putting the 120.1 rad on the rear fan.






































What i'd do there jbunch is,take off the current window panel,get a piece of aluminium sheet the same size and cut a window in that and mount it were the window is now.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ok guys I need some advice.
> I'm wanting to do a window mod for my case.
> I want to turn this:
> 
> ...



I would paint the back side of the window with black paint.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 5, 2008)

That sounds easy enough. Will the paint stick to the window or will i need to prime it with something?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> That sounds easy enough. Will the paint stick to the window or will i need to prime it with something?



no some enamel or krylon should work fine though if you want to make sure it sticks good or you feel uneasy about it you could protect the sections you want to keep and run some sand paper over the plexi to give it texture.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> no some enamel or krylon should work fine though if you want to make sure it sticks good or you feel uneasy about it you could protect the sections you want to keep and run some sand paper over the plexi to give it texture.



Also a good idea. Awesome...will post pics soon!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> That sounds easy enough. Will the paint stick to the window or will i need to prime it with something?



Paint the inside part, dont sand it or prime it. Just wash and dry it. It will look like there is a 1/8" thick coat of clear on it.

If I was gonna paint the outside surface of the plexi than I would sand it, but the scratches will show if you paint the inside part.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Window mod*

The tools: 





The Paint:





Tapping off desired area:





Did not have newspaper so had to use Gameinformer, works just as well: 





The paint applied:









The tape and mask removed and end result:













 <---- Thumbs up 









Turned out great! I cant believe how glossy the paint turned out. Its has a mirror finish to it. Like piano black! I love it!  Took about 30-40 minutes in all! Thanks to Mark and Sol for their pointers.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2008)

glad you like it, its hard to explain how cool/simple that is.
(works with metallic paints too)


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 6, 2008)

ooft, i wouldnt mind be added to this for my Jr mod + upcoming 24pin mod 

My names kyle if you hadn't already guessed haha.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> glad you like it, its hard to explain how cool/simple that is.
> (works with metallic paints too)



yeah, It kinda makes me want to paint the whole case like that.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2008)

welcome Kyle


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> welcome Kyle



Ill post pictures soon enough, just getting funds together lol. Getting a CM Cosmos 1000 soon aswell, should be able to do a few cable management mods to that too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2008)

hey jbunch, turned out great dude!! 

great job!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2008)

damn I forgot about you CP...added


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> damn I forgot about you CP...added



haha its cool, thanks bro.  I will be taking better pics soon.  i'll post them up soon.  here is one for now:



[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


or maybe two


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2008)

i need some tips/ideas on what kind of paint to use for the outside of my case. After the move it got vary scratched up and i was going to have my uncle take it to the body shop where he works but they wanted $100 to paint it so i am going to try it myself next nice day i have here. Need tips on how to get it even and how should i go about cleaning the case before i paint it?
Thanks


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2008)

honestly $100 for a pro job is a freakin great deal.. Once you pay for the primer, paint, tape, sand paper, spot putty etc. costs get up there fast.

I wash my panels in the bathtub with dish soap and scotchbrite pads. Than a couple coats of primer, sand it a bit with 600 than a few coats of Enamel color coat than an Enamel clear.

The color coat is the really tricky part on large panels, I would recommend using lacquer paint (dosent have to be shiny like enamel does) Than a light sanding with 800-1500 followed by a few coats of clear.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks MK i may take up the task or may just have it taken and get it done


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2008)

I gave away all my tool a long time ago(compressor, spray guns etc.) or I would paint cases that way. They just come out so much nicer.

I am gonna paint my Rosewill mod with cans but am gonna really try to do a pro job (cross ur fingers, lol) Maybe in a week or 2 when I finish up the rest of the modding.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

can the case of the DVD drive painted (the gray metal part) without having to take anything apart?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 8, 2008)

It "may" work but I wouldnt do it. There are little holes where paint dust can enter the drive and if they get on the laser the drive would be junk.

I have painted a few DVD drives and Hdds but you have to be extremely careful.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can the case of the DVD drive painted (the gray metal part) without having to take anything apart?



i did it with mine - masking taped off the front, rear and any small open holes. Worked a treat


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> It "may" work but I wouldnt do it. There are little holes where paint dust can enter the drive and if they get on the laser the drive would be junk.
> 
> I have painted a few DVD drives and Hdds but you have to be extremely careful.



I just disassembled mine going to try and hope it still works when i'm done if not then its only $20 lost and i will get a SATA DVD drive then  How do you paint HDDs? I have some old ones i would be willing to sacrifice


----------



## MKmods (Nov 8, 2008)

I masked off the sticker and the sides. But be careful as there is usually a vent hole as well and if you plug it up with paint it cant be good for the drive.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

i may try it if i get board later tonight. Nothing like a garage and a heater lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

I painted the DVD drive it turned out nice and works just like before. I painted the top fin on the CPU HSF i was trying to make it looks kinda like scales i would say it turned out some what how i wanted. please don't mind the bad paint job on the case i will be repainting it vary soon.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think your paintjob looks that bad, POS.
Personally I think some people put way too much into painting the inside of their cases when 90% of the time it's parts you'll never see.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 9, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> That sounds easy enough. Will the paint stick to the window or will i need to prime it with something?



No need to prime it, the acetone in the spray paint will etch itself into the plastic/lexan/what have you and bond perfectly. That's what I do for my window graphics.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks ozz 

can you paint a HDD if so what parts also what do i have to cover?

MK could you please give me detail on what you had to cover and what you painted?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 9, 2008)

If I painted it I would do it by hand. Spray paint might find it's way into disk compartment.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

is there anything else that can be painted black? This is going to be my "dark side" getting a new name with the new hardware that i'm getting.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I painted the DVD drive it turned out nice and works just like before. I painted the top fin on the CPU HSF i was trying to make it looks kinda like scales i would say it turned out some what how i wanted. please don't mind the bad paint job on the case i will be repainting it vary soon.


Painting is very hard and takes lots of practice. I wouldnt criticize your work (everyone has different skills/priorities)
BUT (always a BUT)

I would rather your cpu cooler faced the rear instead of up. (I know some have mounts that only work 2 ways instead of 4)

as to painting the Hdd they are all different so you need to look at it and find the vent hole and temp plug it. Than I used a scotchbrite pad and scuffed the surface and covered the sides with tape. After a good cleaning with wax and grease remover (I always use it before painting) I threw on a couple of coats of anodize blue paint.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks. I can't point my CPU cooler any other way or i would have. It looks like i am off to the store tomorrow after church.

BTW you can say my work sucks lol it was my first time painting a case and i have learned a few things.

one last thing. I want the texture of the paint i used to stay on the case but i don't like the color anymore so could i paint over it with black and still have the texture and would it look ok?


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 9, 2008)

It will fill in a bit but yes it should provide some texture


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> It will fill in a bit but yes it should provide some texture



thank you i will try that later today if i have time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2008)

new paint job on my case again. This time i think it turned out better then last time but still not as good as i would have liked. anyways here is the new paint job to match my rigs new name


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

how does it match your rigs name?

 dark and drak aren't alike hehehhehe.


Did you mis spell that on purpose, or just a typo?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> how does it match your rigs name?
> 
> dark and drak aren't alike hehehhehe.
> 
> ...



it was a typo bro. damn hang over. I fixed it now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it was a typo bro. damn hang over. I fixed it now



hahaha, its cool bro.


Looks nice so far dude.  Gotta see it when done


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha, its cool bro.
> 
> 
> Looks nice so far dude.  Gotta see it when done



Thanks.   about all i have to do is put in the hardware. i bet the Siliverston Zeus will look great in there.only 3 days left before i get it lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2008)

I finished fitting an additional BIX 120.1 rad to the back fan of my case now,i just need a beefier fan for it to replace the akasa amber which has'nt got enough puff for the rad.My loop goes pump-120.2-cpu-120.1-gpu-pump,its using a t-line.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 11, 2008)

Just started a little project for a client. It's a RocketFish. Check out the mod on the HDD caddies and the way I tucked a rad in there...





Here it's back from powdecoat "Raven Black"





I stacked the stock caddies





Joined them with a piece of aluminum





They slide under the optical bay and are attached with machine screws to the chassis





I cut down the 3.5 bay





To clear the PA 160 (note the shroud)





Shroud is tapped and screwed against the chassis front panel





Screws go into the sides of the shroud so the whole assembly is supported






And of course there is the ubiquitous triple rad up top...

But I thought the HDD caddie stack was a cool way to make room for the PA 160 without losing any HDD capacity and without taking up the space the huge GFX cards need these days (11" standard)


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 11, 2008)

Great idea! looks awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

CD, thats amazing work dude.  Great job.  More pics more pics more pics haha


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 11, 2008)

I took some shots of the res but they did not come out clear enough. Daylight was making some great light patterns with the red lensing through the edge ofthe 1/2"









Here's when I was building the res a couple of weeks ago. Check out the glow of orange on that aluminum...the edge was not polished at that time.

Looking back on it I maybe should have incorporated some lighting...bu this is a quick and not so dirty build for a college student. A college student with HD4870X2s.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2008)

that fluorescent plastic is really cool, I have a piece of green here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

CD its nice man.  That college student is not playing around hehe.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 11, 2008)

Darth Beavis just sent me some 4" diameter UV green tube to play with. I have no idea what to do with it...


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2008)

Only thing coming to mind would be a bong or a resevoir.  Hmmm....


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Darth Beavis just sent me some 4" diameter UV green tube to play with. I have no idea what to do with it...


He can be a pretty generous guy.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2008)

MKmods said:


> He can be a pretty generous guy.



If that's true , maybe ask him for the pump that goes with that tubing?


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 11, 2008)

How about a bong-cooler  With hookah tubes to an evap cloth made from ShamWoW material

I am such a sucker for stuff that glows...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2008)

How about incorparating a bong and a pc reservoir.Keeps you happy,keeps your pc cool


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2008)

tigger said:


> How about incorparating a bong and a pc reservoir.Keeps you happy,keeps your pc cool



It would destroy your loop in various ways from the rosin/resin and add heat to the loop aswell. Otherwise it would be awesome.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Only thing coming to mind would be a bong or a resevoir.  Hmmm....



i put my vote on the bong


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 4, 2008)

So what the hell is going on around here? Anything interesting happening in Sun Valley?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> So what the hell is going on around here? Anything interesting happening in Sun Valley?



i hope so this is to good of a thread to let die.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 5, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> So what the hell is going on around here? Anything interesting happening in Sun Valley?



Xmas for the next 10 years came early, I just received a box FULL of computer parts with no note or explanation who they were from ...
If you know who would have done this please thank him/her from the bottom of my heart and let them know they will help a lot of folks.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been wondering that myself, other then that I just ordered the Cooler Master V8 heatsink, I was thinking of modding it with a higher CFM fan & white Leds, I'll post some pic when I get it.


----------



## Silverel (Dec 5, 2008)

Dude, you better have your camera out then.

Pics or lies!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Xmas for the next 10 years came early, I just received a box FULL of computer parts with no note or explanation who they were from ...
> If you know who would have done this please thank him/her from the bottom of my heart and let them know they will help a lot of folks.



dude thats nuckin futs!!! alot of people been getting that lately around here looks like TPU has a santa what kind of stuff did you get?



Silverel said:


> Dude, you better have your camera out then.
> 
> Pics or lies!



i agree


----------



## steelkane (Dec 5, 2008)

FULL of computer parts with no note or explanation, 
TPU Santa is one cool dude


----------



## MKmods (Dec 5, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Dude, you better have your camera out then.
> 
> Pics or lies!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2008)

dude that is sick!!!!! maybe now you can get into more than case modding like you were always telling me in all of my mods.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 5, 2008)

All that,, WOW, there's too much hardware to fit in the picture,, Now where's the picture of your face when you opened the box


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2008)

steelkane said:


> All that,, WOW, there's too much hardware to fit in the picture,, Now where's the picture of your face when you opened the box



/wants to see that too


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow Mark thats awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

damn Mark, that is awesome dude.  Wow, you even got some Water cooling stuff???  Damn dude, i'm in shock!!!!  So happy for you bro.  Keep us posted on the new stuff


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks awesome Mark.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice one Mark!!  Now lets see you build that all into one sick system with a few of your excellent mods 

I really need to get some time to do more modding myself, just can't seem to get time with work and all, maybe over the holidays I will get time to do some more to this (my new main case)-












Here is how it stands at the moment...but I have plans to mod some of the interior panels and add some WC parts to the mix -


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 5, 2008)

Love that case. One guy has taken a single case mod to TJ07 and turned it into an entire industry with a huge following...MurderMods.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Love that case. One guy has taken a single case mod to TJ07 and turned it into an entire industry with a huge following...MurderMods.



Yeah, have seen the build Charles done on the TJ07, it is something special !!

Was thinking of getting his face plate for the case and the rest of the mods I think I will try and fab them myself (I'm a tight git )

Going to start marking out my new mid and back plate on some 1.5mm plate I have.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 5, 2008)

I love how strong the shell is on the TJ07...it's really a blank slate.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2008)

I really love the TJ07,i wish i had enough dosh to buy one.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 5, 2008)

Me too 

I got to build one for a client...I was so proud...and the the very morning I posted the build Charles posted his MurderMod...I mean like the very next post.

Talk about timing...


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2008)

It's quite a large case and there is loads of room for water cooling parts..that's one of the reasons I went for it.
Also the build quality is top notch and I just love the simple design to it


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 5, 2008)

That case has tons of potential! I'd love to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe next year,i can squirrel enough dosh away to finally get my hands on one.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2008)

tigger said:


> Maybe next year,i can squirrel enough dosh away to finally get my hands on one.



Yeah they are very expensive and I would not have bought one... but thanks to a very nice B/day present from my wife I now have the pleasure of cutting it up...only I dont think I will tell her that


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 5, 2008)

hehe...She doesn't have to know. 



on that note....I need to fine me a wife like that!


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 5, 2008)

good luck good women are very rare now a days, you'll think she's a good women then you'll go to surprise her by coming homw from work early one day just to dind out she F**ing another man in YOUR bed, trust me it's not worth it to even try any more m8.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 5, 2008)

@oily 17
TJ07 is my favorite case, I'm working on a sword now for a customer, when it's done I should have the funds to buy a TJ07. I hope your project turn out nice, are you going to start a work log on it.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2008)

steelkane said:


> @oily 17
> TJ07 is my favorite case, I'm working on a sword now for a customer, when it's done I should have the funds to buy a TJ07. I hope your project turn out nice, are you going to start a work log on it.



Yeah will do for sure, once I get going on this I will post up a new log, just have to remember to take some pics..I never remember as I am doing something.

I still have to find a good local powdercoat shop as I intend to do the inside of the case and want to try them out first.... or I may just paint it myself, although it is a pain waiting for all the coats to dry, better just letting someone else do it instead.


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah sorry for the off topic post guys, I'll delete it, on topic, TJO7 is a stellar acse, but have you guys though about a mountain mods case?? they are close to the same price as TJO7 but you can fully customise them and they are shipped to you in pieces so you can DIY completely. check them out, www.mountainmods.com


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 5, 2008)

I am so happy with my TJ-07, I would have to say that it is probably the last case that I will ever buy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

Murdermods TJ07 is amazing, i've been following it over at XS, wow is all I can say :Toast:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> I am so happy with my TJ-07, I would have to say that it is probably the last case that I will ever buy.



When you buy a good sturdy case like the TJ07, you never need another case again dude.  I bought a cheaper case, a ThermalTake Armour+, although its not comparable to the TJ07 as far as sturdiness and quality, the case is awesome, it is however very very sturdy and if you take care of it, it can last you forever!!  I'm really proud with it and so far its satisfying all my water cooling needs and still got enough space to work on it comfortably.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 5, 2008)

damn, I've missed a ton since I last posted in this thread!


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 5, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> I am so happy with my TJ-07, I would have to say that it is probably the last case that I will ever buy.



Really like your build and I hope to WC my Maximus board like yours with the NB/SB etc

Have you seen the Nanofluid for your water loop, would look awesome with your black/white theme.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 5, 2008)

I just noticed some white Norprene Tygon. Expensive...but WHITE. lol I might have to do a white out mod.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 5, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I just noticed some white Norprene Tygon. Expensive...but WHITE. lol I might have to do a *white out mod*.



that would be interesting . . . and expensive if you stick with "authentic" white out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Mark, hows the new hardware treating you?  You still trying to figure out how to use everything? 

Come on man, post up, keep us updated on the new stuff


----------



## steelkane (Dec 5, 2008)

@Whilhelm
When you say last case you'll ever buy,, I've used the same case, for almost 10 years now, with three different setups, I get allot of use out of my builds. When I get a TJ07, it will be with me intill I die


----------



## MKmods (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Mark, hows the new hardware treating you?  You still trying to figure out how to use everything?
> 
> Come on man, post up, keep us updated on the new stuff


I dont know what to say or do now  What would be the best way to benefit those of the BBOCMC (boy that just rolls off the tongue)?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Mark, hows the new hardware treating you?  You still trying to figure out how to use everything?
> 
> Come on man, post up, keep us updated on the new stuff



i agree come on man this is uber awsome i cant wait to see waht you do with it


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i agree come on man this is uber awsome i cant wait to see waht you do with it



you need to get on changing those system specs though!!


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 5, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I dont know what to say or do now *What would be the best way to benefit those of the BBOCMC* (boy that just rolls off the tongue)?




with that much gear? 

you could make a TPU inspired mod - of the uber-1337 kind that we could bug W1z for a link to on the main page . . . something epic, man!


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 5, 2008)

Sounds about right


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> with that much gear?
> 
> you could make a TPU inspired mod - of the uber-1337 kind that we could bug W1z for a link to on the main page . . . something epic, man!



OMG!!! i totally agree!! why not celebrate your new donated system by putting it in a TPU inspired mod!!!! like a red case with a power button silkscreen or paint a big power logo in white on the side of the red case and maybe like cut out the side panel with the letters of TPU and back it with plexi and install red cathodes totally EPIC!!!! i want to do that now omg a TPU mod youd get #1 in the case gallery for that i mean who's tech site actually has a mascot system? this would be epic!  and made by the one and only mkmods known around the tech sites as the best case modder on the F@#$ planet BALLZ!!! sorry im getting excited and ahead of myself. dont know how hard it would be as me and mkmods have discussed im a programmer he does the physical stuff so case modding while fun and i dod do it isnt necissarily my subject of expertice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Mark, maybe you should do something like Solaris says.  Something unique for techpower up.  Then when people ask you, just simply tell them this modded build was dedicated to TPU.  

Then TPU will have to upgrade servers due to traffic    Then we will simply become the best forums evarrrrrr to exist on this planet


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> OMG!!! i totally agree!! why not celebrate your new donated system by putting it in a TPU inspired mod!!!! like a red case with a power button silkscreen or paint a big power logo in white on the side of the red case and maybe like cut out the side panel with the letters of TPU and back it with plexi and install red cathodes totally EPIC!!!! i want to do that now omg a TPU mod youd get #1 in the case gallery for that i mean who's tech site actually has a mascot system? this would be epic!  and made by the one and only mkmods known around the tech sites as the best case modder on the F@#$ planet BALLZ!!! sorry im getting excited and ahead of myself. dont know how hard it would be as me and mkmods have discussed im a programmer he does the physical stuff so case modding while fun and i dod do it isnt necissarily my subject of expertice.





that what I was trying to say - a TPU mascot 

has to look good, and perform respectable as well - judging by that pic you posted, man, I'd say you should have both covered!


----------



## Silverel (Dec 6, 2008)

Geez that's a lot of stuff!

Rock on good sir! 


I hope you got your modding tools all shined up


----------



## steelkane (Dec 6, 2008)

TPU build does sound good,, if you need any help, you know the club is behind you all the way.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 6, 2008)

steelkane said:


> TPU build does sound good,, if you need any help, you know the club is behind you all the way.



well get ur asses over here 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78059
and lets decide what to build.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm there, I will start brainstorming to see what I can come up with


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

any ideas of what i can do to stop my PSU from bending my case? When i put a PSU that is more then around 8lbs in my Blackwidow case it makes it bend and makes metal touch my mobo and shorts out. i may just get a cheap PSU so i don't have to worry about it bending the case again.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 6, 2008)

post a pict and I can help better.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

Maybe make some sort of L shaped support bracket that would support the psu from the bottom.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey everyone, took a break from my TPU addiction for a while but I seem to be back now.

I'm really wanting to get back to this flat HTPC case I had in mind, but I need a box to start with.  Does anyone have a lead on who could build me a custom aluminum box?  

Something along the lines of 30x24x3.5


----------



## Exavier (Dec 8, 2008)

to go back to posts a page ago, I'm loving my TJ07..so much I'm going to let you in on a little secret I'm working on:





comments/crit welcome, this is one of two major designs I'm contemplating.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 8, 2008)

looking good man!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 8, 2008)

good job. looks awesome!


----------



## Exavier (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for the initial response - I'm fitting two feser 480 rads in it and to do so might have to perforate the front piece, but if I end up having to I have some hole spacings in mind that will look great with the circular 'porthole' res design.
the res comes with LEDs which I'm rigging a switch for in the USB flip-down area, should be good for when I want bling not sleep 
as you can probably see the interior is reverse-ATX with the back two fans removed (noisy buggers) and I might work on a metal support for the end of my 4870X2 when I get the XSPC waterblock for it - I don't want it bowing etc.

lcs list goes somewhere along the lines of 
2x DDC-1T Pro w/ XSPC top
Aquabay res
2x Feser '480
Fuzion v2 with Fitty's clear top 
XSPC 4870X2 block
green Feser One coolant

in 3/8" ID 1/2" OD, I'm thinking?

this is design one...design two is black all over with orange coolant..but I'm thinking more about this one..

there are a few things I'm keeping back to keep you all interested to see how it turns out  haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2008)

*@ Exavier*

Dude, that is awesome bro.  You better keep us posted with the progress of this, it'll be something to see


----------



## Exavier (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks man  I need to grab the OCZ ram cooler and black it out adding green or orange LED fans (if I can get them and if I decide to go LED fans) to replace the stock blue (right?) ones.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 8, 2008)

Exavier said:


> thanks for the initial response - I'm fitting two feser 480 rads in it and to do so might have to perforate the front piece, but if I end up having to I have some hole spacings in mind that will look great with the circular 'porthole' res design.
> the res comes with LEDs which I'm rigging a switch for in the USB flip-down area, should be good for when I want bling not sleep
> as you can probably see the interior is reverse-ATX with the back two fans removed (noisy buggers) and I might work on a metal support for the end of my 4870X2 when I get the XSPC waterblock for it - I don't want it bowing etc.
> 
> ...



so this is gonna be a dual loop. sweet. where will the second 480 fit? you cant fit two in the bottom, right? why not orange coolant, since you will have it painted orange outside (i love orange )?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 8, 2008)

Exavier said:


> thanks man  I need to grab the OCZ ram cooler and black it out adding green or orange LED fans (if I can get them and if I decide to go LED fans) to replace the stock blue (right?) ones.



i think that cdawall is selling one alrteady blacked out:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=209765

he is a member of TPU too if you want to PM him


----------



## Exavier (Dec 8, 2008)

actually I was gonna hit it up single-loop with redundancy (second pump) and using Martin's Feser 480 estimator it hits a delta of 4~5c this way (dual 480s)
I was thinking orange coolant BUT it'll then be over-orange with the DFI board I gots being orange/black and the case being orange/black..correct me if I'm wrong, I was gonna see once I had it setup as to what colour I cool it in.
that way I'm not humming and hawwing at this stage


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 8, 2008)

Exavier said:


> actually I was gonna hit it up single-loop with redundancy (second pump) and using Martin's Feser 480 estimator it hits a delta of 4~5c this way (dual 480s)
> I was thinking orange coolant BUT it'll then be over-orange with the DFI board I gots being orange/black and the case being orange/black..correct me if I'm wrong, I was gonna see once I had it setup as to what colour I cool it in.
> that way I'm not humming and hawwing at this stage



search for MurderMods @ XS, you'll find pics of a black TJ07 with orange liquid thats absolutely awesome!

www.murdermod.com

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showpost.php?p=3064494&postcount=184
browsing some other pages of the thread you'll find more pics


----------



## MKmods (Dec 8, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> Hey everyone, took a break from my TPU addiction for a while but I seem to be back now.
> 
> I'm really wanting to get back to this flat HTPC case I had in mind, but I need a box to start with.  Does anyone have a lead on who could build me a custom aluminum box?
> 
> Something along the lines of 30x24x3.5



I know this guy who has been making SFF cases for quite a while, perhaps if you ask him..


Exavier said:


> to go back to posts a page ago, I'm loving my TJ07..so much I'm going to let you in on a little secret I'm working on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## Exavier (Dec 8, 2008)

wow, thanks MK 
and Odin, I've seen the Murderbox stuff before but they're not using the same board I am (DFI DK P45) and so don't have the same amount of orangey-goodness..and so don't make you feel all gooey and warm inside (maybe just me then )
but I will have to see how it goes - maybe one can have too much orange...this from the guy who hoards orange highlighter pens..

woot 500 posts finally, lol


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello!  What I wanted to do was have a w/c setup in my Rocketfish case and be able to remove the entire setup for servicing/maint. etc... without having to remove any of the computer hardware.  This is what I came up with.  To remove the w/c, the block needs to be unscrewed, as does the pump from the mount and the case top.  It's all done with a phillips screwdriver and takes no more than 5-10 minutes.  It's worked out well so far, though I need to get some c-chanell and perhaps redo the holes where the tubing enters the case, but all in all I'm pretty satisfied so far.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 8, 2008)

I like how you kept it all in the top half of the case, nicely done


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 8, 2008)

can someone who's WC'ing savvy have a look at this please?

(Attachment nescessary, links to each item)


----------



## MKmods (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a much better rad if ur interested Kyle. PM me.

Fittings
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=64_73&products_id=137
(I like the multiple lips )

I really like the Black tubing.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have a much better rad if ur interested Kyle. PM me.
> 
> Fittings
> http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=64_73&products_id=137
> (I like the multiple lips )



replied


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 8, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> can someone who's WC'ing savvy have a look at this please?
> 
> (Attachment nescessary, links to each item)



its good, there is a Db1 PRO pump out that costs not too much more and performs better than the MCP655. search martinm's website for more. the rad is good but could be better, thermochill, feser and swiftech are the best.
for the fans yateloons are great if you are on a tight budget. d12SM i would say.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought the only Yates that built enough static pressure were D12SL??


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 8, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> its good, there is a Db1 PRO pump out that costs not too much more and performs better than the MCP655. search martinm's website for more. the rad is good but could be better, thermochill, feser and swiftech are the best.
> for the fans yateloons are great if you are on a tight budget. d12SM i would say.



I chose that radiator because its cheap and aparently performs rather well . . . Im going to look the others up mind.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 9, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I know this guy who has been making SFF cases for quite a while, perhaps if you ask him..



Hmm... I dunno, I kind of figured he might be a bit busy with 'other projects'  

Although, I would be willing to pay handsomely... which could in turn help fund certain aspects of aforementioned projects.  

I'll work on getting a diagram drawn up with measurements and let you take a look at it.  I think you already have an idea of what I have in mind... but I'll draw it up and we'll go from there.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

IDK 

1/2 cpu/video cards. 3/8(Mountain dew) chipset then the tec.


What else should I do?


(2 9800gtx are going in as sli the 8800gt is staying in for vantage)


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 9, 2008)

^ you are fucking kidding me


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> IDK
> 
> 1/2 cpu/video cards. 3/8(Mountain dew) chipset then the tec.
> 
> ...



o damulta what are we gonna do with you?


----------



## Fox34 (Dec 9, 2008)

damulta please do explain..


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 9, 2008)

Exavier said:


> I thought the only Yates that built enough static pressure were D12SL??



uh? SL are low speed (1350rpm). they are quite silent and good on low speed rads. SM are medium speed (1600rpm), good noise/performance, build up more pressure. d12sh are the highest speed (1900rpm i think). quite noisy but downvolt very good and are very good on thin radiators. the best fan tests that you can find on the net are made by Vapor at xtremesystems, just google it and you should find the 3 tests he did. they are very helpful and interesting. Yates come out to be among the best fans, and they cost a fraction of the others!


----------



## Exavier (Dec 9, 2008)

oh okay - in one of the fan compilation tests vapor ranked it lower than the SL for the reason I gave...I might have remembered it wrong...sorry man


----------



## Exavier (Dec 9, 2008)

oh I remember why - being from the UK according to Vapor I'd need to order some PTS Yates stateside...unless someone knows if the difference has been sorted out..


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78174

This is the other part.

Is my idea bad? It's just the start

A rough build of what I want to do. I might paint it and everything LOL.



Whats wrong with it/?

Both are the high end black ice.

Both rip out a ton of heat


The 120 up from goes to MT to the chipset, then to the tec on the video card that also has a phase on it. That will be the physics card(8800gt) The back to the pump and 120. The dual will go CPU and 2 two 9800GTX and back up again.

I was thinking about making a top then I dont know.....




Also thinnking about spray painting my 790i with white plastic spray paint lol


----------



## MKmods (Dec 9, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Also thinnking about spray painting my 790i with white plastic spray paint lol



I wouldnt, it will spoil the look of the rest of the case.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 9, 2008)

Exavier said:


> oh I remember why - being from the UK according to Vapor I'd need to order some PTS Yates stateside...unless someone knows if the difference has been sorted out..



mh, from what i've heard at XS, PTS is the only shop actually carries the good yates. with other shops you can get good and bad yates. There is a controversial about that, Petra says they have called YateLoon, and that they (YL) said the only resellers they have in the US is Petra itself. So, since Jabtech, PPCS and other's fans are different in the motor, in the plastics, and even in the leds, someone suggested that the bad yates could be fake, since the guys at YateLoon seem to know nothing about them. Sorry for the long Out of Topic


----------



## Exavier (Dec 9, 2008)

now to find the orange/black yates I like in PTS range, which they don't do  thanks anyway Odin - do you think UK suppliers are also tainted with these supposed fakes?
the ones I want are clicky


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I wouldnt, it will spoil the look of the rest of the case.



Don't tell me that hell it's not in a case half the time LOL

White with black marker traces all over would be sweet

Click that link above and that is how my pc is most of the time. On a tray



MKmods said:


> I wouldnt, it will spoil the look of the rest of the case.




does up above look like shit?


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 9, 2008)

I dunno if I like it or hate it...it's ...it's

yours...


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 9, 2008)

Exavier said:


> now to find the orange/black yates I like in PTS range, which they don't do  thanks anyway Odin - do you think UK suppliers are also tainted with these supposed fakes?
> the ones I want are clicky



i've read that orange yates arent of the same quality of the PTS ones, but, heck, dont take my word like it was the Bible . The only thing possible to know if they are good or not is to try them out. however, even if they arent as good as the PTS ones, they shouldnt be that bad, and for the price its still a bargain. Are you looking for orange fans? I always suggest xigmatek's ones with white leds. they are ABSOLUTELY AWESOME and push some good amount of air at decent noise. In EU you can find them for about 5,50€ (http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQ62vWZ05_jK6/articledetail.jsp?aid=23773&agid=42), so in the UK it shouldnt be too much more than the yate you listed


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I dunno if I like it or hate it...it's ...it's
> 
> yours...



I ants done yet


----------



## Exavier (Dec 9, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> Are you looking for orange fans? I always suggest xigmatek's ones with white leds. they are ABSOLUTELY AWESOME and push some good amount of air at decent noise. In EU you can find them for about 5,50€ (http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQ62vWZ05_jK6/articledetail.jsp?aid=23773&agid=42), so in the UK it shouldnt be too much more than the yate you listed



I guess at their price I can afford to try out the orange yate..sigh, I don't really like buying unnecessarily 
and yeah I am, but then I don't particularly want LEDs..unless I mod them to orange somehow.. *slap self* lol

I've bought _black_ Xigmatek fans before and although I didn't have a fan controller they pushed a lot of air..couldn't tell how noisy they were by themselves..they were £2 more than the yates are on the site I linked however!

I'm well and truly undecided now - every time I try to think it over I end up muddled


----------



## Exavier (Dec 10, 2008)

would I get better silent performance buying some Ultra Kazes' and running them at ~5v? 

choice goes either 
Yate SM-12s, testing UK/US suppliers in the process
Xigmatek, I see what the Xig fans I have can do (isolating their noise so I know how much they are to blame this time)
Deltas, lol out of stock atm but I can wait
or the Ultra Kazes'...

what do I do  I just want decent silent performance...and that would mean lower volts yes..


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd say possibly the ultra kazes, on a fan controller.
Undervolt for quiet, but still gives you the option of pushing air if you need it.

Another option is the Zalmans. Apparently a good rad fan that is fairly quiet when undervolted. 
I often use them.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 10, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> I'd say possibly the ultra kazes, on a fan controller.
> Undervolt for quiet, but still gives you the option of pushing air if you need it.
> 
> Another option is the Zalmans. Apparently a good rad fan that is fairly quiet when undervolted.
> I often use them.



kazes are good, but personally if you dont wanna put them in a rad setup they are not worth it in my opinion. for the looks, i would go xig, but if you only look for performance, zm-f3s from vapor's tests came out to be the best fans, and they are pretty quiet too if undervolted


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 10, 2008)

Umm, off topic, but does someone have the link to vapor's reviews?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 10, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Umm, off topic, but does someone have the link to vapor's reviews?



here it is. we should really open another thread about this, we are a bit too much OT

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=137832
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=170224
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=193125
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=193646
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=188846


----------



## Exavier (Dec 10, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> I'd say possibly the ultra kazes, on a fan controller.
> Undervolt for quiet, but still gives you the option of pushing air if you need it.
> 
> Another option is the Zalmans. Apparently a good rad fan that is fairly quiet when undervolted.
> I often use them.



thing is, I'm not going to see any results scaling well over 1350rpm on this Feser 480..
so basically nice and quiet if not silent is the key here, I can always spray them orange 

this 1350rpm upper threshold is Martin's review tested result and was my main motivation for buying YL SM or SL to run at 5v, 
I'll actually be using two of these per rad (4x2 - one for each side of the rad) 
so as not to ruin the front bays with any devices there...keep it nice and sleek  
so basically yes I need nice and quiet fans that can push at least semi-decent amounts of air..I only mentioned the Kazes' because I would be turning the voltage down heftily and know they're at least good at pushing lots of air


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, according to http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=170224.
the Zalman is a good low cost choice. I normally use them when biulding pcs.

Then again, the YL's are a decent buy.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 11, 2008)

I just cannot stand the sound of the Yate Loons...nasty nattering whine to them...I've owned the ZMs and they are kind of pitiful IMO for a Rad fan.

Best midspeed fan for a rad IMO is the Scythe S-Flex.

I'm not talking out my ass...I have 9 of them running full speed 3 feet away from me right now.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 11, 2008)

So I bought a Delta PWM fan just out of sheer curiosity of how loud it would be.  It's comparable to my Shark hand held vacuum cleaner!! It does move an impressive amount of air though... even when throttled by the PWM header.

I don't recon I'll be using it in any rig I build... E V E R!!

So... if anyone needs a loud PWM fan that can double as a hovercraft engine... let me know!


----------



## Exavier (Dec 11, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I just cannot stand the sound of the Yate Loons...nasty nattering whine to them...I've owned the ZMs and they are kind of pitiful IMO for a Rad fan.
> 
> Best midspeed fan for a rad IMO is the Scythe S-Flex.
> 
> I'm not talking out my ass...I have 9 of them running full speed 3 feet away from me right now.



how loud comparatively are they? are they semi-silent at 5/7v? I'm looking for quiet performers, these would be on both sides of a Feser 480 in the bottom of my TJ07..and another somewhere in the case..

I've also heard Nanoxia are very good..but then some people say they're very bad..so I don't know..


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

*The White ASUS 790i Ultra*







More ideas are welcome!!?



log
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79885


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

ill tell you again, badass 

it is the S**t


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> More ideas are welcome!!?



too easy to do this on a broken mobo (bottom left)! still its amazing!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Broken? lol

That came of my only good machine!!!

I'm on a 2.4 p4 ATM.....LOL

I hope to god it starts. I didn't test it after removing all the figure nail polish and all the extra insulation crap I had on the board for deep freeze. That took hours to remove...


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Broken? lol
> 
> That came of my only good machine!!!
> 
> ...



really? good to know! but i see some brocken pins in the bottom left of the picture. how did you paint it?


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 27, 2008)

Exavier said:


> how loud comparatively are they? are they semi-silent at 5/7v? I'm looking for quiet performers, these would be on both sides of a Feser 480 in the bottom of my TJ07..and another somewhere in the case..
> 
> I've also heard Nanoxia are very good..but then some people say they're very bad..so I don't know..



Have no experience with Nanoxia fans but they look great.

The 9 fans undervolted are almost inaudible in the enclosure (which is lined with Sonex)

Full speed I hear the whoosh of air through the AC filter...but not the fans themselves. The PSU fan on the rig is louder.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 27, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> really? good to know! but i see some brocken pins in the bottom left of the picture. how did you paint it?



Those are just bent pins for the PWR and RESET switch header...


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 27, 2008)

Exavier said:


> I've also heard Nanoxia are very good..but then some people say they're very bad..so I don't know..



they have great look and good performance in open air, but on rads there are better fans. and they are waterproof!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> More ideas are welcome!!?log
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79885



You may start a new wave of modding..very cool


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> You may start a new wave of modding..very cool



i know if it still works after he is done i am going to try it with my Gigabyte board. maybe if it works for a few people more people will do it...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Watercooling isn't hooked up as normal







Happy as can be!!!

Time to paint the video card LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

great job D. I will be posting how mine turned out tomorrow


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

How far should I take it LOL.

I'm thinking all over the board and not on the chips with the silver. Red on chips, and another on caps.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> How far should I take it LOL.
> 
> I'm thinking all over the board and not on the chips with the silver. Red on chips, and another on caps.



I wouldn't do anything else if it was me. I know i am done with mine. but at any rate i am looking forward to seeing how it turns out...

an update on my board. after painting it it still works 

here is a pic or mine on look at the 2 LEDS by the HDD that is the only way to see that it is working


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

hey damulta, came out great bro!!  How do you think it came out ?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

I love it. I do think the sparkles will look cool in uv light I should test that tonight paint on something else white...hmmm  I bet paper would work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I love it. I do think the sparkles will look cool in uv light I should test that tonight paint on something else white...hmmm  I bet paper would work.



hehe don't get too creative now, might not look good.  Try it out first.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Cell phone makes this like crap I WILL TAKE OTHER PICS

It's red Red Sharpy FTW

Should I do caps with Black Sharpy FTW?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 28, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

damulta can we get a pic of the full case? I want to see if everything else is white


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Damn I hit last post I'm delting my last post and doing a do over LOL.


I'm panting the tray gloss purple ATM


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

AA in the house!!!





















Ohh missed a few


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

thats way different then i thought it would be


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats way different then i thought it would be



It will look good I think. I called two women and asked if I could mix those colors LOL.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> It will look good I think. I called two women and asked if I could mix those colors LOL.



 good thinking  i think it should look good too. can't wait to see it all done


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Shinny Shinny


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Shinny Shinny



motherboard tray?


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Make sure you clean those risers off on the mobo tray other wise I doubt it will ground. but it still looks pretty sick man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Make sure you clean those risers off the mobo tray other wise I doubt it will ground. but it still looks pretty sick man



Damulta, I think you should've maybe removed them from the tray when painting?  once the mobo is on you wont see it anyways, save you the hassle of having to clean them now, you think?


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damulta, I think you should've maybe removed them from the tray when painting?  once the mobo is on you wont see it anyways, save you the hassle of having to clean them now, you think?



Cleaning them shouldn't be hard, or he just take the painted ones out and put new ones in.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 28, 2008)

I really like the red accents on the mobo, it looks amazing now.
(I thought Newegg would freak if I tried to return my Formula II mobo without the 24pin connector, I can only wonder what they would say if you tried to RMA this)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Cleaning them shouldn't be hard, or he just take the painted ones out and put new ones in.



that too!  least of worries, simple to fix it anyways he does it, just a thought that came to my mind thouhg 



MKmods said:


> I really like the red accents on the mobo, it looks amazing now.
> (I thought Newegg would freak if I tried to return my Formula II mobo without the 24pin connector, I can only wonder what they would say if you tried to RMA this)



hahahaha that would be awesome, if only there was a way to video tape it when they recieve it lol  that would be hilarious.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 28, 2008)

One other thing, I think its really cool DaMulta that you are going with different colors its refreashing to see new color combos.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks 

This is the first blown out mod going for looks IN A LONG TIME. I never painted a motherboard, but I love it!!!! It just looks different I MEAN DIFFERENT. Almost like a piece of art.

Well I tried to paint all the caps with a black sharpie but can't get around most of them I'm going to bust out my son's water coolers and finish the job. Of course I would have to turn this back off because I'm back on it LOL Motherboard is on top of a bin ATM.

Tonight I may paint my video cards IF I get to it.......Also have to repair one.......Don't know yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Thanks
> 
> This is the first blown out mod going for looks IN A LONG TIME. I never painted a motherboard, but I love it!!!! It just looks different I MEAN DIFFERENT. Almost like a piece of art.
> 
> ...



what do youm ean by painting the video card?  You mean the PCB on the card or what?


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 28, 2008)

o..O

Is that red nail polish?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

could someone tell me what color would go good with my black board for the caps?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> could someone tell me what color would go good with my black board for the caps?


Thats like asking whats better Coke or Pepsi..

Remember "You" are the one that has to look at it 24/7..what colors do you like?

And are you using UV lighting?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thats like asking whats better Coke or Pepsi..
> 
> Remember "You" are the one that has to look at it 24/7..what colors do you like?
> 
> And are you using UV lighting?



no i'm not using UV lights. colors i like are dark green and blue (all different shades)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no i'm not using UV lights. colors i like are dark green and blue (all different shades)



theres your answer


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> theres your answer



black and blue are good colors... but i kinda don't want to put blue on a board that was blue that i painted black


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> black and blue are good colors... but i kinda don't want to put blue on a board that was blue that i painted black



hahaha well I dont think it'll look bad bro, just picture it, at least the board was blue, but now its black with a bit of blue


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha well I dont think it'll look bad bro, just picture it, at least the board was blue, but now its black with a bit of blue



true... I think i am going to think about it... but now i gotta find some blue nail polish... i'm sure i can find some around here someplace  think i am going to go and ask my sister


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

White night!

Red on the LED no effect





Going on






These two loops are going for a clean then a step into some paint.





One 1/2 one 3/8





830 is back on my desk!!! Yes this time I will install the right and not have ocz out the side.






God I need windex/asap after this post lol can't see it with the screen on.....

DAMN IT'S TALL

WAY TALL






CyberDruid said:


> o..O
> 
> Is that red nail polish?









Nope no nail polish they didn't have the color I wanted.....Sooooo


----------



## MKmods (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.paint-store.net/store/home.php?cat=5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> true... I think i am going to think about it... but now i gotta find some blue nail polish... i'm sure i can find some around here someplace  think i am going to go and ask my sister


haha, or if she happens to have by any chance, take it!!!! 




DaMulta said:


> White night!
> 
> Red on the LED no effect
> 
> ...




hey its coming out good dude, the case the board, everything, and that Phase system, absolutely lovely.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

I have that sprayed all over the side of that case never did a thing...But that was a spray on black....Hmmmm. IDK.



..I want to rip that grill out anyways...I don't have any bondo for the front, and I hate the door!.

So what to do what to do. Leave holes on side(new window), and bondo it up later in time I think


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

now that looks sweet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> now that looks sweet.



x2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

my sister didn't have any blue nail polish so i am going to have to get some later.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 29, 2008)

MK - can I join this club too please


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

MKmods and Cyber

What you think about latex paint for motherboards? It would be very simple to remove and I don't think it would cook itself on the board with time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> http://www.paint-store.net/store/home.php?cat=5



now that is sick. I am thinking putting orange on the caps and not sure about anything else yet...


----------



## MKmods (Dec 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> MKmods and Cyber
> 
> What you think about latex paint for motherboards? It would be very simple to remove and I don't think it would cook itself on the board with time.



I think it would bake just like reg paint, BUT that dosent mean not to try it. I was at another forum a long time ago before I made my first SFF comp and there were all these people that kept telling me my ideas wouldnt work.. It took all the fun away from my work so I left and found TPU. Needless to say they were wrong

*So to all who want to try something different no matter how silly it may seem I say ROCK ON
*



suraswami said:


> MK - can I join this club too please


Welcome


----------



## suraswami (Dec 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> *So to all who want to try something different no matter how silly it may seem I say ROCK ON
> *



That is very true, silly things sometimes turns out to be too good thing.

Thanks for including me in this club.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my sister didn't have any blue nail polish so i am going to have to get some later.



ask the person at the register, "you think this will look good on me" lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ask the person at the register, "you think this will look good on me" lol



if i remember and if i am in a good mood i will


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if i remember and if i am in a good mood i will



HAHAHAH TELL US ALL ABOUT IT IF YOU DO IT DUDE, PLEASE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> HAHAHAH TELL US ALL ABOUT IT IF YOU DO IT DUDE, PLEASE



will do


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 30, 2008)

Pantyhose on the other thread; nail polish on this one.

What's next?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 30, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Pantyhose on the other thread; nail polish on this one.
> 
> What's next?


Dont forget CD mentioned high heels too.. Just cause we are modders dosent mean we cant take pride in our appearance


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 30, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Dont forget CD mentioned high heels too.. Just cause we are modders dosent mean we cant take pride in our appearance



That's fine, but please do shave those legs. Hairy legs in hose freaks me out.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

I think latex paint would work. They sell it to paint cars with. Which we all know can COOK out in the summers heat all day. You can rip it off with ease at any time and do a different color no issues.


Hmmm and hmmm

You could also just cut off where you didnt want it///Or at least I think you would be able to. So no tapping or anything!!!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 30, 2008)

when I painted cars I used Enamel or Lacquer, there is also urethane and a few more..But im pretty sure no Latex for cars.
However I use Latex for houses (interior and exterior)


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never heard of using latex on cars... doesn't seem like it would work very well either.
Are you sure you don't mean like undercoat on the bottom of the car?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

As you know I stay up very late almost every night....

I seen a info commercial on it one night

one of those 30min or 1 hr shows trying to sell you something.


maybe I'm saying it wrong. It's that paint that just peels off like a balloon. They paint people with it. It's like rubber almost.

lay-tex  google has no idea what I'm talking about.....


----------



## MKmods (Dec 30, 2008)

Take a look at this DaMulta
http://www.strippablecoating.com/

I havent used it but there is also a liquid masking product
http://www.rc-cars.net/rccp/PAINTfolder/Paint17plasticbag/plasticbag.htm

Here it is too
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/div/div3020.htm


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

No, but I seen one of those infomercials for a thing that sharpens the blades on your razor... I would never use those things.
They expect me to put a blade near my face or genitals after their product has touched it?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk5L...ippablecoating.com/video/WindOCoat_video.aspx

Yea like that kind of paint!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

Little update

F up guys and hattin on the 2 Litter LOL

I'm going with it anywayz LOL

Mt Due

At first yellow no pic and these are shitty cell pics







It's darker than this burgendy red





GOT PISSED AT PAINTING IN THE COLD!!! I should be taking my time and now this is going to cost me time.....llike I say got pissed at one little run and...





At least the runs are flat now....AND





It's still running. Remember Cell phone camera......I know I know killed batts again and didn't walk downstairs to get them....laziness:shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey D, what is that going to be?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

The reZ

O I haz an Idea and there are more drips on it now

There are two loops in the machine AND the phase on the cpu, and a meanwell it runs the pumps faster. Also had the UV hooked up and wondering now if it was brighter...should of been...

Still thinking maybe I should do the top in a different color and the sides different...I could have a 3 tone case.......just I already have....Hmm Silver or a good silver MIGHT do well....and on the front.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

I also want to try....to make a water fall rez for the front....TRY being the word for the 1/2 loop.

I'm really looken at my box this is fun...way different than OC.

My brother in law wants to get into it now. I showed him and he said hell it's like working on cars(He has had a few hit store magazines). He just does not have the cash to buy cars and cut them up like that no more.....this he could afford and would be fun for me too!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 31, 2008)

Who ever made the fist stacker 830 was smoking coke I swear!!! Why in the hell can't I take out the top grill......without drillng out the rivits and I don't have a tap tool here. 


MAD ME MAD I just wanted to throw it out the window/ It just happens to be my fav case so that saved it's live from me this evening......


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 31, 2008)

DaMulta, can i just ask on a serious note, WTF?!?!?! You painted your motherboard, and an expensive motherboard at that, now your making a 2l bottle into a reservoir?!?! 

What do you aim to get out of this, really?


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 31, 2008)

He seems to be quite pleased with himself  I think it's something he's doing to make himself happy.

Speaking of which I am going back to woodworking...I'm pretty sick and tired of acrylic. I never really liked plastic or working with it...nasty stuff. THe only reason I work with acrylic is because of demand.

I am going to start off 2009 by making some PC related stuff out of wood. You'd be surprised at the objects that can be veneered and trimmed with Hardwood 

Any thoughts on this? What sort of wood cases or stations or accessories would be interesting to you guys?

I've got some purpleheart on hand and will be working on cleaning up the plank today.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Dec 31, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> He seems to be quite pleased with himself  I think it's something he's doing to make himself happy.
> 
> Speaking of which I am going back to woodworking...I'm pretty sick and tired of acrylic. I never really liked plastic or working with it...nasty stuff. THe only reason I work with acrylic is because of demand.
> 
> ...



I think a nice wooden HTPC would be great.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 31, 2008)

wood and anodized aluminum ....mmmmmmm


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 31, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> He seems to be quite pleased with himself  I think it's something he's doing to make himself happy.



And as long as it makes you happy...who cares..it's the fun of doing it that counts 



> Any thoughts on this? What sort of wood cases or stations or accessories would be interesting to you guys?




I have a small cabinet under my TV (which is mounted on the wall) that I would love to use the top drawer to house a PC...kind of like a stealth build..just never got round to doing anything with it


----------



## Exavier (Dec 31, 2008)

a cuckoo-clock case mod
hanging on the wall


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 31, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> He seems to be quite pleased with himself  I think it's something he's doing to make himself happy.
> 
> Speaking of which I am going back to woodworking...I'm pretty sick and tired of acrylic. I never really liked plastic or working with it...nasty stuff. THe only reason I work with acrylic is because of demand.
> 
> ...



I really like wood cases something I would like to see mixed into it is colored glass work. real glass not plastics.  Which is harder to work with, but IMO looks way cool!


I have this plan in my head for my case and it's for me! The 2 liter think of E's computer. Where he has his at, and I have a similar idea that's not the same same. Like I said those are cell phone pics, and it has changed up a little bit.....cell phone pics suck but I always have that phone on me sooo.....I use it.



Here is a pic of what I'm talking about with wood and glass cyber
http://www.agmillworks.com/CatalogImages/DragonflyPg65.jpg


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 31, 2008)

woot double post but paint update

Sides silver paint(has the shinny chips in it too!





Grills are going to be black

rails to front





Inside" I should of removed the bay clamps....but I do I expect it to crack and I have to touch it up after words... it's a hidden part of the case tho.





I wish I had a deeper purple may still because the tray is the same color....soo I might go get another can....I'm out of burgendy red(OMG the side of this OMG just wait for good camera!) for the top power switch....u will see






rads are going to be black

1 black ice EX 120 on back

black ice EX 240 is going inside

Meanwell 
burgundy red inside case

One res on top with my idea in my head and the other on the front


----------



## MKmods (Dec 31, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> He seems to be quite pleased with himself  I think it's something he's doing to make himself happy.
> 
> Speaking of which I am going back to woodworking...I'm pretty sick and tired of acrylic. I never really liked plastic or working with it...nasty stuff. THe only reason I work with acrylic is because of demand.
> 
> ...



a wooden res.. now thats something to see.. there was a guy that built SFF cases out of wood with alum accents and they were beautiful (kind of retro)


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 1, 2009)

The Keg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> The Keg



hey CD, have you ever seen somebody do a Keg as a computer case?  I think that would be cool.  


Happy new year to everyone BTW   be safe!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 1, 2009)

Geno from BoxGods made some polished aluminum beer kegs into cases.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey CD, have you ever seen somebody do a Keg as a computer case?  I think that would be cool.
> 
> 
> Happy new year to everyone BTW   be safe!



I met a guy at the first Lan party I went to (PDXLAN9) his handle is Bug, his comp was so fun to see in person.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJcYmpLeicA


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Geno from BoxGods made some polished aluminum beer kegs into cases.





MKmods said:


> I met a guy at the first Lan party I went to (PDXLAN9) his handle is Bug, his comp was so fun to see in person.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJcYmpLeicA





THanks guys.

THat video is insane, wow hehe I thought that was soooo cool!!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I met a guy at the first Lan party I went to (PDXLAN9) his handle is Bug, his comp was so fun to see in person.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJcYmpLeicA



Look at this MKmod look what we can do now

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nJcYmpLeicA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nJcYmpLeicA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

WOOT

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dcLMH8pwusw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dcLMH8pwusw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

what hmmmmm it worked in the other thread.....

Well I guess it only worked in that new years thread that SUCKS!!!!!!!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1134198&postcount=46

SEE why o why can't it be done here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Look at this MKmod look what we can do now
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nJcYmpLeicA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nJcYmpLeicA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> ...



just place a link


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

F that it's better to not have to click a link IMO its not like it runs unless u click it....

O well back to modding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> F that it's better to not have to click a link IMO its not like it runs unless u click it....
> 
> O well back to modding



hehehe just saying


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year to my Fellow Carbonari


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

blurry burly  I only likt this kind of blurry personally link nsfw maybe......






UV on meanwell
















happy new years



My 6 year old says dont paint the phase! Dont know....I do know I might want the part from the phase to glow.


also 2 water loops and other things needs paint. Test shot needed the machine back for a bit,


Ideas? like the colors? not showing front yet


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 1, 2009)

You are having way too much fun


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

U think? LOL Yea I am!!!

Slept on the phase color. I think I will paint it the silver that's on top with the shinny and those grills red like on the side wall.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2009)

D. That looks SWEETNESS!! Now, I see that you haven't done something... Put that name in your System Specs!! Or, name it... The official Gundam!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 3, 2009)

So what else can we find to paint that hasn't been painted yet. Nice job once again, I want to paint my Cisco router & switch black & change the fans


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 3, 2009)

You could paint your monitor. Take it all apart and make it match your case

wires with plastic paint(yes it's movable I have it on my jeep summer doors LOl )


What kind of paint seals? I don't have the funds for a sears powerdercoater ATM


Do I just need to go get car clear sealer paint?

Also going to sand out what you see above another good coat. Hook up a heat lamp this weekend

I used too be really really good in art as a kid up untill 8th grade when I quit. In fact some of my old middle school teachers still use some of my stuff as examples to this day. I found that out last year. I think I might be good at this if I can get the tools down, and really start working at it.....

I always went to summer art camps and stuff I just really used to like art. Now my art is different it's not real life art it's out there art.



One thing I would like to learn is how to driml in art into the Plexiglas  and hook leds at the ends and it follows the path. do mulit sheets and you can have a real piece of art.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Mark, I finally got some SketchUps done of the flat HTPC case we discussed.  Tell me what you think about this and whether of not it would be too complicated for you to fab in aluminum.  Time and funds would be no issue, but if it needs to be simplified (i.e., boxed off, no rounded parts) let me know and I will adjust the drawing.  I have a couple more ideas in mind, but this would be ideal for what I want.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 4, 2009)

I would rather see it in fiber glass or wood to be honest. Yet that is a really cool idea!!!!!


Shopping for PC MOD supplies Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O86Z9UKiEQ

LOL sorry mk lol lol lol(didn't say anything really bad)

Shopping for PC MOD supplies Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-eoSiL8NC0


----------



## MKmods (Jan 4, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Hey Mark, I finally got some SketchUps done of the flat HTPC case we discussed.  Tell me what you think about this and whether of not it would be too complicated for you to fab in aluminum.



the cool thing about the time we live in (as opposed to the 1800s) is basically NOTHING is too difficult...
Got a big wallet? 

The curved piece would be no prob, just get a piece of alum rolled. Is there enough room for the GPU? or would you mount it 90deg?


DaMulta said:


> Shopping for PC MOD supplies Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O86Z9UKiEQ
> 
> LOL sorry mk lol lol lol(didn't say anything really bad)
> ...



LOL, you would be so fricken fun to go shopping with...

I love those sanding block/sponges







DaMulta said:


> What kind of paint seals? I don't have the funds for a sears powerdercoater ATM
> 
> Do I just need to go get car clear sealer paint?
> 
> Also going to sand out what you see above another good coat. Hook up a heat lamp this weekend



Powdercoating is only for metal, and the part needs to be baked in an oven after. (wifes/moms dont always appreciate the taste of burning paint in their food)

Next time use a Lacquer paint as it will dry in a few min and can be sanded right away. Some Enamels can take weeks to dry before sanding (baking them (at reasonable temps) speeds up the drying process))


----------



## suraswami (Jan 4, 2009)

you guys are awesome, so many ideas so little time to follow.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 4, 2009)

lol, nice vids DaMulta. Rambling with slight coherence makes for an interesting style.

My time is coming. Just got _mostly_ moved into my new apartment/house. Just as soon as they clear out the garage full of stuff from the last tenant, i can get to my own sub-zero modding experiences. o.o


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 4, 2009)

The plan is to use a riser cable for the video and sound cards.  Don't focus too much on the placement of the MB and HDDs.  They are just there to give a rough indication of the size and goal of the setup.  The side panels will house 4 dual 92mm radiators.  The bottom compartment is for the Power Supply and BD-ROM and perhaps the ATI Digital Tuner cards if I can't find an elegant way to mount them in the main compartment.

I haven't ruled out using wood.  It has its benefits... mainly being that I can stain and finish it to match the rest of the entertainment center furniture.  Fiberglass is a 'no'.  It will be either aluminum or wood.  

Fabbing this out of aluminum is well beyond my current metal working skill level.  I just don't have the hands-on time nor the work facility/tooling to do it professionally.  Hopefully some time next year I will have a garage/shop and can really get busy with designing and building stuff like this.  But until then, I will rely on the experience of you all.

Mark, yhpm.


----------



## spud107 (Jan 4, 2009)

got a new project, picked up one of these for nowt last week,
its going next to my tv




better cooling, and replaced the axp2000 with a 2400.
also quieter hd, 





only bugger is the psu died, so have to get another at some point, had to improvise for now . . .


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 4, 2009)

D PC MOD Paint Room ocLIT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlLmvLyMwIY


----------



## MKmods (Jan 4, 2009)

DaMulta there needs to be a series of those vids 

spud107: Its amazing how small those cases are till you see the insides. I designed one before that made much better use of its space, il look for the picts.


----------



## Exavier (Jan 5, 2009)

EnergyFX, if you made that curve tall enough you'd be able to make the cd drive open vertically...reducing actual necessary 'footprint' in the room.
plus it would look hella cool.
 lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

Damulta... Your having to much fun with Youtube!  

I do have to say FX, if you can do it vertical... it would be different! Just don't know what the range of opening is for that drive


----------



## Silverel (Jan 5, 2009)

Keep in mind, the actual range only needs to be about 60% of the opening. Sliding a disc in doesn't require the full amount of space 

I still want to find a Wii-like disc drive, that doesn't require any additional range at all.


----------



## Exavier (Jan 5, 2009)

slot-loading drives?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2009)

here is my recent work 
CPU lapped to 2k (took 4hrs)




painted HDD 




painted CPU HSF and the heatpipe and spreaders on the reaper and PSU 




painted mobo


----------



## MKmods (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty cool there Pos pc. One tip about painting Hdds...Some have a small breather hole to vent the insides, make sure not to paint over the hole.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Pretty cool there Pos pc. One tip about painting Hdds...Some have a small breather hole to vent the insides, make sure not to paint over the hole.



i looked all around for any holes but didn't find any  but thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2009)

hey POS, great lap job dude 


By the way is your Mobo installed int he case now, I cant even tell whats what in there no more lol.  SOOOO black.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey POS, great lap job dude
> 
> 
> By the way is your Mobo installed int he case now, I cant even tell whats what in there no more lol.  SOOOO black.



yes its in the case  i love the black


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

youtube needs to hurry up with my uploads


p_o_s_pc what does it look like with the side wall?

Have tried tried any lights on it?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

D Rads Painting Update ocLIT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huxuI69dbk0

D Sanding 830 ocLIT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZpoGLQ_eaA


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 9, 2009)

*Molex Crimping Guide*

http://www.molex.com/tnotes/crimp.html

I thought that was a pretty useful site.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

So Cyber you have any hard wood yet!?


LOL I said hard wood LOL

Just wondering if any plans have started.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> youtube needs to hurry up with my uploads
> 
> 
> p_o_s_pc what does it look like with the side wall?
> ...



i haven't tried it with the side on because i don't have any lights. mine got broken when i moved


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 10, 2009)

I've got wood. It's hard and purple.







What I'm lacking is Mojo Baby. Has anyone seen my Mojo?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2009)

I know I seen my mojo, and some purple wood too!!!


lol


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2009)

Cyber 






You should build this out of wood!!!

LOLz it would be the craziest home mod to date!!!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 10, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Cyber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that you?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1151358&postcount=1151


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 11, 2009)

now that's a flight sim!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey guys I'm Liquidating about 100 laser cut fan grills dirt cheap.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey guys I'm  Liquidating  about 100 laser cut fan grills dirt cheap.


On my way....Save some for me.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow those are nice. I may have to grab a couple as well. Some of em just inspire new design concepts all on their own. o.o

How long do you think you'll have them?


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> .What I'm lacking is Mojo Baby. Has anyone seen my Mojo?



Mojo dosent go away, merely takes a rest..Looks like ur getting ready for its return BIG time.

Got a few grills, beautiful work CD


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 16, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey guys I'm [no url] Liquidating [/url] about 100 laser cut fan grills dirt cheap.



I have asked to have the link removed as we arent allowed to promote our own ebay sales in the [B/S/T] section I believe the rule is still applicable here as well.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2009)

well I found this great place to get really nice fan grills..
http://stores.ebay.com/WaterPuter-PC-Modification-Store


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> well I found this great place to get really nice fan grills..
> http://stores.ebay.com/WaterPuter-PC-Modification-Store



LOOOOL good move Mark


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok Im going to ask again, stop promoting CD's Ebay sale!!!! Also stop quoting it as well.

And by the way that isnt a good move! Although, MK, this is your thread so I guess if that is your move on this situation I will happy to close this thread for you!


----------



## Silverel (Jan 16, 2009)

So we should put a post in the Hot Deals section and then link to the thread?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 16, 2009)

Silverel said:


> So we should put a post in the Hot Deals section and then link to the thread?



No, there is no promotion of ebay sales alowed if they are for a member at TPU. Ebay links are only to help others who cant find what they are looking for, or just to express the idea of what they are selling!


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Ok Im going to ask again, stop promoting CD's Ebay sale!!!! Also stop quoting it as well.
> 
> And by the way that isnt a good move! Although, MK, this is your thread so I guess if that is your move on this situation I will happy to close this thread for you!



do what you think is right.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 16, 2009)

I kinda do. Better to leave things alone.

I say you change his post to "PM for more info." instead of direct linking though. Would that work easier on ya?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 16, 2009)

Silverel said:


> I kinda do. Better to leave things alone.
> 
> I say you change his post to "PM for more info." instead of direct linking though. Would that work easier on ya?



That is completely the right way to go about it. TPU has a no promotion rule in effect and I have to enforce it, period.

What you do in PM's is your business untill it gets reported to moderation for whatever reason.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 16, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> That is completely the right way to go about it. TPU has a no promotion rule in effect and I have to enforce it, period.
> 
> What you do in PM's is your business untill it gets reported to moderation for whatever reason.



Yar! That's what we needed to hear!  

No more of that nonsense talk of closing the thread then. Ya got bunches of modders and whatnot that love the community here.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2009)

so you are saying its ok for all of us to promote TPU all over the internet, and bring tons of people to your suite but if one of us needs a bit of help we are punished?

good Rule.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> so you are saying its ok for all of us to promote TPU all over the internet, and bring tons of people to your suite but if one of us needs a bit of help we are punished?
> 
> good Rule.



A: it isnt MY forum.

B: it isnt MY rule.

C: when asked not to and I get the PM I got from you, yes you will be punished!


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> A: it isnt MY forum.
> 
> B: it isnt MY rule.
> 
> C: when asked not to and I get the PM I got from you, yes you will be punished!


----------



## Silverel (Jan 16, 2009)

Would ya mind cleaning up the thread a bit so we can get past this? I just got a TPU t-shirt... :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 16, 2009)

Sure Ill clean it up! request is being made after I finish this.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> so you are saying its ok for all of us to promote TPU all over the internet, and bring tons of people to your suite but if one of us needs a bit of help we are punished?
> 
> good Rule.



Please don't advertise goods and services forum wide, or in a specific thread, for personal gain or a friends gain.  There is a difference between referring someone to a video card they might like at an online retailer because they asked, and consistently advertising a product unsolicited.  There is also a difference between just happening to have an item that another user wants and letting them know about it, and pasting a link to an item that nobody has specifically asked for just because you want a yourself, or a friend, to make money.  If you want to sell a specific item you can sell it in the B/S/T forum so long as it meets guidelines.

The difference is one is advertising, and one is not.  We have a special button for people who advertise on the site without prior permission.

We do not require you to promote TPU!, you do so at your own wish.  Neither, have we asked you to promote TPU! outside of the forum when it goes against the wishes of other sites.  We also do not get upset if you refer to a post at another forum if it benefits a user.  If however, you advertise for that forum than it becomes an issue.

The reason we do not like unpaid advertisement is simple.  TPU! has operating costs and we do not require a membership fee.  Money has to come from somewhere and W1zzard operates TPU! at a loss as it is.  Paid advertisements keep TPU! alive, allowing people to advertise for free does not.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 17, 2009)

My Bad. Get over it guys.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 17, 2009)

wow sometimes i wonder about tpu. you post about a personal issue and you get crapped on about it  you post deals and you get crapped on about it. what can we post? just my 2 cents


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 30, 2009)

*Woody*

Got the shop rolling...total dust collection system is running right...proper tooling.

SO I celebrated by designing yet another TechStation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v58ncmWpDcY

I might post a thread on it but since I am not an official Vendor here and I build to sell I might not :

I had a lot of fun doing it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

CD that looks awesome bro


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 30, 2009)

great work CD. Where are you going to put rads?


----------



## Silverel (Jan 30, 2009)

Very sexy 

I like the HDD mounting on the bottom, nice way to utilize that design. I wish I had more to post, but lately I've been cleaning out a garage so I have new space to do my thang. Hopefully I can get it done this weekend!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 30, 2009)

Cleaning out stuff lol...I did that sort of and ended up with a huge pile of stuff just outside the door of the shop  All in totes so I'm in no hurry...

It was a fun project...and that was the point. I have a techstation obsession: it's like a puzzle I keep chewing on.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 30, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> great work CD. Where are you going to put rads?



The ideal location would be hanging from the bottom shelf. A 240 would fit this one...a wider unit could fit a triple or quad.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2009)

Gotta say CD... that workbench is pretty sweet man! Really sweet!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2009)

CD you wouldn't want to sell that would you?

EDIT: valantines day is coming up so that is the worst idea i have had....


----------



## Silverel (Jan 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CD you wouldn't want to sell that would you?
> 
> EDIT: valantines day is coming up so that is the worst idea i have had....



Psssh, Valentines day. Bleh.

I love my PC. She is more than deserving of gifts.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful work CD, great wood skills.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Psssh, Valentines day. Bleh.
> 
> I love my PC. She is more than deserving of gifts.



I love my PC too but she can't "give me" the same things that the GF can


----------



## MKmods (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I love my PC too but she can't "give me" the same things that the GF can


Depends how good ur modding skills are...


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah a 40mm holesaw and some c-channel ...

oh

uh nevermind


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Depends how good ur modding skills are...



well there not that good.. so gotta keep the GF happy 


CyberDruid said:


> yeah a 40mm holesaw and some c-channel ...
> 
> oh
> 
> uh nevermind



thanks for the idea


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 31, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> yeah a *40mm* holesaw and some c-channel ...
> 
> oh
> 
> uh nevermind



_40mm _you say...now dont exaggerate CD !! j/k 

By the way I like the look of the work station, it's something different than all the metal/plastic ones you see.I may look into one myself for my folding rigs .


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 31, 2009)

I could make a Folding Farm Tower 8 foot tall in the same manner...


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 1, 2009)

It's a top down view basically the same layout as the pine and ply proto just different construction method and materials.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 2, 2009)

I really like the open design to vent the back of the mobo. Very nice


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 2, 2009)

I've got a commissioned one in the works...it's really open.







Just a grid


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 2, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I've got a commissioned one in the works...it's really open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like that! Makes alot of sense to me.


----------



## steelkane (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice station, one could almost build one just from your posted pictures. If you do sell them, please send me a PM. or will they be on your site


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

CD... That is just crazinly good! Really good! Applaud you on your skills!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 2, 2009)

I just wish it would warm up. I'm having a blast playing around in the shop.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

I bet that shop is mighty toasty!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I really like the open design to vent the back of the mobo. Very nice



what good does that do?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 3, 2009)

There are plenty of hot parts on the backs of mobos these days.I have a few that have heatsinks on the back side.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what good does that do?


A few of the mobo mfgrs are adding more copper to the layers of the mobo to help spread out the heat. 
Keeping the back of the mobo cool "helps" to manage the heat on the front side.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 3, 2009)

Check out the arrangement of parts for this station I'm working on.

Obviously this could be made from metal too...like a stamping.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 3, 2009)

where is the space for radiators? i need radiators on a test bench!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> A few of the mobo mfgrs are adding more copper to the layers of the mobo to help spread out the heat.
> Keeping the back of the mobo cool "helps" to manage the heat on the front side.



i didn't know the mobo temp (on the front or back) affected anything


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 3, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> where is the space for radiators? i need radiators on a test bench!



This design is just for the PC Hardware. I suppopse you could hang one from underneath...


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ5iBxbkCsk


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 11, 2009)

Is the vacation time over?

Time to get back to work?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just watched the video...very nice!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 11, 2009)

nice touch using 1 male and 1 female fitting on the ends of the hoses.

Purple heart was a really nice touch as well.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 11, 2009)

It's gluing up and should be ready to box up tomorrow.

I'm also making a Birch Ply rad box for three MCR320s and a pair of MCP655 Pumps


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqAeYPIXftU

That's a vid of the radbox.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2009)

Cd... We need to build a Modding school... You'll be dean!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 15, 2009)

Dean of the Java Bean and the Phrase Obscene "If you can't hack it just whack it with a Ball Peen" Snip it Clip it Strip it Putty and Paint Make it what it aint skinner was no beginner he was in her before dinner light it don't fight live it to rivet and keep that brass polished ya hear?


----------



## Silverel (Feb 16, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Dean of the Java Bean and the Phrase Obscene "If you can't hack it just whack it with a Ball Peen" Snip it Clip it Strip it Putty and Paint Make it what it aint skinner was no beginner he was in her before dinner light it don't fight live it to rivet and keep that brass polished ya hear?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## technicks (Feb 16, 2009)

ROFL

Here is my fresh painted case.
Still have some things to complete like power button. I ordered a vandal resistant one.
And a pair of 120mm fans.


----------



## Exavier (Feb 16, 2009)

I really hope you don't mean 1200mm fans..

nice work though  green leds could make that really pop altogether...especially on a bulgin switch..


----------



## technicks (Feb 16, 2009)

Did i type that

I ordered a red one.


----------



## Exavier (Feb 16, 2009)

lol apparently otherwise I'm going mad  haha I love the case though, will be continuing my orange obsession on from my main rig to my LAN rig when I get funds...

also you should make your own logo and place it in the square the Lian-Li one's in...


----------



## technicks (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats a good idea.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 16, 2009)

That's one of my favorite LL boxes to mod. Like that paint on the front bezel.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

technicks, thats fresh man, love the colors


----------



## technicks (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks m8.

It's not entirely finished yet. I have a few ideas.
I will make some nice pics when its done and when i have all my new stuff in.
New motherboard, psu, fans, power switch and 26'' Full HD screen.


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 17, 2009)

technicks, that turned out extremely nice.  Very nice work.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 17, 2009)

technicks.. very nicely done. Made that plain ol Lian Li look 1000X better. Great way to incorporate the carbon fiber look too


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 17, 2009)

real nice job on the case technicks love it


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

*Yet another techstation*

This one is designed to SAFELY be hung on the wall. 8" deep, 16" wide and about 18" tall.
































Cable management is a dream with this set up. The wires are all hidden..


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hanging on the wall! very neat idea! would love to see how it looks once its mounted!


----------



## Silverel (Feb 26, 2009)

M-M-M-M-MONSTER BOX!!!

CD's got wood. hehe...

That's one hell of a wall-mount. Better make sure the puny studs can handle that beast


----------



## MKmods (Feb 26, 2009)

very nice..
Im gonna have to hurry up, you are having all the fun.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

I made two of those today. First one was for my microATX cruncher with onboard graphics so no PCI bar. 





















I have a Pentium 550 ES and Abit AA8XE that I could hang on the wall to Fold with a 9800GX2 I just picked up. And I have a Zotac mATX and Q8300 that I can use for Crunching. I'm gonna hange them on the wall.

Does that radiator look familiar?

I had to order a pump or I would have this thing running.

Discovered a couple of things building them and came up with a universal radiator mount that fits either the MCR220/GTX240 or the PA120.2. That's been one of those things people feel stuck with. So making a mount that fits either means no hassles later on if people decide to try out a Feser instead of TC or w/e.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL, that is one "Beautiful" Rad you got there CD...

I cant wait to post up a few picts of my own this week (think PS with minimal wiring)


----------



## Silverel (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't wait for it to get warmer than 45F so I can use my DAMN GARAGE!

lol... Sometimes, the cold states are not so pleasant. Not enough snow to go out and play, not enough warm to mod without freezing. Last time I modded something I was working in a basement... so sadness...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

holy crap, those look awesome CD


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

Just put the Zotac in the station...it's soooooo cute. I wuv oo wittle bitty muvverboard...awwwwww.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2009)

I gotta say, that is some amazing work that you've done there!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I gotta say, that is some amazing work that you've done there!



it is indeed truly gorgeous, so clean and just right!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 26, 2009)

Silverel said:


> M-M-M-M-MONSTER BOX!!!



i lol'd at that 

CD, great job as always. i'm glad you used wood, i love wood cases


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

Just proving concepts.

This way when Danger Den makes one I can have the satisfaction of saying "I did it first" lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2009)

You sir.. Are one hell of a wood worker!! Man, how much was it all with materials?


----------



## Exavier (Feb 26, 2009)

which zotac board is that? nice work as ever CD


----------



## technicks (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow. That looks really nice. I generally don't like wooden casings but this is very neat.


----------



## ocz800 (Mar 17, 2009)

What kinds of smaller tools would you guys recommend having for case modding?

I only have a dremel, and a warehouse of heavy duty tools available (saws, etc) to work with. I bought a rotozip for fun yesterday and was dissapointed. I dont see much use for it aside from drywall. Should I get a full size router? What else would you guys recommend stocking up on.


----------



## Silverel (Mar 17, 2009)

Hole saws with really fine teeth. A bit of painters tape, and you get damn nice holes. Much easier than trying to jigsaw/dremel a fan hole or something. Also, if you're working with steel cases, you'll eat up that dremel. Some cutters for the rough work, a jigsaw for the finer cuts, and steel files to smooth the edges are also nice.

Now... to get my hands on a lil TIG welder... hehe


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2009)

ocz800 said:


> What kinds of smaller tools would you guys recommend having for case modding?
> 
> I only have a dremel, and a warehouse of heavy duty tools available (saws, etc) to work with. I bought a rotozip for fun yesterday and was dissapointed. I dont see much use for it aside from drywall. Should I get a full size router? What else would you guys recommend stocking up on.



I should put these in my sig.  The absolutely first tool to add to your collection






for a second tool I would get half round file than a cordless drill 

I would not recommend a dremel till people get to the advanced stage (and have money to burn)


----------



## Silverel (Mar 17, 2009)

Fo sho. You need some very steady hands or you get big gouges all over your working surface. Learning through experience is fun. Not to mention, cutting discs are kinda pricey. Something like 8$ for a stack of 5 'round these parts.

Dremels are much easier to work on aluminum with (or any cutting tool), at least you get more out of each disk.

Ah, and if your dremel starts getting too hot, resist the temptation to put on gloves! Just put it down and walk away... I killed my last one because I was all excited to be cutting things.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2009)

my prob is I am always covering the exhaust holes of the dremel (causing it to heat up even faster)


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2009)

Oooo... Can i join? 

My work:
Desk Mod
HD and CD Cage

My desk looks alot different, and i'll post up-to-date pictures when my next upgrade is done (week or so).


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks, i'll get pictures and try and get this mod finished. 

Im just slightly scared of cutting and drilling acrylic. Never done it before.

Btw, my name is Danny.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> thanks, i'll get pictures and try and get this mod finished.
> 
> Im just slightly scared of cutting and drilling acrylic. Never done it before.



its easy, just use a fine toothed saw to cut and while drilling use a sharp bit and very little pressure.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2009)

ah, nice. I'll get to the shops when i order the acrylic. I suddenly have more confidence...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2009)

while plastic isant the best at heat removal it does have its place in comp modding and using a hairdryer can be molded as well


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2009)

well, the bit for the HD is 5.25, so im using these extra long screws i have. Meaning the airflow will be around, under and over the HD.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 18, 2009)

MKmods said:


> my prob is I am always covering the exhaust holes of the dremel (causing it to heat up even faster)



Likewise. Bad design from their side I think. I often use the extension shaft, but it can be a pain to work with.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## King Wookie (Mar 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8199/dk055.jpg



Looking most tasty. Pity the metal bar is not black anodised. Would really finish it off.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 18, 2009)

That's hand forged from Elven Mithril Dammit...gives +2 against Fmark benches...


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Mar 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That's hand forged from Elven Mithril Dammit...gives +2 against Fmark benches...


----------



## Silverel (Mar 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That's hand forged from Elven Mithril Dammit...gives +2 against Fmark benches...



:shadedshu Still not as good as Dwarven Oathgold...


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 18, 2009)

True but the Dwarves won't trade with me...they want to own the Orb.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautifully done, well engineered CD

(removable mobo rack was a nice touch)


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That's hand forged from Elven Mithril Dammit...gives +2 against Fmark benches...



I stand corrected. Can't argue with Elven Mithril.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 19, 2009)

Made a reservoir today. I've been trying to totally stay away from Acrylic but this was an outstanding order I was honor-bound to complete.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

thats a reservoir?  DUde you gotta show us this in action!!!


----------



## freakshow (Mar 19, 2009)

how do i join lol here is sum pics of my mods


this an old one sorry for pics done by a camera phone lol


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2009)

freakshow said:


> how do i join



Welcome,

Very nice job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

awesome freak show   love the graphics


----------



## freakshow (Mar 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome freak show   love the graphics



Graphics there is no graphics all paint lol

well besides the freakshow lol


----------



## freakshow (Mar 19, 2009)

here is my current case Rocketfish still not done but here it is note the parts is not the same i have upgraded to core i7 and 4850x2


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey that's a nice paint job. Are those silver green flames? Hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## freakshow (Mar 20, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey that's a nice paint job. Are those silver green flames? Hard to tell from the picture.



ya like a metallic green pearl


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## freakshow (Mar 20, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Sweet.



thx man ya now i currently have a new project and it will take alot of time and money hahah and it isnt a computer  or computer case i just bought today a 67 chevy c/10 pick up truck for 200.00 dallors  it has a 350 smallblock and holley carb


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)

wooohoooo. Is that the 4 bolt main?


----------



## freakshow (Mar 20, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> wooohoooo. Is that the 4 bolt main?



yep

it was my dads and he said he would never ever sell it to me haha but i guess he changed his mind and he sold it to me cheap as hell and it runs and drives


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2009)

Not major modding but http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80485&highlight=painting


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2009)

The freaks are out tonight


----------



## freakshow (Mar 20, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> The freaks are out tonight



haha lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Not major modding but http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80485&highlight=painting



now painting the bay covers is a good idea. I may do that with my antec 300 when it warms up

I may just paint all of the front because it is all mesh look


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2009)

bay covers are painted. did i not post pics of those?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

hey guys, figured you guys will probably know.

HOw can I remove rivets?  Is there some sort of tool or something? Im trying to use a spare dell case I have laying around for something i'm trying to get going.  but the side panel behind the mobo is fixed with rivets.  Aparently the CPU cooler/bracket is held with screws from behind the mobo


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> bay covers are painted. did i not post pics of those?



yes you did post that... thats how i got the idea


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, figured you guys will probably know.
> 
> HOw can I remove rivets?  Is there some sort of tool or something? Im trying to use a spare dell case I have laying around for something i'm trying to get going.  but the side panel behind the mobo is fixed with rivets.  Aparently the CPU cooler/bracket is held with screws from behind the mobo



drill them out 


> Use a 1/8th inch drill bit to drill out the rivets.. .


 just drill the head of them out
the quotes where found on [H] 


> Just to clarify, that when you drill them out, all you really need to do is drill the head off the rivet... Drilling through the metal panel is not what you need to do. The best thing is to use a drill that is the same diameter of the hole that the rivet is in. That way you will cut the rivet in half where it is holding the metal together and the rivet should just seperate...


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes you did post that... thats how i got the idea



yeah, make sure you do it carefully, and several light coats other wise you will be screwed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> drill them out  just drill the head of them out
> the quotes where found on [H]



thanks dude, i'll work on this over the weekend or next week.  Its a cheap dell case, but it might house my Phenom II rig, it fits a M-ATX board like my DFI so it should be fine, if not its ok.  I had the case laying around regardless.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> yeah, make sure you do it carefully, and several light coats other wise you will be screwed.


how would the front (mesh part) look being painted red? (i have red LEDS)





 including the drive bay covers


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how would the front (mesh part) look being painted red? (i have red LEDS)
> http://www.maximumpc.com/files/u22694/Antec-300-beauty.jpg including the drive bay covers



hmmmm... not every case is deemed to be red my friend. 

this one might could pull it off but you would need red somewhere else besides JUST red led's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> hmmmm... not every case is deemed to be red my friend.
> 
> this one might could pull it off but you would need red somewhere else besides JUST red led's



well i just used the red stuff from my old case. I have been thinking about changing it. I think blue would look better.. what do you suggest? any suggestions for the inside or out side.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah that would look good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Yeah that would look good.



what would look good? are you talking to me? If so the blue or the red?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 21, 2009)

Blue is so over rated. although red is getting. 

I was going to do a single red (but very thick) striped from corner to corner on the sides of the case. it was be neat, and simple. 

i go for simple designs never super fancy unless im paying some1.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Blue is so over rated. although red is getting.
> 
> I was going to do a single red (but very thick) striped from corner to corner on the sides of the case. it was be neat, and simple.
> 
> i go for simple designs never super fancy unless im paying some1.



so could you give me and example? Also what colors do you recommend?

pics would be helpful even if there just using paint to throw something together
please also keep in mind i am a n00b to case mods/painting and im not vary creative with this kinda stuff. I have painted my old case and a few small mods but nothing much


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

don't mind the crappy pic. i am using my cellphone camera because mine still is dead(haven't got batts yet keep forgetting) but i am working on painting ANOTHER motherboard and this time the video card and ram here is the board and video card waiting for the ram to dry


----------



## technicks (Mar 23, 2009)

I also went for flames. Freehanded them. No tracing.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1275322#post1275322


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

i know this is old hardware(not going to do this to my new(er) hardware) 
but what do you guys think?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

POS.. you and the dang Spray Paint! I think it looks pretty sweet man! Can't wait to see it all up and running!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 23, 2009)

I need someone who can paint really good. 

pics below


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> POS.. you and the dang Spray Paint! I think it looks pretty sweet man! Can't wait to see it all up and running!



i know i know.  i just came across a can of black paint and was like  IDEA!!!  give me a motherboard(or anything with a PCB board) a nice day and a can of spray paint and i will be happy thanks broi thinking of doing alittle bit of white on this board


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

lol.. white.. I got 3 boards over here that I should take apart and do so.. just for kicks.. One works still.. lol..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. white.. I got 3 boards over here that I should take apart and do so.. just for kicks.. One works still.. lol..



DO IT!! DO IT!! DO IT!! all of the hardware i have done has been working and is working before and after


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 23, 2009)

There we go. Thats what i want done to both sides


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> There we go. Thats what i want done to both sides



now that looks sweet


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 23, 2009)

Any body willing to paint that for me and not charge me an arm and a leg?

I emailed smooth creations but i assume they will be high. i thought of a automotive place but they do cars. generally not cases or in fine detail.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> DO IT!! DO IT!! DO IT!! all of the hardware i have done has been working and is working before and after



sweetness! glad it all is working! Me, I just have to do it.. get time to at lease! 



freaksavior said:


> There we go. Thats what i want done to both sides



freak.. you are a freak! lol.. I have no paint skills, so thats a no go on my part.. give me wood and I'll build you a house. Give me paint, and I'll give you blobs of it!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> sweetness! glad it all is working! Me, I just have to do it.. get time to at lease!
> 
> 
> 
> freak.. you are a freak! lol.. I have no paint skills, so thats a no go on my part.. give me wood and I'll build you a house. Give me paint, and I'll give you blobs of it!



posted it in wtb.

To bad im not as good with paint as i am with photoshop


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> posted it in wtb.
> 
> To bad im not as good with paint as i am with photoshop



If you can't I suggest you find a body shop that does paint on the side.. or tattoo parlors.. There is all ways great air brush artists at those places!

Another place to look at is Hyperkore. They do window etching, but it's done in 3 different sytles, and They do some great jobs!!! 

I might get one done from Hyperkore when I get the new case.. Or even the Cosmos.. The window that I got from Newegg, is real easy to take out, so I can get the etching done pretty sweet!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 25, 2009)

Well i cut some holes out in the case but the 124pin annoys me, the IDE cable annoys me and the power for the ide dvd drive annoys me. other wise its pretty good. 

I want this case to be so clean looking your jaw drops. 

I did run out of ports on the fan controller 

its got 6 and i have 10 fans


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Any body willing to paint that for me and not charge me an arm and a leg?
> 
> I emailed smooth creations but i assume they will be high. i thought of a automotive place but they do cars. generally not cases or in fine detail.



Proper painting is very expensive..Not including the time (which can be many hours) is surface prep, sanding materials, filler, primers,base coats top coats and additives for the paints. that dosent even take into account the tools needed..


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Proper painting is very expensive..Not including the time (which can be many hours) is surface prep, sanding materials, filler, primers,base coats top coats and additives for the paints. that dosent even take into account the tools needed..



yeah.. i know it takes alot. 

IF i can get someone to print vinyl i'll do that


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 25, 2009)

get a sticker job done that would be easier. Just get a good high quality image.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2009)

someone laminated some picts to the sides of his comp and it looked really nice, I forgot who but its on TPU somewhere...


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 25, 2009)

does anyone know where the picture can be printed on vinyl then? link to a website etc?

mk ygpm


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 25, 2009)

found  a place. its $130 for a 20x19 sheet of vinyl for the side panel


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.casewraps.com/


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> http://www.casewraps.com/



Thanks

I emailed them


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2009)

here is another
http://graphxonline.com/products/pc_case_graphics.php


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2009)

I still want to see a pink x58 motherboard lol


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2009)

lol, not me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I still want to see a pink x58 motherboard lol



buy one and paint it pink


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> buy one and paint it pink


"Gather 'round everybody, world's 1st PINK motherboard".


----------



## Silverel (Mar 25, 2009)

Slyr7.62 said:


> "Gather 'round everybody, world's 1st PINK motherboard".



I thought Sapphire already did that in a horrible attempt to make a white mobo...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2009)

lol, I had one. It was white with red trim (I liked it, but there were a lot of bios issues)
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/Gruper/4.html


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, I had one. It was white with red trim (I liked it, but there were a lot of bios issues)
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/Gruper/4.html


 I never knew Sapphire made a mobo. Looks alright, @ least it's only a couple colors.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I'm thinking of modding another case. Cooler Master A840. Going to Grab the Black one.. I like the silver, but it's flipping $40 bucks more at Newegg! But the thing is about the same size as the Cosmos... I'm just wanting something different! It's ether that or a certain LL case.. I was going with the Raven, but I want to make everything Inside on water.. And the 79mm top would make me have to buy a DVI/HDMI swevil adapter... $20 bucks more...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 27, 2009)

put a skull on my video card that i painted the other day lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks good POS! really nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Looks good POS! really nice



thanks. took a few tries to get the stencil cut out to paint that.  thinking about doing my 7900GS next.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Mar 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I'm thinking of modding another case. Cooler Master A840. Going to Grab the Black one.. I like the silver, but it's flipping $40 bucks more at Newegg! But the thing is about the same size as the Cosmos... I'm just wanting something different! It's ether that or a certain LL case.. I was going with the Raven, but I want to make everything Inside on water.. And the 79mm top would make me have to buy a DVI/HDMI swevil adapter... $20 bucks more...



what an awesome case, i love it. post a worklog when you mod it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> what an awesome case, i love it. post a worklog when you mod it!



Well, I'm not thinking of getting ether case now.. I was talking with Binge about grabbing the Raven and told me about the Corsair Case that's coming out... So, I'm going wait on that baby... I hope I can get a price from Corsair on it... If to high... then Might grab one of the two.. 260 is the limit!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 27, 2009)

that corsair case is going to be at least $300


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Mar 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I'm not thinking of getting ether case now.. I was talking with Binge about grabbing the Raven and told me about the Corsair Case that's coming out... So, I'm going wait on that baby... I hope I can get a price from Corsair on it... If to high... then Might grab one of the two.. 260 is the limit!



the corsair should be between 250 and 300... its a great looking case, still i prefer the ATCS


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 27, 2009)

it should but it won't. look at it again. first were talking about corsair, second aluminum, third compartmentalized design, fourth hot swappable hard drives, fifth everything else! at the very least this case should compete with a TJ07 and that is $359 USD on newegg.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Mar 27, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> it should but it won't. look at it again. first were talking about corsair, second aluminum, third compartmentalized design, fourth hot swappable hard drives, fifth everything else! at the very least this case should compete with a TJ07 and that is $359 USD on newegg.



still, corsair has always been reasonable with prices... we'll see


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

I gotta a e mail in to Corsair.. With it being at the end of March, and some sites now saying April, I hope to get a price from them..


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 27, 2009)

the corsair will be a lian-li/silverstone price


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

POS, great job dude.  Love it


----------



## technicks (Mar 27, 2009)

Today i bought this thing.






Took it apart, drilled a few holes and result.











After i spend 2 hours routing all the cables properly and hooked up the power cable to the fan speed controller. I turned my pc on and the fans where making a very weird noise
So i disconnected everything and will return it tomorrow and get a new one. Hopefully it was a faulty one.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2009)

what brand was the fan controller?


----------



## technicks (Mar 27, 2009)

Revoltec.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

very nice fan controller!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very nice fan controller!


this is a better controller





Its a Zalman one. Notice the small heatsinks, when slowing down the fans there is a bit more resistance that causes heat. When looking at controllers look for heatsinks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> this is a better controller
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/zalman.jpg
> Its a Zalman one. Notice the small heatsinks, when slowing down the fans there is a bit more resistance that causes heat. When looking at controllers look for heatsinks



fan controllers need cooling?  I see people water cooling them in the future.


----------



## technicks (Mar 28, 2009)

But i really think the one i had was faulty. I can not imagine that it always makes such noise.
Also i tried full speed and lowest and no difference. With 1 fan and also with 4. But the weird noise that was coming from the fans did not disappear.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 28, 2009)

this is my new favorite. Sunbeam Rheobus used to be my favorite whats special about it? has more watts per channel, led's are not bright and it comes with 6x 3-pin extensions in the bundle. one thing I don't like is it doesn't have the little marks or notches around the knobs or on the aluminum panel to indicate the "speed" instead the led's brightness increases and decreases. some might actually like this because you can just reach over and see the light or the reflection on a wall etc.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 28, 2009)

ok. I thought the new Corsair case was all aluminum it's apparently steel with an aluminum bezel.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 28, 2009)

put me on the members list, im currently working on a top secret case......or it will be teh sweetness, im not joking either


----------



## MKmods (Mar 28, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> put me on the members list, im currently working on a top secret case......or it will be teh sweetness, im not joking either



Welcome 

really looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks and this link is no longer active you might want to take it off the list just a heads up

http://www.cooltechnica.com/


----------



## technicks (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah put me in to. I like this thread.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome

Thanks for your additions to the thread guys...


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 28, 2009)

Not sure but is the fan controller you listed PVM? Those make LEDs wonky sometimes.

My favorite Rheobus is the old tried and true SunBeam 4-pot.

But I have no complaints about the Zalman 6-pot.

And yes we must LC the fan controller too  With tiny little waterblocks that use 1/8" ID aquarium tubing


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 29, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Not sure but is the fan controller you listed PVM? Those make LEDs wonky sometimes.
> 
> My favorite Rheobus is the old tried and true SunBeam 4-pot.
> 
> ...


I think you mean p*W*m. I'm not sure about the fan controller though, sorry.

Water cool a fan controller? Lol, that's madness. Madness? This is TECH POWER UP!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 1, 2009)

*Mod Fodder*

Just got the neatest SFF case I could find to build a pink WaterPuter for my daughter 

Q Micra QV2E

http://www.pcdesignlab.com/Product-Qv2E

The link below has details on the construction and so on from the PCDlabs Forum.

http://www.pcdesignlab.com/smf/index.php?topic=356.msg3960#msg3960

Should be a fun project. Got the case unpainted so I can have it powdercoated here.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

I love that case.

I really really do.

Is it ATX?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Just got the neatest SFF case I could find to build a pink WaterPuter for my daughter
> 
> Q Micra QV2E
> 
> ...



CD, a guy on RRR got the same exact case you did, unpainted like you, to watercool it like you will do LOL

http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5828


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Is it ATX?


nope but with a bit of work it could be, lol

Here is a link to Craigs idea (his first Qmicra mod)
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1238792


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate the fact that they don't make small compact cases for ATX like that.

I mean come on.....lan events manufactures

I would love a small case like that ATX....that had a tray that I could pull out....

The damn DVD-Rom could be external for all I care........


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2009)

its actually pretty easy, I just got an old Qpack case back form a friend and was planning a 4 GPU comp in it. 
Im pretty sure the case makers figure no one cares that their comps run like shit, its cool enough to have a small cube.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll report back on my impressions of the little case that could when it arrives  I've watched the idea evolve for a couple of years now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2009)

ahhhh, CD has idea! Can't wait to see! 

I have no where to place a case like that.. just need to find something along the size of the cosmos! 

ATX cases are pretty nice. Just don't know how water would be to throw it in..


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2009)

i'm building my own SFF I spent a week searching for cases but this was the only one that really coincided with my plans but it's discontinued I think


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 1, 2009)

so ive started on my top secret project....does anyone know where i can buy molds for copper?...i cant seem to find any...or a place that can make molds...hehehe


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> i'm building my own SFF I spent a week searching for cases but this was the only one that really coincided with my plans but it's discontinued I think



looks like a qpack
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144139



Marineborn said:


> so ive started on my top secret project....does anyone know where i can buy molds for copper?...i cant seem to find any...or a place that can make molds...hehehe



thats beyond my skill level


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2009)

already seen the QPack. couple reasons I passed on the QPack was because of the gaping hole from ripping out the LCD (not that I couldn't cover it up), front fans are 80mm, no ventilated expansion slot covers and the front bezel is ahh.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 1, 2009)

Not be a phanbouy but Aerocool cases I've built in are just not built to a high standard. That couldhave changed.

About Copper Molds one way to go is have a graphite mold made for you...it's not that expensive. The kiln you will need to heat the metal is about $700 for the cheapest one. I've been looking into casting lately.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2009)

I only wanted it because it would of saved me a heap of electrical work. look at my design on the SFF link. (input is always welcome)


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> already seen the QPack. couple reasons I passed on the QPack was because of the gaping hole from ripping out the LCD (not that I couldn't cover it up), front fans are 80mm, no ventilated expansion slot covers and the front bezel is ahh.



the aero cool case looks like the exact same thing


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2009)

no it's different.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2009)

I must be missing something then


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Not be a phanbouy but Aerocool cases I've built in are just not built to a high standard. That couldhave changed.
> 
> About Copper Molds one way to go is have a graphite mold made for you...it's not that expensive. The kiln you will need to heat the metal is about $700 for the cheapest one. I've been looking into casting lately.



do you have teh linky


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 1, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I must be missing something then



the aero doesn't have a 3.5" external, handle or lcd instead it has a fan controller, 4x usb 2.0 ports, ventilated expansion slots and an extra internal 3.5" bay also I think the windows are removable.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 1, 2009)

from the picts it looks like an exact copy inside. The Aero one has better front features, 4 USBs and the fan controllers.

The inside looks like an exact copy though. 

The Qpack has the handle and underneath its vented (better than the Aero) The little temp gauge on the qpack is silly, but back in its day it was nice.

When I look at the picts it looks like the panels, mobo tray are all interchangeable between the 2 comps.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 1, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> do you have teh linky



I do not have any vendor to reccomend since I am still researching the process. I am interested in doing some silver casting but it's all about the same.

http://www.graphicast.com/graphicast-advantage.htm

That might explain why graphite casting is the way to go.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=graphite+mold+for+casting&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=
And that's a mess of different outfits offering the service.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2009)

good find... I like the qpack and aero better as there are the honeycomb holes for exhaust. 
(looks like bgears cheaped out a bit there)

And ur right , I like the slotted pci covers better on the Aero (they should sell them separate for all cases)


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 2, 2009)

MKmods said:


> good find... I like the qpack and aero better as there are the honeycomb holes for exhaust.
> (looks like bgears cheaped out a bit there)



bgears also has honey comb mesh? the rears of each case are the same except for expansion slot covers. anyways I think the cost went to this a touch sensitive led power reset panel in case you were wondering where the power and reset were 



MKmods said:


> I like the slotted pci covers better on the Aero (they should sell them separate for all cases)



Silverstone Aeroslots only problem is they are nickel plated so they kinda offset the look of a expansion slot overall I think every case should have these good for cooling, some expansion slot covers perforated holes are too small and build up dust these are perfect.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 2, 2009)

Teh sweetness...oh man...its gonna be sweet...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> bgears also has honey comb mesh? the rears of each case are the same except for expansion slot covers. anyways I think the cost went to this a touch sensitive led power reset panel in case you were wondering where the power and reset were
> 
> Silverstone Aeroslots only problem is they are nickel plated so they kinda offset the look of a expansion slot overall I think every case should have these good for cooling, some expansion slot covers perforated holes are too small and build up dust these are perfect.



I have been looking at my older qpack






here is the bgears one





I noticed the newer Qpack looks like the bgears one (without the extra vents)

PS: big thanks for the link to the slotted covers (I never saw those)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 2, 2009)

painted the mesh of my Antec 300 (cell pic)


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 2, 2009)

looking good!

I ordered some more crap for the Q Micra build...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

looking good POS


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2009)

changed the dimensions. now 15" length, 10" width, 9" height 
changed the window. now 11" length, 5" height
changed colour scheme added third stripe and added strokes beside each stripe for fade effect.
added ledge inside window to install gas spring so it doesn't touch the motherboard tray
added second thumb screw hole.

any ideas?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 3, 2009)

yep mount the PS, Hdd, and Optical drive below the mobo and you will have something there.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2009)

I will, decided to work on the outside first. stupid idea should of started with a frame first and work around it now I have to dissect the panels.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 3, 2009)

That will be sweet with the mobo at the level of the window...a different view than most cases. I like it.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to make a total falling res on top_with a 2ed res inside that did the AMD logo, and mabe a 3ed to do the ATi logo.

 I think it would be badass, then fall on to the rads on the door and make them total viable/

Now what kind of glue do I need for the plexiglass and where do you buy it>? Lowes

Wamart had no such thing today:shadedshu


Well? Good idea, Bad idea, crazy idea?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

bee, that is looking good bro


damulta, that would be crazy but man if you can pull it off, hats off to you bro.  Hey, so came across any chicks on the bus?


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 3, 2009)

You need to get it online at US Plastics or at a plastics shop in your locale. It's more of a solvent but it is called Cement. It fuses the two pieces together.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> You need to get it online at US Plastics or at a plastics shop in your locale. It's more of a solvent but it is called Cement. It fuses the two pieces together.



So they don't sell this where they sell the Plexiglas at"?

Ive been watching youtube videos on how to cut it. Use a touch to round corners and blabalbalba there are a ton of videos.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2009)

Damulta, it sounds like a good idea, just gotta get with some people that can get what you need.. Can't wait to see more of it! Looks good man!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 4, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> So they don't sell this where they sell the Plexiglas at"?
> 
> Ive been watching youtube videos on how to cut it. Use a touch to round corners and blabalbalba there are a ton of videos.



there is 2 types of glue/cement I used to bond Acrylic. 
One is very thin (like water, needs perfect flat surfaces to bond)
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=131


One is thicker and works better on un smooth surfaces
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=132&


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 4, 2009)

Exactly

The thin stuff leaves no line...very pro...the other if not carefull will look like you blew your nose all over your piece of work...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks

Will be ordering me some real soon.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Dr Mod Gods


First coat






Sanded down




My lights for running boards




I think they are going to work great




The new 24'' LCD installed




in action




From behind




PS3 test machine




Keyboard and mouse is still a Hmmmm





After that game FEAR I can't wait to have the sliding doors LOL it will be freaky
---

Ideas? throw them at me please, O my pay checks are finally rolling in.....I hate being broke...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

What I'm thinking about the chair is buying lawn furniture seat padding. I'm looking towards red.....but IDK.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Opps forgot this one






Now I'm thinking of installing cpu holder/CD case holder/ashtray/

Hmmmm


----------



## technicks (Apr 14, 2009)

D. That fucking awesome. I want one of those.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Build one, it would only take maybe 3 sheets of plywood. Maybe 4.....


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

very nice DaMulta.. I wonder if when that game was made if they had any clue how much more powerful comps were gonna be .

Lawn furniture pads are very durable and comfortable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

hey this is awesome dude!!!


----------



## Hutkikz (Apr 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> there is 2 types of glue/cement I used to bond Acrylic.
> One is very thin (like water, needs perfect flat surfaces to bond)
> http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=131
> 
> ...



Weld-on is the good stuff.
there is also other versions of this type of cement easier to find locally
its in the toy dept. in with the plastic models.

Testors liquid cement in the black bottle w/needle tip.
 NOT the old stuff in the tubes(plastic cement)

basicly a diff brand(rebranded?)of the same cement it is about midway 
between the 2 above in viscosity
I last serviced a outdoor sign we used it on(ran out of weld on) at 7yrs.
so I am sure it holds as well.

in hobby shops you might find Tenax 7R or Amboid, both are water thin like the no. 3
the key words to look for is "liquid cement"

since this is my first post i gotta say what a great place ya'll got here.
I'll get a pic of my mod in progress up here soon


----------



## MKmods (Apr 15, 2009)

Well thanks for the great info and welcome to the club and TPU


----------



## Hutkikz (Apr 19, 2009)

ok as promised here are pics of my mod
the idea was to make room in my cm690 for a removable
watercooling tray by adding 6 inches behind the motherboard
this allowed room for the hard drives there also, accessed thru a door on the rear
it will retain the factory look on the outside and bring that look to the interior

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm220/hutkikz/


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow, that case mod is pretty sweet looking man! really sweet looking!

Now, I have a problem in thinking.. What case to go and get.. 

What I'm thinking of due to me wanting a case with full water set up.

Silverstone TJ-07 
MM U2-UFO Opti-1203
MM Pinnacle 24

So, what do you guys think? I'll be buying it in the next few weeks.. Just don't know which I should grab.. something different.. Which is making me lean towards the U2-UFO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

cold, how about just get all three


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2009)

I say the Silverstone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I say the Silverstone



on a serious note, I agree


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 19, 2009)

TJ-07. I'm just not blown away by the MM cases.

DaMulta I like the progress. That just needs some snazzy graphics splashed across the exterior...something totally made up but that sounds and looks real 

I also like the rope lighting. I have some from X-mas that I was wondering how to use...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 19, 2009)

lol, ask 10 different people ur gonna get 10 different answers


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> on a serious note, I agree



You just want me to get the same case as you!  J/k 



CyberDruid said:


> TJ-07. I'm just not blown away by the MM cases.
> QUOTE]
> Yeah, I'm with you somewhat on the whole MM cases. I'm just really wanting to throw everything in to one case, and that U2 case just caught my eye.. Thinking of the way Smee is doing  the Blank Box.. But, looking to something else because of no "tools" to do so.. Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 19, 2009)

Still somewhat a n00b, but learning (hopefully fast).

Here's a link to a blog I used to update from time to time, it has my very first mod in it (Via C7-D based wooden box as well as some funny benchmarks of the thing - Like running Crysis on a Via C7-D 1.5Ghz with a PCI based 8500GT), as well as another mod I made (and currently am restoring):
http://direwolf007.blogspot.com/

My current project is in my sig (AMD Project Omega). Currently developing my abilities with priming metal cases, multiple coats of paint and putting a protective coat above it. My previous paint job did not last very long (lack of patience and a very poor choice of paint).

I don't really have much in the way of experience to offer at the moment, but this will hopefully change with my next project (After the AMD rig I got something quite special cooking up).


----------



## MKmods (Apr 19, 2009)

glad you stopped by Yukikaze.. welcome to the club...
(I really enjoyed your blog on the mini ITX build, glad to hear a honest opinion)

Cold Storm:
I vote make ur own....but my next choice is the MM Pinnacle 24 (of those 3), I like that its made here in the US and it looks like it has the best cooling of all the options.


----------



## technicks (Apr 19, 2009)

Finaly i can fit my side panel again. After mounting the rad at the back i could not get the panel to shut anymore. Today my friend brought me some very thin cutting discs for my angle grinder and i cut a piece out of the panel. Came out pretty nice.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 19, 2009)

nicely done, looks pro.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Cold Storm:
> I vote make ur own....but my next choice is the MM Pinnacle 24 (of those 3), I like that its made here in the US and it looks like it has the best cooling of all the options.



I could grab two low end cases, and build my own. just the fact i don't have but a screw driver to do it all..  
I'll be thinking, and thinking some more on this.

Tech: I'm glad you've been able to throw that side panel on there man! Very Pro. Look to it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta, I bet that pod gaming thing is super atmospheric at night, I cant imagine playing fear / doom 3 in it. haha.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm thinking about turning this into  a water block during normal use.


http://rybamcz.boo.pl/kontenery/CPU Semi-solid rev.4/cpu1.jpg












http://rybamcz.boo.pl/kontenery/CPU Semi-solid rev.4/cpu5.jpg[/QUOTE]



Install a quirk(how do you spell that) on top then run one water line down to the bottom into a small shower head






Then have the fluid come out the top.


I think I'm going to change the phase into a water chiller.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2009)

That sounds like a "different" idea. Maybe able to do it.. Lot of modding ahead for it.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2009)

Turning a skateboard wheel into a shower head...now that's thinking outside the box


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

think it would work?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2009)

Now would it perform better even with dry ice/LN2 if I went and had it nickel plated first? That way I would not have the Alum and Copper mix........


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2009)

That, I can't tell ya Damulta... Well, it's about the time to get everything ordered for the new case and build.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you are best served using it for it's intended function. Sorry to be so boring 

Been working on an external cooler and bent up some acrylic today using a neat device I got from US Plastics. It's a heating strip you just plug in and lay over the acrylic. It's about an inch wide and 24" long and gets hot enough to bend 1/4" acrylic in about 20 minutes.

I experimented with trying to get a wide radius bend but it was not possible because the strip is so narrow. If I lay two of the heaters side by side I could probably get it to bend around a broomstick (I haveonly one). As it was it still came out pretty tasty.




































Laying up shellac now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

CD... That leaves me speechless like everything I see from you..

Well, I'm going with the Pennacle 24 case from Mountain Mods. I've been talking with them the last few days, and so I got Ton of thoughts on what I can do.. Plus going to see about getting the window etched...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

I want to go hang out at Cybers and Mkmods house for a week or so!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I want to go hang out at Cybers and Mkmods house for a week or so!



+1 but cyber scares me


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1 but cyber scares me



-1

Cyber is the shit! He just likes to blow things up lol and drink moon shine!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I want to go hang out at Cybers and Mkmods house for a week or so!



ur welcome anytime.... Remember  in  Nevada hookers are legal and booze is free..


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 27, 2009)

It's done.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2009)

Elegant


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

CD thats just awesome.  I'll walk right by that in a house and not even notice its computer releated


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks gorgeous!  I love the acryl with that wood, and the shiny shiny bolts


----------



## technicks (Apr 27, 2009)

Freakin awesome CD. Like said. Very elegant.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDop89fiugg
A vid of it at the halfway point during assembly


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 28, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDop89fiugg
> A vid of it at the halfway point during assembly



I have a similar idea for my future watercooling setup (Building an external box for it), but there is no way I can make anything look as good.

This is absolutely awesome.


----------



## lilkiduno (May 3, 2009)

hey guys, so i have a few questions... i am a n00b at moding, but i am moding my AMD's case
1. i know about drilling out the rivits, but what size drill bit is good?

2. how do i rivit my case back together?

3. i have a Xclio 250mm fan, i changed the LEDs but now the fan won't spin any advice?


----------



## King Wookie (May 3, 2009)

CD your handiwork is amasing! I am in awe!


----------



## MKmods (May 3, 2009)

WOW! you really fixed up those scratches. Bet ur daughter is gonna love it.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

I made a pig's ear out of silk purse now didn't I?




Just an insider comment on the affair: the powdercoat guys said the 320grit sanding marks showed right through the pink. It was not until the clear sparkle top coat that they were sure it would fly. They are pretty picky and probably would have had to redo it if the scratches showed. So if 320 grit scratches show through single layer gloss powdercoat what do you think 60 grit grinder swirls would do? It just shows that even someone with the  talent and wherewithal to start a PC factory can still learn something...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

Cyberdruid... Your making me want a pink box now!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

I never stopped my yearning for pink box...

BTW I have enough material left over todo 2-3 PC cases. Or a chopper. Malibu Barbie Edition West Coast Chopper? I bet Mikey could do a fine job on that.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I never stopped my yearning for pink box...
> 
> BTW I have enough material left over todo 2-3 PC cases. Or a chopper. Malibu Barbie Edition West Coast Chopper? I bet Mikey could do a fine job on that.



Hey, e mail them and see if they'll do it! I bet there is some strange Barbie "1 Zillion year" ann... lol...


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

I can see Paulie taking that for a ride with a long blonde wig under his skullcap


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I can see Paulie taking that for a ride with a long blonde wig under his skullcap



lmao.. you know he'd do it! Man, would he do it... Shit, I think Mikey would have to tag along on the speed bike!

 Beep, Beep!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

I'm man enough to ride a pink bike. I've got an old Triumph that needs some love. My boy already has his sights set on the Buell... Maybe a pink cafe racer for my girl. Sporty...but not too fast. 

We are wayyyy OT


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I'm man enough to ride a pink bike. I've got an old Triumph that needs some love. My boy already has his sights set on the Buell... Maybe a pink cafe racer for my girl. Sporty...but not too fast.
> 
> We are wayyyy OT



lol.. Man, there we go... I'll come up for the weekend, and we'll do a nice little movie on the pink rider!  

Man... My mountain mod case is still in processing... Got so many things thinking out about that case!!! Might have to e mail him to see if I can pay more for shipping..  even if it sits here 3 weeks...


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

I just saw these
http://www.titanuscomputers.com/category-s/53.htm
I bet they would be fun to mod the hell out of....

the bulldozer one looks like it could be easily modded to a Transformers theme.... (new TF movie coming soon)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2009)

I saw them some where a while back.. Does look "different"... Auzentech has had some cases out for a while at newegg..


lmao.. just saw that Auzentech has the GMC brand cases...  I know they didn't have it a while back! Might even buy one for my uncles rig.. I know it won't be oc'ed..


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

Thx CS, I never saw them on Newegg before...guess I better learn to explore a bit


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thx CS, I never saw them on Newegg before...guess I better learn to explore a bit



hey, we all explore.. Just sometimes the Millions of items just don't click right away.. Newegg has to many "named cases" to even know what they have or don't... Man, even I had to hit the edit because I didn't "explore" enough when I posted that message.. 

It's like when I order food for the kitchen.. Sysco has names for everything differently... ex. The hotdog with dough around them ..... "Frank N PUFF" or hard boiled eggs for retail sell... "Crack'N'Snack" Sh1t.. looking threw our Online recipe guide... Fried Catfish is called battered Ostariophysi... No sh1t on that...


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

dam now you made me hungry....
(thanks again)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2009)

Hey, any time man! and if you feel like getting sick in Florida.. Come to my hospital.. Only place I know that you'll see business around the area coming because of how good the food is! No Lie there!


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

I've always wanted a Pink sports car....maybe the reason in every NFS I play I always have one....


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

well if I ever come across a Pink sports car for a good deal  Il hook you up DaMulta...
(lol, when I was a teenager I had a chance to get a Lambo, it was purple with white interior and belonged to a Saudi prince. Dam that was 1 ugly color)


----------



## Taz100420 (May 4, 2009)

Im pissed!
I just broke my LAST piece of plexiglass when I was cutting out a piece for my side case window.....I had 6 inches left to cut, went to move it and it snapped off..... Damn it, almost done with the case besides the front panel and paint. Now i have to wait and find some more plexiglass or find some acrylic......


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

Picts?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2009)

D!!!!!! I got it!!!!! The CD's case got me thinking, and now the last two posts... The "PimP" Knight Rider!!!!!!!!


Pickin' up the H0's while taking out the trash with the "Pinky"!


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

rofl lol Cold


sorry to hear taz!


----------



## Taz100420 (May 4, 2009)

Time to take a trip around town tomorrow lol.

I threw out the plexiglass I was so mad and it broke even more......

Ill have some pics soon when I get the time to take them lol


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

I can understand! Sometimes that's just how you cool off is by destroying things. Have you seen Cybers youtube channel yet ROFL


----------



## CyberDruid (May 4, 2009)

I've got some stuff I need to destroy all stockpiled for "one of those" days.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I've got some stuff I need to destroy all stockpiled for "one of those" days.



Do you shoot the stuff or blow it up?

I just shoot stuff.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 4, 2009)

Tannerite let's you do both. In fact I still want tomod a case with destructive forces...rip mangle and shred it then put the PC parts back in


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

I for one want to see more videos with that gun!


----------



## Taz100420 (May 4, 2009)

I've smashed many mouses from them just stopping. Then I would heave them across the room, hopefully missing someones head, and break into a million pieces all over my room. My mouse and keyboard I am using now has survived a couple tosses. Microsh@ft products are strong! Except for the mouses scroll wheel, its ghettoized now!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 4, 2009)

I've got a lightly damaged heavily modded Lian Li V2100B. Not sure what the hell to do with it. Has cutouts for stuff that simply doesn't exist. Seems like a modder's wet dream. Already has a very nice window and vent on the mobo-view side panel and a very nice trim piece over a pair of 120mm cutouts on the blindside panel. I don't want to post a picture of it for personal reasons...just trying to figure out how to best find this beast a home. Custom powdercoated on every piece of raw aluminum...black anodized elsewhere. It's a $300 case with 3 times that in mods...ready to accept a PA120.3 on the bottom and a GTX240 or MCR220 on the side. Plus a host of accessoried either hand fabricated or powdercoated...

But it's got some minor damage...

Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2009)

I'd like to see that,its very similar to my PC-201B.All i've done at the moment,is cut a window in the panel.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 4, 2009)

This one suffered some shipping damage after it was modded. It's been stripped and shelved until I figure out where it's going. I have enough PC cases and stuff here to keep me busy for a long time...so this one is just going to gather dust.


----------



## Taz100420 (May 4, 2009)

Heres some pics:

Side window in which I broke the plexiglass cutting it out:






Front 120mm Fan cut out the grill:





Rear 80mm fan grills cutout:





And one of the messy inside, dont ask about the HDD......





Plus I have cut out the diamond design on the mobo tray for extra airflow over the back of the mobo
I still need to drill a screw hole for the vid card to secure it. Work in progress!


----------



## MKmods (May 4, 2009)

nicely done


----------



## DaMulta (May 22, 2009)

ROFL 

POWER WHEEL MODDING!
http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?t=554


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

the kid needs a helmet:shadedshu

I really liked the last one with the yamaha motor...


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2009)

Helmets are for sises! lol

Don't you remember making fun of the kids whos partents made them wear helmets when bike riding?

Live life a little I say!


----------



## MKmods (May 23, 2009)

I never had a helmet (probably why Im so screwed up)


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2009)

Either did I and I have had some major bike wreaks in my time. Maybe that's what is wrong with me too lol....


----------



## SystemViper (May 23, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I'm man enough to ride a pink bike. I've got an old Triumph that needs some love. My boy already has his sights set on the Buell... Maybe a pink cafe racer for my girl. Sporty...but not too fast.
> 
> We are wayyyy OT



i had a old triumph t-500 tiger when i was 17, black and chrome with straight pipes, man i loved that bike, and so did the ladies....
man i miss it...  brings back so many non-responsible years


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 23, 2009)

I had a suzuki X7 when i was 17,was a two stroke twin,i had microns on it.Was a whole heap of fun that bike.Had a powerband at 5500rpm,and soon as it hit that it was a beast.

I made myself a custom psu plate for my pc201 case.Instead of two psu's,now it has the psu at the bottom and a 120mm fan above it.I am gonna fit some MM hdd plates to the fan and put my hdd's there.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

All right guys. Throwing this out there.. I got the Pinnacle 24 case and I was wondering what the Safest way to wire all the fans together? I don't want to use a fan controller. 

I will have 3 of the aerocool Xtreme 120mm fans for the front .50a
Then 4 Scythe Slip Stream 120mm fans for the top .53a

Thanks for anything and everything.


----------



## MKmods (May 24, 2009)

When I do stuff like that I cut the tach wire off and connect the reds and the blacks together and go.

If you use the mobo fan headers I remember hearing from a mobo mfgr thet the headers are designed for about .25A each so I never hook fans to the mobo (better to use all the power for important things)

a normal small PS wire is between 18ga and 16g. They can handle about 16-22A (thats a LOT of fans)

the tiny used in some fan plugs is about 24-26ga and that can handle 2 to 3A.

Try to give your self a bit of extra room (dont run 4A on a 3A wire) and you will be safe.

Also wires in free air (not wrapped in tubes or sealed) can handle even more power as the airflow around them carries away the heat.

One other thing--- if you wire a 12V fan (pos) wire to the yellow of the PS and the fans black wire (ground) to the red wire on the PS(5V line) the fans will spin slower and use about 7V.
(handy to slow down really fast fans)

LOL, Deja Voo


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

all right, so just throw out the yellow wires, and go red and black. 

So, if I wire the front 3 together, and use a extender to connect the 3 to the top, and then connect the 4 that will be on the rad. together.. It will be good? After all that connect it all to just one molex connector and then psu?


Deja Vu! Da be it! D... I see you watching... call me man!


----------



## MKmods (May 24, 2009)

well if the fans were .5A (1/2 an amp) and the wire could run 16A than technically you could run up to 32 of the fans on a single line. (but I wouldnt, I may try 30)

With motors (and fans) Power needed varies, like a bit more to start the fan and while running less.

Thx Cold Storm for the good question..


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

all right. So, I'll be going to wire the fans up then. Get it all going. Place the order for the Aceocool fans, a sleeving kit for any odds and ends, then wait..


----------



## DaMulta (May 25, 2009)

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/how_to/4318067.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/how_to/4318067.html



is there any pictures to that other than the first page?  Man thats pretty crazy.  What do you guys think about that?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 25, 2009)

The pipe runs are very long,looks cool though.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 25, 2009)

Oh NOes they stole mah Ideer...again.  At least they didn't steal the "tubeless LC" part of mah brainchild.

And acrylic for a desk top is mondo retardation...it'll be scratched and crappy looking in no time. That's why people use Glass.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 25, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Oh NOes they stole mah Ideer...again.  At least they didn't steal the "tubeless LC" part of mah brainchild.
> 
> And acrylic for a desk top is mondo retardation...it'll be scratched and crappy looking in no time. That's why people use Glass.



+1


----------



## DaMulta (May 26, 2009)

We took a WWE Shoe Box, ATi Pins, 3 Cathode, 4 80mm FAN, and 2 12v 1Amp plugs. Started using a 24v but kind of was scared of a house fire when the lights became super hot!

For the past few days(he has had a blast tho!)





TODAY!!!





TeH STAGE!






From the stage! Notice two power plug ins. I was using a 24v but then backed off that idea...






And the fight about to begin





The CROWD IS GOING CRAZY





Dimming the lights on count down





Red always on stage lights





THE FIGHT IS OVER!!!






A better look at the entrance


----------



## technicks (May 26, 2009)

Thats so cool.


----------



## crtecha (May 26, 2009)

Thats really awesome damulta!!!!!  Man all I had was one Jake the Snake action figure when I was a kid......


----------



## MKmods (May 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is there any pictures to that other than the first page?  Man thats pretty crazy.  What do you guys think about that?



Considering it was done by a company (with 10x the resources of any of us) it looks very sloppy, add to that the dangerous light tubes (should have used LEDs built into the edges). They should have used thicker material, drilled it out and ran the coolant through the top/bottom panel.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

D thats sick!!!  haha lotta thought put into that heh?


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2009)

Nope that was all on the fly LOL

I still LOL at busting out a 24volt DC converter(I didn't know I had one...hell my pump is going on that baby!) Those lights started to met out of their covers ROFL.

The fan stack looked really cool! 


In da morning he wants to make a stand for the people and then make a youtube video fight LOL

Hell he wanted to make a youtube film all day but the camara is starting to act crazy. I not have to hit it against something to turn on, and something have to do it so it will zoom in and out.....yep the old just hit it method works on it very very well LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

haha I have found that method to be very effective D, especially on hard drives   just kidding 

But man thats was some creative stuff bro


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2009)

I has a fresh idea today!

Make the case out of wood/pebbles(it would feel more as one at least to me....)

Then on the tray. Make a rock waterwall reservoir sealed in with glass;so the parts don't get wet, AND you could install a motherboard ontop of the working waterwall.

Use a rock/granite/anything on a textured tile sheet(tile that you would use in your kitchen floor) and make a small collector to make sure all the water would run down at the same time(like in water fall res by Cyber)

outcome would look like this but with your motherboard installed on top








I think it would look super kool!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 8, 2009)

pretty sweet idea, very artsy fartsy...

you could call it the "Serenity" mod
(my fav movie)


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not up to skill to make something like that. BUT other people are like you MK lol.

Just throwing the idea out to be used maybe.....


----------



## MKmods (Jun 8, 2009)

Speaking of ideas I have a "News Flash" for all you modders........

in the last year I have gone through 5 different Dremels( had a 200 series, two 300 series and two 400 series)...they are just not designed for our hobby (more like working with balsa wood)..

My last one died a week ago and I wasent looking forward to buying another just to have it fail..(+ I was broke)

So I went to my local WalMart and picked up a Black & Decker RTX
http://www.blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=10951

First they are $25 (not $69 like the Dremel)

Second- the chuck is knurled so a wrench isant needed

Third-The spindle is lockable, you flip a lever and dont have to hold down a button

Fourth- It just seems like it has more power and seems not to skip around/jump as much as the Dremel did..

Fifth- it uses all the Dremel attachments I have laying around (and have yet to use, lol)

I give the Black & Decker RTX 2 big fricken thumbs up


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2009)

I have one of these for my normal Dremel





http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=94685-353-225-01&lpage=none

Makes working with a Dremel a lot easier....imo


Came with it in the kit they sell....




http://doitbest.com/Main.aspx?PageI...338566&utm_content=6790&utm_campaign=DATAFEED


----------



## MKmods (Jun 8, 2009)

I have one of those too DaMulta...lucky the attachments fit the B&D RTX....


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2009)

U like using that little gadget as well lol 

That's good to know that it would hit on another brand like that!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 8, 2009)

LOL, I have ALL the Dremel gadgets... But I have never used any of them

Basically all I do is use the dremel with the 1.5" reinforced cutoff wheels....


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I have ALL the Dremel gadgets... But I have never used any of them
> 
> Basically all I do is use the dremel with the 1.5" reinforced cutoff wheels....



Do use the speedclic spindles and wheels? I'm wondering if they are worth getting.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 8, 2009)

No way Jose...I am way to cheap to use those fancy schmancy gadgets....

Here is what I use
http://www.widgetsupply.com/page/WS/PROD/dremel-cut-off-fiberglass-wheel/XWX5-1625

I used to pay about $1 each for the disks till I started getting them in 100 packs at Widget...


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mines too cheap to be called a dremel  haha. Comes with that handy bendy extender pen grip atachment mind, and that is useful.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Mines too cheap to be called a dremel  haha. Comes with that handy bendy extender pen grip atachment mind, and that is useful.



Hey, as long as it does the job.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 14, 2009)

Thnx for the reply MK......


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2009)

I am always going on how case mfgrs are so slow to embrace the future than I saw this today....




Thermaltake BMW Level 10 PC Case

Dam I better hurry the hell up before they pass me up.. Well done BMW/Thermaltake...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, it's a nice twist into things.. I gotta say that. Quite nicely done.. just gotta see how to "water" it all!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am always going on how case mfgrs are so slow to embrace the future than I saw this today....
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/level-10-pc-case.jpg
> Thermaltake BMW Level 10 PC Case
> 
> Dam I better hurry the hell up before they pass me up.. Well done BMW/Thermaltake...



My thoughts exactly. I felt like I had dropped the ball. I shoulda built a prototype of this...but I never thought of it


----------



## intel igent (Jun 16, 2009)

guess i'm still too bad for the "bad boy" club


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2009)

intel igent said:


> guess i'm still too bad for the "bad boy" club



 Too bad no, A Pest yes...


----------



## intel igent (Jun 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Too bad no, A Pest yes...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA      

you are a real character Mark 

you and i both know the TRUTH and that's all that matter's


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am always going on how case mfgrs are so slow to embrace the future than I saw this today....
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/level-10-pc-case.jpg
> Thermaltake BMW Level 10 PC Case
> 
> Dam I better hurry the hell up before they pass me up.. Well done BMW/Thermaltake...



i like the idea... but i TT quality is far from good... when LiLi, coolermaster or silverstone will try something new i'll be all for it!
the Level 10 case is not that sharp looking... seems a bit photochopped in that pic really


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am always going on how case mfgrs are so slow to embrace the future than I saw this today....



Did you miss this thread?? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96089


Right, here's a challenge: Mod a case out of the Dremel Box!!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2009)

I totally missed that, thanks for the link


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 16, 2009)

That lvl 10 case is putrid.The cooling will suck and so will the wiring.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 17, 2009)

tigger said:


> That lvl 10 case is putrid.The cooling will suck and so will the wiring.



No, honestly tigger tell us how you really feel

With some refinement it could be really nice. However if they think they are gonna sell it for $750 right now well they are in for a big shock...

Its funny how cases can solicit such strong opinions...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 22, 2009)

Heres my putrid case.

Just a couple of pics showing my custom made psu plate for my case and my freshly fitted top extraction fan.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 22, 2009)

I bet that makes a significant difference in temps.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 22, 2009)

I cant work out whether to have it blowing in or out though.

What do you think of the psu plate? i know its not perfect but i think its ok.My hd's are fitted to the fan on the plate on some MM hdd plates.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

Exhaust fans are always at a shortage on cases, having two 120mm ones is excellent. Also I am surprised how many do not cut out the silly perforated/stamped grills like you did. 
Well done.

One thing I would try is to reverse the TT fan in the top to supply cool air to the GPU. 

Do you have smaller fans cooling the GPU? if so they will be blowing at the GPU and the orange TT fan is fighting them for air. By reversing the TT fan it will supply cool outside air directly to the GPU.

I bet your Hdds are happy with you for the good cooling they receive.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have done it that way now.Its dropped my gpu temp quite a bit.My hdd temps are really quite good too,i thought it was quite innovative the way i fitted my hdd's there.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 22, 2009)

I am surprised more people (and the case manufacturers) dont mount the Hdds that way as well. They should last longer by running cooler, and eliminating the silly Hdd cages thay include in all the cases would save then $$ too..

That MM Hdd plate idea is brilliant in its simplicity...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 22, 2009)

Most hdd cages in the front of cases are rubbish,they are far too restrictive of airflow.The only exception i can think of is lian li,the way they mount the cages at the bottom of the bigger cases.

Edit-heres a better pic of my hdd's in the plates


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, the MM hdd system is one of a kind and sweet! I'm trying to work on my loop to allow the hdd system to hook into my mobo tray fan.. Just gotta see how to set it all up.. I guess when I cut the side panel for teh rad I'll be able to do it all quite well.. We'll see..


Looking good Tigger, looking good man!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 23, 2009)

*Some mods on the LL B10*

The B10 reminds me of the classic LL boxes of yesteryear...except much better in design and construction.

And of course a classic box needs a classic _Blowhole_ mod.





I use a template and backing board scrwed together.





I removed the majority of the material with a holesaw 3/8" smaller than my desired hole then route the remaining lip flush to the template.










I like the removable top panel..it'll be easier to line in neoprene too.





Laying out for a 120mm hole in the floor of the chassis










Same process with the template/holesaw/router.

Next I route a window into the virgin sidepanel














Window will frame the mobo and nothing else.





using ply strips for a router template





Sticking them down with mounting tape to the blue tape on the side panel





This also helps protect the panel if you want to use a jigsaw.





I use a Fein saw instead as it is less agressive and won't bend the panel





Then step drill to connect the slices so the piece falls out





Sacrifical piece of ply backs up the panel during the work. Now time to route it flush.





By taking care to protect the face of the panel only the bright strip on the edge where the router pared down the aluminum shows...and frankly it looks good that way. A Sharpie will disappear that in a jiff.

And finally a couple of cable management holes in the mobo tray





I added a hole for the 24pin and a slot for the Front Panel stuff.





Located the hole to be partially hidden under the mobo.





Ready for the window. Mounting tape will make for a super sanitary installation


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 23, 2009)

That's all I can say... That's some sweet looking stuff man. Yeah, it bring back some memories.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 23, 2009)

The B10 is so damn expensive though compared to say a PC7. I would probably be happier turning a PC7 into a B10 than the other way around 

I have no love for all the tool-less gizmos and I'd just as soon line it in neoprene myself after maaking the window than removing the stuff LL installed before I put in a window...ya know?

But for someone that is not likely to do the mods the B10 is pretty damn spiffy as it ships.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I get what your saying. I would feel the same way about it. I so wanted to grab just two small cases and make it into a masterpiece, but thought it would cost to much to do it with buying of the tools.. Later to find, the "easier way" shows more money to be pounded on then you'd think... Man, I wish someone would of pushed me the other way! lol..


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 23, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> The B10 reminds me of the classic LL boxes of yesteryear...except much better in design and construction.
> 
> And of course a classic box needs a classic ...ke for a super sanitary installation




Man... thank you for this - This will help so much when I am ready to do my next mod.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 23, 2009)

That's what this thread's about I guess  Modding for modders


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 23, 2009)

CD, you and MK should start a modding school!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out this incredibly sexy Hex Mesh I have a couple of sheets of....





Is that not the BOMB?





Just to give you a perspective of the scale of the hex

I made some filter carriers out of it






They go in this cabinet I built






The grain in the hardwood parts of the cabinet is pretty wild...





An we all like shiney stuff. Spent 5 hours on the buffing wheel getting this thing ready to ship...





Dual 480 Rads in an aluminum frame I made from angle on the bandsaw...

And how about this custom crate for the whole deal 






The thing has to go to Norway

I love my job


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 24, 2009)

shiny :drool:

And that mesh is hot shit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

beautiful work CD    love the mesh also


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 24, 2009)

moar pics CD! moar!


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd love to find some mesh like that. It's perfect for so many things.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 24, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> I'd love to find some mesh like that. It's perfect for so many things.



I would be terrible surprised if there is not a local distributor for perforated sheet metal in your area.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2009)

all right guys. Big Question. I just got done wiring up all the fans in hte MM case. three on the front, 4 on the rad, and then left the back to seperate because of the fact one is on the mobo tray, but I sleeved the two and the one that will be blowing onto the videocards.. So 10 in all.. I've wired it up so that it all goes off one molex header... After 15 mins of it being on and looking to see how it does, the motors on the fans where warm to touch... Is that common  to have? or should I have spaced it on to two headers?

7 fans are teh Scythe Slip Stream 1900rpm fans at .53a
3 fans are the AeroCool Xtreme fans at .5a max

Thanks for the help.

Edit: Forgot some key things... 

PSU: Cooler Master Real Pro 750w. The one I'm just testing everything on.. it has 19amps per 4 rails.. so with it being 5 amps total, would that be the reason? Then if so I probably wouldn't have to worry to much on the Corsair HX1000?

The fans are in the MM case, not outside of anything, or on a table...

Also, I don't have but the front and rad fans secure to the case.. I have the others with just two screws at a angle.. could it be vibration?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> beautiful work Mark    love the mesh also



lol, im Mark..he is CD



Cold Storm said:


> all right guys. Big Question. I just got done wiring up all the fans in hte MM case. three on the front, 4 on the rad, and then left the back to seperate because of the fact one is on the mobo tray, but I sleeved the two and the one that will be blowing onto the videocards.. So 10 in all.. I've wired it up so that it all goes off one molex header... After 15 mins of it being on and looking to see how it does, the motors on the fans where warm to touch... Is that common  to have? or should I have spaced it on to two headers?
> 
> 7 fans are teh Scythe Slip Stream 1900rpm fans at .53a
> 3 fans are the AeroCool Xtreme fans at .5a max
> ...



what gauge wire are you using to run all the fans. And are u using a controller or just straight?(controllers get hot when you turn them down)

It dosent seem like its too many fans on 1 line at all. Remember just because a fan says .53A dosent mean its that all the time.(usually its less)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, im Mark..he is CD



woopsy i had a poopsy.  Bro your work and his work are both awesome, its easy to get confused.

My apologies CD I mean mark 

I have edited my post so that mark doesnt get mad, dammit, I mean CD hahahahahah


----------



## MKmods (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks CP


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey MK, do new fans require a burn in to loosen up, maybe causing a bit more motor heat for the maiden voyage?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks CP



no problem "Mark"


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 27, 2009)

Come one guys someone do my waterwall case idea ROFL.

I really want to see it in action LOL.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Hey MK, do new fans require a burn in to loosen up, maybe causing a bit more motor heat for the maiden voyage?



They shouldnt need a burn in. Those fans are pretty cheaply made, while they are off spin one and see if it spins freely or if there is any resistance or vibration.

One of the reasons I work a lot with the Silenx fans because of my mod to them as well as their quality internally is pretty good. I disassemble each one, clean it good (remove the grease) and replace it with different lubes (depending what I have laying around) My fave is high temp brake grease (comes in little packets from my local auto parts store for .99)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> what gauge wire are you using to run all the fans. And are u using a controller or just straight?(controllers get hot when you turn them down)
> 
> It dosent seem like its too many fans on 1 line at all. Remember just because a fan says .53A dosent mean its that all the time.(usually its less)



I used 22g wire. The normal fan gauge wire.. I didn't use anything besides scrap wires from cutting.. 

I'm not using a controller, don't like controllers since I did it with my Cosmos system...

I did a second run for 15 mins and the fans wheren't as hot as the first time..


----------



## MKmods (Jun 27, 2009)

Glad it fixed itself like SP mentioned....

22ga is the min I would use for 120mm fans (18 is better)

If you get bored here is a quicky on greasing the fans

first find the back side, remove the sticker






Than the dust/grease plug





Than the small white plastic snap ring (I use tiny screwdrivers)





Than I use brake cleaner to clean the parts (evaporates quickly with not much residue)





Than I just grease the shaft(just a little) and a dab in the bearings hole before installing the blade





Than just reverse the assembly and voila!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## MKmods (Jun 27, 2009)

anytime...I just happened to have a bunch of those fans laying around...

In the first post I put a link to a wiki that shows how many amps for each wire gauge
http://wiki.xtronics.com/index.php/Wire-Gauge_Ampacity

Just because you can run wire at it limit dosent mean you should, I always try to build in a bit of leeway by using the next larger gauge wire. Also wires that are tightly wrapped and in tubes wont run as much current as wires in free air (thats how I did my GPU power wires on the Qpack mod) so take that into consideration as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Fans where running last night while I was cleaning up the mess I had on my desk from all the wiring.. No heat from the fans.. Don't know quite what it was..

Now, if I can get a straight answer from MM on the custom top I'll be almost all set to go.. And start my next project.. Mini water system in HTPC! glah....


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the fan breakdown Mark. But the Silenx have no rubber plug right? They are just sealed with the sticker I thought. Hence the inevitable leaks...

I should try rebuilding them (as expensive as they are).


----------



## MKmods (Jun 30, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Thanks for the fan breakdown Mark. But the Silenx have no rubber plug right? They are just sealed with the sticker I thought. Hence the inevitable leaks...
> 
> I should try rebuilding them (as expensive as they are).



On the 25mm ones (thickness) I actually had to drill out the center. The 38mm versions have a small plug under the sticker.

Because of the cost ($$$$$) definately rebuild them.. Il take apart the green one I got from you last week tomorrow.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2009)

did the tpu case ever take off?


----------



## KH0UJ (Jun 30, 2009)

bump for my stars to go up no just kidding


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, so after building my first case mod (Freeman's Box ) I got a taste of the how much fun it was to take something and make it your own. I have enough extra parts to build another pc and decided to make a custom case. Not my own constructed case, but an object that was meant for something else. After lots and lots of idea's I decided to transform an old type writer. I am tying to be original so has anyone ever seen a type writer mod? I hope not cause I am starting a project log soon. 

Here is an example pic of my idea, what do your guys think? 




(Image is just a rough draft)


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Ok, so after building my first case mod (Freeman's Box ) I got a taste of the how much fun it was to take something and make it your own. I have enough extra parts to build another pc and decided to make a custom case. Not my own constructed case, but an object that was meant for something else. After lots and lots of idea's I decided to transform an old type writer. I am tying to be original so has anyone ever seen a type writer mod? I hope not cause I am starting a project log soon.
> 
> Here is an example pic of my idea, what do your guys think?
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/Newmod.jpg
> (Image is just a rough draft)



that would be sick


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 30, 2009)

@t77snapshot, ROFL that pic is gold, nice one dude.

Great idea; the key is definitely to get the original keyboard to work with it. You want this thing looking STOCK. That's what I would love to see anyway.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> did the tpu case ever take off?



I am in the middle of doing it. I changed my direction a bit (economy). 

What I have come up with is what I think is pretty cool, basically the hardware that I use in my Qpack mod will be removeable and fit into the Tribute case. Basically it will just pop out and plug into the Tribute case so I will have a choice of using SFF or the Watercooled Tower.



t77snapshot said:


> Ok, so after building my first case mod (Freeman's Box ) I got a taste of the how much fun it was to take something and make it your own. I have enough extra parts to build another pc and decided to make a custom case. Not my own constructed case, but an object that was meant for something else. After lots and lots of idea's I decided to transform an old type writer. I am tying to be original so has anyone ever seen a type writer mod? I hope not cause I am starting a project log soon.
> 
> Here is an example pic of my idea, what do your guys think?
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/Newmod.jpg
> (Image is just a rough draft)



I love to see other parts recycled, excellent idea.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 30, 2009)

You are taking Plug and Play to whole new level Mark.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 30, 2009)

I owe a large part of it to you and my friends of BBoCMC....

My thought is (this is gonna be so amazing) Imagine me at a Lan party with my Qpack mod, Pretty sweet right, no wiring running cool and someone says "Hey you should water cool that"
So I reach under the desk and pull out the shell of the tribute case, I unplug the hardware of the qpack (takes about 25sec to remove all) and basically plug the same hardware into the Tribute shell (takes about a min with all the water cooling stuff) and voila!

Imagine a line of cases that are modular so the parts are interchangeable...when you want a new face piece you just swap it for another.. Or want a CF mobo tray just pop out your alum/steel one and replace it with a CarbonFiber version...How about if you want to change from air cooling to water, just pop in the new panel designed to mount the rad fan assy...

Thats my thought


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I owe a large part of it to you and my friends of BBoCMC....
> 
> My thought is (this is gonna be so amazing) Imagine me at a Lan party with my Qpack mod, Pretty sweet right, no wiring running cool and someone says "Hey you should water cool that"
> So I reach under the desk and pull out the shell of the tribute case, I unplug the hardware of the qpack (takes about 25sec to remove all) and basically plug the same hardware into the Tribute shell (takes about a min with all the water cooling stuff) and voila!
> ...



that would be awesome! once its finished i want a vid of you swapping out the parts


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2009)

I am about to try and add a W/C loop to a NZXT Panzerbox. Anyone have any recommendations on where to place the parts. The 2x120 radiator will go up top (on the inside), I have a EK-150 resevoir I'd like to put in and a MCP655 pump.  I have an idea of where things could go, I'm just wondering if anyone has any creative ideas!   Here is the review for the Panzerbox with all the pictures needed: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Panzerbox/4.html

I love cutting, beating and banging my cases, so any input will be very appreciated.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 30, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> @t77snapshot, the key is definitely to get the original keyboard to work with it. You want this thing looking STOCK. That's what I would love to see anyway.



That is good idea as well  Just plug monitor and mouse in and your good to go!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> I am about to try and add a W/C loop to a NZXT Panzerbox. Anyone have any recommendations on where to place the parts. The 2x120 radiator will go up top (on the inside), I have a EK-150 resevoir I'd like to put in and a MCP655 pump.  I have an idea of where things could go, I'm just wondering if anyone has any creative ideas!   Here is the review for the Panzerbox with all the pictures needed: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NZXT/Panzerbox/4.html
> 
> I love cutting, beating and banging my cases, so any input will be very appreciated.



thats a hard one because its so different than existing cases, I really like the way CD mounted his res and pump on the Antec 900 he did.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=97100


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 1, 2009)

MK, I really do love the idea your having with the small switch up your thinking of. Really nice. I know when my parts were going doa or dead in a month, I could swap out my system in less then 20.. I felt like I needed a cookie for the speed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

aight,

I need the help of you bad boys case modders 

since you guys are always modding stuff you might know where or who can help me with my request.

I have a TT Armour case and the side panel has a vent for a 220 or 230 mm fan whatever, it dont matter what size.  Can someone on here make a new sidepanel?  Of course I will ship mine out for reference, I just want a completely clear sidepanel with no vent, just a plain and simple window 

ANybody?  Or maybe places that usually can do these things that might be local?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2009)

If you want send me a PM tomorrow and Il hook you up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

MKmods said:


> If you want send me a PM tomorrow and Il hook you up.



you got it, I'll send you one AM before going to work.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 2, 2009)

Lian Li PC B10 with some mods...window, top and bottom blowholes, sheathing, cable management holes in mobo trayand a few other details.

Neat case. Well designed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

i love that case CD.  Very well designed indeed, its a beauty.  Has sound deadening in the side panel correct?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 2, 2009)

From the factory even


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> From the factory even



awesome.  Just saw it on the egg. its a expensive midtower    but the quality is second to none.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am in the middle of doing it. I changed my direction a bit (economy).
> 
> What I have come up with is what I think is pretty cool, basically the hardware that I use in my Qpack mod will be removeable and fit into the Tribute case. Basically it will just pop out and plug into the Tribute case so I will have a choice of using SFF or the Watercooled Tower.
> 
> ...



iv just beem super curious that looked like it was going to be an amazing case. how have you been?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

lol, you make it sound like its all gone....I am working on a new wiring idea so the hardware is interchangeable between the 2 cases.

It (The Tribute Case) "IS" an amazing case and when you see what I have come up with you will be happy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, you make it sound like its all gone....I am working on a new wiring idea so the hardware is interchangeable between the 2 cases.
> 
> It (The Tribute Case) "IS" an amazing case and when you see what I have come up with you will be happy.



you forgetgood friend iv been gone a very very long time...when the tribute case was being made i saw nothing but sketches.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 3, 2009)

I am sorry, I can get wrapped up in my working while the world continues marching on...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am sorry, I can get wrapped up in my working while the world continues marching on...



haha no need to apologize im back and so i will be paying attention.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome Back Sol!!!! 

@erocker

I have a few very very different ideas that wouldn't involve modding the case at all. *Maybe* drilling a hole or 2. . . .

External res very very similar to CD's Antec 900.

@MK

I like the new avatar. xD


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, you make it sound like its all gone....I am working on a new wiring idea so the hardware is interchangeable between the 2 cases.
> 
> It (The Tribute Case) "IS" an amazing case and when you see what I have come up with you will be happy.



Stop teasing us Mark... :shadedshu






j/k, we all know you are very busy making that awesome SFF! 

BTW I really like the new avatar too


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Odin, I just got a seat at Intels Sacramento Lan this month so I really need to finish the SFF comp up by the 20th...(so no more goofing off and seriously working now)

Also edited the first post, removed dead links and added some more...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not on the list....

Nice update MK, going to spend plenty of nights now reading and adding it all.. Still got to get enough balls to do the psu mod... lol


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

Fixed


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

All good man.. Man, I'm addicted to Armored Core 4 Answer! Making me think about a case mod now!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 9, 2009)

*Cyber gets sponsored*

Lamptron approached me about sponsorship and I went for it. Interested to see how it plays out.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 9, 2009)

Umm, any chance I can register as an apprentice? Don't know if I'm cool enough for a full membership.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Lamptron approached me about sponsorship and I went for it. Interested to see how it plays out.



Ahhh, man that is some sweet news to hear! I'm glad to hear that your able get that sponsorship! I'll be waiting to see how it goes for ya, and i hope for the Best!!!!!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 9, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Lamptron approached me about sponsorship and I went for it. Interested to see how it plays out.



good for ya CD. remember to keep your freedom on all the projects!


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 9, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Lamptron approached me about sponsorship and I went for it. Interested to see how it plays out.



This bodes well. Make the most of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Ahhh, man that is some sweet news to hear! I'm glad to hear that your able get that sponsorship! I'll be waiting to see how it goes for ya, and i hope for the Best!!!!!



see i consider myself a great person and so is this dude im quoting 

therefore his post is exactly what I would say if I posted.  So just count this quote as my post saying the exact same thing


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> see i consider myself a great person and so is this dude im quoting
> 
> therefore his post is exactly what I would say if I posted.  So just count this quote as my post saying the exact same thing


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Umm, any chance I can register as an apprentice? Don't know if I'm cool enough for a full membership.



Welcome to the club


CyberDruid said:


> Lamptron approached me about sponsorship and I went for it. Interested to see how it plays out.



Good Luck CD and hope it goes well for you


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Ahhh, man that is some sweet news to hear! I'm glad to hear that your able get that sponsorship! I'll be waiting to see how it goes for ya, and i hope for the Best!!!!!





Chicken Patty said:


> see i consider myself a great person and so is this dude im quoting
> 
> therefore his post is exactly what I would say if I posted.  So just count this quote as my post saying the exact same thing



Heart warming it is... Man, come up with better words next time! It's almost like you quoted a person that quoted something else... lol... 

Nah, in all. Nice Post CP..  I had to do it.. The Nutkick picture was egging me on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Heart warming it is... Man, come up with better words next time! It's almost like you quoted a person that quoted something else... lol...
> 
> Nah, in all. Nice Post CP..  I had to do it.. The Nutkick picture was egging me on!



its all good coming from you buddy


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey you guuuuuuuys!

Ok two questions:

1.  Whose leg do I need to hump to get a mempership?

2.  What adhesive do you guys use for hard rubber (lol) case feet... Im continuing with the voodoo mod and got some of these 4"x4"x1" rubber jewelry anvils...







Ive cut it up into four even pieces and sanded it, now I just need to find an adhesive that isnt 100% permanent, but will hold the feet in place - awesomesause mounting tape with the plad green and white backing doesn't stick to rubber .

Help.

The alternative is to keep the wheels as Ive grown a bit attached to them.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

no humping necessary.... Done
I would use weatherstrip adhesive (a couple bucks at any auto parts store) if I wanted a permanent mount or I would drill a hole in the middle of it and countersink a small screw to make it removable.

One other way is to use a hot melt glue gun (just a few bucks at any hardware store,wal mart or home improvement) It would stick good but be removable.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 10, 2009)

hey guys, what do you think of doing a "how to" part in project logs or what not?

Yeah, I know that's what the project logs are for, but I was going to this weekend write up a little "how to set up a mock water loop", and didn't know if it would be good for us to make a bunch of how to's?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> hey guys, what do you think of doing a "how to" part in project logs or what not?
> 
> Yeah, I know that's what the project logs are for, but I was going to this weekend write up a little "how to set up a mock water loop", and didn't know if it would be good for us to make a bunch of how to's?



that'll be cool dude


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 10, 2009)

I Pm'ed Dan and I totally forgot about the Case/Modding/Electronic section. I see on how to add it there.. I'll link it when I do it.. Probably tomorrow.. another 13+ day.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome club going here!!! I would like to be a part of this

This is one of my mods from about a year ago, 

Started off with an old Thermaltake V6000+. Stripped it down to the bare chassis, cut the scallop out as a window, along with a 92mm fan design, and had the entire case powder coated a transparent red.........One must realize, the pictures just does not do the case justice.

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/stinger608/v6000.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/stinger608/candy5.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/stinger608/candy7.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/stinger608/candy4.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/stinger608/candy3.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/stinger608/candy2.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/stinger608/candy1.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/stinger608/DSC04361.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/stinger608/DSC04363.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/stinger608/DSC04365.jpg


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 13, 2009)

That's a nice red. Transparent like Anodizing but Glossier. Sweet.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 13, 2009)

@ stinger, that paintjob is swish! i love it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 13, 2009)

That colour is gorgeous.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 14, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That's a nice red. Transparent like Anodizing but Glossier. Sweet.





Cuzza said:


> @ stinger, that paintjob is swish! i love it.


It actually isn't a paint job Cuzza, it is powder coating. It is sprayed on as an electronically charged powder, and baked at 400F for 25 minutes. 



kyle2020 said:


> That colour is gorgeous.



Thanks guys!! As I said, the pictures really don't do the color justice



@Mkmods: Thanks a ton for adding me bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

ur welcome, glad you dropped by and showed that bad ass case.

PS: stinger608 was there a base coat (usually silver or gold) on that or just the color coat?


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 14, 2009)

No base coat! This new Cardinal Transparent red comes out like that. It reminds me of the old color "Candy Apple Red" that was used for years, and still is, on many custom cars. 
But no, this is just the color coat. It has a mirror gloss to it as well!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2009)

The paint is quite good. I'll have to look into a Purple/Black version if it all. I think for my uncle I'm going to get a cheap case and paint it purple for him.. Thought about the cosmos but, that thing is dead.. Gotta work that baby out! 

Man, I don't know what I should do... I'm getting that Liquid Chaos/T-Virus res from Frozen.Q, But I really don't know if I want to place it in my Pinnacle, Or re build the Cosmos in where it babies that?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

thx stinger, back in the day I used to paint cars and it kind of sucked as we didnt have all the amazing options there are today.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2009)

Ahh, so that is where you get your Craftman work thought from! Gotta do a lot when your a painter for that kind of stuff.. No wonder computer cases are 2nd nature!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL, I started life off as a mechanic,  machinist, plater, vacuum tech,  custom painter, general contractor and hundreds of other jobs.. 

I can no longer do a lot of physical work anymore, comps were a way for me to be creative. Than I realized that the many of the newer generation have missed on the all the fun I had as a kid when we had to fix all our stuff rather than replace it. 

This  internet thingie allows me to connect with MANY people all over the world and share.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 14, 2009)

Been doing some "classic" modding today...changing out LEDs in a 200mm fan, changing out the LEDs in a lighting module from UV to Red...I hardly ever do that sort of stuff and it felt good man

I know I am getting close to being done when I starting putting stuff back together The bench is an A1200 explosion right now.

Plus I built a (expletive deleted) Waterfall Reservoir...I still need to leak test. Wish me luck.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I started life off as a mechanic,  machinist, plater, vacuum tech,  custom painter, general contractor and hundreds of other jobs..
> 
> I can no longer do a lot of physical work anymore, comps were a way for me to be creative. Than I realized that the many of the newer generation have missed on the all the fun I had as a kid when we had to fix all our stuff rather than replace it.
> 
> This  internet thingie allows me to connect with MANY people all over the world and share.



Wow. With all that you can do... Countless things via computers.. Nice stuff MK. Thanks tons on allowing us your skills, and giving us your help in our adventures.



CyberDruid said:


> Been doing some "classic" modding today...changing out LEDs in a 200mm fan, changing out the LEDs in a lighting module from UV to Red...I hardly ever do that sort of stuff and it felt good man
> 
> I know I am getting close to being done when I starting putting stuff back together The bench is an A1200 explosion right now.
> 
> Plus I built a (expletive deleted) Waterfall Reservoir...I still need to leak test. Wish me luck.



I've all ways wanted one of your waterfall Resvoirs... My cosmos is in need for something sweet! Like Mk, I'm glad that we have you around CD. Helped this man out tons over the past year. I do thank you for that.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Been doing some "classic" modding today...changing out LEDs in a 200mm fan, changing out the LEDs in a lighting module from UV to Red...I hardly ever do that sort of stuff and it felt good man
> 
> I know I am getting close to being done when I starting putting stuff back together The bench is an A1200 explosion right now.
> 
> Plus I built a (expletive deleted) Waterfall Reservoir...I still need to leak test. Wish me luck.



Luck? you need no such thing with all that skill on ur side

I suck big time at guides but some time it would be cool to make one for LEDs (like your you-tube ones) LEDs are so much better to work with than the silly tubes. I just bought a few packs of 100 leds on eBay for like $2 each...
(I couldnt believe they came from China in like 4 days with free shipping)


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok I have a question for you guys - I have found this cheapo AC ryan GlowFX acryllic UV green grill that matches my triple grill... 

I would like to dye it black - is it possible to dye acryllic instead of painting it? Has anyone done this, and what is the best way - I will keep googling but was just wondering if someone has tried this before.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 15, 2009)

not me, sorry.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 15, 2009)

ok so i did some digging and apparantly you can dye acrylic, but its a pretty complicated process involving heating the dye mixture to 70C and adding acetol...

Then you have to leave the acrylic there for as long as possible, maintaining the water temperature at 70C (otherwise it will be uneven)...

Oh and the dye is a powerful mutagen, which means its highly toxic and breaks down DNA... hrm... i might put this on hold or get some limo tint or something.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds like a person would have to be in a toxic suit to attempt that one Phanbuey!!! LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

MK that red case looks like what i'm working on  is that powder coat or paint?


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> MK that red case looks like what i'm working on  is that powder coat or paint?



That is Cardinal Powder coating, the color is transparent red.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_e7eAPp3x0

Fun with lights and acrylic


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

I was on my celly watching that video at dinner... That is some beautiful stuff CD! I can't wait for it all to be used in a build of yours!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 22, 2009)

*the Casting Couch*

Just ordered some supplies from TAP Plastics to do clear polyurethane casting. I've got this crazy mod in my head that needs to come out...in 3 dimensions.

Ordered a quart of Latex and some plasticene modelling clay. I'm thinking about making some Iconic glowing badges/labels and some even weirder stuff (like a face pressing through the window Matrix style or a hand emerging from the case Terminator 3 style (liquid metal). So Latex or Plaster will be safer than RTV-Silicone or Catalyzed Urethane molds.

Might just put my ugly mug right into the mod this time


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 22, 2009)

And make the face with that weird effect so it looks like it's sticking out but actualy concave....


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 8, 2009)

*Water Cooling Rad*

Hi guys, Im planning to try setting up a water cooling on my rig, its my first time to try WC im looking on this copper heater core since i have a lot of this on my work, can this rad work for a WC set-up? i have really no idea on this if cannot, how about this aluminum rad? sorry for asking too many questions, im really a noob on this one


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 8, 2009)

That would work very well indeed.

I suggest finding the largest fan you can and making some sort of shroud.

I've seen a dual fan from Walmart (120 VAC and cheap) that a guy used to shroud and blow air through a similar core.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 8, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That would work very well indeed.
> 
> I suggest finding the largest fan you can and making some sort of shroud.
> 
> I've seen a dual fan from Walmart (120 VAC and cheap) that a guy used to shroud and blow air through a similar core.



really? now my second question is what type of water pump should I use? does the water cooling pump also has FLA? (full load amperage) never seen or touched one before sir i only read the specifications on the net i only know from the specs that its a 12V DC supply and brushless


----------



## MKmods (Aug 8, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> sorry for asking too many questions, im really a noob on this one



This is a good place to ask.. Like CD said its a good rad to use. 
(the alum one you show in your picture looks like an air conditioner condenser(designed to transport more of a gas) and wont be as efficient as the first one designed for water)

As to if alum is ok or not sometimes I use alum rads and sometimes not. The possible problem is using different parts (copper,brass,alum) and connecting them with water its possible to create a small electrical charge in the system that eats through the softer material (usually alum)
So if possible use an all alum system or dont use alum blocks or rads with copper parts.

As to pumps, anything that dosent have too much pressure but good flow. Experiment with whats available to you.

As an example this is a VERY good pump (especially with an aftermarket top)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108063

They draw up to 18watts and flow around 440liters per hour.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 8, 2009)

Either the DDC linked by MK or the Swiftech MCP655 are pretty much the favorites among waterheads.

The MCP has cast 1/2" OD barbs the DDC 3/8" OD barbs. Problem with either is you'll need an aftermarket top to use a lot of the more common PC type fittings (all threaded BSPP-1/4). But if you are happy with 3/8 or 1/2 right from get go either will do the job.

You'll need to adapt from the core tubes to something a little smaller IMO.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> This is a good place to ask.. Like CD said its a good rad to use.
> 
> As to if alum is ok or not sometimes I use alum rads and sometimes not. The possible problem is using different parts (copper,brass,alum) and connecting them with water its possible to create a small electrical charge in the system that eats through the softer material (usually alum)
> So if possible use an all alum system or dont use alum blocks or rads with copper parts.
> ...



thanks for the info sir the only available water pump here on island is the water fountain pump which is 120VAC 10 watts and submerssible on ACE hardware but im afraid it might short and electricuting my entire PC to death


----------



## MKmods (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL, if its submersible dont worry (make sure its grounded).

Also make sure it isant high pressure, if you could post a link to it it would be cool.

I have used 120V pumps as well, and some water cooling kits come with submersible pumps mounted inside their own reservoirs.

I used to use Eheim pumps (submersible)
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/15914/product.web
They just were way too much $$ for what they did..


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> As an example this is a VERY good pump (especially with an aftermarket top)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108063
> 
> They draw up to 18watts and flow around 440liters per hour.



I think this is my best bet I like the speed sensor, can I use this without an accumulator? just the rad and a water block?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 8, 2009)

just a pump a rad and the blocks connected by hose (careful to check for leaks) is all you need.

If you want to be fancy you can add a reservoir but to me the extra connections just add more hose and chance for leaks.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> just a pump a rad and the blocks connected by hose (careful to check for leaks) is all you need.
> 
> If you want to be fancy you can add a reservoir but to me the extra connections just add more hose and chance for leaks.



Alright then, thanks for the really informative suggestions sir I better start planning and cutting the excess pipes on this copper rad its saturday today and i have nothing to do thanks guys ill be right back


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

Just a quickie. 

Setting up my Rad over the next few days (Don't worry, the DeskMod will be pictures ). It's a PA120.3, i'm using 6x 120mm LianLi fans that i got for cheap. Now, i've put converters on all the 3pins to make them Molex, then i've fitted the back ones together on one line, and the front on another. Then i have them connected on two of the three molex's i can have out of my SilverStone 750w. 

Just wanting to know if they'll run at max like this, or will i need to attach the other Molex modular cable to my Silverstone?

This is the PSU Cable





This is my setup


----------



## MKmods (Aug 8, 2009)

as long as the fans red wires are getting 12V and the blacks are ground they will run at full speed.
(careful the yellow wires from the PS are 12V and the red ones are 5V, the fan wiring is different (black=ground, red +12V, and yellow is rpm sensor)

The PS and fan companies should get together on the same page...
(thats a lot of adapters, next tool get a soldering iron)


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

You mean that mine is, or careful if it is?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 8, 2009)

careful to check all the adapters...I just built a comp for a guy and fried 2 Hdds before I realized the yellow wire and the red one on the PS were reversed.

if the fans were .15A (usually listed a sticker on each fan) each you could run almost 100 on a single line from the PS


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

Ah ok. 

How can i check?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 8, 2009)

just make sure all the yellow wires from the PS connect with red ones from the fans.
(It may sound silly but it never hurts to be careful)


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

Ah ok.

Just checked and they do.

Thanks alot man, really saved my bacon 

Can't wait for parts now! Damn weekend!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

I just found an amazing place (I REALLY wish I found it long ago)
http://www.cpustuff.com/

They have a lot of different right hand/left hand sata cables in short and med and long lengths as well as custom made IDE cables for an EXCELLENT price....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

just on the main page I saw a few things I liked.  Good find Mark!


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 13, 2009)

I made a reservoir today







Vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fog-xF6QKvU


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

again I really love the video, It adds so much to just a pict. Nicely done CD


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

I love the beginning the best! 3j's! 

5 bays worth of beauty! Great job CD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

beautifully done!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

i am going WM crazy here but i have run into a problem.. I need to remove the wires on my fan plugs so i can put the wires in a small hole behind the mobo tray. How can i remove the 4 pin molex in the pic below WITHOUT any special tools. Thank you


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 14, 2009)

brute force.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am going WM crazy here but i have run into a problem.. I need to remove the wires on my fan plugs so i can put the wires in a small hole behind the mobo tray. How can i remove the 4 pin molex in the pic below WITHOUT any special tools. Thank youhttp://i.testfreaks.com/images/products/600x400/229/antec-tricool.1165029.jpg



option 1: requires soldering, carefully peel off half way the sticker on the center of the front fan, after you set up the wires, resolder again

option 2: poke each of the connector ends of the molex using a paper clip, carefully list the pin numbers, after you set up the wires, re insert the connectors to the plastic connector holder (remember the pin configuration)


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 14, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I made a reservoir today
> 
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8852/daveleafres031.jpg
> 
> Vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fog-xF6QKvU



 you did a really good job on that reservoir sir


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 14, 2009)

I have some really interesting work coming up: a 28" x 28" x 12" Oak cabinet that will house a dual 360 LCed rig with everything stealthed. All you will see through the bronze acrylic door is the cool stuff: mobo, tubing, pumps...no PSU, no HDDs, and (I hope) no wires (hardly) 





Black strips are the filters over the vents that conduct air through a duct along the back of the cab through  the bottom rad and up past the mobo to the top rad...fun stuff...if you are a carpenter


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> option 1: requires soldering, carefully peel off half way the sticker on the center of the front fan, after you set up the wires, resolder again
> 
> option 2: poke each of the connector ends of the molex using a paper clip, carefully list the pin numbers, after you set up the wires, re insert the connectors to the plastic connector holder (remember the pin configuration)



can you please explain aittle more on option 2?


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am going WM crazy here but i have run into a problem.. I need to remove the wires on my fan plugs so i can put the wires in a small hole behind the mobo tray. How can i remove the 4 pin molex in the pic below WITHOUT any special tools. Thank you



Can the molex plug be removed from the fan wires (at the white connection block where the silver fan wires join it ) looks like a 3 pin to molex connection.

If so, you could then remove the 3 pins from the fan wires connector using a small screw driver to press down on the lugs at the back of the connector.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Can the molex plug be removed from the fan wires (at the white connection block where the silver fan wires join it ) looks like a 3 pin to molex connection.
> 
> If so, you could then remove the 3 pins from the fan wires connector using a small screw driver to press down on the lugs at the back of the connector.


the fan that i have doesn't have a 3 pin so the 3 to 4pin connector doesn't apply here. all i have is the 4pin passthrugh(SP?)

EDIT: all i need to find out how to do now is remove male pins and i have got it


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahh OK...all you need is something like an old extend-able aerial.

You need a section that just fits over the pin and pushes the two small lugs at the side of the pin in, so you can then pull it out from the block.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Ahh OK...all you need is something like an old extend-able aerial.
> 
> You need a section that just fits over the pin and pushes the two small lugs at the side of the pin in, so you can then pull it out from the block.



i will try to find something like that i'm sure there has to be one around someplace with all this junk we have


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 14, 2009)

Even a small pair of tweezers would maybe do. 
If you look at the molex pins you will see the two lugs on each side, they just need squeezed in to remove the pin.

EDIT: Or try a pen ink cartridge like here

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=7920961&postcount=22


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 14, 2009)

I have something coming up. Lets just say one _hell_ of alot of rad in a CM HAF 922. Pics are coming on tuesday hopefully.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 14, 2009)

got the pins out thanks guys


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I need to remove the wires on my fan plugs so i can put the wires in a small hole behind the mobo tray. How can i remove the 4 pin molex in the pic below WITHOUT any special tools. Thank you



Its not that hard, each pin has 2 tabs you just need to push them in and the pin will remove. They are not spring loaded so if you bend them in 1 at a time they wont pop back out.
(just remember when re-instaling to pry the pins back out so they lock again)
That will allow you to use a pin or needle to bend them in 1 at a time.

The thing about these molex pins is they are free to rotate once installed so you need good eyes to see the tabs (minifit pins on the 6pin,8pin and 24 pin plugs are always on the sides)

Here is a pict of the pin and what it looks like with the tool colapsing them


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Its not that hard, each pin has 2 tabs you just need to push them in and the pin will remove. They are not spring loaded so if you bend them in 1 at a time they wont pop back out.
> (just remember when re-instaling to pry the pins back out so they lock again)
> That will allow you to use a pin or needle to bend them in 1 at a time.
> 
> ...



When ever I use a pin or a needle I always bend it.  I need to buy one of those tools, the gf gets mad when I raid her sewing shit.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 14, 2009)

Excellent pic Mark...a picture says it better than a 1000 words


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2009)

usually my picts are the suckage, that was just a fluke. 

Later on today I will get a pict of all the different pins and housings to add to that post.


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 14, 2009)

I used one of these to make a hole for a rad. Works 100x better then a dremel.




Mine is similar to that but not quite the same. It cuts metal and plastic very well.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2009)

the cutting wheel should last 1000X longer as well.
(just be really careful as those cut off grinders are very powerful)


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah don't put your finger in the way 
If you have to make a really small cut dremmels are better but these hand held grinders do 120mm fans very well. I could see this being very well for a case window. All in all it wass the best $10 I ever spent.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2009)

Tools are always a good deal... You use them over and over for many years...

Looking forward to the picts of ur ideas..


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 14, 2009)

:O - MK, you've added a system spec... lol. Nice!

I've just ripped apart a computer i was given... It has two PCI slots, no I/O and the Hard-Drive is 850MB. I'm getting pictures now 

Going to use the case for cuts for my Armor build... It's thick though


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2009)

Thx MP... I finally settled on some hardware to keep (before, I kept changing my comps specs several times a week)

That sounds like a monster comp...bet there was a bit of dust in it before as well....


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 14, 2009)

Also, is this is same as Distilled Water / Safe for running in Water Loops? I got it for £1 from a local Hardware store.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 14, 2009)

More or less the same, you can read here for more info on distilled/deionised water.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd appreciate any input on this design


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 14, 2009)

Was looking at your design earlier and really like it.

What about the top vent going out the back of desk (but may cause problems if case was tight to wall)

EDIT: I suppose for symmetry it looks good with both on front, just not sure about hot air blowing out front of cabinet if you are sitting at it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

Cyberdruid... I can't wait for the video!! I love the thought of it!


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually it's a TV stand so you are not sitting at it. It's near the user station but not the user station.

Thanks guys.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 15, 2009)

I say add a small strip of crown molding around the top plate.

Gonna look really nice CD


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah I was think what to do regarding details...dental, cove, ogee or just go Danish/Modern with no detail..just let the grain of the wood speak.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 15, 2009)

I was thinking because you are always doing different woods a small different color piece may look cool.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 15, 2009)

@ CyberDruid, love the concept. I have one reservation, (let me know if I'm wrong here).  Air comes in, goes through 1st rad, then over all the components, then out through 2nd rad right?. So air flow over everything that's not water cooled is essentially pre-heated - not great for HDDs etc. And with the hot air now going through the 2nd rad, its efficiency is reduced compared to if it had fresh air.

EDIT: ooooooo just hit 500 posts! 6 stars, it's been a long 2 years to get there.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 15, 2009)

This is gonna be a real bad ass awesome desk mod sir just a thought, how about inverting the intake air? so that the bottom vent will be the exaust, in that way dust particles will not accumulate sooner in the inside, it serves also (I think LOL) as a warm feet heater during winter days NVM cause i based my thought of the design in my room that`s sooo dusty


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 15, 2009)

The design part is the most fun isn't it? No sweat...no dust...no bloody knuckles.

I agree about the different color wood for an accent...I could do that throughout...maybe something chocolate color like Walnut or Wenge.

The air definitely gets preheated before hitting the HW and then the second rad. I was considering side vents on the center compartment but then you are basically destroying the "silent" part of the design by making a direct path for the fan noise off the rads. But is a viable option and could be implemented even at the last minute after some load testing to check temps. Just pop a rectangular opening on each side and have both rads pull instead push pull.

About flipping the airflow...that's an easy option to implement too...just turn the fans around. In general I like bottom to top airflow.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome design CD!!! I agree with the bottom intake, and top exhaust. Hot air always rises, and cool air is more efficient pulling from the bottom. 

Hurry up CD, and get to work on this LOLOLOL!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 15, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> In general I like bottom to top airflow.



+1, its natural for heat to rise. 

Cant wait for the video CD....Maybe some day you can sell a compilation DVD...."The Best of CyberDruid"
I want one


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 15, 2009)

It looks nice but with the route the air has to travel couldn't/ wouldn't you want to install some low RPM fans at the bottom pulling in air, something to aid the air intake much like a cold air intake on a car but since your TV stand is movie 60 MPH down your favorite side street it will need aid. also get some low rpm fans to pull HOT air out of the HW compartment and out your top exhast. Just my 2 cents tho.

Also i have no idea what your going to use some black hex modders mesh for your intake/exhast  vents would look KILLER to accent the walnut  if thats what your going to use.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe you tried something like this? just throwing ideas out there


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 16, 2009)

Well part of my idea is to have an almost silent system. The least number of fans the better. Right now it would 6 Kaze...which are not exactly whisper quiet.

I've done pass through cooling before where the air wafts from one rad through another and you'd be surprised at how little it effects the overall loop temps. Air can carry a far amount of heat away...it doesn't get saturated in that pass through the first rad. And as long as the KE of the air is lower than the KE on the hot parts of the mobo (gotta love physics) it'll absorb that KE and carry it off...obviously the KE on the air entering the second rad is higher than the air hitting the first rad but it is still lower than the fins of the rad...so it takes more KE with it on the way out...maybe not as much but it still works.

Think of the air like it's a sponge...first wipe is really going to suck up the spill....third or fourth wipe...not so much...but it still does take some of it.

I feel that design is often about compromise to make a happy balance. It's hard to have perfect cooling and a silent PC.

I'm still tweaking the drawings and really appreciate the input guys


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 16, 2009)

Fair enough. But you must be planning a high spec machine or then you could get away with just one rad, less fans, yeah? Also I think you should use slot load optical drives.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 16, 2009)

*speaking of slot load optical drives heres a question for you all.....*

I have 4 different ones here and there is always some type of DVD they wont read (especially movies) I have tried different programs, OS's, comps and Sata/IDE and there always seems to be an issue.

I finally got tired and put a full size DVd in my Lego comp...

Is it I am to goofy to install a disk or have those of you that used the laptop dvds noticed the same prob?


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 16, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Well part of my idea is to have an almost silent system. The least number of fans the better. Right now it would 6 Kaze...which are not exactly whisper quiet.
> 
> I've done pass through cooling before where the air wafts from one rad through another and you'd be surprised at how little it effects the overall loop temps. Air can carry a far amount of heat away...it doesn't get saturated in that pass through the first rad. And as long as the KE of the air is lower than the KE on the hot parts of the mobo (gotta love physics) it'll absorb that KE and carry it off...obviously the KE on the air entering the second rad is higher than the air hitting the first rad but it is still lower than the fins of the rad...so it takes more KE with it on the way out...maybe not as much but it still works.
> 
> ...



Yes you have gotta love physics!!!! 
And you are right the heat absobion dose travel from hot to cold.
but if you can get the maximum amount of airflow through the first rad then it will better inprove the efficenty of the rad. And if the hot air has no clear path of exit then it will increase the ambent temps of the inside, with heat rising and there is nothing to pull it out from the diagram you put up the is no stright rise. so for the best proformance you might want some SMALL low RPM fans to pull heat out of the compartment.

I can't wait to see this mod Complete! LOVE all your other mods... MAKE me Jealous!!!!


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm confused, the ones that give you trouble are they all slim slot-load drives? And you replaced with a full-size tray load drive?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 16, 2009)

yep, I tried 4 different ones, sata, ide, slot load and tray laptop DVDs as they are WAY smaller in my mods. If I put in a reg disk (program or driver disk), or even one I recorded they work fine, but if I pop in a DVD with a movie  (like I get from netflix) it says no disk inside the units...

I tried also upgrading the firmware as well..

The reason I was able to use a full size DVd in their place is the comp is LEGOS, I just added 3 more rows and voila... more room...

It just seems a waste not to use the drives, so if its something I am doing wrong (possible)than I would like to be corrected..


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 16, 2009)

Pass, I hope this isn't something common because I will pissed if I can't play DVDs in my Sega PC (whenever that is finished). 

I never struck a laptop that wouldn't play DVDs but maybe the slim drives just don't like not being in a laptop? Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 16, 2009)

I never had a laptop computer to know if there is a diff (I cant imagine so) but my neighbor just got a new Laptop last month for his graduation and the disks wont play on his Laptop either.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 16, 2009)

Pardon me, CyberDruid, I was wondering what you ground your PSU to in a wooden case.  My Mushkin has a ground wire that I attach to a vacant thumbscrew in my HDD racks.  I am a carpenter by trade, so am naturally drawn to the wood case, and plan on building one myself.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 16, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Pardon me, CyberDruid, I was wondering what you ground your PSU to in a wooden case.  My Mushkin has a ground wire that I attach to a vacant thumbscrew in my HDD racks.  I am a carpenter by trade, so am naturally drawn to the wood case, and plan on building one myself.



I hate to butt into a question directed at someone else (seems to be a habit ) But the extra wire and reason is to ground the case (when its metal or conductive like Carbonfiber can be).

if the mobo tray or case is wood or a non conductive material there is no need for the extra  grounding.

All the devices (mobo, PS,DVD,HD) have ground wires designed to accomplish that.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 16, 2009)

What he said

Same question used to be a hot topic when acrylic cases were rare. Now with the Danger Den Torture Rack taking the market by storm I would think it's pretty clear cases do not have to be made of metal. 

I remember some argumentative threads about how it would mess up the PC if it didn't have a metal case to provide proper shielding 

Which reminds me of the old superstition about not being able to use a magnetic tip screwdriver to install HDD screws...because it would corrupt the disk...

I'm rambling


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 16, 2009)

I think PC ground shielding design is part of OSHA`s electrical safety standards, (DONT USE YOUR PC WHEN THERE`S LIGHTNING STORM) And I think unless you`re living 100 meters from an AM transmitter that`s the time you need to ground shield your entire PC, I remembered last year when i copied movie contents in the other hard drive using IDE while i was trying to transmit an SSB radio in the other bench for testing, everytime i transmit the data transfer on the hard disks slows down, so after I copied everything, I transmitted the radio on the exposed IDE connector my PC hanged for a while then back again, I think it can interfere with the data signals on a PC if its too strong or very near Ived tried also a VHF HT 7W, my test PC is a pentium 2 without OS, I tried transmitting the portable antenna right infront of the motherboard itself just for experimentation LOL, guess what I got? im already planning to ship it on the recycling anyways the PC ived transmitted just got blacked and shutdown and wouldnt turn on again, the PSU of the PC stepped up all the voltage on everything causing the motherboard to fry  oh well at least i learned something before it goes to its trip to the recycling area


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks folks, that pretty much clears it up.  Last month when I was fiddling with my fans while the computer was on one of the 3 pin connectors slipped out of my hands and banged against the side of my case.  You should have seen my face after the resulting spark and the immediate power down of my system.  I waited a few minutes, turned everything back on, and luckily everything was fine.  I thought for sure I had fried my new board and chip.  I guess this wouldn't be such a problem with a wooden case, although my days of jerking around with stuff while my computer is on are over.


----------



## Jack-O-Bytes (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I would like to join this modding group as I enjoy modding computers and upgrading them. I will upload some pictures for you all soon of my current modded pc.


----------



## Jack-O-Bytes (Aug 20, 2009)

This is my case at the moment. It didnt have the top 120mm fan and me and my dad fitted that. It also has a zalman cpu cooler which meens it idles at 31c and under load it is 37c.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you looking for the Compulsive Modder Support Group? Just follow the smell of burnt insulation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Are you looking for the Compulsive Modder Support Group? Just follow the smell of burnt insulation.



  Well said CD!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

Jack-O-Bytes said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I would like to join this modding group as I enjoy modding computers and upgrading them. I will upload some pictures for you all soon of my current modded pc.



Welcome Jack-O-Bytes....

Nice rig you got there.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 21, 2009)

Just got the plumbing completed. Stainless steel doublewall pinchclamps throughout, Enzo Fatboys. This baby is leakproofed. And I won't have to worry about the end user tinkering with the fittings either


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey I remember this place... I think I've been here before.

Heh heh... the BBoCM thread... kinda like you favorite old bar just on the outskirts of town that sometimes you forget about for a while... but always end up coming back to eventually.

What's up everyone.

CyberDruid, I like the new case design and I agree with you 100% on the radiators still being able to dissipate heat even with preheated air flowing over the second one.  Are you going to parallel the radiators or will they be in series of sorts?


----------



## Jack-O-Bytes (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks mate. That is an awsome looking rig you have there CyberDruid. Nice work. I like the way you have moved the radiator (is that right) away from the case on mounts.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 21, 2009)

Need some help 

I want to wire two LEDs up so their on constantly. I have the LEDs (Ones from front panels). And i have some fan cables near it. Now, what can i attach them to? I plan on using two and wiring them into one line (Like a "Y").


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

In the first post of this thread there are a bunch of helpful links, here is the one for LEDs
http://www.theledlight.com/ledcircuits.html


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 21, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Hey I remember this place... I think I've been here before.
> 
> Heh heh... the BBoCM thread... kinda like you favorite old bar just on the outskirts of town that sometimes you forget about for a while... but always end up coming back to eventually.
> 
> ...



I am not doing the HW installation just the cabinet. But I think he wants dual pumps seperate CPU GPU loops.


----------



## Jack-O-Bytes (Aug 21, 2009)

*Useful Tools*

Hi everyone. I am just wondering whether someone can post a list of useful tools for pc modding. So far all I have done D.I.Y style is cutting a couple of fan holes and that was mainly my dads handy work. I want to start doing it my self properly. Could you post a list of tools. Thanks.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks MK. 

What would i use as a 12v power source? Can i use a molex straight from my PSU, or am i better off using a 3pin cable?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

I think the LEDs you are using would be better running off the 5V (red wire)rail. But all LEDs are different..
I am a big fan of trial and error...

One other thing LEDs have a + and - so if you reverse them they wont light.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea, i understand.

Atm, im debating whether to have the constant, or hooked up to the IDE_LED ... I remember seeing that on a CyberDruid rig.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 21, 2009)

parallel no voltage drop (negligible)

series voltage adds, or to look at it another way supply is halved. Each device recieves it's portion of the juice. V/n=S Where V is supply voltage, n is number of devices in series and S is supplied voltage to each device.

4 LEDs (typically 3.3 volts max) in series can run without a resistor off 12VDC


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 21, 2009)

Just remember all electrical items have smoke and sparks inside of them that are supposed to be there.  Usually if you let the smoke and/or sparks out then you did something wrong.


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Aug 21, 2009)

just about finished my pc, altho i need help fitting a new radiator.
i have cut out a 2x120 rad hold in the roof but when i get my final waterblock for my second xfx 4890 xxx i think i will not have enough cooling when my cpu and gfx cards r under load.
please suggest where i can stick a 2x120 rad. internal is desired.
cheers tim


----------



## MKmods (Aug 22, 2009)

My favorite place for a triple is in the front (remove the HDD and DVD racks)

Or using your case you could turn the PS on its side and mount a triple down there.

And Welcome to the thread


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 22, 2009)

It's Alive!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

well done CD


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRI-BhIszSs

Live first boot on the aqua.


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 22, 2009)

My pumnp is still leaky even with a new bottom, so I am going to get a whole new pump. Anyone find any deals on a MCP 350/355?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRI-BhIszSs
> 
> Live first boot on the aqua.



"oh yeahhhhhh, babyyyyyyy"     <<<<<< 

the vid is great man, that thing looks extremely nice dude!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> My pumnp is still leaky even with a new bottom, so I am going to get a whole new pump. Anyone find any deals on a MCP 350/355?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108063
I think that is a pretty good deal on a new 350


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

thx pos... great deal on a great pump..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> thx pos... great deal on a great pump..



your welcome. Just want to try and help others out  I owned one of them myself(got it from xoxide for much more) and i agree it is a great pump.But i didn't use it long. I set up water cooling and then took it out in less then a week and sold the parts to one of my friends


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 28, 2009)

Well not case modding lol, but I think I wanted to share. When using a drill press be careful lol....That mother fucker almost broke my ffinger tonight when I was trying to hold this small piece on my E-Cig.....Time to get a vice.....




So I have decided to add another switch to this like another mod done by Shreck. That way it will have 5v, 6v, and 3.7v action in one mod.

I have yet to add the 510 connector, but you can see that it will fit in just nice. 

Here is what I have so far.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 28, 2009)

Call us from the hospital after you test it out mkay?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Call us from the hospital after you test it out mkay?



Yeah, I was thinkin' twice about that little mod. Damulta really does like to go "extreme" on things..


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 28, 2009)

O it's just for different models so I don't have to keep up with adaptors.

This will run one large battery at 3.7v which is stock voltagem but at 2500mah instead of 150-280mah.

It could also run 2 cr2v batterys with are rated at 3v a pop for 6v, and the 801 atomizer for it likes that voltage. Now you could run two 801 with this if you wanted too. That be the plan, and there are a lot of people that love dual ones.


Now I do have some super high nicotine liquid lol...they say don't vape anything higher than 36Mg, and I have 60Mg(which is getting lethal lol.....5 hits of that stuff, and you can't take any more. Talk about super quick nic fix......

If I was to buy one of these already made I would be looking at 150-300 dollars.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> O it's just for different models so I don't have to keep up with adaptors.
> 
> This will run one large battery at 3.7v which is stock voltagem but at 2500mah instead of 150-280mah.
> 
> ...






Only You D.... Only you....


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 28, 2009)

And Trogg lol


http://www.ecigscrewdriver.com/

Hell he gets 150 of them into the US, and they are sold within half the day at 150usd a pop.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's the final draft on the cabinet I am building for a guy on OverClock






Size increased to 40" tall 16" deep and stayed at 28" wide. I'll start on Monday. Got bids in on eBay for some White Oak to trim out the ply.

Now to find a local glazier for those doors.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks awesome. I love the directional airflow through it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

CD... that's just  mind blowing in ways. I can't wait for the finished product!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got 5 different reservoirs on the bench in various stages of completion and one doing a test run.

Hell if I know why but the reservoirs are in demand.

Here's one with a Primochill Typhoon III grafted onto the back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG1SUixQDR0


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I've got 5 different reservoirs on the bench in various stages of completion and one doing a test run.
> 
> Hell if I know why but the reservoirs are in demand.
> 
> ...



I think the waterfall is sweet looking!!!!


----------



## Jack-O-Bytes (Aug 30, 2009)

Yo P O S PC,

Why are you running a 200w Bestec psu on your crunching rig 2? I have heard loads of bad things about that company. Also 200w sounds no where near enough.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 30, 2009)

The hell? Check the thread title.


----------



## Jack-O-Bytes (Aug 30, 2009)

I am just pointing out something I have noticed in THIS thread.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 30, 2009)

Jack-O-Bytes said:


> Yo P O S PC,
> 
> Why are you running a 200w Bestec psu on your crunching rig 2? I have heard loads of bad things about that company. Also 200w sounds no where near enough.



LOL, I did a mod for one of Intels contests that had a CF/Kevlar mobo tray, water cooling, Raid0 and a pair of 8600GTs in SLI using a 235watt PS (was plenty of power)

The reason I started this thread was I was so tired of people in other forums always saying my ideas wouldnt work,  the cool thing about this thread is anyone can share/try anything and will be supported by me and all the rest of the  members.

*PS: thanks again CD for the videos*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 30, 2009)

Jack-O-Bytes said:


> Yo P O S PC,
> 
> Why are you running a 200w Bestec psu on your crunching rig 2? I have heard loads of bad things about that company. Also 200w sounds no where near enough.



its just a spare that i had laying around. I found that most of the problems with this PSU was caused by heat. So i replaced the fan with a fan i had laying around and IIRC its a 70cfm 80mm fan and i also don't have the rig in a case.I haven't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## Jack-O-Bytes (Aug 31, 2009)

ok. 200w does seem a little low though.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 31, 2009)

Jack-O-Bytes said:


> ok. 200w does seem a little low though.



one way to know for sure is to get a Kill a Watt
http://www.killawattplus.com/?gclid=CPzPyvq1zpwCFRkpawod4iL-IQ


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang Mark why'd you post that link. Now I just bought one. I don't want to know what my rigs draw....it'll scare me.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 31, 2009)

I use one 24/7 its fun to watch the draw of a comp at the wall.(also shows amps and voltage)

My Lego comp draws 30 watts(atom330) and the Qpack mod with 4870s was over 500W at times.

Honestly it is so much more useful than all the guessing and power requirement generators on the web.

its pretty funny CD, comps usually draw a lot less than you think...


----------



## suraswami (Aug 31, 2009)

MKmods said:


> one way to know for sure is to get a Kill a Watt
> http://www.killawattplus.com/?gclid=CPzPyvq1zpwCFRkpawod4iL-IQ



yup, thats a must tool for every power conscious builder, especially servers that run 24/7.  And oh it will be fun to Undervolt the proc and video card to see how far less the machine can consume.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 31, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Dang Mark why'd you post that link. Now I just bought one. I don't want to know what my rigs draw....it'll scare me.



And if I had the money I'd buy one myself! Gotta wait till the end of next month.. Get back from vacation.. lol


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 31, 2009)

At the behest of MK, I am sharing my "modder's mesh."
I know people are always looking for stuff to use as mesh. Either they don't like what's available (that's me) or it's too expensive (that's me too) or they just plain want something different (you guessed it, that's me as well).
I wanted something that would let light and air through, but you can't actually see through it. Oh, and I didn't want round holes. Don't ask.
So, found this by accident at Home Depot. OK, my wife found this at Home Depot. (rubs freshly smacked back of the head)






It's a filter for the exhaust hoods overtop ranges and ovens.
Pull the frame apart and there are a few layers. The one I'm interested in;





The one to the back, which also may serve a purpose one day;





and these in between;





A flimsy mesh that's useless, so it gets tossed in the recycle bin. I tried to take a picture to give you an idea of the difference between that back layer and the inner ones. Idk if it helps any;





It's about 10" by 12" without the frame, so it's certainly smaller than a sheet of modder's mesh, so don't plan on building a whole case out of it.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like it could be excellent free flow material for fan grills, And the fact that it has multiple layers is even better. Thx

For different ideas you could paint the different layers and have a multiple color/design effect.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 2, 2009)

Need help again... Fans again.

Just got some Akasa Vortexx coolers, however, i prefer being able to control my nVidia cards with EVGA Precision. These cards have 3 pin connectors (i've filled my mobo and have no spare Fan Controllers). Is it possible to connect the 3pin to the 4pin on the card? These:

http://img.techpowerup.org/090902/100_1136.jpg (56k Warning)


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 2, 2009)

I just started a Company  My first actual registered with the state LLC. And I will be learning Pro-E/Wildfire 4.0 over the next month and hope to see some of my designs prototyped and (if they don't suck) manufactured sometime in the future


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 2, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I just started a Company  My first actual registered with the state LLC. And I will be learning Pro-E/Wildfire 4.0 over the next month and hope to see some of my designs prototyped and (if they don't suck) manufactured sometime in the future



 Congrats Cyber!!! That's awesome man, and I hope you do very well.
Be sure to keep us all updated on your progress man!!!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 2, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I just started a Company  My first actual registered with the state LLC. And I will be learning Pro-E/Wildfire 4.0 over the next month and hope to see some of my designs prototyped and (if they don't suck) manufactured sometime in the future



well done, make sure to let us know if we can be of any help you you in this endeavor



MoonPig said:


> Need help again... Fans again.
> 
> Just got some Akasa Vortexx coolers, however, i prefer being able to control my nVidia cards with EVGA Precision. These cards have 3 pin connectors (i've filled my mobo and have no spare Fan Controllers). Is it possible to connect the 3pin to the 4pin on the card? These:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090902/100_1136.jpg (56k Warning)



I cant rattle off a bunch of baloney as I have no clue right now (the card controlled fans are to new and I havent messed with them yet), give me a bit of time to research this.

EDIT: Spartan117 on a diff forum posted this-

black = black (ground)
yellow = red (12 V) 
green = yellow (sense)
blue = blue (control)

I took one of my Sparkle coolers apart and his post is accurate. You could probably hook a reg fan to the GPU header  but unless it was a PWM fan Im pretty sure you couldnt control its speed.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Sep 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Need help again... Fans again.
> 
> Just got some Akasa Vortexx coolers, however, i prefer being able to control my nVidia cards with EVGA Precision. These cards have 3 pin connectors (i've filled my mobo and have no spare Fan Controllers). Is it possible to connect the 3pin to the 4pin on the card? These:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090902/100_1136.jpg (56k Warning)



i did as Mk suggested some months ago, and it worked... but no fan speed control


----------



## MKmods (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey CD and guys this looks like something for you to participate in
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102947


----------



## KH0UJ (Sep 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Hey CD and guys this looks like something for you to participate in
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102947




how can we join on that contest sir? I happenned to used cooler master products on my PC the 3 fans and the CPU cooler


----------



## MKmods (Sep 3, 2009)

I have no clue, I boycott CM for being banned in their forums. However that dosent mean all of you cant go and kick ass in their contests...


----------



## KH0UJ (Sep 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I have no clue, I boycott CM for being banned in their forums. However that dosent mean all of you cant go and kick ass in their contests...




I better not join then if you guys hate it then i hate it too:shadedshu


----------



## MKmods (Sep 3, 2009)

NOPE! just because I am feuding with them dosent mean others have to. 

Go and show them TPU's modders kick ass!

( the CM Centurion 5 is the best under $50 case made, just a bunch of their other stuff is junk, lol)


----------



## KH0UJ (Sep 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> NOPE! just because I am feuding with them dosent mean others have to.
> 
> Go and show them TPU's modders kick ass!
> 
> (and the CM Centurion 5 is the best under $50 case made, just a bunch of their other stuff is junk, lol)



 can i join even if i only used their fan products? if not then the heck with themlaugh:


----------



## MKmods (Sep 3, 2009)

There is 2 different contests.. The one W1zzard linked to is more of a "Crazy Idea" contest...

CM also has a modding contest running I think.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 3, 2009)

Crazy ideas are our specialty. TPU can win this!


----------



## lilkiduno (Sep 3, 2009)

ok guys so i have had this case that i started to mod WAY back befoer winter, well yes i didn't finish it b4 winter hit and it was just thrown into my room and the black pain it layed down is all scratched up. Also i would like to change the layout a little bit so i went to lowes and bought some arclic, a rivit gun, and rivits (varitiey pack). So i was wondering what the drill bit size is to remove rivits i didn't do it the first time i painted...

Thank you in advance,
lilkiduno


----------



## MKmods (Sep 3, 2009)

if the rivets are 1/8" (standard case size rivets) I use a 9/64" bit (its a bit bigger but makes replacing the rivets much easier)

a trick for making it easier is to punch out the little metal pin in the center of the rivet (its usually steel) before you drill the rivet out. That helps a lot to keep the drill centered while drilling out.


----------



## lilkiduno (Sep 3, 2009)

thank you MK... the MOD father!


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 3, 2009)

I've got a shop kitteh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCCv9Idc8GI

No more mice or birds now


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 3, 2009)

Kitteh! OMG you must take pictures of it with your PC components and make lolcats


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 3, 2009)

Kitteh has made the printer home base. I have a feeling when I do finally print something all hell will break loose


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 3, 2009)

lol.. that's a cute little kitten. I bet it'll make a nice addition to your youtube videos! 

 for a man that rather save something then see it hurt!


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 3, 2009)

Just got the Kill-a-Watt and did some quick testing.

52" Samsung LCD with Dish Sattelite box. 11 watts with everything off...lol

366 with everything on.

i7 920 C0 on DFI X58 8800GT 3 sticks RAM stock 51 watts OFF what the hell? 200 watts in Windows 266 Watts Crunching all 8 cores.

51 Watts just to have the PC plugged in and OFF. That's nuts.

But it is interesting to see that an i7 Cruncher draws less wattage than a TV.

Microwave: 1800 Watts  holy cow the electric company should just give them away to all their customers.

Toaster 880 Watts ouch.

Typical 12Volt wall wart supplying a Casio Keyboard 5 watts off and 13 watts on.

Thanks for the link Mark...it is interesting to see how much or how little things draw. Also my voltage varies from outlet to oultet a volt or two. 124 on the i7 122 on the TV. 59.9 Hz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

interesting stuff CD, looking to get one soon


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 3, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Just got the Kill-a-Watt and did some quick testing.
> 
> 52" Samsung LCD with Dish Sattelite box. 11 watts with everything off...lol
> 
> ...



Hell yea! The Electric company should just give it to any home buyer/renter, that turns on a service with them! 

here's one at newegg for anyone that hasn't seen Mk's link.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 4, 2009)

I plugged in the 2 4770s into my qpack comp and it draws less than 1/2 than when it had the 4870s...
(with W3503(dual core) 6 gigs mem,2.75TB hdds,2 4770s in Crossfire is between 150 and 250watts at the wall, same comp with less Hdds and 2 4870s was between 350 and 550 watts)

LOL, Lego comp with Atom330 and 74gig raptor is 30-40watts....

Thanks for that CS (I never knew the egg had them) Im gonna put it in the first post


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I plugged in the 2 4770s into my qpack comp and it draws less than 1/2 than when it had the 4870s...
> (with W3503(dual core) 6 gigs mem,2.75TB hdds,2 4770s in Crossfire is between 150 and 250watts at the wall, same comp with less Hdds and 2 4870s was between 350 and 550 watts)
> 
> LOL, Lego comp with Atom330 and 74gig raptor is 30-40watts....
> ...





I found that out last night when placing my order for my laptop.. I knew I forgot something when I placed the order this morning at 3am...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> 51 Watts just to have the PC plugged in and OFF. That's nuts.



look into what is causing that, mine shows between 00 and 01


----------



## lilkiduno (Sep 4, 2009)

well MK thank you so much for the help today... i will have this mod soon i hope... I decided to do a Jonh Deere theme! it will look sick when i am done...

PS dosn't anyone know anybody that will make metal fan grills and vinyl decals for CHEAP?


----------



## MKmods (Sep 4, 2009)

ur welcome, and no to the cheap part..


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I must have misread it. I checked again and saw 5 watts. That seems like a lot for something that isn't really on. I mean the board LED is on...maybe it's secretly alive...

And I finally got up the nerve to check out the Skulltrail wattage. The cooler draw 38 watts. On Boot the Rig draws 500 plus watts and jumps right to 650 at the log in screen then down to 600 on Windows. Crunching draws 727 Watts. Crunching and Folding (just one client Folding) 742 Watts.

That's including the 24" monitor and the printer at idle.

Garsh that's a lotta juice...3 times what a stock i7/8800GT draws. I betcha it's those HD3870X2s. If I replaced those I could probably save a lot of money over time. ATI sucks at Folding anyway.


----------



## lilkiduno (Sep 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> ur welcome, and no to the cheap part..



well i am looking to buy a pretty big yellow John Deere Vinyl appowimently 10"x10" with the John Deere deer logo and the John Deere text. depending on price i could see what i can do, due to being a college student i need to do it as cheap as possible... lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 4, 2009)

lilkiduno said:


> well i am looking to buy a pretty big yellow John Deere Vinyl appowimently 10"x10" with the John Deere deer logo and the John Deere text. depending on price i could see what i can do, due to being a college student i need to do it as cheap as possible... lol



http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=john+deere+stickers+&_cqr=true&_nkwusc=jonh+deere+stickers&_rdc=1


----------



## MKmods (Sep 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I think I must have misread it. I checked again and saw 5 watts. That seems like a lot for something that isn't really on. I mean the board LED is on...maybe it's secretly alive...
> 
> And I finally got up the nerve to check out the Skulltrail wattage. The cooler draw 38 watts. On Boot the Rig draws 500 plus watts and jumps right to 650 at the log in screen then down to 600 on Windows. Crunching draws 727 Watts. Crunching and Folding (just one client Folding) 742 Watts.
> 
> ...



I spent a bunch of time trying to get my comp to draw less (main reason for all the GPU switching)
So far my fav has to be a pair of 9600GTs (ran in the 20C range, drew the least power and in SLI played all my games at max)

The 4870s were just nutts (too much heat, power and $$ and honestly I cant tell the dif between them and the 9600s) They were excellent cards just serious overkill for me and Starcraft...

The 4770s are really nice (but make the same heat and almost the same power draw as the 9800GTs) Thing is they are Black PCBs and I can say "DDR5" biatches to all my friends
So they are staying put.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 4, 2009)

Black PCB rules.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 4, 2009)

I worked pretty hard on the black PCB thing...Mobo, sound card,memory,gpus all are black.

Black is beautiful Baby!


----------



## lilkiduno (Sep 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> ur welcome, and no to the cheap part..



well i am looking to buy a pretty big yellow John Deere Vinyl appowimently 10"x10" with the John Deere deer logo and the John Deere text. depending on price i could see what i can do, due to being a college student i need to do it as cheap as possible... lol

Also is it possible to wire up a rider lawn mower ignition switch to start the computer? it would be cool to turn the key and it turns on!


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 7, 2009)

Need help:

How do i remove the fan blades from a 120mm fan frame? I want to cut up the frame, but don't want to damage the blades.

Thanks


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 7, 2009)

Peel off the sticker on the back of the motor. Use a sharp  thin object to pry loose the C-Clip that retains the impeller shaft. Slide out impeller (blades).


----------



## Jack-O-Bytes (Sep 8, 2009)

lilkiduno your idea of turning a key to start a computer sounds perfectly viable. All you have to do it wire the front switch so that instead of it going to the switch it goes to the key. You will need it so that when you turn the key it will complete the circuit and then make the computer come on.

Take the wires out of the switch and wire into a key barrel. Dont know how to do it but it is a good idea.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can change the OCZ XTC RAM cooler from Blue lights to White?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 10, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Does anyone know if you can change the OCZ XTC RAM cooler from Blue lights to White?



The ram cooler is just two 40mm fans hooked together.. you can unscrew them, and take the unit apart, and replace them. I had two high flow fans on mine when I had my axe ram.. But the Gskill Pi's and my Trident's are to tall to allow me to use it anymore.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmmm... Might do that and spray it black. Silver looks odd in my setup.

This is the only one i can find in the UK... I could get it and replace the LED's with white ones...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 10, 2009)

I modded a fan for someone here at TPU(switched the LEDs from red to orange). Its quite a lot of work but can be done..

Another idea Moonpig would be to make your own cooler... you could use 80mm fans


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Hmmm... Might do that and spray it black. Silver looks odd in my setup.
> 
> This is the only one i can find in the UK... I could get it and replace the LED's with white ones...



Well, if you don't want to try and do what mk is saying, since he might be able to do a step-by-step on it for ya, I can buy and ship ya any 40mm fan from the us.. Only catch is that it wouldn't be till I get back from Vacation on the 28th... I have no problems shipping over seas.. Have a UPS lady in my back pocket... No, really, she's about 2 inches tall, and fits in a Thimble... Wait.. Wasn't there a book about it...


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 11, 2009)

Tempting... How much we looking at?

MK, i'd do 80mm's if they fitted. Pity they don't. Also, it'd look about odd as these 40mm's are the perfect size for the RAM


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Tempting... How much we looking at?
> 
> MK, i'd do 80mm's if they fitted. Pity they don't. Also, it'd look about odd as these 40mm's are the perfect size for the RAM



Here are links for four of the best sites around the us. 

Sidewinder Computers
Performace-PCs
Frozen CPU
Jab-tech

as for pricing.. if you get me price after shipping to area code 33770, I'll do it for ya free after that. 

the only catch is that it won't be till the 28th like I said.. I can buy the stuff and have it to me by then, but since I won't be in town, it'll have to wait.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 11, 2009)

I cant beleive I didnt know about this till now!!

Can I be included? 

My project log which I am actually pursuing again is in my siggy.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys just got sent this way by Sneekypeet, I won't be able to do this until end of September time but here is my planned mod project.

Sunbeam Transformer.







At the moment planed mods are.

Change top exhaust to 3x120mm exhaust, this will be for when I eventually go water cooling.
Will be using these fan covers on all 120mm openings





Will possibly change the side fans to 120mm aswell although this is dependant on whether I can keep the flow of the side panel design.

Cable managment, this case is AWFUL for it, will be cutting a lot of holes in the back panel, how ever what little cable management there is is all hidden away under cages etc so if I use a combination of stock and my own I could have nigh on completely hidden cables.

120mm input fan in 5.25 bay using scyth kama bay, will need to mod the bottom of the door to allow air flow. (this will be hidden when the door is shut)
120mm input fan in the floor to help give the graphics cards some air.

Remove all stock built in grills for better air flow, especially around the HDD cage area.

Holes at the back of the HDD area so I can reverse mount the HDDs ( mmm no cables)

And these two are only maybes.

Reduce HDD cage from 6 to 3 cages in order to be able to fit large graphics cards in ( the case is tall but not very wide)

Paint interior black, Now I'm shit at spray painting so I'd only do this if I can find a shop that will do this for me!




This will be my first major modding project, the only other mods I've done are pretty minor ( Antec 900 PSU mod, and a few fan mods on my NZXT Apollo)

I'm pretty handy when it comes to stuff like this but any tips, and suggestions are more then welcome.

Especially tips about painting as I would LOVE to have a black interior he he.


I'll whip up a picture of planned cuts later ( later being sometime within 2 days heh)


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

will be looking forward to watching your progress...Welcome to the Clubhouse
(lol, this thread is a bit long but take some time as there are hundreds of ideas/tips for modding)



MoonPig said:


> Tempting... How much we looking at?
> 
> MK, i'd do 80mm's if they fitted. Pity they don't. Also, it'd look about odd as these 40mm's are the perfect size for the RAM



Sorry MP, I meant to respond to this the other day but forgot. The reason I suggested 80s is they move so much more air than 40s (almost worthless) 60s are a bit better but also move just a bit.

Dont forget you dont have to make the fans point directly at the memory, mounting them on the side or top or bottom (blowing air along the axis is also an option) I made a pretty cool cooler for memory for someone a long time ago, il have a look for it (buried deep in my closet of doom)


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll have a read through it monday probably. cheers MK : ]

Oh and I'm sure its not nesscery but if I get added to the members list my real name is Joseph if you want to add that aswell.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Joseph, added. 
(Personal names arent mandatory (but appreciated), I just like to know who I am talking to)


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 12, 2009)

In that case, my name is ....... (drum roll) ......... Danny


----------



## pc1x1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Mark,

you can add me as PC1X1 "Phillip"

I'll get that build log up asap guys


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

glad you dropped by and welcome to TPU


----------



## pc1x1 (Sep 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> glad you dropped by and welcome to TPU



My pleasure, always welcome to broaden my horizons, and meet new people .

Seems you guys have a pretty tight community here, glad to join


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

I have found an amazing group of friends here at TPU..


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 13, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> I cant beleive I didnt know about this till now!!
> 
> Can I be included?
> 
> My project log which I am actually pursuing again is in my siggy.



is that a no?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 13, 2009)

sorry skykast, MK doesn't like you...




























j/k... lol. He probably didn't see the post. Spam him


----------



## MKmods (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL, im really sorry. I thought you were asking ColdStorm to send you parts....

Welcome

(remember im old and feeble so I need to be reminded constantly)


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 13, 2009)

hah ok thats fine 

and thank you! Since it seems to be a growing trend to give our name, mine is Ryan


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 13, 2009)

Woo I started a trend!

Thought I might describe an Antec 300/900/902/1200 mod I've came up with, for better cooling at the cost of things being slightly less pretty.

I'm crap at describing things so if you have trouble understanding no worries , I'll put up some pictures or something another time XD

Whilst dismantling my parents rig the other day, I noticed that if you remove the fans from the front of the HDD cage ( including the holder) you can push HDDs all the way forward until they touch the front grills. When that's been done the HDD actually fit all the way in the cages, this means you can place the fans at the rear of the cages, the only heavy mod you have to do is cut a small section from the top and bottom of the hdd cages at the back for wire routing.

Doing this will mean the air flow will be much faster over your components for better motherboard cooling! ( and ram of course)

If Antec themselves done this, and extended the length of their cases by 20 mm or so they could have fans at both the front and rear of their hdd cages for epic HDD cooling.

Obviously the draw backs of this mod are no pretty lights at the front of your case, as well as making putting in hdds slightly more fiddly, but no problem for dexterous( spelling?) people.

Oh also you may want to put a fan grill on the side of the fan that faces the HDDs heh.

Hope someone finds this useful!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

no one gets my name!!! lol.


you say it, I'll haunt you in your dreams!!!


As for MoonPig.. If you want to do the 80m fan mod, I can do whatever you need. No biggy on fans or what.. Just let me know whats going to go down. I'll grab ya whatever is needed over here. If you still need me


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 13, 2009)

Cold Storm, im not sure if i want to now. I had a look on those sites and, as good as the collection was, i couldn't see any 40mm x 10mm fans with white LEDs


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Cold Storm, im not sure if i want to now. I had a look on those sites and, as good as the collection was, i couldn't see any 40mm x 10mm fans with white LEDs





All good man..  if we do come across something, or what not, let me know. The offer will be open for ya whenever.


----------



## Jack-O-Bytes (Sep 13, 2009)

You can make a ram cooler buy mounting 3 40mm fans onto a spare 5.25" drive bay cover. My mate made one and it has 3 blue LED's 40mm fans and shifts a fair amount of air considering the size of it. Mind you it can be quite noisy.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 13, 2009)

Moonpig I'll search around for some white led 40mm fans for you, I have more spare time then some sort of spare time factory.

Also thinking of buying this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dremel-Compat...s_SM?hash=item27a934914b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Obviously not a real dremel but looks pretty heavy duty, should do the job right?

( also has a decent warantee anyways)


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 13, 2009)

anyways @Panther
that looks like a reliable rotary tool and for a good price 

if you guys need me to do anything I am more than willing to help out


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 13, 2009)

I thought so too  I saw some cheapy looking ones for the same prices that came with 400 piece accessory kits but went for this as it lookeds much more rugged.

Oh also I'm buying these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To go with my Dremel, I don't want sharp bits of metal going in my eyes XD

Also they're welding goggles! so I can weld with them aswell, ontop of that if I find some magnifying lenses that fit the thread I can have hands free magnification for soldering etc


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 13, 2009)

as funny as they look the functionality cant be beat


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 13, 2009)

I like the look of them ha ha, they're retro ones, from the 70s XD


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 13, 2009)

Love those goggles. I want some bad!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 13, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Moonpig I'll search around for some white led 40mm fans for you, I have more spare time then some sort of spare time factory.
> 
> Also thinking of buying this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dremel-Compat...s_SM?hash=item27a934914b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



careful as its a bit below the Dremel (which isant the best in the first place) If possible take a look for a Black and Decker RTX
http://www.blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=10951

Here in the States the RTX is about 1/3rd the cost of a dremel but is a much better tool. It also uses all the Dremel attachments as well

and also while I agree the Goggles look pretty cool this is a much safer bet as chips hurt your face quite a bit...
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96542

And 1 more bit...

*Make sure to use Reinforced Cutting wheels with the Dremel or whatever tool you use.*


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> careful as its a bit below the Dremel (which isant the best in the first place) If possible take a look for a Black and Decker RTX
> http://www.blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=10951
> 
> Here in the States the RTX is about 1/3rd the cost of a dremel but is a much better tool. It also uses all the Dremel attachments as well



I was under the impression that Dremel was top notch 




> and also while I agree the Goggles look pretty cool this is a much safer bet as chips hurt your face quite a bit...
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96542



yeah very true I wish I had that when I was using ununforced cutoff wheels and they exploded every five minutes. 



> And 1 more bit...
> 
> *Make sure to use Reinforced Cutting wheels with the Dremel or whatever tool you use.*



that was the first thing you taught me MK haha and it's saved MANY MANY stinging body parts


----------



## MKmods (Sep 13, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> I was under the impression that Dremel was top notch :confused


Dremels come in 3 models 200,300 and 400 series. The 400 series is the toughest one (most power) but even so they are designed for hobby work (comps wernt even invented when they designed the dremel) Light kind of work with softer materials like balsa wood...

They changed their marketing to be a bit more updated but the tool is pretty flimsey (I went through 5 of them in the last 2 years)

The Black and decker is a more modern/better quality and 1/3rd the price.

The couple other tidbits are to make sure when you use any small tool thats high speed to make sure you dont cover up the vent holes in the tool while using it (overheats faster)

And to not force the tool too much, cut a bit than give the tool a bit to rest and cool down. Dont try to cut a whole window in 1 shot or you will overheat the brush holders and once they start to go the tool will be useless.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 13, 2009)

good advice for the everyday modder 

so I guess I'll use my dremel till it gives out then I'll get a black & decker...good to know


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Love those goggles. I want some bad!
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/2238/goggless.jpg



If you want some bad man.. whens the birthday.. I'll make sure to send some you way! if it's past.. give me 3 weeks.


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 13, 2009)

hey MK, I added my mod to the case gallery, nothing real special but its something lol


----------



## MKmods (Sep 13, 2009)

show us a pict here...One of the things of the Clubhouse here is no matter the idea/mod be it big or small, pro or noob they all *ROCK!*


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 13, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090913/DSCF0968_edited.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090913/DSCF0969_edited.jpg

These were b4 my little touchups I found lol This was my first time using bondo, not on a car lol


----------



## MKmods (Sep 13, 2009)

Bondo is so fun to work with...There are many types (like cat hair) that can be experimented with.

The next step is working with fiberglass than the holy grail, CarbonFiber.

I cant wait to see whats next with building materials..

PS: Taz100420, I like those holes/slots along the top edge, what case was that to begin with?


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Bondo is so fun to work with...There are many types (like cat hair) that can be experimented with.
> 
> The next step is working with fiberglass than the holy grail, CarbonFiber.
> 
> ...



Ya know Im not even sure lol One day I ventured to my local computer shop and it was sitting to be thrown out and I told them Ill take it. They just gave it to me. I liked it because it weighs like 1 Lb empty and maybe 6 Lbs filled! Its made of high grade steel that was a b**ch to cut lol. It never said on the case what kind it was. This is where 2 of my Dremels died on lol. The RTX blazed right thru it


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 14, 2009)

uhhh a 1lb case thats made of steel...

and if it is steel, yes i feel your pain on cutting it, buy my dremel must be a soldier cause hes made it all the way thru  and my steel case was 8lbs empty..


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 14, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Ya know Im not even sure lol One day I ventured to my local computer shop and it was sitting to be thrown out and I told them Ill take it. They just gave it to me. I liked it because it weighs like 1 Lb empty and maybe 6 Lbs filled! Its made of high grade steel that was a b**ch to cut lol. It never said on the case what kind it was. This is where 2 of my Dremels died on lol. The RTX blazed right thru it





SkyKast said:


> uhhh a 1lb case thats made of steel...
> 
> and if it is steel, yes i feel your pain on cutting it, buy my dremel must be a soldier cause hes made it all the way thru  and my steel case was 8lbs empty..



Yea, I am not sure if I have ever seen a good quality steel case that didn't weigh at least 8lbs


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 14, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, I am not sure if I have ever seen a good quality steel case that didn't weigh at least 8lbs



I thought it was aluminum but no its steel, trust me. My magnet sticks to it. If it was aluminum, it wouldnt. My old case weighs ALOT more than this one. I weighed it b4 I did anything to it. This case does not dent or "ripple" like my old case did. Its a sturdy case.

I picked it up at the computer shop and was like WTF? It was so light I almost threw it when I picked it up lol


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 14, 2009)

well congratz on having a thin steel case lol, i bet it cut easier then ur heavier alum one


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 14, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> well congratz on having a thin steel case lol, i bet it cut easier then ur heavier alum one



Oh yes lol. I didnt try to cut that one with the Dremel. My stepdad would kill me if I killed his Dremel

I was surprised at how light it was and how sturdy it is. I accidentally dropped a wrench on it in my shed and it just chipped the paint leaving no dent. As soon as I dropped it, my face went . Then after I looked it over for the next 5 mins my face went , no dent?!?!?!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 14, 2009)

yep thats steel for yah well I just looked back in my log and my case, before i cut 1/4 of it off mind you, weighed 8.9lbs ahha

that was think steel, I went thru like 10 reinforced cutoffs just making the window


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 14, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> yep thats steel for yah well I just looked back in my log and my case, before i cut 1/4 of it off mind you, weighed 8.9lbs ahha
> 
> that was think steel, I went thru like 10 reinforced cutoffs just making the window



I went thru 2 reinforced discs cutting the window, mobo tray, and fan grills with RTX. I spent $60 on a dremel to cut and it died on my first side of the window cut, then the second one died after the second line. So I got halfway thru a window with 2 Dremels. They started to spark on the inside and I tore them apart to see if I can fix them, nope, the insides fried bad. No clue as to why either. I guess they are not made for modding cases lol So a total time of maybe an hour for both Dremels and I will never own another. Thats not including the other 2 I fried working on my car, but that was over like 5 years time. Seems like the older ones lasted SO much longer lol.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah well mine is prolly 5-10 yrs old, idk I picked it up at a tag sale lol and it works great, hasnt even showed a sign of dying yet


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 14, 2009)

Cheers for the tips MK, I was just going to beanie hat + bandanna for face protection :] (as those face cards never seem to stay on me very well)


By the by my case is 1.00mm steel, that's thicker then the steel in my Antec so I'm guessing my discs won't last to long?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 14, 2009)

or maybee a linky?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

I would like to change the sidepanel fans on this 






to 120mm fans, how ever it feels iffy in my mind cutting through metal and plastic, for what ever reason I'm thinking the plastic will crack.

Am I just being paranoid?

Would it be best to remove the plastic and then re glue it afterwards? or could I get away with doing it all together?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2009)

I would remove it first. Also you may want to practice cutting on something similar to the window part to see how it does and know what to do to make it work. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 15, 2009)

definately dont cut metal and plastic in the same cut, the difference in density will screw up the cut of the plastic


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Aye i thought that may be the case, cheers for confirming!

I'll be testing how things react to cutting in the space where I'll be cutting a hole, since I'll be throwing that bit away anyway : ]


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah its always good to test how fast your rotary tool cuts through certain materials so you know what to expect when you are going for the real deal

and here is a hind when cutting anything that requires precision and/or a smooth cut: cut just inside your marked line/boundary then use a grinding bit/sanding but to both smooth out the edges and getting your cut more exactly on the line


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

I was planning on removing the fan from a 120mm fan ( 50 dba or something stupid at only 40cfm) and using that to draw my circles, so should have a mm or 2 to sand tidy up with 

cheers again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

or you can get a hole saw and do the same thing..  Will make the cuts so much easier if your playing with new fan holes...

one sec I'll find the right size.. have it in my Log.

For 120m fan blow holes, it's a 4&1/2 Bi Metal Hole Saw..


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Cheers that would be much easier then cutting perfect circles 

I'll ask my Neighbour if he has any hole saws that size.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Cheers that would be much easier then cutting perfect circles
> 
> I'll ask my Neighbour if he has any hole saws that size.



best thing to do when you do the cut, cover both sides with a good thick layer of painters tape. that way when your going down, your not going to do a oops and scratch the area around he cut up trying to get it started.. Plus your not cutting straight into the metal or plastic.. so it can eliminate some kickback if there would be when going in


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Aye I was planning on doing that : ]

I even do it when drilling holes <_< just in case.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Aye I was planning on doing that : ]
> 
> I even do it when drilling holes <_< just in case.





just throwing it out there man. you know.. you go in the motions.. sometimes its hard to stop blabbing... lol..


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ha it no problem man its a good thing, if I hadn't of known then it would of been really useful.

just took the entire case apart, cable management will be tricky even my l33t skills.

Will post pictures of the case bare tomorrow for receive protips from you folks.


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 15, 2009)

Question. Any reason why no one recommends a jigsaw with a steel cutting blade?
Works well for me. And saves wear on the dremel.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

I find it catches and can buckle the case.

( I used a jigsaw on my Antec 900 psu flip mod)


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 15, 2009)

STEEL cutting blade?!?!? those fucking exist? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! that would have saved so much timeeee!!


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 15, 2009)

They work ok on thin steel, such as found on side panels. Just make sure to clamp the panel to avoid it vibrating.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 15, 2009)

gah well it prolly wouldnt have worked on mine then, that makes me feel a bit better but i'll need to get some of those for next time


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I find it catches and can buckle the case.
> 
> ( I used a jigsaw on my Antec 900 psu flip mod)





SkyKast said:


> gah well it prolly wouldnt have worked on mine then, that makes me feel a bit better but i'll need to get some of those for next time



Clamp the panel with some wood on either side to stop it vibrating. And take it slow. Or with a bit of practice, an angle grinder can do the rough cuts very quickly. Now if I had a plasma cutter . . .


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

I saw an angle grinder for £16  earlier, I nearly bought it straight away XD

I would also love a plasma cutter *sigh*

There's so many tools I want but can't have.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 15, 2009)

I might have to invest in this someday: http://www.longevity-inc.com/produc....php?gclid=CPmmsorA9JwCFQRM5QodFzhutQ#general


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 15, 2009)

dude I'm sorry for being picky but could you fix my name on the list..


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 16, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> I might have to invest in this someday: http://www.longevity-inc.com/produc....php?gclid=CPmmsorA9JwCFQRM5QodFzhutQ#general



Oh man, Plasma cutters work fantastic! One just has to stay a little behind the line, as plasma's do leave a somewhat jagged edge. Also keep in mind that is will burn the paint around the cut.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you have one? If yes I'm jealous as hell XD

I'm also Jealous of all you modders with work shops, I use my bed room so space is limited!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

I cant wait for my new workshop! I am working on cleaning out this room and I am putting new carpets in (the non-flamable kind) haha ans new walls and I will actually have a ceiling other then rafters, this is my basement


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 16, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> I might have to invest in this someday: http://www.longevity-inc.com/produc....php?gclid=CPmmsorA9JwCFQRM5QodFzhutQ#general



Hmm, not as pricey as I would have imagined. Now how much they would be here is another story.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2009)

My rotary cutting tool come today, the instructions are awful heh, I don't thinking it came with any cutting discs so will have to buy some, any one know of UK e-shops that sell reinforced ones for cheap?

( It came with with grinding stones and abrasive discs for sure, also came with a highspeed cutter for making pretty designs in shells! XD)


Couldn't be arsed to wait bought these in the mean time

http://www.axminster.co.uk/src/froo...rced-Aluminium-Oxide-Cutting-Discs-480019.htm

got a pack of 50 XD


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

those are good quality cutting disks! nice buy


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2009)

Wooo! hurray for blind luck 

I've already had a little play with the device and it all seems pretty sturdy, only problem is one the the bit supplied is about .5 mm to small to stay inside, how stupid.

By the by, to those in the UK I HAVE to recommend this shop, I they shipped them an hour after I purchased them, in my experience most places wait for the end of the day or even the following day to ship orders.
The prices are good as well.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

wait the bit that actually came with the rotary tool doesn't fit it?!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes a bit that came with it!

Its a precision engraving tool, it won't stay in the dremel even if I over tighten it ha ha *facepalm*


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

wowo are you sure you didnt buy the cheapo? lol jk 

but that sucks at least its not something you really need


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2009)

I wanted to use it to write my name in stupid things : [

Never mind, played with the dremel a bit today done some cuts on some of the plastic on my case, will tidy the cuts tomorow and add pics.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Do you have one? If yes I'm jealous as hell XD
> 
> I'm also Jealous of all you modders with work shops, I use my bed room so space is limited!



Na, I wish I had a personal plasma cutter! I have used the ones at work, (work at a welding and machining company) so have used the cutters at work several times. Screwed up a side panel on a case once using the plasma, but luckily it was a Thermaltake case, so was able to purchase just a side panel.  




pantherx12 said:


> My rotary cutting tool come today, the instructions are awful heh, I don't thinking it came with any cutting discs so will have to buy some, any one know of UK e-shops that sell reinforced ones for cheap?
> 
> ( It came with with grinding stones and abrasive discs for sure, also came with a highspeed cutter for making pretty designs in shells! XD)
> 
> ...



Damn, that is a pretty good deal for the reinforced disks


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well Delivery was 4 pound 50 for a 10 pack and a 50 pack, so I thought for 5 pound more why the hell not 

I think you can collect from a physical location from that e-shop saving more money if your local.


Good and bad news.

I got my cutting discs! woo fast service, I also got some rubber seal stuff to put round the cuts I make ( 2 pounds including delivery for 2 meters) 

Bad news, no goggles yet : [

I ask of ye, if I t shirt ninja and wear a pair of sunglasses will that be enough protection?

XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

The goggles fit snug to eliminate any possibility of debris falling into your eye.  Sun glasses don't.  I would just wait dude.   You never know



pantherx12 said:


> Well Delivery was 4 pound 50 for a 10 pack and a 50 pack, so I thought for 5 pound more why the hell not
> 
> I think you can collect from a physical location from that e-shop saving more money if your local.
> 
> ...


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Aye that's what the T-shirt ninja-ing is for, the glasses sit above the frabric it stops everything getting through.

I went ahead and done it anyway, got one fan grill removed.

I think I'm pressing to hard with the dremel the discs don't last long.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Aye that's what the T-shirt ninja-ing is for, the glasses sit above the frabric it stops everything cutting through.
> 
> I went ahead and done it anyway, got one fan grill removed.
> 
> I think I'm pressing to hard with the dremel the discs don't last long.



I could only imagine what you look like now   just be careful and keep u s posted.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 17, 2009)

dont push hard, you'll waste your disks, instead make many passes over the same line


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

I must have modding on the brain I wrote cutting instead of getting *facepalm*

Sheers skykast just did that on the second fan gril and I still have half a disc left!

I won't post pics of the fan grills being cut out just yet, I need to tidy them up alot.

Will the grinding stones supplied with my dremel be good for this?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah they will work but they disintegrate quickly


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

I imagine they would, but doing it with a hand file would take ages XD

Cheers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I imagine they would, but doing it with a hand file would take ages XD
> 
> Cheers



I would rather just go through some grinding stones rather than getting it done with a hand file


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.mountainstorm-pc.com/index.html

Finally got my new site launched. No time to add content yet but at least I have one up and running. If I can get the email to work that would be stunning.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Good going cd, what r u going to host there?



CyberDruid said:


> http://www.mountainstorm-pc.com/index.html
> 
> Finally got my new site launched. No time to add content yet but at least I have one up and running. If I can get the email to work that would be stunning.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice CD ! Will check it out when it has content and such.

I'm done cutting for today, its too dark in my room now so can't work.

Didn't manage to get any cable holes done, how ever did take out the HDD cage and tidied up the sharp edges on the fan grills I cut out.

It took me 10-15 minutes to cut a line a inch long on my back panel D: is that normal?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Nice CD ! Will check it out when it has content and such.
> 
> I'm done cutting for today, its too dark in my room now so can't work.
> 
> ...



you should post some pics of the rest if the stuff you touched up


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Its going to have to wait til the morning, its also too dark for photos : /

My room is great if I was planning on having a romantic night in, not so good for everything else ha ha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Its going to have to wait til the morning, its also too dark for photos : /
> 
> My room is great if I was planning on having a romantic night in, not so good for everything else ha ha



Romantic?   Hahaha, bring out the candles


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 17, 2009)

Just received a 60GB OCZ vertex turbo I won in a silly contest. I put it up for sale on OverClock. I'd love to play with it but I am officially beyond broke. Just bought a pair of digital calipers last night...and 2 years of hosting today....scarey. I can spend it even when I'm dead broke 

SSD drives are soooooooo cute


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG, how did I miss all this good stuff?

First CD....Nice site
(now thats an artsy fartsy site, well done )


pantherx12 said:


> Bad news, no goggles yet : [
> I ask of ye, if I t shirt ninja and wear a pair of sunglasses will that be enough protection?
> XD


They are better than nothing but be careful. By changing the posistion of the cutting disk you can change where the sparks go so make sure to keep ur face away from the sparks.

I use the full face shield as my cheeks seem to get hit a lot more than anything else.

I just came up with a new sig (I have recommended it countless times) They will do 90% of the cutting and use the dremel and files for clean up...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 17, 2009)

For my case modding, my favorite story to tell is this one:

A friend was doing a case themed on Fallout 3.  He wanted realistic bullet holes, and empty shells on the bottom of the case.  I told him I could make realistic looking bullet holes in the case.  Long story short, I took the case to a secluded area (a ranch) and then just opened up on the case with my SKS.  When he asked how I made the bullet holes look so realistic I showed him the hilarious video I made.  I set up an electric drill by the case with the camera near by.  Oh you drilled them he thought...  And then...  BANG BANG BANG.  It was pretty cool, until I told him the part about how the wires to the power button was missing cause I accidentally had an incendiary round in the mix of my random box of 7.62x39 ammo scorch the wire.  The back of the case looks awesome, exit wounds always do.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2009)

The tool a good modder shouldnt be without....A gun

Thanks PVTCaboose1337, a familiar name from the old days And welcome to the Clubhouse


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> For my case modding, my favorite story to tell is this one:
> 
> A friend was doing a case themed on Fallout 3.  He wanted realistic bullet holes, and empty shells on the bottom of the case.  I told him I could make realistic looking bullet holes in the case.  Long story short, I took the case to a secluded area (a ranch) and then just opened up on the case with my SKS.  When he asked how I made the bullet holes look so realistic I showed him the hilarious video I made.  I set up an electric drill by the case with the camera near by.  Oh you drilled them he thought...  And then...  BANG BANG BANG.  It was pretty cool, until I told him the part about how the wires to the power button was missing cause I accidentally had an incendiary round in the mix of my random box of 7.62x39 ammo scorch the wire.  The back of the case looks awesome, exit wounds always do.




That's awesome 
I just put a side fan on one of my friends cases, dremels are rubbish for plastic that his window was made out of, just melted took me bloody ages to sort out


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2009)

This is a must have if you are making holes
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42006


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Cool will look out for some, the kit did come with a mini tiny tiny tiny one XD


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh yea I forgot about the grinding stone with the dremel, I never use them, They are dangerous and worthless.
(the small sanding drums in the dremel work but I only use them for touch up and corners)

Using sanding Drums in a hand drill is a much better plan and makes much rounder holes.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 17, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> For my case modding, my favorite story to tell is this one:
> 
> A friend was doing a case themed on Fallout 3.  He wanted realistic bullet holes, and empty shells on the bottom of the case.  I told him I could make realistic looking bullet holes in the case.  Long story short, I took the case to a secluded area (a ranch) and then just opened up on the case with my SKS.  When he asked how I made the bullet holes look so realistic I showed him the hilarious video I made.  I set up an electric drill by the case with the camera near by.  Oh you drilled them he thought...  And then...  BANG BANG BANG.  It was pretty cool, until I told him the part about how the wires to the power button was missing cause I accidentally had an incendiary round in the mix of my random box of 7.62x39 ammo scorch the wire.  The back of the case looks awesome, exit wounds always do.



haha thats an awesome idea, I might have to use that someday, i bet it looks awesome



MKmods said:


> This is a must have if you are making holes
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42006



for metals too??


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, they work great for metal, wood, plastic.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Oh yea I forgot about the grinding stone with the dremel, I never use them, They are dangerous and worthless.



Dangerous? <_< I was using one for ages earlier.

When I was done it it it looked like a chalice


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Dangerous? <_< I was using one for ages earlier.
> 
> When I was done it it it looked like a chalice



yeah I use em all the time, beats a hand file big time!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2009)

They can explode quite easily, nothing like stone chips being flung at 25K rpm....


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 17, 2009)

I want to do a case mod by incendiary round one of these days


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> They can explode quite easily, nothing like stone chips being flung at 25K rpm....



Wow, I may just stay away from them for metal work then.

Things exploding in my face isn't on my "to do" list.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 17, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I want to do a case mod by incendiary round one of these days



lol



pantherx12 said:


> Wow, I may just stay away from them for metal work then.
> 
> Things exploding in my face isn't on my "to do" list.



dude, arent those illegal


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you are talking about Dremel, have you ever seen the cutoff wheels shatter?  

I have, when they get small, they are prone to breaking, and when the do, they end up impaled in the wall.  If a person was there...


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Some of the cheap abrasive discs that came with my rotary tool exploded, luckily I was in the way so no walls were impaled.

No harm done though just a few nicks on my hands .

This was before I got my fancy cutting discs and I was just experimenting with them.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 17, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If you are talking about Dremel, have you ever seen the cutoff wheels shatter?
> 
> I have, when they get small, they are prone to breaking, and when the do, they end up impaled in the wall.  If a person was there...



yeah NEVER use uninforced cutoff disks period is my motto, ok ok maybee balsa wood

but I had a few explode and just give me some nicks and I thought oh this isnt awful but then I gues this certain peice got my left index finget the right way and gave it a good lice, I have the scar to prove it

ALWAYS USE REINFORCED CUTOFFS


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah I use the black reinforced cut offs but those shatter too!  The stringyness of them kinda keeps em together but at 30k RPM anything can happen.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2009)

I have had a few disintegrate as well. When they do it shows yo are being too rough with them.

As to the regular disks usually 75% of them explode so I stopped using them all together. 

If anyone wants them I have several hundred laying around I will give you as long as you are careful and use a face shield.

I posted this a bunch of times but since we are chatting about them here is where I get my 1.5" reinforced wheels.
http://www.widgetsupply.com/page/WS/PROD/dremel-cut-off-fiberglass-wheel/BCZ49


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you think that shop will ship to the UK if I ask them nicely?

Even with delivery to the UK they work out as much as my pack of 50.

and mine were only 22mm!


I play with wood so I might grab those discs off you MK, got a bunch of stuff I need to buy before hand and if I have left over money I'll 'ave em 

*fixed typos*


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2009)

I think its worth a try....One other tidbit, make sure you get the right ones (the ones with the 1/16" hole, they also have ones with 1/8" center holes)


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice! asked them and got an answer straight away.

Shipping to the UK via 1st class post is only $12 or so, so the total works out the exact same as me 50 pack of 22mm!

Genius 

I love buying from the States, cheap as hell!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2009)

Their customer service is very good, I also like how they have multiple options for shipping, glad they helped you out.

and the 1.5" disks last MUCH longer than the 22mm ones do.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2009)

That is an amazing deal on those cutoff wheels.  They are so expensive at Lowes and other stores.


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 18, 2009)

I like your sound effects CyberDruid. I think they might get irritating quickly, but I like them now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2009)

When I get home from college (who knows in like 2 months) I will do my demonstration video of my emergency thermite hard drive destroyer.  It is hilarious, and even better, it works.  I really will not be back home to push the button so I minus well just to do it!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 18, 2009)

how does it work?


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 18, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> how does it work?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermite

Basically melts/incinerates whatever you sit it on. Like a hard drive full of highly illegal stuff that PVT must have.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 18, 2009)

Guess what arrived guys 
Got myself a pair of epic old school welding goggles, they look like motor cycle goggles heh.

Took the dark glass out so now they're perfectly clear aswell. nice.

Going to measure the thread a bit later and see if I can do messed up stuff like put on fish eye lenses and things like that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Guess what arrived guys
> Got myself a pair of epic old school welding goggles, they look like motor cycle goggles heh.
> 
> Took the dark glass out so now they're perfectly clear aswell. nice.
> ...



dude now you are even modding the goggles?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm a tinker man  Always have been.

You should see what I've done to my bunk bed, I've got a modded desk as well ha ha.

Going to finish my cable management holes, this is going to take hours!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm a tinker man  Always have been.
> 
> You should see what I've done to my bunk bed, I've got a modded desk as well ha ha.
> 
> Going to finish my cable management holes, this is going to take hours!



modded bunk bed?  ON NOES!  

dude you have to post pics of that, it'll go perfect with this thread!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 18, 2009)

It was just a simple mod, nothing fancy, just cut the bottom platform out and have my mattress directly on the floor, gives me an extra foot and half of head room, you know for when  have company round <_< >_> The top bunk is just usef as storage for all my crap, half built monitors, sata cables that kinda rubbish.

It also much quieter ha ha.

My actual camera has decided to bugger up so here's a few webcam pictures of what I've done so far, sorry about the quality.















The dark bits are rubber seams.

Saves me a bunch of time and grinding stones by using them instead of grinding away.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

haha you are a true modder my friend .  I really like your progress with that case dude 



pantherx12 said:


> It was just a simple mod, nothing fancy, just cut the bottom platform out and have my mattress directly on the floor, gives me an extra foot and half of head room, you know for when  have company round <_< >_> The top bunk is just usef as storage for all my crap, half built monitors, sata cables that kinda rubbish.
> 
> It also much quieter ha ha.
> 
> ...


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 18, 2009)

its coming alond good dude, what kind of rubber edging is this??...wait a sec we should relocate this location to your project log, this isnt what this thread is for haha...for a sec I thought this was your log


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 18, 2009)

Heh XD
What do you guys reckon of this ?

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3832.html

Decent price?

Going to have to cut out the top area so it doesn't interfere with my top fans when they're installed.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 18, 2009)

I have used them a number of times. Handy way to relocate drives and get more space inside.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Heh XD
> What do you guys reckon of this ?
> 
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3832.html
> ...



I think you are in the Case modding club house, therefore it would be cheaper and very easy to make your own!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've no idea where I would even start ha ha.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've no idea where I would even start ha ha.



It is simply sheet metal you would need to mess with.  Would not be that hard at all.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 18, 2009)

You can also use Scythe Anitvibration HDD mounts to adapt to optical bay mounting.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> You can also use Scythe Anitvibration HDD mounts to adapt to optical bay mounting.



Would of cost me the same to get a set 3 of of them XD

And I've no sheet metal, so just went ahead an bought the lian li thing , nothing wrong a bit of cheat modding XD


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 18, 2009)

I took one of the hot swap LL bays apart and powdercoated all the silver bits metallic color change green. Still have it in a drawer...it's strictly awesome.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 18, 2009)

From pictures it looks like they have a filter, so that's going to go straight away. might put a different fan in aswell.

CD any chance of pictures sounds nice.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 19, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96447


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice, love the colour.

Also loving that skull res, please tell me some sort of red dye was used in the water!

Oh by the by will you have a look at my latest post on my project log, I need some tips.

Thanks : ]


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

All right guys.. It looks like Thermaltake's Level 10 case is now a thing to mess with!

http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/28/thermaltakes-brain-melting-level-10-pc-chassis-gets-real-unbox/

My god it looks sweet! Just something i don't think I could grab..


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 29, 2009)

wow thats beautiful


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> wow thats beautiful



To me... I think it should be placed in a office.. Maybe right next to a office paper sorted...like an in/out box rack (Thx, SP! lol)


Nah, I could see some high class Office grabbing it, having someone design something on it, and having it hang in the offices of the big boys... As for home use... Why would I want to put my components inside tiny hot boxes (I'm with you SP!)?? I mean, yes, if there is ventilation to it.. it will be cool... but so many small boxes.. lol


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right guys.. It looks like Thermaltake's Level 10 case is now a thing to mess with!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/28/thermaltakes-brain-melting-level-10-pc-chassis-gets-real-unbox/
> 
> My god it looks sweet! Just something i don't think I could grab..



Seen that over at tightsystem.com as well. Bad thing about it, it weighs in at 48lbs, and will retail for $700!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right guys.. It looks like Thermaltake's Level 10 case is now a thing to mess with!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/28/thermaltakes-brain-melting-level-10-pc-chassis-gets-real-unbox/
> 
> My god it looks sweet! Just something i don't think I could grab..



I remember posting that case quite a while ago .. CS get a raise so I can make you a proper one.

Here is one of the earlier versions





the airflow sucks, its more of a looker.




(however build in H20 into the frame using pillars of water to support the Hdds and DVDs and you would have something)


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yea, Maximum PC just had an exclusive on the dang thing I guess.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 29, 2009)

Made a mounting plate for a fan controller this morning.























Not bad for a couple of hours.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey guys!

I'm not an official member of this crew yet, but I'm hoping my simple build will at least give me honorary status.   Any ideas on my low-dolla tech station build from the pros would be appreciated.  BTW CD, thanks for bouncing ideas with me on OCN but the dollars just didn't come together for me. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104951


----------



## MKmods (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to the Clubhouse...If you read the first post and agree ur in.

As to money there should be many ideas here that dont cost much $$$. Im pretty poor but by juggling priorities I am able to continue modding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

like the mounting plate CD


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 1, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Welcome to the Clubhouse...If you read the first post and agree ur in.
> 
> As to money there should be many ideas here that dont cost much $$$. Im pretty poor but by juggling priorities I am able to continue modding.



We need to see an ordered list of those priorities, I think that would be amusing!

BTW, Just realised I've been posting here for a while but not yet an official member. May I please join?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 1, 2009)

I get so busy doing stuff and answering posts etc, I lose track of the basic stuff sometimes and need to be reminded, So Welcome Cuzza 

As to my priorities its not all that amusing but il give you a bit of it as I have noticed in several forums people mentioning a lack of funding as their reason for not modding. 

I am at a point in my life where I teeter between disabled/not and my monthly income is less than $500. My elec/gas bill for winter can be between $200-300 by itself so buying materials tools can be really hard for me a times. Now I am not saying this because I want to be pittied or am soliciting help in any way just to make a point. 

I have had a fricken amazing life and choose to use the last half of my life to help in a way that I am able. So if I have to eat ramen 3 weeks out of each month to buy materials I do.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 1, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I get so busy doing stuff and answering posts etc, I lose track of the basic stuff sometimes and need to be reminded, So Welcome Cuzza
> 
> As to my priorities its not all that amusing but il give you a bit of it as I have noticed in several forums people mentioning a lack of funding as their reason for not modding.
> 
> ...



whatever your doing, however your doing it your freakin' amazing at it and I and I think I could speak for most any TPU member who has an interest in modding when I say, we love your stuff

PS (Ramen ROCKS!)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Add me to the club, been really low on funds to finish my HAF 922 project and low on ambition after moving and getting my car vandalized a few times. But think I will be able to start work back up soon and hopefully reading some posts here and seeing more awesome things like CD's fan controller will get me motivated.

Also CD that fan controller reminds me of the switches you would find in a drag car, just looks like something mean, very cool.

- Josh


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmmm I was just joking around really, but I can feel you there Mark, I'm out of work at the moment and getting by on not a heck of a lot. And spend a lot of time helping out my dad who has been recently left disabled by illness. I wouldn't give up my foods to spend on modding though. I just like food too much for that, lol. And I know you like to be on a first name basis, so you can call me Sam.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome 1Kurgan1

And Sam glad ur helping ur dad. 

I was to busy being me to have kids but I really admire those that are fathers. Its a huge job (just imagine a responsibility that will last FOREVER)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Welcome 1Kurgan1
> 
> And Sam glad ur helping ur dad.
> 
> I was to busy being me to have kids but I really admire those that are fathers. Its a huge job (just imagine a responsibility that will last FOREVER)



Thanks for the welcome, and being a father is great, my sons turning 1 on October 7th and I am younger (23) so it was scary, but I wouldn't change it for the world, it's amazing just to sit there and watch him play with something and know he is learning. And to know that you get to watch this person you made grow and become their own self, just amazing.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 1, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> whatever your doing, however your doing it your freakin' amazing at it and I and I think I could speak for most any TPU member who has an interest in modding when I say, we love your stuff
> 
> PS (Ramen ROCKS!)



SkyKast, I will second that!!!!!!!!!! Mark, you are an amazing person my friend, and these fine forums would be at a huge loss without you

Later guys!

Dano


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 1, 2009)

Where else can you find carbon fiber PC mods? NO where. MK raises the bar. And that's just the flashy stuff I remember this early in the morning...MK thinks outside the box like Portal


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 7, 2009)

*My LED is bigger than your LED*

12" diameter LED module anyone?


















110VAC too...blindingly bright.

Snabbed them at a surplus shop nearby. Talk about case lights...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 7, 2009)

DANG man! One of those on the side will really liten up the case!!! 

Very nice find!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 7, 2009)

Traffic lights???


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 7, 2009)

Traffic lights 

Damn things are blinding. Casts a beam in broad daylight.

One of these could be a secret weapon at a LAN


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Made a mounting plate for a fan controller this morning.
> 
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/3636/controler001.jpg
> http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/5743/controler002.jpg
> ...



me likey very much 
why can't you live down the road from me


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 7, 2009)

a few dead LEDs in there cyberdruid??


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 7, 2009)

SWEET DUDE but are u really putting them in a PC???


----------



## MKmods (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey CD after seeing your huge light I remembered that with newer cars and trucks they use LEDs for taillights also(12V) 
So a trip to the junkyard may be very rewarding...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2009)

*Intel Mod Contest*

Ok I just saw this and thought all you should take a look. 
http://www.intelcorechallenge.com/

it looks like judging may be good here (quite often the judging isant the best part of mod contests)

Judging: Quote from Intel
"C. JUDGING. All eligible Submissions for the Contest will be screened by a panel of judges (“Contest Judges”), who will score each eligible Submission based upon the judging criteria noted below. Current Judges include:

         1. Steve Dallman, Intel Vice-President, Worldwide Reseller Channel Organization   (http://www.intel.com/pressroom/kits/bios/dallman.htm)
         2. Chris Trumble, Editor, CPU Magazine
         3. Lance Ulanoff, Editor-in-Chief, PCMag"


FAQs
http://www.intelcorechallenge.com/faq.cfm


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds great man! very good!!! Now, finish yours so you can place it!


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 8, 2009)

Re the intel competition:

 	"This multi-country design challenge is open to anyone 18 or older who wants to build a desktop that demonstrates a bold vision of a creative future. Participating countries include Belgium, Canada (except Quebec), Japan, the Netherlands, Norway, Sweden United Kingdom, and the United States of America."

So I fail.

Question, what did Quebec do wrong??


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2009)

Its sucks for u Cuzza, just come here to Nevada and hang out with me for a few mos...(everyone knows Quebec is an AMD stronghold, lol)

I thought it was kind of cool to include so many other countries though, there are insane mods all over the world.


Cold Storm said:


> Sounds great man! very good!!! Now, finish yours so you can place it!



I dont think I would enter (I am a bit burned out on contests) 

I would rather see all you guys in it.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2009)

Well hell man, if your burnt out, finish it, and then enter it in my name

Dano!






MKmods said:


> Its sucks for u Cuzza, just come here to Nevada and hang out with me for a few mos...(everyone knows Quebec is an AMD stronghold, lol)
> 
> I thought it was kind of cool to include so many other countries though, there are insane mods all over the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 8, 2009)

I want to come to the States next year because I have always wanted to see a space shuttle launch and they are pulling the pin on that one so better go soon. So Mark if I do I could come and visit you then. might miss the deadline on this competition though


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 8, 2009)

I dunno about contests, but nice find there MK. I think modding for money makes better sense to me. Modding for ego strokes just doesn't give me wood anymore.

My POV: talk is cheap...but if someone will actually throw money at you for your creations that's more than talk. The judge I am worried about pleasing is my client.

BTW the LEDs come one when I slap the light unit so I think it can easily be repaired. When I get some tiome I will check it out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, that's a little to rich for my blood... Contest that is.. I don't think I'm going to hit up i5/i7 for a year yet.. Just plumbed the 790i so it would be a great waste if I was to just give it up.. imo

But, still got two builds to go! Plus finishing the wiring on the current one.. Man, I have lost all wanting to  do it too.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2009)

There are a few good things with it, 1 is the judges are good, and there are a bunch of classes
(2 things I have been whining about forever)

I like its not focusing about just pretty stuff but function.
Quote:
"envision the possibilities of tomorrow's technology – from new gaming PCs to innovative platforms for home automation"

While it looks like its for i5/i7 and it would be cooler to be "ANY" comp it is at least moving in the right direction.


CyberDruid said:


> I dunno about contests, but nice find there MK. I think modding for money makes better sense to me. Modding for ego strokes just doesn't give me wood anymore.
> 
> My POV: talk is cheap...but if someone will actually throw money at you for your creations that's more than talk. The judge I am worried about pleasing is my client.
> 
> BTW the LEDs come one when I slap the light unit so I think it can easily be repaired. When I get some tiome I will check it out.



I get you for sure...

I went through a time when I was so stupid and I bought hardware just for contests (I bet the marketeers were just laughing their asses off sitting behind their desks) 

Lucky for me the thousands of requests and bunches of friends I have made have more than made up for it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> There are a few good things with it, 1 is the judges are good, and there are a bunch of classes
> (2 things I have been whining about forever)
> 
> I like its not focusing about just pretty stuff but function.
> ...



Yeah, the contest is a great one.. But it would be great if it was built for "any" as being Intel based CPU... If so, I'd be on that.. lol..


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2009)

I realize its an Intel contest (so they make the rules) its just there are so many AMD rigs that wont be there.
And honestly if Intel is so good than what is the diff if some slow ass AMD stuff was in their contest.
(ok to those that dont get it "I LOVE AMD" and its not slow)

Its just kind of a fluke I even have an Intel comp right now as 99.9% of all my comps were AMD.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

My current project is entered into a contest at the moment, need to try and remember what website its on now ha ha.

Apparently its the biggest of 2009?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> My current project is entered into a contest at the moment, need to try and remember what website its on now ha ha.
> 
> Apparently its the biggest of 2009?



Let us know so we can support you...


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

After searching through my PMs its on newmodcity ! Can't Remember my password for there at the moment so I can't link to the thread or what ever XD


My project is regrettably on hiatus again due to not having a holesaw holder that fits my holesaw. : [


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah I got the emails on that one but the rules are so convoluted and it requires you monitor your log all the time to answer "challenges" (whatever that's supposed to be) and it wasn't even written with proper grammar or spelling (I realize the kid that started the deal is Latin but still) so I was like WTF is this. It was just a little to weird for me.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

I've not been keeping my log updated at all and have had no problems.

XD


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 9, 2009)

can u post a link of ur log?


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 9, 2009)

If you can find it


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Theres nothing in it yet

http://forum.newmodcity.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=275

Not got round to resising my photos.


( no auto resize and it won't let them be viewed if they are huge)

Its the same as my TPU log tbh he he.

Copy and paste ftw


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 9, 2009)

mmm delicious copy pasta: try some 

Hey I finally got off the fence and bought a seat to build a racing pit. The only gaming I don't totally suck at is driving.

A friend that built a really cool WWI Sim Pit for flying linked me to a nice race seat on ebay so off we go.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds epic CD, of course it goes without saying, pics when its done !


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> mmm delicious copy pasta: try some
> 
> Hey I finally got off the fence and bought a seat to build a racing pit. The only gaming I don't totally suck at is driving.
> 
> A friend that built a really cool WWI Sim Pit for flying linked me to a nice race seat on ebay so off we go.



Awesome CD!!! What Racing Sims do you play? I personally like the Nascar games, as I have Nascar 2004, Nascar Sim Racing. Haven't really screwed with some of the newer ones. Just haven't had any pals that were into racing anymore


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 10, 2009)

I cobbled together a "car" by putting some scraps of ply across the lower shelves of my glass desk and angling up a piece and clamping the thing together lol so I could get my position closer to reality and I've been trying to master HockenHeim with GTR2. I like realism and am pretty much a n00b. I'll try anything but if it's fake (like NFS) I lose interest instantly.

GTR2 has options for realism that I like...turn off all the aids and drive it like a man I say. Or crash and reset and just keep trying if you are like me 

And DiRT is pretty challenging, but I am still just at Amateur level there. I cheat. I keep restarting the races until I stop crashing. If I get nerfed into a billboard I start over


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree CD, I don't like any of the NFS games! I like feeliing like I am actually racing


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 10, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Theres nothing in it yet
> 
> http://forum.newmodcity.com/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=275
> 
> ...



Their tag line is: "If you build it..... you will come!!!"

Is it a sex toy competition? His wording couldn't be any worse.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 10, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Their tag line is: "If you build it..... you will come!!!"
> 
> Is it a sex toy competition? His wording couldn't be any worse.









At least I hope it is. No one could be that ignorant, could they?


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 10, 2009)

Yarly

He's an interesting modder though...with big ideas.

Well I took my Skulltrail rig apart a little and gave it a good cleaning and as usual anytime I do something like that I somehow mess up the rig. Took me about a half hour to figure out that the power plug to the X-fi was somehow causing a short and keeping the mobo from intializing.

After all that I decided to relocate the rig where I could more easily tinker..and managed to do it again . Another bit of fiddling and I finally got it to boot. I'm not shutting down for nothing now.

Plus side is more foot room under the desk.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Their tag line is: "If you build it..... you will come!!!"


well if that was true I would be REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY tired...

Big ideas are cool, I hope he does well.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 10, 2009)

Just got another alert from NewModCity that he's doing live 24/7 streaming vids. What, youtube isn't good enough? lol. Like I said BIG ideas.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah I saw that on the front page.

I really need to update my thread on there ha ha


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's the race seat I snabbed off eBay.







I will be receiving a red and black one (to match my Soldam case ).

And here is an interesting source for tube and clamps to build the "car" expensive but pretty much exactly the sort of parts I have in mind.

http://www.jwwinco.com/products/section16/index.html?gclid=CJjjkZXXsp0CFSBN5QodDXYriA


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2009)

damn CD, that's sweet man!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 10, 2009)

It wasn't too expensive. About $145 shipped. Aside from the wheel/pedals that's probably the most expensive part.

For my first attempt I am going to use plywood instead of tubes to get my ergonomics sorted out. 

Simple plan is to cut two rips about 12" wide and attach them with some tubes and threaded rods (like my waterboard idea) to create a stable lightweight base. Then build a small box that fits over the base (so I can play with height) and mount the seat to that. Then figure out where I want the pedals and build an angle box for that will slip over the base. That way little people or big people can slide the seat and pedals together or apart.

Not sure about the wheel mount yet...I need to arrange it so there is a keyboard and mouse...but they are out of the way. 

Screen and speakers I am thinking to use the big TV in the house...and then once I get the ergos right I'll see shere the screen has to be and figure out some dort of VESA mount.

Should be about a half day project since it's just to get the layout.

And then I'll try and draw it in Pro-E with tube and clamps so I can figure out if that's affordable/feasible.

Ideally I'd like to break it down for storage since there are long periods of time where I am too busy to game.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Just finished doing the mobo tray modifications on my sunbeam, still need to sort out sata cables etc even they don't look to bad as is anyway.

Pictures will be in my project log later.

Gota say that's a pretty sweet chair you've got.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome CD! Can't wait to see some pictures of that setup man


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 10, 2009)

The seat shipped yesterday so probably by the end of next week it'll arrive. Hopefully I will have gotten ahead of my schedule so I can slack off. And I'll have the charger for my back up camera then too. Broke my beloved Sony last week. I'm lost without a cam. I take pictures of EVERYthing all day...lol.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2009)

OH man, sorry to hear that you broke your camera man

I have a Sony Cyber-Shot 7.2 mega pixel, and I would be fricking lost without it man.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a vivitar 310, I hate the both of you


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 10, 2009)

Back up is a Minolta Dimage 500 so feel better.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I have a vivitar 310, I hate the both of you



LOL, my Kodak "wishes" it was as good as ur Vivitar


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah its perfect for "washed out" effect photos






Make it bigger to see how bad the quality is hah a



By the by, thats the top of my bunk bed, my hardware grave yard, the place things I can't fix end up.

The componants you can see are parts of monitors heh


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwTRpNEqGCQ

Custom Tech Station I built a while back


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2009)

Bitchin'


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 20, 2009)

I went through the archives and posted a couple dozen vids last night: of course YT decided it was time to do maintenance in the middle of all that so some of them are not done yet 12 hours later...sigh.

But I did find some "never before seen" mod vids of mine that might be entertaining.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d38M2e3pUAw
All internal triple loop LCed Cosmos 1000 with some interesting ideas including visible Raptor X HDDs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxwqR82S2mw
Mini WallHanger LC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZH719PJN5o
Exotic Hardwood Techstation


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 20, 2009)

Watched first video, I like the Raptor-x's faces outwards nice!

Not a fan of WC look though, I prefer subtle and everything inside case if possible.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 20, 2009)

Subtle and Cosmos 1000 don't really go together


----------



## MKmods (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the vids CD.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 21, 2009)

Racing Seat arrived today and I made the base using a length of Melamine shelving ($12) joined with 2x2 pine ($2). I'll be piddling with it for a few more hours using some scrap to get the pedal shelf oriented. Should have the seat and pedals in tonight. Might take a bit more time to get the shelves for the Steering and Keyboards together...I don't think I have enough scrap


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 21, 2009)

Pictures CD, pictures man

I really want to see this puppy


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 21, 2009)

Slapped this together in a few hours using some scrap. Have a look 




































About a $150 for the seat and less than $50 for the rest (excluding controls and monitor of course).


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice scooter.  Also, like your dust collection system.  The older I get the more that stuff bothers me.  Put a 3hp double bagger in my shop last spring.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 21, 2009)

Finished around midnight then tested till about 1:30.

I have some ideas for improvements but for what it is I am satisfied. It's nice to build something quickly with the only concern being functionality.

Once I spend more time with it I will be able to detect where the ergos can be improved and take it from there.

Ideally I would like the desk part to lever up on gas struts like a Corvette Hood or Gullwing door to ease access. This will let me get the wheel lower so my arms are more relaxed. I also want the monitor on it's own arm independent of the driving wheel desk. And finally I want a two level desk with the keyboard and mouse on a small shelf directly above the wheel control so I don't have to reach over the wheel and lean so far forward.

I also allowed for room to mount a mobo and the rest of the gear _under the seat_ to make the *CyberGT* stand alone. And of course I will need to incorporate speakers into the final design. Right now I use headphones. Up at the house the TV has the speakers...and that's what I really built the unit for: that 52" screen. But as it is I could easily slide the whole deal into my Pickup Truck and haul it to a friend's house and use my Laptop to play.


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 31, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106076 heres my thread. can I join up?


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Halloween to my fellow modders


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 31, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/909/halloween2009046.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Happy Halloween to my fellow modders



Swweetness man! 

I bet you used a dremel!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 31, 2009)

Corsair H50 external radiator mount case mod. Done on Antec 900.







Colored arrows indicate air flow.


Am i in?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 1, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106076 heres my thread. can I join up?





SonDa5 said:


> Am i in?



Glad you guys dropped by and welcome....

Get LOTS of candy CD......


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for letting me *in*.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 1, 2009)

very clean install on the Corsair cooler by the way...


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 1, 2009)

No kids knocked on my door 

I think my Roman Polanski costume scared them away...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> No kids knocked on my door
> 
> I think my Roman Polanski costume scared them away...



Hahahahahahhaha, Roman Polanski... I can't believe that no kids what so ever did! Man, that's something else.. we got maybe 10...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> No kids knocked on my door
> 
> I think my Roman Polanski costume scared them away...



More candy for you I have noticed we have fewer each year as well.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 11, 2009)

The driving desk thing...short 30 second look

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdZP8jcpLn0


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello fellow modders 

looking to see if any of you can direct me to where I can buy some mesh.  Maybe you guys can recommend some 

Here is the project log I'm currently working on 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108029


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2009)

check the first post, there are links to trusted vendors.

I got my honeycomb from MNPCTech and CyberDruid(when he had his store)

CD's was alum (really easy to work with) so hopefully he will share where he got it from.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

MKmods said:


> check the first post, there are links to trusted vendors.
> 
> I got my honeycomb from MNPCTech and CyberDruid(when he had his store)
> 
> CD's was alum (really easy to work with) so hopefully he will share where he got it from.



Right away sir,


----------



## MKmods (Nov 11, 2009)

by the way do you want the honeycomb one or the reg stuff with round holes?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's something great for any person, modder.

Sunbeam PCI "whatever" Rack

I bought two myself, and going to paint them black for my case! Thinking for it to be where I place my SSD and also extra fan...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2009)

That does look pretty handy, wonder if I can find it over here.

I've got a lot of pictures of mods to share soon, just waiting on a camera : ]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> by the way do you want the honeycomb one or the reg stuff with round holes?



hmm, not sure bro.  haven't really put thought into that.  I am going to check out the first post now, just came back from a bit of exercising 



Cold Storm said:


> Here's something great for any person, modder.
> 
> Sunbeam PCI "whatever" Rack
> 
> I bought two myself, and going to paint them black for my case! Thinking for it to be where I place my SSD and also extra fan...



dude, that is brilliant!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm, not sure bro.  haven't really put thought into that.  I am going to check out the first post now,



The reason I asked is the stuff with the round holes lets like 30-60% of air pass through (means 40-70% gets blocked and creates turbulence inside the case, screws up the airflow of the fan, and adds extra noise)
The honey comb I have been using is like 79%, pretty good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> The reason I asked is the stuff with the round holes lets like 30-60% of air pass through (means 40-70% gets blocked and creates turbulence inside the case, screws up the airflow of the fan, and adds extra noise)
> The honey comb I have been using is like 79%, pretty good.



yep, honey comb is the winner 

http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html

Hey Mark and everybody else.  If you go to my log, you notice I want to cover up the area in front of the PSU to hide it and the wires.  What material would be best?  I want to also cut a hole (s) to put a fan(s).  Thanks.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2009)

And honestly its kind of cool to support your fellow modders.
(thats why I try to get stuff from them)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> That does look pretty handy, wonder if I can find it over here.
> 
> I've got a lot of pictures of mods to share soon, just waiting on a camera : ]


Can't wait for pictures man! and the site does shipping to Europe.. I think it was 1-5d on shipping.. So, you might be able to get it at a good price.




Chicken Patty said:


> dude, that is brilliant!



Yeah, I can't wait till Sunday.. 3 16h days, then a day off then 3 more... Sunday better not be raining nor windy! Or, I'll become 50 Cent's new song... Psycho.. Eminem's parts... lol

I should of bought the scratch remover while I was buying... I need some removed from my case...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> And honestly its kind of cool to support your fellow modders.
> (thats why I try to get stuff from them)



I agree.  That'll be where I'm getting my stuff.  Did you read the post where I asked what material would be best for the plate I want to make?  Should be right above the last few ones.  Some advise there would really be appreciated 



Cold Storm said:


> Can't wait for pictures man! and the site does shipping to Europe.. I think it was 1-5d on shipping.. So, you might be able to get it at a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you get some locally?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I can probably get some locally from Home Depot. I'm going there Sunday and spending my gift cards.. so I'll have some fun.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I can probably get some locally from Home Depot. I'm going there Sunday and spending my gift cards.. so I'll have some fun.. lol



  good luck with that, and enjoy


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good luck with that, and enjoy



Will do! Finally getting a dremel.. lol.. then trying to get the case ready for me to put back together! 

but, I'm loving the sound of air...


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, honey comb is the winner
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html
> 
> Hey Mark and everybody else.  If you go to my log, you notice I want to cover up the area in front of the PSU to hide it and the wires.  What material would be best?  I want to also cut a hole (s) to put a fan(s).  Thanks.



Yep, as mark stated, its great to support fellow modders, and they are a great bunch at Mnpctech! A few of their items can be a little pricey, but they ship ultra fast, and all of the items that I have purchased over the years have been top quality


----------



## MKmods (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did you read the post where I asked what material would be best for the plate I want to make?  Should be right above the last few ones.  Some advise there would really be appreciated
> Can you get some locally?



I would use a piece of Smoke acrylic (like 1/8' thick) Any local plastic place should cut you up really cheap.

If not than at Homedepot they have steel panels (pretty thin) They call it flashing and you could pick up a piece for between $5-10.


stinger608 said:


> Yep, as mark stated, its great to support fellow modders, and they are a great bunch at Mnpctech! A few of their items can be a little pricey, but they ship ultra fast, and all of the items that I have purchased over the years have been top quality



No one could compete with Walmart/Newegg(volume in the zillions), but to me to be able to get personalized service its worth a few extra $.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a fair amount of Hex mesh on hand from the store inventory. I have raw steel and powdercoated steel (black). PM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I would use a piece of Smoke acrylic (like 1/8' thick) Any local plastic place should cut you up really cheap.
> 
> If not than at Homedepot they have steel panels (pretty thin) They call it flashing and you could pick up a piece for between $5-10.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip 



CyberDruid said:


> I have a fair amount of Hex mesh on hand from the store inventory. I have raw steel and powdercoated steel (black). PM


I'll contact you one of these days when I'm ready   Should be sometime this week, at least for the mesh to get it going


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 12, 2009)

lol I also have some smoke 1/8" acrylic on hand. Not a lot...but maybe enough for your project.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> lol I also have some smoke 1/8" acrylic on hand. Not a lot...but maybe enough for your project.



I need very little.  When my paycheck comes in I'll see what money I have to play with and I'll contact you.  At least for sure the mesh.  IF you can shoot me a PM with the costs of the HEX mesh that'll be great.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

Right guys!

I need the bad boys of case modding to help me out.

I have a 22cm fan at its thinest point they've managed to make it 20cm, my case is 21cm wide or so.

I want this as the front intake, although cutting away so much metal will leave me with a pretty week case.

So far all I've got is cut slightly less away from the sides, restricts airflow somewhat but not to much.

Also to screw the fan grill that came with it directly onto the case, should strengthen it to a degree.

Do you think that's enough?


( With no fancy cutting all I'm left with is the rolled steel at the sides.)

Edit : just done it myself anyway, even had to cut some of the rolled steel away.

Going to bolt the fan with and use some rubber washers, the fan will now be part of the structural integrity of the case 

Thing is I don't have a pen thin enough to mark the drill holes *sigh*


----------



## MKmods (Nov 17, 2009)

its ok just dont sit on the case....

As to the pen not fitting I just use a drill bit to mark holes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

I tried, my hand drills are useless and my main drill is WAY to big ha ha 

The fit is very tight on the inside of the case so I may not be able to line it up correctly if I do it from the other side ...

Although stupidly I forget I could just draw lines to the top and bottom of the fan *face palm*



I also ordered some metal paint (black) and some one use brushes ( 5 pack various sizes for 95 p) going to paint this sucker by hand once I've finished with the top fan holes, the paint is heavy duty, designed for outdoor hand rails heh heh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

I would never ever sit on my case, such a beautiful thing.  A old ass dell maybe, but my precious?  NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would never ever sit on my case, such a beautiful thing.  A old ass dell maybe, but my precious?  NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Before I started the heavy modding I used it to reach my storage area ( Top of a bunk bed, classy!) stood on it with my system on the inside 

1mm of steel 

Damn thing is a bitch to cut through unless I burn an entire disc on 1 cut.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 17, 2009)

This is what I have found to be the best paint (in spray can form)
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=375

its very tough, resistant to heat as well.

For primer I use this
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=397


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 17, 2009)

I let my cat sit on my Soldam...that's how much I love her 

I've been modding my motorcyle lately...still finishing up a scratch build but now I have the gearhead bug again. Probably awakened from dormancy by all the wheel time in front of the PC


----------



## MKmods (Nov 17, 2009)

I miss motorcycles, I had many, just as I got older it hurt a LOT more every time I fell off..


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

All goes well, my case will be finished tomorrow.

Hopefully my CPU block turns up tomorrow so then the entire project can be finished.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2009)

cool Panther!! Can't wait to see some pics of the project


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll be sure too, hopefully I'll have a new better camera as well : ]

If aCid ever gets round to actually selling it to me XD

Lazy bugger.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Good luck on finishing your case panther


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cheers CP, the cable management is all sorted now too 

Oh and rather then do the mod on my Lian Li HDD cage I've decided to just cut some metal up and bolt it infront of the PSU etc, so all those cables will be hidden 

Also opted to just cut 1 hole in the roof rather then drilling 3 holes.


I'm really excited now its nearly done, especially excited as I've already got a loop to go inside


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow that's awesome dude, I can't wait to see it all done


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

For lack of a better phrase.

FUCK!

I've messed up the holes to mount the rad : [

Pretty badly, I can get it mounted but the holes look fucking stupid, for some reason even even DRAWING round the rad then marking of the hole points and measuring into the right place, the holes are in the wrong place : /

No freaken idea how it happened, really gutted....

Even tempted to buy the case again and start over to be honest : [


Since I've buggered up so badly I'm pretty pissed off with myself so going to take a break for today.

I have three options to take in order to salvage the mod.

1. Easy option. mount the rad on the roof in order to hide the mess I've made, will work but I wanted everything inside.

2. Get some heavy duty mesh completely cut the top of the case bolt mesh in its place and mount rad.

3. Buy another case.

If I buy another case I can't afford another transformer,might try a cheapy casecom I've seen on ebuyer.

What do you guys think?


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 21, 2009)

2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

so before buying a cheap case, or putting everything outside which is not what you wanted.  Option 2 is your only option really.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Aye, spoke about it with my mother earlier actually lol

She's going to buy the mesh aswell 

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=4367&cat=505&page=1

Rather then cutting the top,I'm going to derivit the top panel and replace it witha mesh cut out, 

So rad will just be screwed onto the mesh, and I'm going to cable tie two UV cathodes either side of the rad : ]

Will light up the case pretty nicely + cool light coming straight out the cieling.

Luckily my mother freaken loves lights ( this is the family computer after all )


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Will light up the case pretty nicely + cool light coming straight out the cieling.
> 
> Luckily my mother freaken loves lights ( this is the family computer after all )




That is a good thing


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the manglement but you figured out a solution.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

I've also realised I can just de-rivet the top panel, so this will be a damn  easy job.

I'm actually starting to prefer it to the original idea in my mind : ]

My rad is blue you see so I'll have a nice blue streak at the top of my case


----------



## MKmods (Nov 21, 2009)

I have boxes of parts that I "Buggered Up" or just didnt look as good after done as I thought they would. 
Dont let it mess you up and learn from it so the next one goes more smoothly.

Cases are basically 6 sided boxes and its no biggie to make a whole new piece (top, side etc)..

One trick I use if a hole is a bit off center is to make it bigger and throw a grommet in it. It looks cool, adds a bit of vibration/noise resistance and makes others think your cool.

I also am a big fan of the mesh so glad you got a good solution


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Cheers MK, makes me feel slightly less rubbish 

I can't believe how misalligned the holes were though, I think I need to invest in a normal light bulb,I'm using an 11w energy effciant tube bulb <_<

Doesn't throw out much light at all,considering my room is 15 by 13 foot the lux level is just not enough!


I'm going to use the left over mesh to make the blanking plate to hide my PSU wires, if I have enough it will be an L shape cut covering the 5.25 bays etc so they'll be partially obscured leaving a nice clear side panel that only shows the nice looking bits.

If I had enough money I would completely get rid of the clear side panel and just use mesh.

By the way it costs 15 pounds ( 25 usd) to buy the 500x500 hex mesh ( including delivery) has anyone got any that they could do for cheaper?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 21, 2009)

Money I the hard part when modding (its not cheap) I cant remember who/what page but someone posted a much less expensive mesh here before.

Basically what I do is drob by a local hardware store or department store (like a Home Depot or  Walmart here in the states) and wander around looking.

They make waste baskets out of mesh that are very cheap as well as some grills in the home improvement sections.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice, I've seen under bed boxes made of mesh that might be sutible with abit of paint,not sure how much they cost but my mother is constantly buying rubbish like that so if I ask her to keep an eye out who knows!

Thing is as I said a few pages back the project is entered into a contest so I think this time I'll grab some proper mesh for convience/times sake since I've only got 10 days left to finish.


I'm entered into the first time case mod contest, my project is certainly more ambitious then the other projects I've seen in that category, lets hope my skill can match my ambition XD

It be nice to win some free hardware ha ha.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 21, 2009)

Let us know where the contest is so we can show our support.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Its on newmodcity, the admin their sent me a PM on here asking me to submit personally XD

He obviously thought the project was ambitious as well!

My P-log their is pretty much empty mind you, going to wait til my new camera gets here and I'm done before I update with pictures.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 21, 2009)

well when you submit some picts let us know.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

mesh I ordered got cancelled so have to wait until somewhere else has it in stock, or cyberdruid gets get to me about buying from him.

but that gives me time to plan how I'm going to replace the top panel.

What would be the easiest way to do this?

It still seems that cutting a big hole in the current panel will be easiest.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 24, 2009)

its hard for me to be of much use without picts (Im a visual kind of guy)


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hopefully my new camera arrives tomorrow and I'll be able to take some snaps.

Otherwise all I have is a webcam but its super bad quality.

Starting to think I've bitten off more then I can chew with this mod.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 24, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Starting to think I've bitten off more then I can chew with this mod.


there is no such thing, take ur time and learn from ur mistakes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

£56 and the most hours work I've ever done on one thing ha ha.

Scary how nerve wrecking the last little bit is, I had no problems cutting out a 22cm fan hole, but making a wee cut on the roof is proving incredibly difficult.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 24, 2009)

when I did my first Carbonfiber mobo tray I had about 100 hours of labor in it, I was cutting a hole for the power cable to pass through and I slipped and cut the crap out of the tray.

im more careful now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

MKmods said:


> when I did my first Carbonfiber mobo tray I had about 100 hours of labor in it, I was cutting a hole for the power cable to pass through and I slipped and cut the crap out of the tray.
> 
> im more careful now.




damn  you fill me to the brim with confidence sir 

I guess I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and go for it, I'd only be loosing the roof if I mess up after all, and who needs those XD


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

If you mess up.. cover it.. You got the tools to cut, so you got the tools to cover the mistakes, if any. 

GO for it man! GO,GO!

Just, don't do it when your stoned..


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Just, don't do it when your stoned..




Oh I learnt not to play with powertools a long time ago


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 24, 2009)

Just a shout-out. Anyone in the UK with a spare ATX Mobotray + IO + Expansion, tell me. I'm re-doing my desk and i need these. 

I want to go to the skip... but it's a fair distance and im only 17 with a provisional... and no-one around opening times to go with me. lol.

Soon as i get it, expect afew questions and pictures in here


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

I've seen them for sale very cheap on some of the shops I frequent, if I can find them I'll link you to them.

Talking about 15 pounds here : ]


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 24, 2009)

Depends really... If it's feature packed... defiantly... I could use the HD Cage etc.

Really want another ones of these. Got one for the media center and it just slides in my desk perfectly.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got a HD cage you can have fella, I'll need to find it.

its from my Sunbeam it holds a far amount of HDDs


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 24, 2009)

Oooo... what is it? 

Desks are messy 

Picture?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

Not my photo.







Just the HDD cage from the bottom right, not blue though just metal coloured.

you would just need to bolt some wood/sheet of metal to the top of it to make the shape strong again and you'll have a fully functional HDD cage.

*edit*

You'll need some drive rails, they're just standard ones but I'll throw some in, not as if I need them.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 24, 2009)

that?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yup, should be pretty easy to make it work for your needs.

If you want it, it will only cost you postage to get it.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 24, 2009)

Alright, let me get on with some college work then i'll bug you on Steam.

Thanks for that matey.


----------



## pc1x1 (Dec 3, 2009)

So what Tool boxes do you use? I just got a new one for Christmas , since its the club, figured I'd share.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103955&page=3


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Damn I don't have a tool box at all ha ha.

Still not got hold of hex mesh, just how bad will regular mesh be to mount the rad inside?

( like front of Antec 900 case)


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x3KcLts0kQ

Pretty much completed my last project for the forseeable future. Time to hang up the jigsaw for a while.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Not my style but love the engineering all the same, nice work CD, cheers for sharing 

I found some diamond mesh in stock over here by the way so I'll no longer need to import thank you : ]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

CD, you never fail to impress me.  See what I like about you is that you can make the weirdest thing, something nobody expected and make it work, and not only work but be functional.  This right here is just top notch man.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 5, 2009)

@Panther It would have cost too much to send the two pieces: too heavy to go 1st class. Glad you got it sorted.

@Chicken Thanks. It's something I want to build for myself but I never do that sort of thing for myself: lucky for me I had a client so I could see it through.

I have an idea for a rack system in regular looking drawers to stow and cool the Sattelite DVR box, PS3, Xbox360 and HTPC. The damn things all make too much noise to really enjoy. I figure gut them from their cases, relocate them into a windtunnel of drawers that are basically just suport grids and make the whole thing sound proof. Only reason to access them is to load a disk...I'm still working out how to remotely locate the drives.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 5, 2009)

Man, Now I gotta wait another 10h before I can see that Video! Dang work filters!!!!

CD, I know it was a stand up job without even seeing it! 

As for hanging up the tool.. I hope you have a great time without it!  

Much  to who you are and what you do!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

I just took apart my Lian Li HDD cage, Lian Li must of had a bad day when designing this thing : /

Currently correcting the problems 

I can now fit decent fans in the thing without it making horrific amounts of noise : ]

Also cut a big section out the top so my rad /fans can fit nicely : ]


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2009)

All right guys. Question time before I order.

I'm wanting to grab fan for the bottom of my case. Now, is there a way to wire up the led's so they go to the switch that is going to be for the lights?

I'll also have matching covers on it also.. Matching as in the same as my rad grill


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 7, 2009)

You'll have to interrupt the leads to the LEDs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> You'll have to interrupt the leads to the LEDs.



Now, would it be easier to get a fan, and do the led's yourself?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2009)

yes, I modded a fan for someone here (changed the LEDs and it was quite a bit of work) There were some fans that had the LEDs seperate though (I forget but they were the fans where the blades were a different color than the housings)


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2009)

MKmods said:


> yes, I modded a fan for someone here (changed the LEDs and it was quite a bit of work) There were some fans that had the LEDs seperate though (I forget but they were the fans where the blades were a different color than the housings)



All right, now all I have to do is find the cut out for the cover I'll be using, and take the case fully part tomorrow. 


You think I should do 1 fan down there? or 2?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2009)

for me personally I like fans in the front and back and no where else. So if you are gonna put them in other panels its on you..

(I like air going along the axis of the GPUs)


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2009)

MKmods said:


> for me personally I like fans in the front and back and no where else. So if you are gonna put them in other panels its on you..
> 
> (I like air going along the axis of the GPUs)



Yeah.. My thing is that since i have it going to my rad, top fans are blowing outward, that part will probably be getting hot. So, Throwing two fans down below to push air to my GPU..


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Aye completely depends on setup.

My sunbeam has airflow one way at the bottom of the case ( nice cool GPU and SB) then past a certain point its just fans fans fans 

To supply my rad ( with 3 high cfm fan on it) with plenty of fresh air.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2009)

My thinking is more geared towards efficiency, if 3 fans works great why use 9?

When designing the case I visualize the hardware in it and the hot spots (CPU, GPU, NB, SB and memory) that I see the easiest most efficient way to get air in  over the heatsinks and out.

Now if you like "Lots" than thats fine (personally I love to see multiple GPUs even though a single one would be plenty for me so Im guilty too) 
Some like "Lots" of blinky lights (I like plain) and so on...The cool thing about modding is we all get to do what we like, after all we are the one that has to use/look at our comps 24/7 so what we want matters most.

Just step back a bit and take a look how air enters and exits and try to make its path as simple as possible.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

There's something fun about the saturation method XD for me anyway.

Love my fans


----------



## Silverel (Dec 10, 2009)

Something about the winter time that gets me stuck inside thinking about things. 

I want to do a SFF case, external PSU. However, I want to have badass hardware, so I would need a real PSU to do it. This makes me think... instead of having the PSU plug directly into the hardware, use a custom crossover panel with all the hardware plugged into it, have it mounted on the outside of the case, and plug the PSU into that when I need it. This saves a lot of room inside the smaller SFF cases, and allows one to use any size PSU you want regardless of the amount of room in the case itself.

I guess this would kinda work like a modular PSU, except it would be more like a modular case. All the plugs on the outside, extensions that connect all your hardware inside. I have no idea where to find any of that stuff though.


As a side note, my system refresh is coming up this spring and I just got a very hefty raise. Feelin' the itch again... hehe


----------



## MKmods (Dec 10, 2009)

I think that 2000 watt external PS had a panel like that.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/epower_2kw/

 To me the main prob with that is the wiring needs to be so long.
Make a case like my qpack mod and just use short wiring from the PS. The cool thing about that design is any PS would fit inside it.(dosent matter if its one of the long ones like the corsair 1000)


----------



## Silverel (Dec 10, 2009)

I think the QPack might be a bit too big to fit in my carry-on bags when I need to travel. If I can get a full size PSU in seperately, along with a case that only attempts to contain one of the crappy 180w PSU's it'd do me better for space. Probably using this board...

MSI 785GM-E65






and this case (or something similar)

Of course, that's provided I can get a decent 5k series radeon in low-profile. The space with the PSU could be replaced with the various power sockets that I would hook the full PSU to. It's not a lot of space, but all I would need there is the 24pin mobo, 4-pin CPU, 6-pin PCIE, and 2 or 3 4-pin Molex.

If I couldn't get my hands on an LP card that was suitable, then none of it really applies since I can get a mATX mid tower that takes an ATX PSU and full profile cards anyway.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 10, 2009)

It would be fun to make an ultra compact qpack type mod. Im replacing pipes now (lol, no water for 4 days so far) give me a bit and I will see how small I can shrink the design (especially since you are only using 1 gpu) and wont be needing a 1000watt PS.

Do me a favor and let me know what the "Carry on " size is...


----------



## Silverel (Dec 11, 2009)

> Carry-on bag dimensions may not exceed 24 inches by 16 inches by 12 inches (61cm x 40.6cm x 30.5cm).



Of course, that's about the size of the bag that I take. It'd be more like 18x13x6 at the biggest before I done have room for stuff I need. The one I linked pictures to was 15.75" x 3.90" x 12.75", obviously that's if I found some LP cards though.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 11, 2009)

that sounds like plenty of room for an internal PS. The qpack mod is 10 X 13 X 9.
(looks bigger in picts)
If you use 1 GPU lowering it to 6" should be easy.(using any GPU not just low profile, like an 5850 (as long as its not more than 10" long))


----------



## Silverel (Dec 11, 2009)

So with your QPack, you're going to lose 3" of height by removing the lower section from it? I could see it working with a notebook drive mounted on the front like the slim-dvd drive, and the psu disassembled, mounted at the top of the case over the GPU which would be laying flat via riser card... hmm...







actually, you might be able to fit the HDD's perpendicular to the memory slots as well.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 11, 2009)

actually my thought was you are using a mATX mobo so there is a few inches of extra space at the back.
So you could notch the mobo tray and mount the GPU half below and half above the mobo tray with a flex cable.

Losing the bottom half is not gonna happen as its the part that helps most (keeps wires, PS, Hdds, heat all out of the way) But it could be shrunk from 4" to 3" in height. I also used 5/8" spacers for the mobo those could be reduced to 1/4" gaining another 3/8".

For my personal comps cutting up the PS is fine but for everyone else it would be best to keep them in 1 piece and use a 100% modular one. That way you could make a custom harness and the warranty would not be messed up.
(LOL, + I have about 100 hrs in each custom PS.. so from a $ standpoint its just a bit cost prohibitive)

*So long story short 6" should be no prob*


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 12, 2009)

Right boys, i need help. Re-doing the desk (MK II), and i need some ideas.

So far, my idea is to:
Have the rear (IO, Cards etc.) to face out the back for easy access.
WD Black and WD Green next to the mobo on show
PSU and other HDs on shelf below.
2x140mm or 2x120mm (easiest) or 3x120mm intake.
Mesh on the back for airflow (unless i move the shelf supports down to allow for 120mm fans on the back)

Basically, if i can get an ATX case i could move the stands for the shelf down to make it fit perfect. Also, it'd look better than wood.

Pictures of it atm:


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 12, 2009)

okay i fail...lol...dont try to make homemade ram water coolers...*sigh*...i have 1 less stick now,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> okay i fail...lol...dont try to make homemade ram water coolers...*sigh*...i have 1 less stick now,



how did you mess up the stick bro, leaks?



Moon pig, I loved your desk, I love your desk, and I will always love your desk.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

Where is the best place to go to send your stuff to get powder coated? I know after I finish cutting and getting ready to finish up the case, I'll be needing a repaint..


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> okay i fail...lol...dont try to make homemade ram water coolers...*sigh*...i have 1 less stick now,



I have a few Dead sticks here too...Post some picts of what ur intension was . I would love to see home made memory coolers.


Cold Storm said:


> Where is the best place to go to send your stuff to get powder coated? I know after I finish cutting and getting ready to finish up the case, I'll be needing a repaint..


I know its not a really high tech thing but I found mine in my phone book. If you can use a common color or have yuors done while they are doing a run of other parts in the same color they were quite a bit less expensive.


MoonPig said:


> Right boys, i need help. Re-doing the desk (MK II), and i need some ideas.
> 
> So far, my idea is to:
> Have the rear (IO, Cards etc.) to face out the back for easy access.
> ...


I like the front intake and rear exhaust idea. How about making the fans in the rear (sucking air through the case and out) And just having a front grill with no fans.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

Forgot about the phone book  

You never know, some of the best work comes from locals that have done it a very long time..


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL, I had to search for mine when I needed a glass company for the CF mold, it took 2 days to finally find it. (why I remembered it)


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, if it's local I might as well get them to do a few other things. Save a lot via not shipping


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

My hands are all paint : [

My left hand is all Gothic.
Note for future :

1. wear gloves.
2. buy white spirit in advance.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I like the front intake and rear exhaust idea. How about making the fans in the rear (sucking air through the case and out) And just having a front grill with no fans.



If the back has all the IO etc. and it's just bigger than ATX, i can't fit anything except fans that'll fit above the IO ports. Even 2x 92mm wont fit above the IO ports. So, to have the IO/Expansion at the back, i need to use 60mm or less above the IO. Which means my best bet is to find a case with 2x 60mm or get this case, but it's alot of money for something i'm just going to butcher.

It's kinda nice actually, if i remove the top i can just slide it in and i'm nearly done. Also, sprayed, it'll provide a nicer look than wood.











If i take everything past the end of the ATX out (HD, DVD and PSU mounts) then im cooking with gas. I have the daddy version of that case as a mediacenter. I'll steal it and take some pictures for y'all.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2009)

Im sorry I have a hard time explaining myself clearly (typing wrecks my thought process). My thought is to mount the I/O panel in about 3 or 4 inches from the rear (seems like there should be plenty of depth) and mount the fans (3 or 4 120's) on a removable panel flush with the back side.
The air they draw would be across the mobo and from the front (quieter) and just seams like something different.
(I have been thinking of a tower case that only uses exhaust fans for a while now)


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

MK, spend the money on this... Mic and a few hours via Speak-to-type program.. You can't go wrong there!! lol... 

I just got everything marked up to cut the hole for the ECP box's box in the case. Also cut the pieces off that show via the side panel's rad cover. Clean that up on Friday... If I don't sleep all threw friday..


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, it's going to be mounted afew inch in so cards are accessible. That'll give room for the cables to be gathered into one side on the back. But now it's:

Easy Accessibility to IO/Expansion
vs.
3x120mm fans


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2009)

All right, I need some help.. For myself making the 26 pin male connector, for my ecp mod. on this website I need to grab the Shrouded Box Header w/Locks? for me making it for my case?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 15, 2009)

that looks pretty cool (thanks for the site CS)
I have no idea what you want to do, post a pict


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2009)

Trying to make up one, but sketch-it skills are BAD.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Dec 15, 2009)

are you trying to connect 2 female 26 pin plugs?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah.

I"m wanting to use the ribbon I made, to go from teh mother board to the top of the case above the PSU. 

There will be a box made to house the ribbon cable that will also have the male/male connector.. That box will then house the box that I will make for the ECP box itself.. SO, I'm wanting to get a "male/male" in the "housing" so I can connect both cables..


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 18, 2009)

Found a nice little website that sells off a lot of "modders delight" type of things.

http://www.futureelectronics.com/en/manufacturers/Pages/index.aspx

I was able to grab two male/male angled connectors there. Ships international, and I didn't have to have a flipping $10-$25 min order.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Currently soaking my lianl li HDD cage in white spirt so i can repaint, so close to finishing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Guys, I have came seeking help


I bought some sleeving/heatshrink to do my fan headers and stuff.  Everything is fine, things are a bit sloppy but it's my first time sleeving, so practice makes perfection you know.

However, the issue I'm having is I have gotten my heatshrink to shrink a bit, but it won't shrink anymore.  I have tried a lighter and also a hair dryer, won't budge anymore.   Any suggestions?  Maybe I just need to get a heat gun?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 24, 2009)

Did you buy the right size heatshrink?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Came with the kit. Imma go get smaller ones soon, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I have came seeking help
> 
> 
> I bought some sleeving/heatshrink to do my fan headers and stuff.  Everything is fine, things are a bit sloppy but it's my first time sleeving, so practice makes perfection you know.
> ...



There are different types of heat shrink(2 to1, 3-1, 4-1 and 6-1)
http://cableorganizer.com/heat-shrink/

Its only gonna shrink so far, you probably used heatshrink tubing that was too big to begin with (I think the reg cheap stuff is the 2 to 1)

To make the ends look nicer I like to use heatshrink tubing as close to the size of the sleeve as possible (its a pain but it looks cleaner when done)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

MKmods said:


> There are different types of heat shrink(2 to1, 3-1, 4-1 and 6-1)
> http://cableorganizer.com/heat-shrink/
> 
> Its only gonna shrink so far, you probably used heatshrink tubing that was too big to begin with (I think the reg cheap stuff is the 2 to 1)
> ...



Thanks Mike.  This is just a practice round.  I'll use it and later eventually get some quality sleeve/HS.  For now I went to Home Depot and bought an assortment pack and used smaller ones.  I'll heat them up shortly, see how they shrink.  I'll keep you'll posted.


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

First attempt ever, I mean ever ever ever at sleeving.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

looks good man. looks very good


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice job CP!
I don't think I have the patience to do that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> looks good man. looks very good



Thanks dude, I'm happy with the result.  Imma have a little rest and then continue with the rest 



HammerON said:


> Nice job CP!
> I don't think I have the patience to do that



once you do your first one, the rest are actually pie.  You should try it, Sleeving kit is $10 at PPCS, and a hair dryer is all you need


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

relooking at your picture makes me remember I forgot to buy a new hair dryer... 

Now, if you want a real workout.. I got 3 more fans to sleeve myself to make my 15 set all done..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> relooking at your picture makes me remember I forgot to buy a new hair dryer...
> 
> Now, if you want a real workout.. I got 3 more fans to sleeve myself to make my 15 set all done..



  Freakin' daisy cutters!  (yeah, thats a quote from Avatar)  I don't even know what it means


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Freakin' daisy cutters!  (yeah, thats a quote from Avatar)  I don't even know what it means



:shadedshu  You went to see that... :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> :shadedshu  You went to see that... :shadedshu



Why the :shadedshu?

Yeah, twice!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why the :shadedshu?
> 
> Yeah, twice!



Then I give you double more 

shadedshu


I'm not for that hollywood hype stuff..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Then I give you double more
> 
> shadedshu
> 
> ...



Have you seen it though?  The movie is amazing IMO.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Have you seen it though?  The movie is amazing IMO.



I've seen enough for 4 months to have enough of it.. That's just me..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I've seen enough for 4 months to have enough of it.. That's just me..



You should just check it out bro, it really is a great movie and the majority seems to think the same.

On the other hand, got some more sleeving done, I'm getting better.  Now to sleeve the Front panel connectors


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You should just check it out bro, it really is a great movie and the majority seems to think the same.
> 
> On the other hand, got some more sleeving done, I'm getting better.  Now to sleeve the Front panel connectors



I have checked it out.. that's why I don't want to see it.. Just like 300.. 


Man, I'll be sleeving when the Raven Case comes in... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I have checked it out.. that's why I don't want to see it.. Just like 300..
> 
> 
> Man, I'll be sleeving when the Raven Case comes in... lol



Raven =


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Raven =



Oops, forgot the 2 in there..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Oops, forgot the 2 in there..



I just came across this, OMG 

Clicky Here


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep.. Who knows.. I might even just blow the MM case for that.. lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yep.. Who knows.. I might even just blow the MM case for that.. lol..



Lotta hard work put into that case, can you keep both?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lotta hard work put into that case, can you keep both?



I'm going to keep both.. I just gotta get some time to do the MM case.. I should have enough this weekend to almost finish it before finding a place to repaint it.

The Raven will be my "Samurai X" build..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm going to keep both.. I just gotta get some time to do the MM case.. I should have enough this weekend to almost finish it before finding a place to repaint it.
> 
> The Raven will be my "Samurai X" build..



Another log?  Uhhh, can't wait


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Another log?  Uhhh, can't wait



 Your "uhh" makes it sound like a chore 

well the "samurai X" won't be to crazy like my MM case.. 



Spoiler



The story of Rurouni Kenshin takes place during the early Meiji era in Japan. It tells the story of a peaceful wanderer named Himura Kenshin, formerly known as the assassin "Hitokiri Battōsai". After participating during the Bakumatsu war, Kenshin wanders the countryside of Japan offering protection and aid to those in need as atonement for the murders he once committed as an assassin. When arriving in Tokyo in the 11th year of Meiji (1878), he meets a young woman named Kamiya Kaoru, who was in the middle of a fight with a murderer who claims to be the Hitokiri Battōsai from her swordmanship school. Kenshin decides to help her and defeats the fake Battōsai. After discovering that Kenshin is the real Battōsai, she offers him a place stay at her dojo as she notes Kenshin is a gentle person instead. Kenshin accepts and begins to establish lifelong relationships with many people such as Sagara Sanosuke, a former Sekihō Army member; Myōjin Yahiko, an orphan from a samurai family; and a doctor named Takani Megumi. However, he also deals with his fair share of enemies, new and old, including his rival from the Bakumatsu Saitō Hajime and the former leader from the Oniwabanshū, Shinomori Aoshi.




So the whole "reverse" of the Raven will be what makes it what it is.. 


Then, after that there will be my favorite case mod. FF7 Cloud Mod. Changing up that Cosmos case like non other!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Your "uhh" makes it sound like a chore
> 
> well the "samurai X" won't be to crazy like my MM case..
> 
> ...



Sometimes it's better to keep it more simple bro   I really am looking forward to your next build.  I sure as hell enjoyed the last one (current)


----------



## HammerON (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude, I'm happy with the result.  Imma have a little rest and then continue with the rest
> 
> 
> 
> once you do your first one, the rest are actually pie.  You should try it, Sleeving kit is $10 at PPCS, and a hair dryer is all you need



 I don't have a hair dryer and was hoping never to have to buy one
But in this case I might have to make an exception...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I don't have a hair dryer and was hoping never to have to buy one
> But in this case I migh have to make an exception...



Actually a lighter works like a charm!  Just don't get it too close and keep it under the heat shrink.  If you hold it close to the edge, there goes your sleeving


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyone want a metre or two of shrink wrap that's for big bundles of wires?

Probably about an inch wide when flat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone want a metre or two of shrink wrap that's for big bundles of wires?
> 
> Probably about an inch wide when flat.



I wouldn't mind taking that since I just got into sleeving, but I'm in the US.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, got the rest of my sleeving done for now.  Next is the PSU extender cables 

Top Exhaust Fan





Misc Cables




Fan Controller




Front Panel




End Result 





The 3pin fan extension will be eliminated soon.  I'm just going to extend the connection from the fan to the fan controller and sleeve it.  But for now it looks better


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks good! I gotta sit down tomorrow and do my two new fans.. that'll be fun! lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Looks good! I gotta sit down tomorrow and do my two new fans.. that'll be fun! lol..



Get some pics while your at it


----------



## JackAttack (Dec 26, 2009)

Just saying hello


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Get some pics while your at it



Dude, since I got my DSLR 15d ago.. I've taken 859 pictures... I don't think you'll have to worry about me not taking it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, since I got my DSLR 15d ago.. I've taken 859 pictures... I don't think you'll have to worry about me not taking it!



Where they at then fool?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where they at then fool?



On my Facebook :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> On my Facebook :shadedshu



PM me your email addy so i can find ya and check them out


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> PM me your email addy so i can find ya and check them out



You got my msn.. I even see you on..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> You got my msn.. I even see you on..



it always says you are away?


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey!

Hope everyone is having a great holiday.

Happy New Year


----------



## MKmods (Dec 30, 2009)

U2! glad you stopped by...

Holiday season is nutts for me, hoping within the next week or so when things calm down to resume the next project.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

You too CD!  Happy New Year!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Holiday season is nutts for me, hoping within the next week or so when things calm down to resume the next project.




+ 1, I have a camera now at least.

Happy days in general! ( instead of newyear  )


----------



## mav2000 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey CP, you take out the pins for the fans? How did you do that, in case its the 3 pin connector?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2009)

Go to XS there is a how to cable sleeve thread. The guy goes deep into how to take apart the connectors. Work doesn't allow me to go there, but I know it's there


----------



## MRCL (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> First attempt ever, I mean ever ever ever at sleeving.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091224/PC244358.jpg



Interesting, you and me startet our sleeving experience almost simultanously and tried on a fan lol. Except that I used white sleeve. Will take a picture later. Need to sleeve the PSU and some SATA cables, altho I'm not sure how I should do that, i.e. how to remove the SATA plugs... eh, we'll see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is the guide CS was talking about and the one that I followed.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=202639

@MRCL

get us some pics, that should look good


----------



## MRCL (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is the guide CS was talking about and the one that I followed.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=202639
> 
> @MRCL
> ...



I'm at work now, will definately post pics when I'm home again. The white heatshrink is a bit toasted tho, even tho I heated it with the lighter flame on for just a fraction of a second. Thankfully you only notice if you're close to it. Plus I wrapped the cable in white tape before sleeving, that helps, too. Looks whiter lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2009)

I going to be redoing a few fans myself tomorrow when I do the bottom two fans. Then, after the bottom 2 are done.. I sleeved 15 fans for my MM case.. I think Fits might be me in fan use... 




Chicken Patty said:


> Here is the guide CS was talking about and the one that I followed.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=202639



Let the people search


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking forward too seeing your pics of the progress guys 

I also burned my heatsink with a lighter


----------



## MRCL (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking forward too seeing your pics of the progress guys
> 
> I also burned my heatsink with a lighter



Alright so here's my first sleeving experience:















Note that I got this white sleeve for free, Nils from MDPC said it is inferior to the usual MDPCX sleeve, so he was giving it away.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

I was about to say, seems like good stuff, then I saw MDPC.  That explains it lol.  Came out goo for the first time bro, excellent job


----------



## MRCL (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was about to say, seems like good stuff, then I saw MDPC.  That explains it lol.  Came out goo for the first time bro, excellent job



Thanks mate

Yeah I figured since I have two choices:
- AC Ryan sleeve, which is like the sleeving that comes with some PSUs
- MDPC sleeve which was used in the Murderbox

And since MDPC is located in the neighboring country, I thought why not lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

I completely agree.  I will get some from them soon.  I tried cheap sleeving first to see how it went.  They ship overseas, do you know?


----------



## MRCL (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I completely agree.  I will get some from them soon.  I tried cheap sleeving first to see how it went.  They ship overseas, do you know?



They ship worldwide. Costs start at 10 Euro for worldwide shipping. I ordered quite a few feet of sleeving, and it all fit nicely into those package envelopes. That explains the relatively cheap shipping costs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome I might redo my case later on with their stuff. You have any suggestions for when cutting the sleeve?  The cut end tends to start coming apart.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome I might redo my case later on with their stuff. You have any suggestions for when cutting the sleeve?  The cut end tends to start coming apart.



Light the end of the sleeve, so it scorches (if thats the right word). Then it won't come apart.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Good idea, that part is covered by the heatshrink anyways.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2010)

So I was sleeving some more cables. What do you think? 'dis the Audio cable of the case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks good man, real good


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome job MRCL!!!............As usual LOL


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

I buy my bits and bobs pre sleeved, quite often it only costs a few pennies extra 



In other news!

Anyone know where I can get side panel plastic from ? 

For Aesthetic reasons only going to opt for a plain windowed side panel, the stock one just looks dirty all the time where its not been highly polished all over.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 9, 2010)

Major project is about done

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulXJDLtuQfE





Look at all that spaghetti 





At least most of it is on the hidden side


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Makes me want a wooden case : [


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll tell you what really blows my mind. I consider this to be like my Grand Finale or Opus or what-have-you and over at OCN where I have the log there is absolutely zero interest. I mean none. I can post updates and it's like being in an empty auditorium. The only guys that check the thread are the client and (sometimes) one or two friends from the forum. I have more views on YouTube than OverClock.

Which I take as a sign it is time to move one. For a while I have felt like a big dummy wasting so much time and money and now I have had "a  moment of clarity" and realize that 90% of the people just don't get it. 

So from now on any projects will be for the family or close (and I mean CLOSE) friends and I will probably just post them on YT.

My 15 seconds of fame is over


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Awww don't say that, aslong as people are buying the stuff you make what does it matter.

Its the love of your work and if the client loves it that's important surely?


I know I didn't mod my case for the sake of you guys


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 9, 2010)

You didn't

But I thought that was why we mod



No one is buying my stuff. It's like one of those "Going Out Of Business" stores...the only time I get client work is when I threaten to retire...

Except this time it's not a threat...it's a grim reality. No more client work for me...I am done.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Regardless of what the gov say we're still in a recession.

How long have people not been buying stuff?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2010)

CD, I would never want to egg someone on to continue their work if they didn't want to. But, you will be missed over here on the quality that you bring to the builds that you do. I, and probably others, really do enjoy see your works of art. Your one of the greats, and I do hope that if you do ones for friends, you'll post it here so we can be inspired to keep playing.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. No biggy. Like I always say "I came here looking for a job and I'll leave here looking for a job" 

I started case modding with no plans to make a living at it and perhaps it's better that way. When you take something fun and turn it into work you can lose that sense of fun.

Case modding for me is just the same as hot rodding or furniture making or redecorating and remodeling: it's just what I do to put my "fingerprint" on my immediate surroundings.

I am guessing it's pretty much the same for all of us modders...the idea of making something more personal, making it more interesting to ourselves.

Getting too caught up in making things interesting for other people can end up wasting a lot of your own time and money and ultimately is unimportant to one's own happiness.

I stayed on the bus until I stopped enjoying the ride


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> I am guessing it's pretty much the same for all of us modders...the idea of making something more personal, making it more interesting to ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




First statement is very very true, precisely why I mod, its a form of expression that's just a bit more mechanical is all, great for me considering I can no longer draw.


As for the later statement, very wise 


I'll be sure to hassle you for tips to keep you on your toes though


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome job CD!!!! 

That is turning out so cool man, can't wait to see more pictures bro



Here is my latest mod project LOL. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112389


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> I'll tell you what really blows my mind. I consider this to be like my Grand Finale or Opus or what-have-you and over at OCN where I have the log there is absolutely zero interest. I mean none. I can post updates and it's like being in an empty auditorium. The only guys that check the thread are the client and (sometimes) one or two friends from the forum. I have more views on YouTube than OverClock.
> 
> Which I take as a sign it is time to move one. For a while I have felt like a big dummy wasting so much time and money and now I have had "a  moment of clarity" and realize that 90% of the people just don't get it.
> 
> ...



Interest will always be hard maintain, just look at the main demographic of the forums...15-25 boys.

Trying to get/keep their interest is impossible (even if it was a naked lady mod)

Now add to that it is made from wood (dosent attract kids) ...Look at Slipperyskips stuff (the most beautiful wood SFF boxes I have seen).

I developed a comp that was revolutionary and other than a few friends who cared?

The reason for hanging out should be to share some ideas, make friends and explore the possibilities.

To me I will never forget your generosity/kindness nor your mods, so go take a break and chill. We will be here when you get back


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have to agree with Mark here CD!!! I have always appreciated the "time and money" not to mention the aggravation in doing huge mods man!!!! Don't get discouraged bro, as Mark said, "we will be here when you get back."!!!!

Awesome fricking mod man!! I don't care what anyone says or thinks man!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll be delivering it in person so once it's handed off I get to start a Client-free existence.

It's high time I took my Skulltrail apart and douched out the loop, the girl's Pink Waterputer apparently needs a new video card (no output anymore) and I'm thinking about taking the living room PC theatre experience to the next level with some built in cabinetry.

There's always something PC-related going on my world


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

When you love something like you do CD, you'll never leave it alone.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 19, 2010)

Just got back from the Delta. 26 hours of driving round trip. Delivered the PC Cabinet to my client and spent a couple of days sorting the plumbing and wiring. Turned out most excellent. Worklog


----------



## MKmods (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL, im still banned there...


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 19, 2010)

You are a bad boy...and that's a good thing.

lol

I have a mess of vids on Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INzaL0B7a3E


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey CD, I've read your posts here and i must say your echoing a lot of my own thoughts over the past few months, although I cant claim to have nearly as much experience as you. 

I have had Flow at my fraternity house for this entire first semester and how many times have I used it for more than just playing music or browsing the net? I can count on one hand. So I'm sitting here thinking - what the hell did I just dump over $4,000 of my own money and hunderds upon hundreds of hours into? nothing worth anything to me now..   essentially the computers I build have become nothing more than the achievement and the art form for me. While I enjoy flow as a room decoration and I am proud to win mod competitions and such with it, It's nothing more.

I don't think I've shaken the modding bug just yet (will probably make a run at the MOTY crown at least on more time), but the high personal cost to me is never happening again; either I'm sponsored or its low cost or it aint happening


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 19, 2010)

Posted everywhere else so why not 































I can still see things to change, if you can let me know!

It can only get better and better with more input 

This case is going to be a mod in progress for a while me thinks.



original


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 19, 2010)

You have been diagnosed with _tinkeritus extremus_


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks heh

Not quite got the finese you and mark have just yet but I certainly packed a lot of mods into the one case heh.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry I missed this, well done removing the Hdd rack


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 1, 2010)

BTW I finished the gigantic wood case and delivered it to the Mississippi Delta and helped the owner install the guts...and wow did he have some PC guts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl0MN1lbt7U


----------



## MKmods (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks like fun, now you need to get some lights so we can see how beautiful the case is.


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome Job panther that thing looks amazing!!!!!

@CyberDruid
that thing is beautiful, you are in no was pressured to tell but what would something like that cost?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 3, 2010)

Upwards of $2500 for the cabinet. He probably has 4-5 thousand in HW alone: dual GTX295 (there's a grand) Xtreme processor (another grand) Top tier mobo and RAM (Another grand I guess) then 1200 watt PSU, 3 TB HDDs in a Hotswap, Bluray, Fan Controller, 20-in-1 Card Reader plus cables yada yada yada. And then all those insanely expensive BP rotary fittings. I went though at least a half dozen of the $20 ones and lost track of the Compression fittings...and the T-virus res...and the FullCoverage HK GPU blocks and CPU block it has to be way over a grand in pump, tube, fittings, radiators, fans, blocks..

It's pretty much enough to buy  nice used car or even put a payment down on a small house or soemthing lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> Upwards of $2500 for the cabinet. He probably has 4-5 thousand in HW alone: dual GTX295 (there's a grand) Xtreme processor (another grand) Top tier mobo and RAM (Another grand I guess) then 1200 watt PSU, 3 TB HDDs in a Hotswap, Bluray, Fan Controller, 20-in-1 Card Reader plus cables yada yada yada. And then all those insanely expensive BP rotary fittings. I went though at least a half dozen of the $20 ones and lost track of the Compression fittings...and the T-virus res...and the FullCoverage HK GPU blocks and CPU block it has to be way over a grand in pump, tube, fittings, radiators, fans, blocks..
> 
> It's pretty much enough to buy  nice used car or even put a payment down on a small house or soemthing lol





Damn, that's a lot! But, hell. If it would mean a CD set up.. Hell ya I'd go for it!

Great work Cd.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

Bah just shortened a thermal right mosfet sink  and the damn thing is still to big, they're combatiblity list needs an update.


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 3, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> Upwards of $2500 for the cabinet. He probably has 4-5 thousand in HW alone: dual GTX295 (there's a grand) Xtreme processor (another grand) Top tier mobo and RAM (Another grand I guess) then 1200 watt PSU, 3 TB HDDs in a Hotswap, Bluray, Fan Controller, 20-in-1 Card Reader plus cables yada yada yada. And then all those insanely expensive BP rotary fittings. I went though at least a half dozen of the $20 ones and lost track of the Compression fittings...and the T-virus res...and the FullCoverage HK GPU blocks and CPU block it has to be way over a grand in pump, tube, fittings, radiators, fans, blocks..
> 
> It's pretty much enough to buy  nice used car or even put a payment down on a small house or soemthing lol



HOLY SHIT i was thinking a couple k in hardware but wow that guy went crazy, as for the cabby thats totally worth it man, its beautiful..yeah if i had the spare cash i couldnt think anything better to spend it on then 5 grand worth of hardware


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

SkyKast said:


> Awesome Job panther that thing looks amazing!!!!!
> 
> @CyberDruid
> that thing is beautiful, you are in no was pressured to tell but what would something like that cost?



Thanks 

I was wondering if someone could help me make a clip for my titan chipset cooler, as to make it fit my board I had to cut a clip in half  holds it on but not much pressure.

I don't have the tools to make even a simple thing like a clip, would anyone be willing to make me one if I provide measurements etc?


----------



## MKmods (Feb 3, 2010)

show picts, that makes it much easier to help


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

Will do as soon as my camera turns up : ]


Edit*

this is what I need only longer






Mount holes are 54.8 mm apart I need a clip that has the mount holes 58 mm apart if anyone would be willing to give it a crack?

Two middle bits don't really matter much it seems, just helps keep the clip in the right place when you put the fan back on.

So all I need is a strip of metal with two holes in it.

but I don't have the right sort of metals or even the tools to cut it to that size D:


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 8, 2010)

*If you haven't been banned*

From OverClock and are a member of the Forum please have a look Here

My Magnum Opus, Grand Finale, Last Hurrah, whatever you want to call it is in the running.

And there are some other nice pieces competing.

Even if you don't want to get involved have a look at what "the other guys" are doing in terms of case modding and scratchbuilding.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL, they got mad as I tried to open another acct, now my address is blocked....

Hey guys go support CD.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2010)

I tried... but since I have never posted in the months I've been there... I can't vote... :Cry:


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey at least you got to look. Probably just as well...they might get their panties in a wad and think I am vote farming. Like it really matters.

The MOTM is pretty much a joke. I know the level my work reaches and I know it sounds pompous but there isn't anyone in the running that reaches that level. I designed and built the thing...I didn't just paint a box and put some colored lights in there. Anyway win or lose it'll be interesting to see what happens. After my Pink Liquid-cooled QV2E failed to win I pretty much gave up hope that anyone on Overclock has the eyes to see a real case mod. It's more like a popularity contest...and I'm not "new" and  "exciting" anymore 

Mark you are always going to be the baddest boy in case modding.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 9, 2010)

CD, I love to watch the case builds via youtube, and the logs from ya. It's one thing when your doing it, but it's another thing when it feels like the person is enjoying it.. So, I love doing both.


MK, I've only seen logs so I can't say I love both but one type.. 




as for you not being new, cd... Hell... I see something new each time!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

I am on the edge thats for sure...

Thats the prob with contests they are more popularity and not so much whats innovative..I got a bit changed but its hard work..(at least Intel made a bit of effort)

Dont worry CD you have had a big effect on modding (dosent pay the bills) but none of us that know you will ever forget you..
(let the others try and say that)


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 9, 2010)

CD, I wish I could vote but, if you dont win those people have problems. That case is untouched by any other case in that contest! The thing is beautiful man.


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 9, 2010)

Some inspiration from down under:

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2010/cygnus-x1/cygnus-x1.htm


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 9, 2010)

That's the first MillionDollarPC I have seen that blows me away. Simply gorgeous. Wow.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 9, 2010)

*Allow me to make you laugh -- or cry!!*

I'm sure all pro's with awesomely modded cases will do either one  or the other . 

Anyways, I think what I did was somewhat funny - especially since I had an offer to get a HDD enclosure which would work fine, for free, and I didn't have the patience to _wait_ for it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, it's not some expensive case though I like the way it looks externally (I just dislike the grey interior and I prolly won't be keeping this case for long).

*Q: How to get a graphics card to fit?
A: Use your muscles * 

Apologies if you can't _unsee _this. 

Check out the wall of the HDD cage in the following pic:






I'm hesitating to do WM becoz.... the wires kinda.... hide it all


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 9, 2010)

The contrast of the wood and the metal is awesome!
One of the best I've seen.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

@BP whats that stuck in your CPU HSF?


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I'm sure all pro's with awesomely modded cases will do either one  or the other .
> 
> Anyways, I think what I did was somewhat funny - especially since I had an offer to get a HDD enclosure which would work fine, for free, and I didn't have the patience to _wait_ for it!!http://www.generalnonsense.net/images/smilies/slap[1].gif
> 
> ...



One of the reasons for this clubhouse was just so you could post your "quick/dirty fix" right next to one of the most beautiful comps built.

The world is full of different types/skill levels and we need to learn from each.

Thanks King Wookie for that post, its truly beautiful


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

here is my rig. It doesn't look much better then BP's


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

hey p_o_s what is that card below the GPU?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> hey p_o_s what is that card below the GPU?



its just an old PCI NIC card. I am using it to network one of my crunchers/folders. It was easier and faster then digging out the switch


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

have you noticed temps with the GPU with/without that card there?



p_o_s_pc said:


> here is my rig. It doesn't look much better then BP's


Urs looks really clean... I wish I had BP's GPU (I am using a single 9800gt while I wait for the 5830s to show up)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> have you noticed temps with the GPU with/without that card there?



nothing changed at all. Temps with it 70c temps without 70c.(thats folding load btw) there is some space between the GPU HSF and card and it doesn't block more then 1 or 2 CMs of the fan its self so i think i'm good


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

cool thanks


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @BP whats that stuck in your CPU HSF?



fan wire?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 10, 2010)

MKmods said:


> post your *"quick/dirty fix"* right next to one of the most beautiful comps built.



 Mine's precisely that. I wanted to get that card inside no matter what, buying a new case can come later...



SkyKast said:


> fan wire?


Yup.
Hmm dunno how it got there, it had been hidden... guessed I dislodged it from hiding!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

Guys(and gals) could you give me your advice... Do you think water cooling would look good in my case or would it make it look cluttered and messy? I am liking the clean look it has now but would like to get water. But not sure if it would look messy... Can i get your input


----------



## MKmods (Feb 10, 2010)

It depends on how you do it, personally water cooling isant worth it (unless you Seriously OC or are going for the "Cool" factor(looks).

That said if planned right water cooling can be pretty kick ass, one of my fave water cooled systems was my Aluminus case




I like "less is more", so I plan pretty careful to keep hoses and connections to a minimum.

Here is one of my SFF cases




Notice how I mounted the pump directly to the Rad (eliminating a hose)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks MK. Now what i was thinking was grab a 140MM rad and put it on the top and only water cool the CPU. i don't like seeing my i7 runing ~60-65c under load 24/7 (it crunches 24/7)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks MK. Now what i was thinking was grab a 140MM rad and put it on the top and only water cool the CPU. i don't like seeing my i7 runing ~60-65c under load 24/7 (it crunches 24/7)



If you only knew those are actually pretty great temps


----------



## MKmods (Feb 10, 2010)

I have one of those 140mm rads, they work very nice.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you only knew those are actually pretty great temps


I know they aren't bad but i hate seeing temps over 55c maybe its just because i am used to AMD. 


MKmods said:


> I have one of those 140mm rads, they work very nice.



think one would be good to tame a overclocked i7? or would it be better to mod the case to fit a 120.2 in the front?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know they aren't bad but i hate seeing temps over 55c maybe its just because i am used to AMD.
> 
> 
> think one would be good to tame a overclocked i7? or would it be better to mod the case to fit a 120.2 in the front?



That's exactly what it is.  I felt very weird stopping when temps hit 55ºc with my current AMD setup


----------



## MKmods (Feb 10, 2010)

I think a single would be fine for the i7, a dual may be a bit better but I dont think its worth all the extra effort for a couple of C less.
(I must say I am pretty happy being in the mid/upper 30C range with my 965(at 4.04Ghz) and AC Freezer, I dont miss the X58 stuff much at all)

If I was going through the trouble of modding I would put a triple in the front and cool the 5970 too


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's exactly what it is.  I felt very weird stopping when temps hit 55ºc with my current AMD setup



My i7 is running about 57c right now. My AMD is 43c my E1500 42c as you can see i like to keep temps well below there max. The i7 has the Fort 120, AMD has Xiggy S1283, E1500 Tt V1

now keep in mind the AMD is running 3.1ghz@1.4v the E1500 @3ghz@1.38v i7@3.7ghz@1.2v...So i think you can see why i think the i7 is running how when most of the time i saw 40's on the other rigs 



MKmods said:


> I think a single would be fine for the i7, a dual may be a bit better but I dont think its worth all the extra effort for a couple of C less.
> (I must say I am pretty happy being in the mid/upper 30C range with my 965(at 4.04Ghz) and AC Freezer, I dont miss the X58 stuff much at all)



All i would have to do to get the 140 in would be well nothing more then mount a rad  but i would have to do some cutting to get a 120.2 in and a 120.3 i don't think would fit in the 300


----------



## MKmods (Feb 10, 2010)

lol, anything will fit, thats why God invented the Dremel...

(the important decision is, "is it worth it"?)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

MKmods said:


> lol, anything will fit, thats why God invented the Dremel...



that would be alot of cutting. I know a 120.2 would be kinda easy to fit.Do alittle cutting to the HDD bay and cut out the metal between the fans in the front and it should do right in. Or remove the HDD bay all together and get a bracket to fit the HDD in the 5.25 bay... I'm sure that would be alot easier and be easy to put back if needed/wanted


----------



## MKmods (Feb 10, 2010)

+1 on removing the Hdd rack. Unless you use a bunch of Hdds its just in the way. The Aluminus mod was one of my very first mods and I removed the silly Hdd rack first thing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

MKmods said:


> +1 on removing the Hdd rack. Unless you use a bunch of Hdds its just in the way. The Aluminus mod was one of my very first mods and I removed the silly Hdd rack first thing.


I only use 1 HDD in the rig. The others are on the networked rigs. I don't like having more then 1 or 2 HDD's in my case they just add clutter thats how i see it...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

my uncle called me to BS just a few mins ago. I said something about wanting to water cool my i7 and he asked if i wanted to try a heater core. He told me if i did he could pick me one up for $10-$15 (he works at a dealership) Should i tell him to do it? If it doesn't cool the i7 to lower temps then my air does i'm sure i could put it to use on one of the other rigs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

Tim, put a Megahalem on that i7 and watch the temps drop about 10ºc!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my uncle called me to BS just a few mins ago. I said something about wanting to water cool my i7 and he asked if i wanted to try a heater core. He told me if i did he could pick me one up for $10-$15 (he works at a dealership) Should i tell him to do it? If it doesn't cool the i7 to lower temps then my air does i'm sure i could put it to use on one of the other rigs



the prob with heater cores is they are a bit big and the hose barbs can be large as well (some are 1/2. 5/8 and 3/4" diam)

If you are trying to be as cheap as possible they will work, but to me if being cheap is important that just go with better air cooling.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

MKmods said:


> the prob with heater cores is they are a bit big and the hose barbs can be large as well (some are 1/2. 5/8 and 3/4" diam)
> 
> If you are trying to be as cheap as possible they will work, but to me if being cheap is important that just go with better air cooling.



I may just use it in the E1500 rig. I seems to love the voltage


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 10, 2010)

I've got a heater core already converted over to the right barbs and they do work very well. You'll need to do some soldering probably to get the right barbs on it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

from what i'm getting from this... Its worth a shot and if it doesn't work out its only $10-$15 lost


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 10, 2010)

For best results try and make a shroud to force all the air through the core. Tupperware works.


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys. This is an unofficial ask for help with thermal issues for some of the boys crunching and folding. Here's my post there:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1765500&postcount=6988

Thought it might be a fun challenge for some of you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Hey guys. This is an unofficial ask for help with thermal issues for some of the boys crunching and folding. Here's my post there:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1765500&postcount=6988
> 
> Thought it might be a fun challenge for some of you.


I'm open to suggestions on that, that's one of the things kicking my butt!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2010)

ok well i am here to ask for a bit of help i want to fit one of these and one of these inside of a rocket fish full tower. pump i want a D5 vario mounted on the bottom of the case and this style res.

figure i put the MCR320 in the top of the case with one of these sexy things on top of it its going to be in a push pull with yate loons probably. at the bottom towards the front i want to put the MCR120 again with a push/pull blowing towards the D5. res would go in the bottom bays of my 5.25"s.

basic idea on were i want or think things should go







stole this from XS but this is how i want to mount the pump






stole these pics from oc.net


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swh2edukit.html Figured I would post this kit as it would include everything you would need.

Put your 120.3 at the top like you stated. Do the 120.1 where the rear exhaust is currently. Dremel out the grill all the way at the top and put 2x 80's for exhaust. Good luck!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 15, 2010)

I've converted a couple of R-fishies to LC and as you surmised a top mount is ideal. Depending on how much of the enormous optical bay you actually need you could make a shelf and mount the the pump in there. On one I used an EK 250 mounted onthe mobo tray beside the mobo with a hole up top and a filport there with a tube down to the res. With another I jst prepped the case and guy mounted the pump and res himself. I'd have to dig up the  worklog and see what he did with them.

But the case is so damn large you can put all kinds of radiators and pumps in there easily. The one I did for myself I used a 240 x240 Blastflow radiator in the side panel and it looked small compared to the case 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ew9d5nq0f8





















She's pretty hot...but cold-blooded.





This BlastFlow 240 x 240 is a nice radiator. The form factor is actually easier to work with than the 480 or (soon to come) 560 radiators...





I get such a kick out of pulling something like this off in 6 hours...reaffirms my inflated ego 





The Zotac 8800GT looks totally awesome. Like molten lava. And it's the same color as a bug light...lol. If the SanAce were not so good I'd run this color lighting thoughout...





Matches the PCI slots lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey CD that's nice man, you work never fails to impress.  I can't wait to see what CDA will do with his


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 15, 2010)

From opening the box to boot was only 6 hours of work. A pretty painless mod.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> From opening the box to boot was only 6 hours of work. A pretty painless mod.



The one you just posted?  If so, that's pretty quick considering all the attention to detail and mounting/etc.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for showing us CD! Gives some idea's on modding.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah sometimes it goes like that. Other times it takes months and months. Weird.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> Yeah sometimes it goes like that. Other times it takes months and months. Weird.



Depends on how creative you want to get


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2010)

very nice CD looks amazing thats alot like what i wanted and i wanted a tube style res but couldn't decide were i think you settled it i will start working on mine in march possibly later depends when i get the time and what i can accomplish in the dorms for some reasons air compressors sounds like a no go


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 16, 2010)

Set up a Drill press and benchgrinder then


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 16, 2010)

cdawall said:


> very nice CD looks amazing thats alot like what i wanted and i wanted a tube style res but couldn't decide were i think you settled it i will start working on mine in march possibly later depends when i get the time and what i can accomplish in the dorms for some reasons air compressors sounds like a no go



Since getting another case, I am going to start working on modding mine as well. Not going to do water just add a few intakes. If I feel wet again, I'll add a few extra holes for an external setup.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=197718

god this one is amazing... i wanna do that but with less work haha


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=197718

god this one is amazing... i wanna do that but with less work haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=197718
> 
> god this one is amazing... i wanna do that but with less work haha



  That IS indeed amazing!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That IS indeed amazing!



I'm going to give it a shot it will keep me out of trouble and save me some money while i wait for thuban


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 18, 2010)

The false floor is a great idea. The case is so huge inside it makes the mobo and stuff like tiny. A false floor tightens up those dimensions and looks better. My friend Iandh from XS and OCN did something similar. He's a metalworker with access to all sorts of high end equipment so it's hard to top him, but that one you linked is pretty tasty.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/500415-return-r-fish-aka-punisher-build.html






















He powdercoated all that later.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey CD why dosent he make a panel to cover the side of the cd/hdd rack? (thats the ugliest part inside a comp)
(Or does he just not have it there?)


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 18, 2010)

I am not sure why he left that alone. I'll look at the log some more. I did not follow that log closely I just remembered that bottom compartment.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 18, 2010)

Nope he never covered that area for some reason. I would like to see that vertical piece wrap all the way forward and all the way up to completely hide the whole optical bay. And I'd like to see the bottom piece continue forward with no gap and have perforations like the one linked on XS.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 18, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> Nope he never covered that area for some reason. I would like to see that vertical piece wrap all the way forward and all the way up to completely hide the whole optical bay. And I'd like to see the bottom piece continue forward with no gap and have perforations like the one linked on XS.



yep, that was what I was thinking, I used to make those as 1 piece (makes the comp look 1000 x better)

One of my first mods was a case for Antec, I made the bottom piece as well as the side cover of the CD/hdd rack 1 piece molded smoke plastic.. I have been looking for the picts (I think the Nondisclosure for Antec is over by now, lol)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

OK guys time for me to ask for some advice on where to put a rad inside the Antec 300 without much/no cutting.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats an awful case for a rad.

It would be impossible to mount one other than on the outside or a single one where the exhaust fan goes.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Thats an awful case for a rad.
> 
> It would be impossible to mount one other than on the outside or a single one where the exhaust fan goes.



what about if i take out the front HDD bays and do it like this?


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats a great idea(best place to mount a rad) But when I looked at the picts it looked like the hdd rack was all 1 piece (I need new glasses)


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey hey. My woodie won the Mod of the Month. So at least I can "retire" with some grace.

Just mailed off a Dremel 4000 kit to a modder in Pakistan. Did you know they don't have Home Depot in Islamabad? Who'd a thunk it.

SO even though I am taking a sabbatical I'm still pushing the field forward, one Paki modder at a time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

Paki Modder   that's very kind of you CD


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I guess most tool places like to over charge on shipping and retail is way higher than what Lowes charges. Even after the $42 for Priority shipping it worked out less than many places list.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

WOE, that's insane!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 22, 2010)

42! DAMMMMN D:

Although I suppose that's 20 in English which sounds about right for a dremel delivered to Pakistan.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought it would be more but it fits perfectly inside a medium flat rate box. When I shipped some LC gear to Dubai it was ridiculously expensive...like $85 Priority because it could not fit in a flat rate box.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey hey. My woodie won the Mod of the Month. So at least I can "retire" with some grace.
> 
> Just mailed off a Dremel 4000 kit to a modder in Pakistan. Did you know they don't have Home Depot in Islamabad? Who'd a thunk it.
> 
> SO even though I am taking a sabbatical I'm still pushing the field forward, one Paki modder at a time



I am not sure if I have seen your "Woodie" mod CD? 

Oh God, that just didn't sound right


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 22, 2010)

Well the comp is over so I can show it off now.






































*And a shot with the lights off.*





The log is here.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy Cow CD!!! That is awesome man!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 22, 2010)

I just wish I had taken some better pictures.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

That is some beautiful work CD.. Like I say every time.. You amaze me each time I see a post.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> I just wish I had taken some better pictures.



they are better lit than the others (great job on the case) To me modding is 1000 X easier than taking the pictures...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

MKmods said:


> they are better lit than the others (great job on the case) To me modding is 1000 X easier than taking the pictures...





Then.... mod! I haven't seen enough from you in... FOREVER!!!! 


Yeah, you gotta get that "still" to get it to work..


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I'd been drinking white lightning and tequila and all I'd had to eat all day was some peanuts lol...I was also very tired, but we still got the thing done. I showed up with the empty case, so we had to shoe horn all that stuff in there, cable it, plumb it and by the time we got that far I just wanted to be heading North.

It was a real whamber jamber. Have soldering gun will travel sort of deal


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2010)

i might be getting a phase will 19.250L x 8.125W x 9.5h fit in the bottom of my RF?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 23, 2010)

The width is too much me thinks. I believe the R fish is only 8" wide. Can't you measure it?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> The width is too much me thinks. I believe the R fish is only 8" wide. Can't you measure it?



its 8hrs away right now i can measure it in 2 weeks 

RF says 8.2" x 22.8" x 24.2"

http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/skins/skin_1/Topics/Documents/07-266 RF-FULLTWR_WEB.pdf


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Is white lighting the same in the states as it is over here in the UK?

( Cheapest cider you can buy ha h)


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/skins/skin_1/Topics/Documents/07-266 RF-FULLTWR_WEB.pdf

8.2" wide. Maybe. The shell is probably .125" of that width.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 23, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Is white lighting the same in the states as it is over here in the UK?
> 
> ( Cheapest cider you can buy ha h)



It's generally made from corn but the boys around here make it from any damn thing you can imagine. By the time it's done it's clear as water and burns like fire.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/skins/skin_1/Topics/Documents/07-266 RF-FULLTWR_WEB.pdf
> 
> 8.2" wide. Maybe. The shell is probably .125" of that width.



hehe ninja edited you.

he measured with the case on mach2








width wise i should be fine but length wise think i will need to relocate the PSU or with out teh rear fan etc will it be able to squeeze?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

I should have a thermaltake kandalf coming today/tomorrow 

Got it for the bargain price of £20 from Human_error 


Not going to do the level of cutting I done on the sunbeam but will be spraying the inside black cutting cable management holes/backplate hole and fitting water cooling :]

SO expect pics !

Also having two cases will allow me to work on the sunbeam and really tidy it up


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> It's generally made from corn but the boys around here make it from any damn thing you can imagine. By the time it's done it's clear as water and burns like fire.



And something that CD failed to mention; it is 198 proof


----------



## STUdog (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh sweet can u add me to zee list

cheers


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought this maybe a place to ask. Does anyone have some extra fan screws they can send me for free or cost of shipping?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I thought this maybe a place to ask. Does anyone have some extra fan screws they can send me for free or cost of shipping?



Like these?  If so I have some, how many do you need?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BSJHXC/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Like these?  If so I have some, how many do you need?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BSJHXC/?tag=tec06d-20



yes like those...I need atleast 4 but 8 would be perfect.As you know i am working on WCing and found that i am in need of them


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2010)

STUdog said:


> Oh sweet can u add me to zee list
> 
> cheers



Welcome and cheers right back at you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes like those...I need atleast 4 but 8 would be perfect.As you know i am working on WCing and found that i am in need of them



I'll see how many I dig up and PM you


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2010)

send me a PM if you are short or need any more...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

MKmods said:


> send me a PM if you are short or need any more...



Not sure if that was for Tim or me, but sure.  Thanks Mark


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll see how many I dig up and PM you



As with a couple of the other members, I have a boat load of these as well if you CP does not have enough. 

PM me if your needing more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> As with a couple of the other members, I have a boat load of these as well if you CP does not have enough.
> 
> PM me if your needing more



Awesome...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok Tim, got all eight.  Would you like for me to send more if I have extras?


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure if that was for Tim or me, but sure.  Thanks Mark



its for all members...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok Tim, got all eight.  Would you like for me to send more if I have extras?



Sure it couldn't hurt but i don't want to take all of yours because you may need them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Sure it couldn't hurt but i don't want to take all of yours because you may need them



I'll see what I can send your way, but I got at least the eight you need


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll see what I can send your way, but I got at least the eight you need



the eight will be just fine. How much i owe you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the eight will be just fine. How much i owe you?



:shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> :shadedshu



 so how much is that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so how much is that?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2010)

sounds like membership has its privileges to me..

$0


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://rlv.zcache.com/son_i_am_disappoint_tshirt-p235376019268766711t5tr_400.jpg





that means 2 things...
1)I owe you alot of $$
2)nothing

@MK i am thinking $0 also i just like to mess around sometimes.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2010)

however if it meant a lot of $$ than I will send you some too...


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW sucks to be me ! I can even make the list ...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2010)

"Ok here goes to be a member you have to be cool and if possible a build in the Project Log section or Case Mod Gallery.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18(if you dont, its OK we will get you there soon enough)

I would like this Clubhouse to be a POSITIVE experience so please make comments geared towards improving an Idea/Mod.

This thread should be a place to share Ideas, Tips and Places to get stuff.

I would like everyone here to be a useful member, Ideas no matter how small/silly can become great things.

There are many levels of Modding and the simplest mod is just as important as the most complex. NO ONE should ever made to feel less because thay have less experience, tools, hardware or $$.

If you agree, Welcome..."

Ok here goes to be a member you have to be cool and if possible a build in the Project Log section or Case Mod Gallery.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18(if you dont, its OK we will get you there soon enough)

I would like this Clubhouse to be a POSITIVE experience so please make comments geared towards improving an Idea/Mod.

This thread should be a place to share Ideas, Tips and Places to get stuff.

I would like everyone here to be a useful member, Ideas no matter how small/silly can become great things.

There are many levels of Modding and the simplest mod is just as important as the most complex. NO ONE should ever made to feel less because thay have less experience, tools, hardware or $$.

*If you agree, Welcome...*


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, there arent a lot of requirements here... just ask



LOL over the years I have modded so many cases I can't even begin to count and hardly remember but all have been seen here and well breaks my heart I have been forgotten . Man I have been here for 6 years now and I am not even a faint memory


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Being quite a bit older than you I cant remember what I had for lunch....and you are expecting me to remember you want to be a member here?



LOL I was looking for my case and my stuff here I have it I just can not possibly go through the thousands of list subscriptions I have . I just can not find my links and I am too old to fart with out leaving a cloud of dust and a skid mark on my underwear . so ... ???  Don't tell me about old what were we talking about now ?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL, I saw it ... Its from 2007.. thats the olden days

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48108

Welcome grandpa...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2010)

Hahaha, you'll never see me in a the case mod gallery! One thing I'll never add here... Not that I don't think people shouldn't show off their great work.. I just don't feel it's worth the thought for myself.. 

To everyone else..  Best stuff. 


I'll stick to the My PC ATM.


As for the screws... I got tons anywhere and everywhere.. I haven't even used the packs that came with my 17 scythe Slipstreams I bought... lol.. 15 in a case.. lol


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I saw it ... Its from 2007.. thats the olden days
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48108
> 
> Welcome grandpa...



OMG were did you find that ? WOW that was a nice system there !


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2010)

Apparently I am older but less senile than you..

If topics arent the "Latest posts" section I miss 90% of the stuff here at TPU



Cold Storm said:


> Hahaha, you'll never see me in a the case mod gallery! One thing I'll never add here... Not that I don't think people shouldn't show off their great work.. I just don't feel it's worth the thought for myself..



I love the gallery, but hate the # grades (just asking for problems)..


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Apparently I am older but less senile than you..
> 
> I love the gallery, but hate the # grades (just asking for problems)..



LOL  I ... .... I ....  crap I forgot ....


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I love the gallery, but hate the # grades (just asking for problems)..



Yeah, the number system makes problems for people... I know it's ran a few people out of here since they don't share the "looks" that others do... To me.. Every case is something else.. Yeah, they may need to work on something.. But wow.. What some say due to that.. 

Like my youtube when I got the fans in for the MM case.. True fashion of eggness.. Triple [R]ated... Blah.. Gotta start somewhere I all ways say.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok. I'm sitting with a sad looking Antec P180 case that has been badly scratched, and needs repainting. I had started with modding the intake filters for better airflow, so will be getting into that again this week. Will try to remember to take pics.

It's going to house an old AMD opty 939, and will be a spare cruncher/folder.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 1, 2010)

so there i was staring at my watercooler one i hadnt used in a good couple months, its a self contained one, and it has a lcd, so i wanted the 100mm fan off of it cause it had a very high rpm, so i ripped it apart, and dammit to hell it was connected to the lcd display so ripped the lcd display out of it. the lcd display has a chipboard  that has 2 out and 1 in...the 1 in connects to a motherboard cpu fan out and the 2 out can plug fans into so im like cool pretty muchlike a adapter that allows me to have 2 fans on 1 outlet, im bored leave me alone, so im like cool hook it up tape the lcd display to my  case and run to fans out of it, now i turn it one lcd display comes on and both fans come on and it shows both fans speeds, so good so far, now its doing this dam beeping and it wont stop cause it couldnt get a temparture, theres 7 wires running off of another board onto the lcd display i know 1 of them controls the sound and im gonna cut it, lol but i dont know which one....just thought id share.

Too add onto that im lie okay sons a btich it wants a tempature so i take a old tempature reading apparatus off a old  cooler and i soder it onto the board and its reading the tempature now, i thought it would just want a temparture its reading room teampature but it wont stop beeping...im gonna get you, you sons a bitch, lol


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 1, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> so there i was staring at my watercooler one i hadnt used in a good couple months, its a self contained one, and it has a lcd, so i wanted the 100mm fan off of it cause it had a very high rpm, so i ripped it apart, and dammit to hell it was connected to the lcd display so ripped the lcd display out of it. the lcd display has a chipboard  that has 2 out and 1 in...the 1 in connects to a motherboard cpu fan out and the 2 out can plug fans into so im like cool pretty muchlike a adapter that allows me to have 2 fans on 1 outlet, im bored leave me alone, so im like cool hook it up tape the lcd display to my  case and run to fans out of it, now i turn it one lcd display comes on and both fans come on and it shows both fans speeds, so good so far, now its doing this dam beeping and it wont stop cause it couldnt get a temparture, theres 7 wires running off of another board onto the lcd display i know 1 of them controls the sound and im gonna cut it, lol but i dont know which one....just thought id share.
> 
> Too add onto that im lie okay sons a btich it wants a tempature so i take a old tempature reading apparatus off a old  cooler and i soder it onto the board and its reading the tempature now, i thought it would just want a temparture its reading room teampature but it wont stop beeping...im gonna get you, you sons a bitch, lol


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok. Next pc I'm building I'm introducing trunking. Hiding wires is a pain! Well, next build is that P180, so hello trunking.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2010)

Trunking FTW!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

What's trunking?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2010)

(hoping its the same thing)lol

To me its how I wire.. instead of six 16ga yellow wires maybe use a single 8ga..(think tree) 

how I do my Crossflo comps...(it allows me to remove 75-90% of unneeded wiring, there is no need to hide anything when its not there in the first place)

You just need to figure the power draw of all ur devices and wire accordingly...


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok. Mark is right, but not what I'm talking about.
Trunking to me is plastic channels used by electricians and in most electrical or electronic installations to run your cables in. There are various types around, and the ones that close can be painted.Most places where they run cabling up a wall without chasing it into the wall, it will be in trunking of some sort. I'll tyr and look for a link for you.

EDIT: http://caticel.manufacturer.globals.../Wiring-accessory/1004436365/PVC-Trunking.htm


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats to make wiring surface mount in buildings.. (a 1000 times easier than my way and also a cool idea)


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 2, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Thats to make wiring surface mount in buildings.. (also a cool idea)



yup.

But I like your approach as well. It is the most elegant and logical. I just tend to change components alot, so this way I'n not cutting cables.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok i have ran into a new problem... I need a way to deal with the wires in the A300 after the HDD bay is cut out i will have no place to tuck the wires like i used to do any ideas?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

I see, but I'll need to see it installed to have an idea


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ok i have ran into a new problem... I need a way to deal with the wires in the A300 after the HDD bay is cut out i will have no place to tuck the wires like i used to do any ideas?



Modular PSU


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I see, but I'll need to see it installed to have an idea



Well, I will be looking at using trunking on my next build, and will try do a worklog.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2010)

Lets push this great thread to the top!


Got a question guys.. I'm thinking of doing a PSU in the front of my MM case.. But, having a bit of thought pattern problems... I'm thinking of..








I would make sure the psu is moved foward enough to which I wouldn't have to cut the front for the exhaust of the PSU.. Then move the fan's to the side to which it wouldn't hurt the exhaust of the psu... But, if I reversed the psu's fan, and let the bottom fan blow air into the exhaust fan, like this:







Would it work? Or, would that small amount of air not mess the psu's air flow since the back is the exhaust?

Now, here is the other ways..











Or, can do what the case has..







Any thoughts would greatly be heard.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 31, 2010)

I like the last pic the best. 

Also I never did post pics of my case like i said i would in this thread but if anyone wants to see it here is the link to my p-log with all the pics along the way 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116059


----------



## mabirink (Aug 9, 2010)

testing....


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

We're still here.. lol.. Just man, haven't been at this thread awhile.. God, do I miss MK and CD..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 9, 2010)

i forgot this thread was even around. No one really post in it anymore


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been to busy with work to even finish my case... I do have something for everyone tonight via my dad's set up.. but man, I wish I could get to the case.. to bad I'm 500m from home.. lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 9, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I've been to busy with work to even finish my case... I do have something for everyone tonight via my dad's set up.. but man, I wish I could get to the case.. to bad I'm 500m from home.. lol



looking forward to seeing it. 
i haven't been working on anything really to post. my work sucks ass anyways so not that it matters :shadedshu


----------



## viczulis (Aug 10, 2010)

What happen to MK and CD ?


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 10, 2010)

This is my underglow mod to my CM STORM SNIPER.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2010)

viczulis said:


> What happen to MK and CD ?



CD Stopped the custom build from what I heard. Mk is Doing Lots of schooling. I need to call that man.



Rakesh95 said:


> This is my underglow mod to my CM STORM SNIPER.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100520/IMG_9630.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> CD Stopped the custom build from what I heard. Mk is Doing Lots of schooling. I need to call that man.



I used to have MK's number, lost it though


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I used to have MK's number, lost it though



ygpm


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 10, 2010)

Rakesh95 said:


> This is my underglow mod to my CM STORM SNIPER.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100520/IMG_9630.jpg
> 
> ...



Simple, but effective.  Looks nice.

Hopefully I'll have some updated pics to my ongoing Solano case by this weekend.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm having reservations as to whether or not I should go ahead with using the case pedestal I build, mostly because of the daunting size it makes my case.  It will be 31" after I put the feet on it.  I guess it could go on the floor.

I mainly want the pedestal not only for my tripple rad, but also to get the 655 out of the bottom drive bays.  This would also allow me to mount my Bitstower water tank on the bottom of the case, which would feed the pump directly below it.  I would also keep a tee in the pedestal with a fitting for easy draining.

All this, however, would also add around 18" of tube, and at least one 90 degree fitting to my loop.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 10, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Simple, but effective.  Looks nice.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some updated pics to my ongoing Solano case by this weekend.




Thanks guys I'll post some more up soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I'm having reservations as to whether or not I should go ahead with using the case pedestal I build, mostly because of the daunting size it makes my case.  It will be 31" after I put the feet on it.  I guess it could go on the floor.
> 
> I mainly want the pedestal not only for my tripple rad, but also to get the 655 out of the bottom drive bays.  This would also allow me to mount my Bitstower water tank on the bottom of the case, which would feed the pump directly below it.  I would also keep a tee in the pedestal with a fitting for easy draining.
> 
> ...


hmmm, that's the idea I had with my case, but I am opting for something simpler and internal.  However, that's great man you should go for it.  Get some QD fittings and you are good to go.


----------



## viczulis (Aug 11, 2010)

Dam, need to get back into building got 3 to build, just sitting there
Bought 2 houses to fix up and resale, been taking up my time, got to find some time. 
Dam sure did like MK & CD insight on things. Cheers to them


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm still lurking. Home life keeps me pretty busy.

I tried to retire from Pro Modding but during the Summer Break I took on a nice little job.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5Usk2Le-fA











Had to chop away at the optical bay to make the 3 x 140mm rad fit. Perforated the floor. Routed a hole in the side panel with a mesh grill and a high flow filter. Filter for the case floor and other openings. Powdercoated everything (even the DVD casing) Raven Black. Made risers for the feet. Made a pump mount. Used button head black hardware throughout. Mounted all moving parts on isolators (fans, HDDs, pumps). Made a custom harness for the 11 fans. Sheathed a few wires.

Loop is very nice stuff: EK Dual DDC Pump Top V2 with EK 250 Reservoir, HW Labs GTX120, GTX280, GTX420, EK Supreme High Flow Copper CPU block, EK FC 5970 Nickel and Acetal GFX blocks with Acetal Bridge, BP Matte Black fittings throughout, Koolance Quick Disconnects for the CPU/GFX blocks, Noiseblocker 140mm fans throughout, Ultra Kaze 120mm x 38mm for the GTX120 Rad, all controlled by an mCubed BigNg and miniNg via my custom harness.

Hardware isn't bad either...Asus "SuperComputer" with too many PCIe slots and 6 sticks of pretty Corsair Dominators with the fancy red heatsinks, Xeon 3550, 2 x ATI Black Edition 5970s, OCZ 1000 Watt PSU, OCZ SSD PCie Card, 3 x 1.5TB Seagate 7200.12 HDDs, Plextor DVD, mCubed controllers. Pretty muching.

Had some issues with a leaking BP rotary and a leaking EK Pump Top. Other than that no drama.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice.

Good to see a post from you, hopefully you've been spending some time on your bike, as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice to see you posting CD   great job with that case so far


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 18, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> I'm still lurking. Home life keeps me pretty busy.
> 
> I tried to retire from Pro Modding but during the Summer Break I took on a nice little job.
> 
> ...



One of the best tries to retire on us SHAME:shadedshu

Sweet looking rig as always!


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yes the bike is still my daily obsession. I keep tinkering and adjusting...she's pretty much got me wrapped around her crankshaft 

I redid the cabling to mo betta satisfy my OCD.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 19, 2010)

So do you have that wired into the back of the motherboard??

I've seen your videos on youtube with your bike. I really really been digging them, even tho I really never learned how to ride past a normal human powered bike


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 19, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> I'm still lurking. Home life keeps me pretty busy.
> 
> I tried to retire from Pro Modding but during the Summer Break I took on a nice little job.
> 
> ...







what do those long silver fittings do?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> what do those long silver fittings do?



Their quick connects from Koolance. It allows you to disconnect the loop at points with out worring that their is going to be water on the parts. 


CD. Glad to see that you are "stalking" around. Love to see your builds since it breaths life into my thought pattern.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Their quick connects from Koolance. It allows you to disconnect the loop at points with out worring that their is going to be water on the parts.



interesting ... they seem like a great think to have just an eye sore


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> interesting ... they seem like a great think to have just an eye sore



Well, A lot of times they have a bracket.. it connects the loop from the PCI bracket.. you connect and such from there... So it goes.. Loop inside, connect bracket, loop outside..

It's a eye sore in some since if one is to make it up as a "show rig". It would be Blah in everyone's eyes.. But, for someone that doesn't really know about loops, or one that knows about loops to the extent of CD, it's one of the easiest ways to work on a loop.. If your doing it for show, Just add a bit more tubing to route the connectors where people can't see it.. Just all depends on who's wanting it, and so forth.. 

If they made "smaller" quick connects, then it would be so much better.. IMHO


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 19, 2010)

QDs are not pretty exactly...but then again it's in the eye of the beholder.

As usual I am given a set of specifications and hardware to use by a client. I often make suggestions or try and steer my client toward what I consider an ideal arrangement, but ultimately the decision is made by the guy that pays me. In this case the client was adamant that no 90 degree fittings be used (so lots of 180 degree loops in the tubing for me to make the point to point connections) and the CPU and GPU blocks would have QDs to facilitate service.

There are no matte black QD fittings so I did what I did.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 19, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> So do you have that wired into the back of the motherboard??
> 
> I've seen your videos on youtube with your bike. I really really been digging them, even tho I really never learned how to ride past a normal human powered bike



The break out connector block just facilitates wiring the 11 fans to the mCubed device. Otherwise all the cables end up massing together at the edge of the mobo tray. It also helps when servicing the fans, the wires are easy to trace and disconnect. I am used to leaving a "service loop" on any wiring or plumbing I install on boats, this allows the tech to pull the device and inspect it without having to remove other "layered" devices or parts. 

For instance I  routed the tubes to the top rad in such a manner that the top panel can be lifted up off the chassis and the plumbing and fans accessed. I made the notches for the top rad so that they actually can support the rad in position if the top fans need to be serviced...just undo the screws and lift off the top panel...the rad and fan package remains in position.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 23, 2010)

Once again I am slipping back into retirement. Kids and Wife are back to school and I am back to grocery shopping and scrubbing toilets. Beats sleeping in a cardboard box.

My little "Brett Farvre" moment is over


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> Once again I am slipping back into retirement. Kids and Wife are back to school and I am back to grocery shopping and scrubbing toilets. Beats sleeping in a cardboard box.
> 
> My little "Brett Farvre" moment is over



Well at lease its to help the family and not getaway from them! Don't be a stranger. I need to throw you a pm, Best of Luck, & hope your family is well.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Cuzza (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey modders, just checkin in to say that I've been caught up with other stuff in my life recently and not getting much fun stuff done, or finding time to post here. It seems you guys are still on form, keep it up. I should be back to my current project (the Mac LCII) in a couple of months. until then don't stop the dremels.

Cuzz out


----------



## Super XP (Aug 29, 2010)

Does my MOD'd case pass the requirements to join this thread


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool paint job Bro


----------



## Super XP (Aug 29, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> Cool paint job Bro


Thanks, 

WOW, I just looked at your PC setup, and I love it 
Though I would upgrade to Windows 7 x64.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh crap I need to update that stuff. I sold just about everything PC related I own and now share my son's i7 rig.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 29, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Does my MOD'd case pass the requirements to join this thread
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2442/__1.jpg



I like the red.  Great execution.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Does my MOD'd case pass the requirements to join this thread
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2442/__1.jpg



 Very nice looking case there


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 29, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Does my MOD'd case pass the requirements to join this thread
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2442/__1.jpg




so much red 

nice for sure, just not a fan of that much red


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> so much red
> 
> nice for sure, just not a fan of that much red



ok then have some blue 
(posted these pics in other threads but thought it would be nice to post here)


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 29, 2010)

did you add the blue panels yourself or come like that?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> did you add the blue panels yourself or come like that?



they came black. I painted them black(cleaned,primed,painted)


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks clean and sharp, P_O_S


----------



## Super XP (Aug 30, 2010)

Your Votes would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, 
I still plan on painting a DRAGON on the side panel. 



CyberDruid said:


> Cool paint job Bro





copenhagen69 said:


> so much red
> nice for sure, just not a fan of that much red
> *I did red and black because Red is a difficult colour to find stuff in like fans and such. I couldn't even find a RED Fan controller so I modded my blue one and made it red along with a few other stuff. BLUE on the other hand is Everywhere you look*





Chicken Patty said:


> Very nice looking case there





MT Alex said:


> I like the red.  Great execution.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 30, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Does my MOD'd case pass the requirements to join this thread
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2442/__1.jpg



Sorry it took so long to respond but WELCOME!

Red is my favorite color, and beautiful job.

I have been really under the weather the last few months so sorry to all for all the PMs I missed. I am trying to get a few friends to help managing the web stuff for me.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 7, 2010)

I emerged briefly from hibernation to mod a Sugo. I herd u liek SFF cases. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2AVUdyn2MI


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 7, 2010)

Damn!


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 7, 2010)

Slot Drive DVD, Fan Controller and 2 SSDs in a one bay device. Whaddya think about them apples

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCyq1N5sJrI


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2010)

I like that. would be really nice to keep the case neat.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 7, 2010)

People would be like...where's the HDD?


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 8, 2010)

So I thought I'd come in here to ask for any advice before I try to fit this in to my HAF 932.

I'm not planning on making it removable just want room to use the large boards the come out every once in a while. Sure I could move on to a HAF X but can't really see selling the 932 for enough to make up the difference.

The other option I was thinking over was this Ultra Black case. Just a relabeled Armor, Xasier, HEC 98R but its cheaper then all and I think loose the best out of them all. At the price TD has it is the only reason I'm considering it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billy5110 (Oct 15, 2010)

hey everyone. here is my actual stock haf 932.. doesnt look great.





I want to paint the inside grey parts, but i don't know how and wich kind of paint i should buy. could you help me? i want it black and i know how to disassemble it.

I will also add led stuff but i don't know if i would make it blue or red.
Options:

1.change the 2 black 230mm fan for red led one and add 4 red cold cathode inside. 
2. Change every 230mm fan for blue led 230mm and add 4 blue cold cathode to it.

thanks for helping me


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

*building water cooled antec 900*

hi guys..i am new here and to water cooling,i have an antec 900 case im working on moding
i removed the 2 hdd cages and cd drive cage and replaced the top 6 5.25 bays with 
zalman modular hdd racks(http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817984010)in the bottom 2 5.25 bays i put X2O 750 Dual 5.25in. Bay Reservoir/Pump,i left the one 5.25 bay with metal mess grill for easy access for filling,it is  shorter than the hdd
cage that was there before,so im thinking that after i do some cable management holes and
cut hole for psu to draw air from bottom of case i will have enough room for a 120mm rad.
have not ordered a rad yet as im not sure it will fit..i will just be cooling my gpu becouse i have a h50 cpu cooler .im using the back 120mm fan for the h50 rad..what size rad do i need..to cool my 580gtx hydro cooper 2,i thought a 120mm would be good,im going to use 1/2in. ID x 3/4in. OD Tube and compression fittings..i quess why im righting is to see what you guys think of it and any suggestions or ideas,rad ideas for location type and size would be great..


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

*pimp my antec 900*

sts 

 building water cooled antec 900 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hi guys..i am new here and to water cooling,i have an antec 900 case im working on moding
i removed the 2 hdd cages and cd drive cage and replaced the top 6 5.25 bays with 
zalman modular hdd racks(http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...16817984010)in the bottom 2 5.25 bays i put X2O 750 Dual 5.25in. Bay Reservoir/Pump,i left the one 5.25 bay with metal mess grill for easy access for filling,it is shorter than the hdd
cage that was there before,so im thinking that after i do some cable management holes and
cut hole for psu to draw air from bottom of case i will have enough room for a 120mm rad.
have not ordered a rad yet as im not sure it will fit..i will just be cooling my gpu becouse i have a h50 cpu cooler .im using the back 120mm fan for the h50 rad..what size rad do i need..to cool my 580gtx hydro cooper 2,i thought a 120mm would be good,im going to use 1/2in. ID x 3/4in. OD Tube and compression fittings..i quess why im righting is to see what you guys think of it and any suggestions or ideas,rad ideas for location type and size would be great..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Jj.. The 900 is a tuffy if you all ready have the H50 on the back.. I suggest this..

The case has leads for water loop.. You can all ways, place another rad, or duel rad, out side of the case.. Or... The Mod it, to where the H50 is on the outside, and there is a single rad in the inside of the case..


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

so is it possible to go with a 120mm rad on the outside with a fan,and one on the inside with fan...kinda stacked with case in between


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

jj420 said:


> so is it possible to go with a 120mm rad on the outside with a fan,and one on the inside with fan...kinda stacked with case in between



There is what they call, raisers/rad box that allows for outside use.. The only problem by doing that, is heat distrabution.. Meaning that you have the heat, from the rad (CPU) blowing onto the rad of the gpu's loop.. Making it Not work that well.. 

I suggest, doing one on the top, and one on the back.. It's easy, works out well, and you just gotta mod a bracket system to hold it on top.. Nothing else.. Less loop, and all stays inside of the case.


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

i really want to get it on the inside on the bottom..even thought that i could cut some of the case were the hdd are if it wont fit.. but i got 2 8800gts in sli right now  and its hard to judge the space thats there right now..the new 580 hydro copper 2 is single slot so it will open up space....ive been planing this for while now...it seems to be all i can think of..hehe..its keeping me up im so excited,got 580 sitting in a box and its killin me ...was stuck on barbs and compression fitting sizes but i figured that out so ordered my pump/res, will be here if few days
so my only hold up is which rad,and were to place it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

Your right on the fittings.. Just make sure that you get the right tubing.. Since, there is two different "In/D" tubes. 3/4 and 5/8... SO, just make sure you get the right tubing.. It can be a pain, with compressions, that you forget that one little thing..

IF your doing a single card, then even at the bottom will work out fine.. A single rad will fit. Just make sure that the "width" is small enough to place in the drive bay..


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey ho there!
Can you post any pics?
My guess is that once you get your loop going, you are going to want to ditch the H50, so I would plan for more rad space.  A single 120mm rad isn't that much of an asset, even with just a gpu.  I would suggest a dual on the top.  

My AZZA is damn near a spitting image of a 900:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Hey ho there!
> Can you post any pics?
> My guess is that once you get your loop going, you are going to want to ditch the H50, so I would plan for more rad space.  A single 120mm rad isn't that much of an asset, even with just a gpu.  I would suggest a dual on the top.
> 
> ...



I had a feeling that you had the Azza.. But, hell I forget my name if it wasn't on my badge..


Yeah, I have a feeling he can do that as a duel loop for the outside and just fix the top for the H50.. 

Well worth it..


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

i know once i get this loop going i will want to get rid of h50...bout that to open the door to water cooling..i guess i got the bug...i dont have any pics yet but as i start the mods im going to
try to do a good post...im new to posting to..but with your guys brains and my will to make it work it will get done...im thinking that after i get more comfortable with water cooling,and can save for a second card i will get new case...so someone said to mount a 2x120 in the top,will the4
big 200mm fan stay or will it need to be removed


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

MT Alex ,were your res is is were im thinking of putting my rad...really like the looks of your.
was that your first build


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 30, 2011)

jj420 said:


> so someone said to mount a 2x120 in the top,will the4
> big 200mm fan stay or will it need to be removed



I ran my top rad with two 120s pushing from the bottom, and left the top 230mm fan pulling above it.  It worked very well, and I left it that way for over a year.  I just got rid of the 230mm last weekend, and replaced it with two Gentle Typhoons.  Works better than the single big fan pulling.  I'll try and dig up the pics.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 30, 2011)

jj420 said:


> MT Alex ,were your res is is were im thinking of putting my rad...really like the looks of your.
> was that your first build



Yes it was, that is the latest version, I have been through several different orientations, with that pic taken just before I posted.  The foam under the pump/res is pretty ghetto, but it keeps it dead quiet.


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

ive spent last 2 week searching every form..i finally got the nerve to post on a forum as i was a virgin to posting..im really glad it was here becouse you guys are very helpful..this will be version 1.0 for me but i hope i can do full loop like you have..is there a 120mm rad that stands above the rest or are they all the same...cant seem to find one that stands out more then others...i like it to be cooper,as gpu is copper and i read that its not good to mix different types of metal..only thing is the fittings are not copper will this make my water merky


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

Jj, we're all here to help. If you can, like MT said, get some pictures for us, we can fix it up good.. You don't have to have the two 88's in there to do a mock set up.. Place the card (580 Hydro) and snap a few pictures. We're not here to judge on how nice it is.. Or anything like that. Just get us some visual pron, and we'll be all set to help..

Just note, we gotta have pron.. at lease once a day


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

ok ill go take a few pics but im not sure how to upload them
brb..i go take some pics


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 30, 2011)

As far as good rads go, they all perform very well.  Some are made for loud high speed fans, while others (Thermochill and XSPC) are thicker and made for slower quiet fans.  
Planning your first loop is giddy, and spooky at the same time.  Once you get it up and running, all the spook is taken out, and then you are addicted

Found the post with the pics of the 230mm, 1/21/09:



MT Alex said:


> Hopefully have my rig finished and back into shape by Saturday.  Made some good progress tonight.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

jj420 said:


> ok ill go take a few pics but im not sure how to upload them
> brb..i go take some pics



TechpowerUP Upload


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

took few pic but not sure how to upload them...


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 30, 2011)

Use the link provided by Cold Storm.  Upload the image, after upload, click on the blue link with the  tags.

Quote a post that has pictures posted, then you can see how the text is supposed to work.


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

i tryed uploading it say failed to upload


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

http://img.techpowerup.org/110130/Snapshot_20110127_2.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/110130/Capture.png
sorry took so long..file was to big i was trying to load..hope you still here


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

sorry im such a nebbie at this post thing but im learnin
http://img.techpowerup.org/110130/Capture5.png


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the uploads.. Newbies learn. so don't be sorry.


I say, go with MT's as a temp. You can easily take that H50 to the top, and allow for a duel raid out side..


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

might have to do that..when i opened the gtx580 hc2..is single slot but i think it is longer than the 8800gts...ill get better pics when i start to rip everthing apart,im just waitng for res and pump
and i also got 1200w corsair coming to,only got 620 in there now and with all harddrives and vid cards and fans..did a psu test thing to see what watts i need said i sould have 920 watt psu


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

mt.....was it hard to   mount it up top,cause i think i will do it that way if 120mm rad wont fit down the bottom,


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

The top shouldn't be hard.. just some washer and nuts to get it.. But, he'll be around some time in the next few hours to answer..


----------



## jj420 (Jan 30, 2011)

well i got to run..hope i can find my way back hear as i would like to keep you up todate on how things are going with the build...its gonna be at least a week or so before i shut down and get things rolling,just cant live with only a laptop for entertainment..thx so much..you guys really got your poo together with this mod thing


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 31, 2011)

jj420 said:


> .is there a 120mm rad that stands above the rest


http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_457_667_671&products_id=25387


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys I thought I would share a tutorial video I made. About how to get a steel case to bare metal. The Corsair 800D is coated with some serious paint. It's probably thin powder coat. Lacquer, acetone don;t soften it. But Rustoleum "Aircraft Remover" cuts right through it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdkgV2bmhCQ

And here is a video I made detailing some scroll cut lettering I did in an aluminum side panel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOekIpf2hvA


----------



## jj420 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tygon B-44-4X 1/2" ID (5/8" OD) - "Non-Porous" Smooth Tubing 
is this tubing anh good 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...-_Non-Porous_Smooth_Tubing.html?tl=g30c99s172


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 31, 2011)

You want Tygon R-3603


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_457_667_671&products_id=25387



aren't the old PA120's better?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 31, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> You want Tygon R-3603



Second that


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 31, 2011)

They are about the same. The XSPC has the same deep low fin density surface area and the same wide channel low restriction plumbing. XSPC/WaterCooling UK bought Thermochill. It's still a quality product. Here's the low down on the new ownership http://www.thermo-chill.com/blog/thermochill-under-new-management

And here's a link to the replacement for the PA series, the TA. http://www.thermo-chill.com/product...product/ta1201-high-performance-radiator-15mm

Two changes. Spacing between fans was reduced to the (almost) industry standard of 15mm and the ports were reduced to G-1/4 instead of the non standard large G-3/8.

This makes the TA almost identical to the XSPC





The PA120.1





The TA120.1





The XSPC 120

All things equal why would you not want the prettiest looking one?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's how I LC an A900

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XLI224RGhI


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 1, 2011)

"Very nice" is an understatement.


----------



## jj420 (Feb 21, 2011)

hi guys been awhile..upgraded som parts and almost ready for final setup...just need few more parts....gettin real excited now,
i got rid of antec 900..bought obsidian400 evga p55 motherboard and i need ram and a cpu,gonna get an i7..I have installed the board and ran all wires,harddrives and evga 580gtx hydrocopper,res/pump and 120mm rad is in,so while i wait on ram and 
cpu,i want to finalize the loop while i wait..i need to get more tubing cause i messed up while ordering by not getting enough
i was wondering if the 90degree compression fitting will restrict flow and also i am thinking about the getting a set of koolance
Quick Disconnects for draining perposes,,are those good to use


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 21, 2011)

jj420 said:


> hi guys been awhile..upgraded som parts and almost ready for final setup...just need few more parts....gettin real excited now,
> i got rid of antec 900..bought obsidian400 evga p55 motherboard and i need ram and a cpu,gonna get an i7..I have installed the board and ran all wires,harddrives and evga 580gtx hydrocopper,res/pump and 120mm rad is in,so while i wait on ram and
> cpu,i want to finalize the loop while i wait..i need to get more tubing cause i messed up while ordering by not getting enough
> i was wondering if the 90degree compression fitting will restrict flow and also i am thinking about the getting a set of koolance
> Quick Disconnects for draining perposes,,are those good to use



If you can make the tubing do all the work that is the least restriction. Sometimes there is no real way to do that so a 45 or 90 is the better option. Any fitting will restrict flow a certain amount. The more fittings the more restrictions. Same applies to the QDs. The QDs are handy if you think you will be taking things apart often. They do restrict flow somewhat. They work great I have used them several times.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread has been dead for a while.  I haven't done any modding myself, but I'm sure someone wants to share something they've done since Feb. of this year.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2011)

I picked up this garbage can, tonight, for $10.  I have a top panel and some fan covers to make.  That's some inexpensive modder's mesh, and has a nice unrestrictive pattern.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I picked up this garbage can, tonight, for $10.  I have a top panel and some fan covers to make.  That's some inexpensive modder's mesh, and has a nice unrestrictive pattern.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111009/IMG_1256.jpg



Indeed, not bad at all!


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 10, 2011)

Speaking of trash I cobbled together a rig from whatever I could find out in the shop...and I trashed the whole place opening boxes and drawers and bins...now I got some cleaning to do 

But I did get together a stout little over clocker...booted at 4.5Ghz yesterday 



















It has already started to morph...eventually it will  turn into a proper PC in a box...but for now it's all spread out so I can screw with it more easily.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Guys is it bad I'm tempted to buy this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATX-PC-ch...ting_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item2c5fc7cf9c

Just to put a bunch of fan holes in it to see how it does?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Guys is it bad I'm tempted to buy this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATX-PC-ch...ting_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item2c5fc7cf9c
> 
> Just to put a bunch of fan holes in it to see how it does?




I think it would be a "different" build to have. I'd like to see it once it's done.



Now, how about a "raven02" chassis with "cosmos" feet?
















I'll have better pictures come tomorrow night.. When I'm home and with my camera... Should of done the flash


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I think it would be a "different" build to have. I'd like to see it once it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like it, going to spray them black?


Also I think it will be interesting too, but I don't want to invest in it only to find I have to cut out most of it 

More pictures here if anyone wants to take a gander and let me know what they think I'll need to do http://www.evercase.co.uk/WT-01L.htm

Looks like I'll have to move the HDD bays in order to fit an extra 1-2 120mm fans.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, if I go with the "feet" then I'll spray it black.. I got two more things to "try" then I'll go with what I can... I got some "latches" and thinking of raising the back a bit..


Yeah, it is a expence to not know about.. All up to you man


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 10, 2011)

I've decided to take some welding courses and get certified. Look out world.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> I've decided to take some welding courses and get certified. Look out world.





Fully custom cases?

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## erixx (Oct 10, 2011)

Cosmos Feet and Handles is BEST EVER period, should become a Standard like wheel size or spark plugs in cars : )


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got a Cosmos in the shop in pieces. I can't bring myself to rob it of parts...

Welding is something you really need to know about if you have to work much with metal...you can only go so far with pop rivets. Sheet aluminum is easy to form...you can make things out of wood to form the metal...but sticking that metal together is the part I need to know about


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2011)

erixx said:


> Cosmos Feet and Handles is BEST EVER period, should become a Standard like wheel size or spark plugs in cars : )



I love the design and I think there was a "LOT" of ways they could develop some more in the lines of that for "feet"




CyberDruid said:


> I've got a Cosmos in the shop in pieces. I can't bring myself to rob it of parts...
> 
> Welding is something you really need to know about if you have to work much with metal...you can only go so far with pop rivets. Sheet aluminum is easy to form...you can make things out of wood to form the metal...but sticking that metal together is the part I need to know about



I can't wait for the welding to start!


As for the Cosmos case.. Yeah... I was crying in side when I took the top two "handles" off to try that out... A lot more to come!

I might try and fabricate the "latching" of the side panel into the raven case also... I got a spare side panel from cooler Master since I bught their side panel with window.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 10, 2011)

ok to post this here? 


getting money in a few days, will be ordering yellow fluid, and some yellow sleeving,


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 10, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I think it would be a "different" build to have. I'd like to see it once it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it will look awesome i think

could you try and get the end where the bars are close together a bit more apart and the other end a bit close, so its more even? hope you understand


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ok to post this here?
> 
> 
> getting money in a few days, will be ordering yellow fluid, and some yellow sleeving,
> ...



Come on... Don't be like me and 5 months later your starting it again


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 11, 2011)

Shhhhhh...I'm not supposed to show anyone this stuff


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 11, 2011)

I likey CD!


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 11, 2011)

There's more like it...but I gotta keep it under wraps.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> Shhhhhh...I'm not supposed to show anyone this stuff
> 
> http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/4097/shopdog015.jpg



we wont tell anyone 










ppssssssssssssssssssssssst CD is doing something awesome.......pls dont tell


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2011)

I finally did something awesome for myself today. After I cleaned the shop I took and old Lian Li V1100 off the shelf. It was an abortion I bought from someone on OverClock. The only cool thing about the case was the side panel...which he had laser etched with a giant OCN flame and logo. Then he proceeded to BUTCHER the case...hideous. It was so bad that I just put the case up on a shelf about 3 years ago and left it there. Every time I started to mod it I was so disappointed with the options left to me that I stopped.

But this time I powered through. I routed out the lopsided holes to 120mm openings and put in some Lian Li mesh and I recut the bottom and put in some hex mesh and a blue filter.

The case was absolutely filthy...like a dog that had been sleeping in a dumpster. It took a lot of scouring with orange oil to get it looking normal.

One thing that was obvious was the 4 empty optical bays. Now I have never made myself a water fall reservoir. The damn things take a day to make. But I had an idea and looked through the scrap pile and after several hours I had a 3" deep 4 bay waterfall with a new style of fall that makes very little noise. The cement needed some time to cure. So I tidied up a bit. Not much...just enough to work on a PC.

I was satisfied the the case was not some hideous abortion anymore, so I hauled the weird tech platform thing down to the shop and drained it. Then I set about putting it into the cramped yet large Lian Li. It's that ridiculous two chamber design with no space between the panels and the chassis...makes cabling real simple...you can't hide it...just run it.

I dug up some 120mm fans for the blowhole and exhaust and a 140mm for the mesh vent in the side panel.

The pump is whiny so I decided I needed to make some sort of isolating base. I used the same 1/2" low restriction blue poly filter material I put over the hex mesh in the bottom and cut two squares of that and taped it to the pump base. Then I cut a square of neoprene foam and sprayed that with 3M adhesive and stuck the whole thing right slap in the middle of the upper chamber beside the water block. 

The guy that butchered the case made sure to drill lots of 1" holes in the dividing panel and surprisingly two of them actually lined up with the rad down below.

Mounting the rad was too easy. I just set it on the blue filter material and called it good to go.

The HDD went onto a Scythe Antivibration mount and I slipped it right up in front of the rad on edge trapped between the divider and the floor. It was a snug fit.

Finally I returned to the res and cemented the face panel onto the body and let that cure while I fussed with various details like finding more fittings, more tube, much rooting through the shop for that stuff. Then I couldn't wait any longer. I filled up the res and powered the beast on with no peripherals...just the power cord off the PSU. Amazing to me everything lit up and fans started whirring and water flowing and I was very happy indeed.

I started at 10 AM and stopped at 1 AM the next day. A real modathon for sure.

I'll get some pics up tomorrow. I am beat. 

The rig has a sound unlike any other rig I've built. It sounds very industrial. The sound from the blowhole is low and heavy like a ventilator on a factory. The water doesn't make that pissing sound in the res...it gurgles and chuckles. It's hard to describe...just a lot different than my other LCed rigs. So far I've got no problems...I love that.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2011)

I finally did something awesome for myself today. After I cleaned the shop I took and old Lian Li V1100 off the shelf. It was an abortion I bought from someone on OverClock. The only cool thing about the case was the side panel...which he had laser etched with a giant OCN flame and logo. Then he proceeded to BUTCHER the case...hideous. It was so bad that I just put the case up on a shelf about 3 years ago and left it there. Every time I started to mod it I was so disappointed with the options left to me that I stopped.

But this time I powered through. I routed out the lopsided holes to 120mm openings and put in some Lian Li mesh and I recut the bottom and put in some hex mesh and a blue filter.

The case was absolutely filthy...like a dog that had been sleeping in a dumpster. It took a lot of scouring with orange oil to get it looking normal.

One thing that was obvious was the 4 empty optical bays. Now I have never made myself a water fall reservoir. The damn things take a day to make. But I had an idea and looked through the scrap pile and after several hours I had a 3" deep 4 bay waterfall with a new style of fall that makes very little noise. The cement needed some time to cure. So I tidied up a bit. Not much...just enough to work on a PC.

I was satisfied the the case was not some hideous abortion anymore, so I hauled the weird tech platform thing down to the shop and drained it. Then I set about putting it into the cramped yet large Lian Li. It's that ridiculous two chamber design with no space between the panels and the chassis...makes cabling real simple...you can't hide it...just run it.

I dug up some 120mm fans for the blowhole and exhaust and a 140mm for the mesh vent in the side panel.

The pump is whiny so I decided I needed to make some sort of isolating base. I used the same 1/2" low restriction blue poly filter material I put over the hex mesh in the bottom and cut two squares of that and taped it to the pump base. Then I cut a square of neoprene foam and sprayed that with 3M adhesive and stuck the whole thing right slap in the middle of the upper chamber beside the water block. 

The guy that butchered the case made sure to drill lots of 1" holes in the dividing panel and surprisingly two of them actually lined up with the rad down below.

Mounting the rad was too easy. I just set it on the blue filter material and called it good to go.

The HDD went onto a Scythe Antivibration mount and I slipped it right up in front of the rad on edge trapped between the divider and the floor. It was a snug fit.

Finally I returned to the res and cemented the face panel onto the body and let that cure while I fussed with various details like finding more fittings, more tube, much rooting through the shop for that stuff. Then I couldn't wait any longer. I filled up the res and powered the beast on with no peripherals...just the power cord off the PSU. Amazing to me everything lit up and fans started whirring and water flowing and I was very happy indeed.

I started at 10 AM and stopped at 1 AM the next day. A real modathon for sure.

I'll get some pics up tomorrow. I am beat. 

The rig has a sound unlike any other rig I've built. It sounds very industrial. The sound from the blowhole is low and heavy like a ventilator on a factory. The water doesn't make that pissing sound in the res...it gurgles and chuckles. It's hard to describe...just a lot different than my other LCed rigs. So far I've got no problems...I love that.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 12, 2011)

the brown is that deposit or rust?


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 12, 2011)

Probably oxidation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice job CD, awesome.   Got any more pics?


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qgIHEik42M


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qgIHEik42M



Even better than pictures. The overall finish is awesome bro, great little build!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't know this was here.  Subbed to check this out later...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 13, 2011)

Love that res. Looks great and reminds me of a fish tank. xD


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 17, 2013)

Too bad this thread has petered out.  You know it's old if CD is posting on the last couple of pages.  I may have to do some modding just to have something worthwhile to post.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 17, 2013)

That'll be the day...you modding something...

JK


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 17, 2013)

can i join


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2013)

CyberDruid said:


> Shop Dog: My Custom Liquid Cooled Personal Compute...



Good to see a post from you! It's been a while.


----------



## Frick (Jan 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> can i join



Hehe. No.



erocker said:


> Good to see a post from you! It's been a while.



That was the old post.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 17, 2013)

CyberDruid said:


> That'll be the day...you modding something...
> 
> JK



I modded an old gym sock, now it stands up all by itself.  
Hope things are going well for you, and people buy tons of wax and such.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2013)

CyberDruid said:


> That'll be the day...you modding something...
> 
> JK



HOLY SH*T MAN! WELCOME THE FUNK BACK!

We were just talking about you in TS the other day. About time you came back. We could use some more like you around here.


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 18, 2013)

CyberDruid said:


> That'll be the day...you modding something...
> 
> JK



Good to see a post, I've missed ya homie.

Hope life is treating you well!


----------



## klva80 (Nov 19, 2013)

o this club bring so many memorys  we should get it back to live


----------

